# Decembers Little Darlings Testers Thread [50 Testers: 15 BFP's, 1 Angel]



## Miss406

https://img41.glitterfy.com/14317/glitterfy4042403T517B81.gif​
* December  ​*

*Testers and Dates of testing:
​*​​
*1st:
** aidensxmomma :witch: 
* SydFreeman, ??
* Squirrel. ??
* Leann83 :bfp: 
* ellahopesky :angel:
* Embo78 :witch:


*2nd:*
* aw1990 :bfp:


*3rd:
** loeylo ??

*4th:
** bundle4me :bfp: 
* wantingagirl :bfp: 
* CaribbeanBaby :bfp: 
* MJsBabyShaw, ??
* BabyLove12, ??
* Hopeful in OR :witch:

*5th:*
* Onetubeleft :bfp: 
* Ahughes :bfp:

*6th:
** aidensmommy1, ??
* CoralInGold, :witch:
* bebedreamr :bfp:

*7th 
** Miss406 :witch: 
* aPharmD, :witch:
*Karenh, :witch:
* Sunny27 :witch:, 
* mum140381, :bfp:
* hiphophooray :witch:

*8th:
** maisybump, :witch:
* AugustBride6 :witch:

*9th:
** emma4g63, :witch:
* Mrs. and Mrs. :witch:

*10th: 
** still hoping, 
* xxmyheartxx, 
* NavyLadyBug :witch:

*11th: 
** Buffyx :bfp:

*13th:
* * Praying4BB, :bfp:
* xprincessx,

*14th:
** Eroe :bfp:

*15th:
** LavenderLove :bfp:

*16th:
** 2kidsplusttc3 :bfp:

*17th: 
** gits87, 
* Ckelly79 :witch:

*19th: 
** Babylove100, 
* xnmd1 :witch:

*20th: 
** catandkitten

*23rd:
** Leti
* Emiloo
* Lashai

*25th:
** Orglethorp, 
* Miss.Mac82

*
Testing dates to be confirmed:
*



* Stalkers*


*Congratulations 
*Leann83 :bfp:
Wantingagirl :bfp:
CaribbeanBaby :bfp:
AHughes :bfp:
Bundle4me :bfp:
Bebedreamr :bfp:
Onetubeleft :bfp:
Aw1990 :bfp:
xbuffyx :bfp:
2kidsplusttc3 :bfp:
Wonders10 :bfp:
Eroe :bfp:
Praying4BB :bfp:
LavenderLove :bfp:
SweetPea3200 :bfp:
NurseGinger :bfp:
Ellahopesky :bfp:

* Our Little Angels  *
Ellahopesky :angel: 
 ​

Here's hoping we all get a lovely Early / Late Christmas present by means of a :bfp: 
If I've liked your comment I've added you to the list for testers.
This thread is for love, support and encouragement. We are all in this together. We will have highs and lows - but we're all here for each other.

To make adding photos and generally keeping up with posts in our fantastic group, I've made us a group on FB. Click here 
I for one am having troubles reading page after page, where on the group all you have to do is to scroll.. Would be lovely to see you join. :hugs:

https://i1165.photobucket.com/albums/q590/Sonia_Minchin/129248_zpsadquge9m.gif​


----------



## bundle4me

Hi miss406, testing 4th or 5th here. Second cycle hoping its a lucky month for us all :happydance:


----------



## aPharmD

I'll be testing around the 7th! :) only like 10 dpo for me but I have a short luteal phase. Boooo.


----------



## Miss406

Added you both! :D Fingers crossed for us getting a lovely Christmas present! :D


----------



## maisybump

hey
not sure on test date yet as ov was delayed last cycle, i am cd1 today though :) xxx


----------



## maisybump

FF has given me a date of 12th for af... 
so would be testing about the 8th :)


----------



## Miss406

Added you chick! Woop woop - fingers crossed :D


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have not ov yet, no idea when i will lol, but hoping soon,but i will be testing in December at some point, lots of positive thoughts and support for us all :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

xxmyheartxx said:


> I have not ov yet, no idea when i will lol, but hoping soon,but i will be testing in December at some point, lots of positive thoughts and support for us all :hugs: :hugs:

To be honest I've no idea either when I will ovulate either or test, Just a rough idea based on my last cycle! I'll add a little list at the bottom for Testers unsure of the date of testing? :D Hope December is lucky for us all - what better Christmas present than a :bfp: :hugs:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun, lets hope santa is good to us all  xxx


----------



## Miss406

I could make a really sick joke - but I shall refrain :oops: :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Hiya can u add me? 

December 4th :thumbup:


----------



## Miss406

wantingagirl said:


> Hiya can u add me?
> 
> December 4th :thumbup:

Definitely :D Will do now :D FX :hugs:


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi everyone can I join? Will be testing December 5th x


----------



## wantingagirl

Miss406 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hiya can u add me?
> 
> December 4th :thumbup:
> 
> Definitely :D Will do now :D FX :hugs:Click to expand...

I want my bfp now :brat: I'm so impatient :haha: good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Miss406

onetubeleft said:


> Hi everyone can I join? Will be testing December 5th x

Welcome :wave:
Fingers crossed for you :dust:

Definitely :D Will do now :D FX :hugs:


wantingagirl said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Hiya can u add me?
> 
> December 4th :thumbup:
> 
> Welcome :wave:
> Fingers crossed for you :dust:
> 
> Definitely :D Will do now :D FX :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I want my bfp now :brat: I'm so impatient :haha: good luck ladies!!!Click to expand...

Ha ha - I'm looking forward to O day... :spermy: :spermy: :rofl:


----------



## karenh

Will you add me please? Testing Dec 7th, although it will probably be too early.


----------



## Buffyx

I will be joining here. AF hasn't arrived yet but I know she will be here within the next couple of days. I'll let you know a testing date when she shows her ugly face!!


----------



## bundle4me

Starting my first month using opk on sunday im rather excited, does anyone else use them?


----------



## Miss406

Karenh: :wave: Welcome! Will add you definitely, how many DPO do you expect to be on the 7th? Fingers crossed. :dust:

Buffyx: :wave: Welcome! Will add you to the TBC testers list :D Do let us know a date when you expect to test :D Fingers crossed that you do get that :bfp: before you have to join us, though you're welcome here of course! :D :dust: 

Bundle4me: Yeah, I used them last cycle, and on and off before then.. I used them in conjunction with the CB digital OPK... I found they turned + before the CB digital.... however when I did physically ovulate with pains and temperature drop - they went negative really quickly! I think they warn you it's coming up but the CB digital stayed positive - so perhaps more sensitive? Good luck, have you tried temping? It can be really useful :D 

Good luck to all :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Ovulation would be a start for us then huh?! :haha:

I had used opks sometimes they work sometimes they don't I'm using the new clear blue advanced monitor :thumbup: it's so cool!


----------



## Miss406

wantingagirl said:


> Ovulation would be a start for us then huh?! :haha:
> 
> I had used opks sometimes they work sometimes they don't I'm using the new clear blue advanced monitor :thumbup: it's so cool!

Ohhhhhhhh :D Posh! I have the old one in a cupboard :oops:
I kept forgetting to press the button on CD1 so then it doesn't count the days for you to start testing :\ Oops! 
Good luck with it though! The new model looks cool! :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Miss406 said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation would be a start for us then huh?! :haha:
> 
> I had used opks sometimes they work sometimes they don't I'm using the new clear blue advanced monitor :thumbup: it's so cool!
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh :D Posh! I have the old one in a cupboard :oops:
> I kept forgetting to press the button on CD1 so then it doesn't count the days for you to start testing :\ Oops!
> Good luck with it though! The new model looks cool! :DClick to expand...

I had the old one if you miss day 1 you can set it up to cd5 put a test stick in and hold the button down of the morning time you went it to ask you to test and it can be up to day 5 of your cycle I conceived Cody and Olivia using the monitor


----------



## Miss406

wantingagirl said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation would be a start for us then huh?! :haha:
> 
> I had used opks sometimes they work sometimes they don't I'm using the new clear blue advanced monitor :thumbup: it's so cool!
> 
> Ohhhhhhhh :D Posh! I have the old one in a cupboard :oops:
> I kept forgetting to press the button on CD1 so then it doesn't count the days for you to start testing :\ Oops!
> Good luck with it though! The new model looks cool! :DClick to expand...
> 
> I had the old one if you miss day 1 you can set it up to cd5 put a test stick in and hold the button down of the morning time you went it to ask you to test and it can be up to day 5 of your cycle I conceived Cody and Olivia using the monitorClick to expand...

That's useful to know! I lost my instructions! Now I have to decide whether it's worth me buying more sticks :lol: Dilemma! :D 
Thanks for that though, only thought it worked with CD1! :oops:


----------



## Eroe

Will be testing in the 13th!! So hoping for an early Christmas present!


----------



## Miss406

Eroe said:


> Will be testing in the 13th!! So hoping for an early Christmas present!

:wave: Welcome Eroe. I've added you to the testers list :D
I'm also on my fourth cycle - fingers crossed for us both :dust:


----------



## Praying4BB

I plan to test around the 13th! Best of luck this cycle ladies :xmas12: 

It will be round 2 for me with Clomid and DH will be home the entire month- finally, no stressing out about timing!!! :coolio:


----------



## Miss406

Praying4BB said:


> I plan to test around the 13th! Best of luck this cycle ladies :xmas12:
> 
> It will be round 2 for me with Clomid and DH will be home the entire month- finally, no stressing out about timing!!! :coolio:

:wave: Welcome :D Fingers crossed for you and your husband!
Last month I was lucky, my Fiancé's weeks holiday just happened to be the week I was ovulating! Was lucky to that extent! 
:dust: for you both


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome everyone and good luck!!! :thumbup:

Hun buy the sticks! Can you buy them in the shop either for tomorrow morning or you have to wait til next month. You have to reset the whole monitor by using a unused test stick slot it in the monitor switch it off and when you switch it on have the 'm' button held down constantly until it shows errors then shows 1 and hold it down til it ses day 5. If you set it for 9am you can test from 6am-noon 6 hour slot. I know everything there is to know. Here's the site for the booklet. My new one you have to test by day 4. The new one is so cool as it tests for pregnancy too :thumbup:

https://uk.clearblue.com/clearblue-ovulation-test-range/clearblue-fertility-monitor


----------



## karenh

I will probable by 10 dpo then. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Buffyx

Put me down for December 11th. AF came today. My husband will be away for work for a few days during my next fertile window though, so I don't like my chances this cycle :(


----------



## Miss406

Buffyx said:


> Put me down for December 11th. AF came today. My husband will be away for work for a few days during my next fertile window though, so I don't like my chances this cycle :(

I will add you :) Sorry AF came and that your husband will be away during a few days of your fertile window. Fingers crossed for you - it can happen :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Just a quick message to say I won't be online much for the rest of today, and possibly not until tomorrow evening, but if we get more testers I will update at the earliest possible opportunity! :D 
I'm starting my Christmas shopping properly tomorrow, hitting the shops big time! :D
Wonder if I can find a ferning telescope whilst I am at it....... :shock: Probably not!

Peace out! :dust: to all! :D


----------



## drjo718

Hi miss! :wave: December will be my 2nd clomid cycle (1st cycle didn't work very well), so I expect to ovulate between the 8th and 13th. Let's put me down for testing Dec 25!


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck buffy and everyone else! 

What is a ferning telescope :wacko:

Fx for us all! 

I put stuff away today from our local corner shop to pay off for weekly. I want the kids exp the oldest to learn the value of money and work for it Etc so we are sticking to a limit as if we don't then they would expect everything handed to them. The oldest is getting 50 quid spend and stocking the other 3 35 quid each and stocking and maybe just before Xmas I might get one one more thing as they usually do 2 for 15 quid Argos things. For the adults and all the kids in our family there are so many of us that we are just doing a box of sweet and a bottle of something. We have a new house to pay for too so not going mad.

I'm on cd9 low on monitor 

Xx


----------



## gits87

well looks like I am joining the december testers group since the evil AF didn;t stay away. AF arrives as clock work on the 14th or 15th. I like testing after I missed so I will test on December 17th


----------



## Buffyx

Reading those comments about Christmas shopping has made me want to get organised. Every year we usually start putting things away from about June/July, but this year we had our wedding in August & then a holiday to Thailand in October! We just hadnt been thinking about Christmas.

I'm so excited to put up the tree though!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry for the witch appearing for people :blush:

Let's hope we get a flurry of bfp this month :thumbup:

Congrats on the wedding buffy!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Could I join you ladies? :flower:

I'm actually WTT but unexpectedly ended up in the TWW again this month (was here for my last cycle too :dohh: ) 

I usually keep track of cm to figure out when I ovulate and I ovulated on November 14...3dpo today then, I think. My OH forgot to use condoms the days before that, so here I am. :haha:

My AF is due somewhere around the 28th of November, but I plan on waiting until December 1st to test. I would be absolutely thrilled with a BFP, especially right before Christmas.

Here's hoping for BFPs for all of you lovely ladies! :flower:


----------



## Miss406

Drjo718 ~ :wave: Hello :D Welcome to the list of testers :D
I've added your date on the main page :D Fingers crossed for a Christmas Day :bfp: 

Wantingagirl ~ :wave: Hello :D A ferning telescope is used to detect ovulation but unlike the OPK's it is reusable. It watches hormones in your saliva. 
Will attach a photo to this post :D

I'm definitely a last minute kind of girl, the later I leave it the less chance they have of finding it :rofl:
When do you usually ovulate?

Gits87 ~ :wave: Welcome :D Sorry she didn't stay away but fingers crossed December is everyone's lucky month! :D I wish I had your will power to test late, that said I am not starting at 8dpo again, I will hold off until 12dpo! :) Here's hoping! :D

Buffyx ~ :wave: I managed to really spend the weekend in shops getting some good bargains actually! I was pushing the pram and my Fiancé bless him, had his arms full! Those shopping baskets on prams are only so big! :lol: Congradulations on your wedding, we're getting married next June! 

Aidensxmomma @ :Wave: Welcome! Fingers crossed for a nice surprise for you! :D
I've added you to the list of testers :D Would be a lovely surprise for you both I am sure :) 

Everyone: I am back :lol: Sorry I disappeared for most of the weekend but I spend lots and lots on Christmas shopping! Now, to start wrapping :oops: Now they're at school is my ideal opportunity :D

I wish us all luck this month, I've decided I am not going to test at 8dpo, instead I WILL wait until 12dpo. By this point the results should be really reliable! Fingers crossed for us all. I've had a rather LOOOONG AF this cycle (not sure why?!) but I am wondering if I am going to have a long cycle this time? I've purchased my ferning microscope and hope it's here by Wednesday. :D
 



Attached Files:







fern.png
File size: 236.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## wantingagirl

Miss406 said:


> Drjo718 ~ :wave: Hello :D Welcome to the list of testers :D
> I've added your date on the main page :D Fingers crossed for a Christmas Day :bfp:
> 
> Wantingagirl ~ :wave: Hello :D A ferning telescope is used to detect ovulation but unlike the OPK's it is reusable. It watches hormones in your saliva.
> Will attach a photo to this post :D
> 
> I'm definitely a last minute kind of girl, the later I leave it the less chance they have of finding it :rofl:
> When do you usually ovulate?
> 
> Gits87 ~ :wave: Welcome :D Sorry she didn't stay away but fingers crossed December is everyone's lucky month! :D I wish I had your will power to test late, that said I am not starting at 8dpo again, I will hold off until 12dpo! :) Here's hoping! :D
> 
> Buffyx ~ :wave: I managed to really spend the weekend in shops getting some good bargains actually! I was pushing the pram and my Fiancé bless him, had his arms full! Those shopping baskets on prams are only so big! :lol: Congradulations on your wedding, we're getting married next June!
> 
> Aidensxmomma @ :Wave: Welcome! Fingers crossed for a nice surprise for you! :D
> I've added you to the list of testers :D Would be a lovely surprise for you both I am sure :)
> 
> Everyone: I am back :lol: Sorry I disappeared for most of the weekend but I spend lots and lots on Christmas shopping! Now, to start wrapping :oops: Now they're at school is my ideal opportunity :D
> 
> I wish us all luck this month, I've decided I am not going to test at 8dpo, instead I WILL wait until 12dpo. By this point the results should be really reliable! Fingers crossed for us all. I've had a rather LOOOONG AF this cycle (not sure why?!) but I am wondering if I am going to have a long cycle this time? I've purchased my ferning microscope and hope it's here by Wednesday. :D

Good luck! Does that tell you like a peak and high days like the monitor does? Was it expensive? 

How on earth do you manage to have loads of money to spend on Xmas shopping with 6 kids :haha: do you have a limit on each child do you mind me asking? 

I take it your not going to use your monitor now :rofl: hope it's not a long cycle for you. 

ASFM cd 11 another low. I'm really hoping not to get a peak on tues and thurs night as I work til midnight and so knackered after it. 

I'm thinking of trying pressed and soft cups next month but not sure if I should leave it a while first or not.

Every month I always say I won't test too early! :haha:

Xx


----------



## bundle4me

Wantingagirl i got a fertility gel to try this month, gonna start it tonight see how it goes


----------



## Miss406

Hiya! 
Well it shows 3 stages, non fertile, 'transition' which is like a OPK 'getting there' then the complete stage which is the fertile window time! I'll be doing the test once a day and hopefully trying to take a photo to post on my blog! :D
Just under £20, I think that's a bargain :D

I do limit the Christmas present money, I don't spend loads to be fair I only spent £200 yesterday and when you think that's 6 children etc. I'm not one of these mothers that buys their children mobile phones or tablets, they're growing up knowing the value of things, I don't think they have the latest gadgets out (they share my iPad between them) but they don't go without. They have an Xbox 360 (so not that new, just like the iPad) 

Nope, I powered it on with my last test stick to re-set it, but the batteries failed and I didn't have any in the house! :oops: I think using all that I am using this month should be enough, those sticks cost about £25 do they not? I quite happily sacrificed the CB monitor for the ferning microscope - excited to use something new! :)

What does ASFM mean? :oops:
Fingers crossed you peak soon :)
I've looked into preseed but haven't bought any yet - it's supposed to be really good :) We use Durex tingle, it is apparently sperm safe :spermy: and it adds some spice to it :) I use a softcup during my AF so I think this time I will use it a few more days this time. :)
I have heard some people add a little preseed to their cup before inserting. :) Though I must question whether these cups do much good, surely once the :spermy: is in the cup there's no way out? Unless you walk around doing hand stands? :rofl:
It's worth a go any how! :D
I vote you use the soft cup this cycle too! I only used mine twice last cycle :oops:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Wantingagirl i got a fertility gel to try this month, gonna start it tonight see how it goes

Which one have you got? Is that preseed? :D 
Do you use it just before :sex: or during the whole cycle?


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Wantingagirl i got a fertility gel to try this month, gonna start it tonight see how it goes
> 
> Which one have you got? Is that preseed? :D
> Do you use it just before :sex: or during the whole cycle?Click to expand...

Its called balance activ iv not used this one before but i used a gel with my son and it worked first month i used it so hoping this one is just as good. Starting today cd 12 will use it all this week just when im fertile, it was too expensive to use all month


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Wantingagirl i got a fertility gel to try this month, gonna start it tonight see how it goes
> 
> Which one have you got? Is that preseed? :D
> Do you use it just before :sex: or during the whole cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Its called balance activ iv not used this one before but i used a gel with my son and it worked first month i used it so hoping this one is just as good. Starting today cd 12 will use it all this week just when im fertile, it was too expensive to use all monthClick to expand...

That sounds good! Do you insert it once a day?


----------



## bundle4me

Just when ready to dtd im gonna insert, hopefully not a mood killer haha.
Opk has hardly a line at all :( only cd12 mind but im all worried about if im ovulating after m/c in august


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Just when ready to dtd im gonna insert, hopefully not a mood killer haha.
> Opk has hardly a line at all :( only cd12 mind but im all worried about if im ovulating after m/c in august

Ha ha - hopefully not! :lol:
Plenty of time to ovulate hun! Sorry about the miscarriage at 18 weeks, that must have been truly awful! :hugs: :dust: Fingers crossed this is your month.. I think I will try all my new bits this month and if no joy, I'll look into getting preseed next month! :dust:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Just when ready to dtd im gonna insert, hopefully not a mood killer haha.
> Opk has hardly a line at all :( only cd12 mind but im all worried about if im ovulating after m/c in august
> 
> Ha ha - hopefully not! :lol:
> Plenty of time to ovulate hun! Sorry about the miscarriage at 18 weeks, that must have been truly awful! :hugs: :dust: Fingers crossed this is your month.. I think I will try all my new bits this month and if no joy, I'll look into getting preseed next month! :dust:Click to expand...

Thank you, it was horrific but im slowly feeling better now were trying again.
Well hopefully you wont need it and have a blessed Christmas :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Fingers crossed for you too! :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Hi ladies! I will join. I should be testing around the 8th!


----------



## Miss406

AugustBride6 said:


> Hi ladies! I will join. I should be testing around the 8th!

:wave: Welcome AugustBride6!
I've added you to our list, fingers crossed for you this month! Can't believe we have 15 testers already :) :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Itching to pull my testing day forward by a day, making me 11dpo! :shock:
Think I will give my stash of tests to my Fiancé to look after :shock: :rofl:

Heading to bed soon, so wanted to say goodnight.:flower: :xmas9:


----------



## gits87

Miss406 said:


> Drjo718 ~ :wave: Hello :D Welcome to the list of testers :D
> I've added your date on the main page :D Fingers crossed for a Christmas Day :bfp:
> 
> Wantingagirl ~ :wave: Hello :D A ferning telescope is used to detect ovulation but unlike the OPK's it is reusable. It watches hormones in your saliva.
> Will attach a photo to this post :D
> 
> I'm definitely a last minute kind of girl, the later I leave it the less chance they have of finding it :rofl:
> When do you usually ovulate?
> 
> Gits87 ~ :wave: Welcome :D Sorry she didn't stay away but fingers crossed December is everyone's lucky month! :D I wish I had your will power to test late, that said I am not starting at 8dpo again, I will hold off until 12dpo! :) Here's hoping! :D
> 
> Buffyx ~ :wave: I managed to really spend the weekend in shops getting some good bargains actually! I was pushing the pram and my Fiancé bless him, had his arms full! Those shopping baskets on prams are only so big! :lol: Congradulations on your wedding, we're getting married next June!
> 
> Aidensxmomma @ :Wave: Welcome! Fingers crossed for a nice surprise for you! :D
> I've added you to the list of testers :D Would be a lovely surprise for you both I am sure :)
> 
> Everyone: I am back :lol: Sorry I disappeared for most of the weekend but I spend lots and lots on Christmas shopping! Now, to start wrapping :oops: Now they're at school is my ideal opportunity :D
> 
> I wish us all luck this month, I've decided I am not going to test at 8dpo, instead I WILL wait until 12dpo. By this point the results should be really reliable! Fingers crossed for us all. I've had a rather LOOOONG AF this cycle (not sure why?!) but I am wondering if I am going to have a long cycle this time? I've purchased my ferning microscope and hope it's here by Wednesday. :D


*fingers crossed* for you as well!! 

yes I think it helps that my hubby grounds me from my obsession and worrying or believe me I would start testing at 1DPO ;). 

I think this time around for the two week wait I am going to keep my self immensly busy and I hope that this time around I will get a surprise. 

Actually I hope that all of us get some excellent news :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi! I think I'll be testing around the 25th. Currently waiting for the Provera to work it's magic so i can start 100mg of Clomid. Not sure if it's smart to test on Christmas day though!


----------



## Buffyx

Hi sweetpea! I probably wouldn't test on Christmas day. But if it were positive - what a great day that would be :)


----------



## miss.mac82

Hi ladies,

I am 1 dpo today and my FF states I should test 1 december. I hope I can wait that lonh :wacko:

lots of :dust: to all of you


----------



## aidensxmomma

Miss406 said:


> Itching to pull my testing day forward by a day, making me 11dpo! :shock:
> Think I will give my stash of tests to my Fiancé to look after :shock: :rofl:
> 
> Heading to bed soon, so wanted to say goodnight.:flower: :xmas9:

I think I'm going to have to have my OH be in charge of buying any tests for me and then hiding them so i don't decide to take them early or all within a day. :haha: I'm waiting to test until after AF is due, but I'm impatient to start testing. It's going to be a long tww. :dohh:


----------



## bundle4me

Anyone else still waiting to o? I'm still getting O on my opk but lines look darker, no idea at all when I ov so just a waiting game here


----------



## wantingagirl

I got a high day on my monitor this morning. Getting quite bad pains now so hopefully not too long.

I'm only ordering tests from eBay to co-incide with a suitable test to date so they don't come any earlier :haha: but I'm seriously considering maybe waiting it out til af date :shrug:

Any thoughts anyone else doing the same 

Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

My cbfm advanced has 4 pregnancy tests that you can slot into the machine and will say either pregnant or not pregnant I don't know whether to wait and use them. They can give the correct result up to 3 days before af due but obviously more correct the closer to af not sure on the sensitivity xx


----------



## bundle4me

wantingagirl said:


> I got a high day on my monitor this morning. Getting quite bad pains now so hopefully not too long.
> 
> I'm only ordering tests from eBay to co-incide with a suitable test to date so they don't come any earlier :haha: but I'm seriously considering maybe waiting it out til af date :shrug:
> 
> Any thoughts anyone else doing the same
> 
> Xx

Af due 3rd/4th I think so I'm testing on 4th. Iv never got a bfp when iv tested early so I'm hoping if I test on day of af it mite be lucky for me


----------



## wantingagirl

Hopefully this is your lucky month. I usually test about 8dpo onwards :wacko:

I don't know if I have enough patience not to :haha: but I end up going so mad and getting obsessed and testing is all I can think about to will it to be positive!


----------



## Miss406

Hello :wave:

Gits87 ~ Thank you! I'd love to be testing that early too... :oops:

Sweetpea3200 ~ Fingers crossed for you. :dust: It's up to you whether you test on Christmas Day or not - fingers crossed it's a nice result!

Miss.Mac82 ~ I'll add you to the list. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:

Aidensmomma ~ It always is isn't it? We should head out the 'just for fun' section on the forum, there's a few cool games to play in there ;)

bundle4me ~ Me too! I'm still only CD8! I've officially started using OPK's now, but again I just got a O this morning! Fingers crossed we ovulate soon, I think I am down to ovulate next Mon/Tue time!

wantingagirl ~ Sounds hopeful! :D Get BD'ing :spermy:





Fingers crossed for us all, December is our month ladies! :D :spermy:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Gits87 ~ Thank you! I'd love to be testing that early too... :oops:
> 
> Sweetpea3200 ~ Fingers crossed for you. :dust: It's up to you whether you test on Christmas Day or not - fingers crossed it's a nice result!
> 
> Miss.Mac82 ~ I'll add you to the list. Fingers crossed for you. :dust:
> 
> Aidensmomma ~ It always is isn't it? We should head out the 'just for fun' section on the forum, there's a few cool games to play in there ;)
> 
> bundle4me ~ Me too! I'm still only CD8! I've officially started using OPK's now, but again I just got a O this morning! Fingers crossed we ovulate soon, I think I am down to ovulate next Mon/Tue time!
> 
> wantingagirl ~ Sounds hopeful! :D Get BD'ing :spermy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for us all, December is our month ladies! :D :spermy:

Do you use cb digi too? I'm more nervous getting testing right on these with only having so many than I am with actual test next month haha


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Do you use cb digi too? I'm more nervous getting testing right on these with only having so many than I am with actual test next month haha

Yeah, Last month I was testing during the day and not with FMU... read the instructions this month and it says to use with FMU :oops:
Best thing is to just test with FMU :)
Hoping my microscope comes tomorrow. :D


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Do you use cb digi too? I'm more nervous getting testing right on these with only having so many than I am with actual test next month haha
> 
> Yeah, Last month I was testing during the day and not with FMU... read the instructions this month and it says to use with FMU :oops:
> Best thing is to just test with FMU :)
> Hoping my microscope comes tomorrow. :DClick to expand...

Is that the purple one? I have the pink and it says anytime as long as you hold your pee in 4hrs before so I do mine about 11.30 rather than the morning rush in my house.
Wonder if the microscope will match the opk eek how exciting :haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi! Thanks for the warm welcome all:) It's a bummer that you all have such a strong desire to test early. It can be so disappointing getting BFNs :( But hopefully you all get BFP this month!!! I usually don't bother testing at all because AF usually comes 14 days after O. If it takes longer, then I test for sure! This month it's taking longer but I haven't tested because doc said I didn't even O :( I'm pretty sure 100mg of clomid will provide me with a lovely Christmas BFP!!! I think I'll test on Christmas Eve, that way I can feel blue on that day instead of Christmas. Or be really excited and my fiancé and I can spend all of Christmas trying not to blurt it out to our families lol!


----------



## SydFreeman

FF is suggesting I test on the 25th of this month, but that would be only CD 36 for me, and my usual one is anywhere from 35 to 42. Thinking I'll wait til the 1st to test, FX that AF doesn't show up first!


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies :wave:

Got my fingers crossed for you all. I was hoping to join you! I was part if a December testing thread last year and ended up getting my BFP at the end of November after testing early. My four-month-old baby girl (she was born a month early) is now snoozing on my chest, but I'm already broody for the next and final addition to our family. I want us to feel complete, as right now it feels like we're all waiting for someone. I'm exclusively breastfeeding my little girl and haven't had a post-partum period yet, but a part of me reckons I ovulated two days ago. I had lots of EWCM, my skin is breaking out (first time since I was in second tri) and I had lots of ferning patterns on my ovulation microscope. So the signs are good, though I won't know for a few weeks! Either I'll get a BFP, my period or the worst one of all, nothing will happen and I'll still be waiting for my fertility to return. With my first I had to totally give up BF at 13 months for my period to return at 14 months, so maybe this is all just wishful thinking! It was a year ago TODAY that I ovulated and we conceived our daughter. It would be weird if I ovulated again nearly exactly a year later! We'll see. 

If I ovulated I'm either 1 or 2dpo. So I'll test the 1st if December. 

Hoping for a flurry of BFPs for us all!

Charlotte


----------



## Miss406

Bundle4me ~ Yeah - it will be very exciting :D I'm also interested to know if implantation occurs whether it ferns again or not :oops: Something to look up nearer the time I guess :lol:

Sweetpea3200 ~ Yep, that's us! The BFN's are definitely disappointing.
How did your doctor know you didn't ovulate, are you having regular tests? Fingers crossed the clomid works :)
If you were, that would be amazing! :D

Sydfreeman ~ Hello! :wave: Maybe FF thinks they know something? Did you ovulate early or something? I'll add you to the list :dust: Fingers crossed for you! 

Squirrel ~ Hello! :wave: Another lady here with a new baby, mine is now nearly 5 months old! That would definitely be weird, ovulating at the same time etc. Must admit, had I conceived last month I'd have been due on my DD1's E.D.D. Only 7 years later. 
I'll also add you to test on Dec 1st, fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## SydFreeman

Truly, this is the first month I've been sure of O... so I've no idea how long my luteal phase is.


----------



## gits87

wantingagirl said:


> I got a high day on my monitor this morning. Getting quite bad pains now so hopefully not too long.
> 
> I'm only ordering tests from eBay to co-incide with a suitable test to date so they don't come any earlier :haha: but I'm seriously considering maybe waiting it out til af date :shrug:
> 
> Any thoughts anyone else doing the same
> 
> Xx


well you know I am waiting two days after my possible AF to test! 
so you could join me ;)


----------



## Buffyx

I'm basically convinced I can't get pregnant this month due to hubby's work, so I'm holding off this month since I don't feel like there's any point testing early!


----------



## karenh

Welcome and good luck to all you newbies.

I'm thinkin about using preseed for the first time this month as well. We need something different to make it work this month.


----------



## aidensxmomma

wantingagirl said:


> I got a high day on my monitor this morning. Getting quite bad pains now so hopefully not too long.
> 
> I'm only ordering tests from eBay to co-incide with a suitable test to date so they don't come any earlier :haha: but I'm seriously considering maybe waiting it out til af date :shrug:
> 
> Any thoughts anyone else doing the same
> 
> Xx

I'm waiting until after AF is due to test. I normally start testing early but I want to try to wait it out this time. Here's hoping that waiting is lucky for us. :flow:

Now watch me not be able to wait and start testing at 8dpo (like normal) :haha:


----------



## bundle4me

karenh said:


> Welcome and good luck to all you newbies.
> 
> I'm thinkin about using preseed for the first time this month as well. We need something different to make it work this month.

I used a gel last night for the first time it didn't feel to much different so glad I got it. Worked first time with my son so I think it must be quite good. Good luck :dust::dust:


----------



## Miss406

Buffyx ~ Seems very logical! Sperm can live up to five days inside our bodies, so here's hoping you're still lucky!

Karenh ~ Good luck! We'll be trying that next cycle if all doesn't go to plan this month, I've heard great things about it. Best of luck for you!

Aidensxmomma ~ Very sensible! I'm the same, always testing early and going to desperately try to wait until at least 12dpo!

bundle4me ~ Is that the activ one? I looked at it and it seems cheaper than preseed, so also contemplating this for our next cycle if we aren't successful this month! Good luck!

I'm CD9 and still waiting to ovulate. :coffee:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 yeah the balance active, well I suppose we will see if it gets me my bfp, if not I may buy more cos I never ever get ewcm no idea why. 
Doing my opk in a hour I soooo hope I get a smiley:blush:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Miss406 yeah the balance active, well I suppose we will see if it gets me my bfp, if not I may buy more cos I never ever get ewcm no idea why.
> Doing my opk in a hour I soooo hope I get a smiley:blush:

Must admit I didn't notice any last month either! :shock:
Woo - fingers crossed for you... Do report back won't you! I've just checked my microscope, no ferning pattern yet.. :)


----------



## bundle4me

No smiley :( line looks darker than yesterday tho, do you think I should test again at tea time? We dtd last night cos I never got my smiley today do u think we should skip tonight or dtd again tonight in hope for a smiley tomoro?


----------



## Miss406

Do you have any IC's to use? Maybe post the pics of the test sticks and I can compare? Think I have pics of my last :) last cycle, so could compare! Personally, I'd NOT test again tonight, I WOULD BD just in case of a :) tomorrow.. Just noticed your ticker says 2 days to ovulate, when do you usually ovulate? :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Here are all mine, running up to the :)
What I failed to take a photo of, :oops: was the test that followed 3 hours after the bottom test stick, the last test pictured was done at 2pm and I knew with all the + IC OPK's I was going to ovulate pretty damn soon. I tested at 5pm (so, 3 hours after the last test as said) and got the smiley face. ALL these tests pictured were O for me. 

Looking forward to comparing yours. :D
 



Attached Files:







edit.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 4









10815689_606656019462826_679940420_n.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bundle4me

I have no idea, cycles crazy since m/c 33,31,29 were my last lengths after. I used to have a perfect 28 day cycle. I put 29 day cycle in my ticker so not sure. 
Not got any ic's but could buy some later and see how they look. On my phone so not sure how to attach pic but will try. Thank you


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> I have no idea, cycles crazy since m/c 33,31,29 were my last lengths after. I used to have a perfect 28 day cycle. I put 29 day cycle in my ticker so not sure.
> Not got any ic's but could buy some later and see how they look. On my phone so not sure how to attach pic but will try. Thank you

It looks like your cycle is slowly getting back to normal after the M/C hun. :hugs:
I've added my pictures now so at least you can see those and compare. :) :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Has it attached? This is today's cd14 not as dark as control line
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miss406

Yeah, it's attached. Personally sweets, I'd wait until tomorrow to test again. Looks a little lighter than my tests. :hugs: I'd definitely do more BD tonight, cover all areas! :D FX!


----------



## bundle4me

Ok cd11-14 finally got to grips of pics :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> Yeah, it's attached. Personally sweets, I'd wait until tomorrow to test again. Looks a little lighter than my tests. :hugs: I'd definitely do more BD tonight, cover all areas! :D FX!

Thank you, yeah hopefully I will get a smiley tomoro, will bd tonight to cover all bases :haha:


----------



## Miss406

I've done this to compare the tests x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you your a star. Yep still another day by looks of it but I'm happy that it's getting there. What day do u get your smiley 14 or 15?


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Thank you your a star. Yep still another day by looks of it but I'm happy that it's getting there. What day do u get your smiley 14 or 15?

CD14 at 5pm was the first then again on CD15 :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you I will save my digi till tomoro then


----------



## SweetPea3200

Miss406 said:


> Bundle4me ~ Yeah - it will be very exciting :D I'm also interested to know if implantation occurs whether it ferns again or not :oops: Something to look up nearer the time I guess :lol:
> 
> Sweetpea3200 ~ Yep, that's us! The BFN's are definitely disappointing.
> How did your doctor know you didn't ovulate, are you having regular tests? Fingers crossed the clomid works :)
> If you were, that would be amazing! :D
> 
> Sydfreeman ~ Hello! :wave: Maybe FF thinks they know something? Did you ovulate early or something? I'll add you to the list :dust: Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Squirrel ~ Hello! :wave: Another lady here with a new baby, mine is now nearly 5 months old! That would definitely be weird, ovulating at the same time etc. Must admit, had I conceived last month I'd have been due on my DD1's E.D.D. Only 7 years later.
> I'll also add you to test on Dec 1st, fingers crossed for you! :dust:

Hey! I did a couple of blood tests that both showed negative for ovulation. They told me my progesterone level in the second test was 2! So hopefully the bigger dose of clomid has a different effect!


----------



## Ahughes

I will probably be testing on December 5th! AF is due December 3rd. I've been taking ovulation tests since Sunday (Nov 16), which I had flashing smiley faces both Sunday and Monday, and on Tuesday I got a solid smiley face!!


----------



## karenh

Starting OPK tomorrow!


----------



## Buffyx

We don't use OPK's or anything (yet.) 

I got pregnant our first cycle trying, so I know that I must be ovulating. I did have a miscarriage though, and one thing I have noticed is my AF is going for a lot longer these past two cycles (after mc.) It is SO annoying. On to day 6 today. I also hope I'm ovulating.


----------



## bundle4me

Morning all how is everyone? Hopefully will get my smiling opk today will update at 11.30


----------



## bundle4me

Eeek
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0001.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miss406

Sweetpea3200 ~ Absolutely, fingers crossed for the clomid! :) :dust:

Ahughes ~ Sounds very promising :) I'll add you to our list, Fingers crossed for you! :dust:

karenh ~ I'm on Day 3 of OPK's - still :bfn: How have you got on? :dust:

Buffyx ~ Sorry about the miscarriage. Hopefully you won't need to start using the OPK's. :dust:

bundle4me ~ Morning! :wave: What's your update? Smiley or not! :dust:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Eeek

Yipee! Now I want to see the test stick :D


----------



## aidensmommy1

aidensxmomma said:


> Could I join you ladies? :flower:
> 
> I'm actually WTT but unexpectedly ended up in the TWW again this month (was here for my last cycle too :dohh: )
> 
> I usually keep track of cm to figure out when I ovulate and I ovulated on November 14...3dpo today then, I think. My OH forgot to use condoms the days before that, so here I am. :haha:
> 
> My AF is due somewhere around the 28th of November, but I plan on waiting until December 1st to test. I would be absolutely thrilled with a BFP, especially right before Christmas.
> 
> Here's hoping for BFPs for all of you lovely ladies! :flower:

hey we almost have the same name! And u oed on my brothers' birthday lol :). Nice to meet you!

Would u ladies put me down for Dec 6th? Idk how much of a shot ive got this cycle but I'm praying for a holiday miracle! FX!

:dust: to you all!!


----------



## Miss406

aidensmommy1 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> Could I join you ladies? :flower:
> 
> I'm actually WTT but unexpectedly ended up in the TWW again this month (was here for my last cycle too :dohh: )
> 
> I usually keep track of cm to figure out when I ovulate and I ovulated on November 14...3dpo today then, I think. My OH forgot to use condoms the days before that, so here I am. :haha:
> 
> My AF is due somewhere around the 28th of November, but I plan on waiting until December 1st to test. I would be absolutely thrilled with a BFP, especially right before Christmas.
> 
> Here's hoping for BFPs for all of you lovely ladies! :flower:
> 
> hey we almost have the same name! And u oed on my brothers' birthday lol :). Nice to meet you!
> 
> Would u ladies put me down for Dec 6th? Idk how much of a shot ive got this cycle but I'm praying for a holiday miracle! FX!
> 
> :dust: to you all!!Click to expand...


That's it - confuse the old girl why don't you? I say 'old girl' I'm only 29 :lol: 
I'll add you to the list sweets, Fingers crossed :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

LoL :haha: Thank you hun! I haven't put my name on a "BFP thread" in a while and I thought you ladies seemed like I nice group. Maybe my sudden urge to join and have my name up on a bfp thread is a good sign that my enzyme therapy has worked...?! :) lol Hopeful thinking.. I'm def praying for a huge holiday miracle! FX!

I hope to see many, many Christmas bfps in here! <3
:dust:
:dust:
:dust:

I believe I should be oing within the next 5 days. I'm hoping for CD13 :) Idk why, it just sounds like a good day this cycle..lol. :haha:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Eeek
> 
> Yipee! Now I want to see the test stick :DClick to expand...

Haha here is the stick
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0002.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Miss406

Awww bless you! Yep, all friendly, all having a good natter :D
If like last cycle I ovulate on CD15 again I'll be ovulating with you, I'm currently on CD10! Needless to say, when this topic goes quiet, we all know what we're all up to :lol:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Come on ladies, let's show Januarys' testers we've got this :) :bfp:

Good luck aidensmommy1 :dust:


----------



## bundle4me

:dust::dust:
I think this thread is gonna be lucky I feel it!!!!!


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> :dust::dust:
> I think this thread is gonna be lucky I feel it!!!!!

It's that glittery Father Christmas, he's our lucky charm :lol: :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Can't believe I've got 16 days until testing, seems a life time away :lol:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> Can't believe I've got 16 days until testing, seems a life time away :lol:

13 for me I hope it fly by


----------



## Miss406

I tell you what we should do, a challenge a day... Do we all have cameras? I have an idea :)
Perhaps to help the time fly by, we could create a challenge, a subject a day, we all have to take a photo and edit it in the best way we can and share the pics on here? Perhaps topics like 'something blue' or something round etc... Any other ideas? Any other ideas for games? Help bide our time? :D


----------



## bundle4me

Oh how about pics of cutest baby gro or cutest booties pic. Pics of net I don't mean buying them


----------



## Miss406

Loving that cutest booties idea! Shall we all do that tomorrow? Extra points for those who pick christmas booties :lol:


----------



## Miss406

The picture with the most ''thanks'' wins?

Use the 'thanks' button as a LIKE?


----------



## SweetPea3200

bundle4me said:


> Eeek

Yay! The fun begins ;) Do you usually just get one day smiley face, or do you get a couple?


----------



## SweetPea3200

aidensmommy1 said:


> LoL :haha: Thank you hun! I haven't put my name on a "BFP thread" in a while and I thought you ladies seemed like I nice group. Maybe my sudden urge to join and have my name up on a bfp thread is a good sign that my enzyme therapy has worked...?! :) lol Hopeful thinking.. I'm def praying for a huge holiday miracle! FX!
> 
> I hope to see many, many Christmas bfps in here! <3
> :dust:
> :dust:
> :dust:
> 
> I believe I should be oing within the next 5 days. I'm hoping for CD13 :) Idk why, it just sounds like a good day this cycle..lol. :haha:

Hi! Can I ask what enzyme therapy is? I'm curious!


----------



## Miss406

Right then girls, tomorrow - take a photograph of some booties.... any colour, any design. The one with the most votes ''thanks'' wins! We will beat that 2 week wait boredom, not that some of us are even in the 2ww yet :lol: :oops:

Shall we give all weekend for the entries to come in? :lol:

We'll have all weekend to go shopping or snap some! Gives us all chance to chill out with our families etc :D


----------



## SweetPea3200

Sounds like a super fun game!! Booties tomorrow:)


----------



## bundle4me

SweetPea3200 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Eeek
> 
> Yay! The fun begins ;) Do you usually just get one day smiley face, or do you get a couple?Click to expand...

I don't no this is my first time I wasn't sure if I'm meant to test again.

Can anyone advise me if I got my smiley this morning when is 1 dpo??


----------



## Miss406

Absolutely, gives us all weekend to see what we can find! :D


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Eeek
> 
> Yay! The fun begins ;) Do you usually just get one day smiley face, or do you get a couple?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't no this is my first time I wasn't sure if I'm meant to test again.
> 
> Can anyone advise me if I got my smiley this morning when is 1 dpo??Click to expand...

Nope, the day AFTER :) is classed as 1dpo :D


----------



## bundle4me

So tomorrow?


----------



## Miss406

Yep, tomorrow is 1 day post ovulation for you sweets :D


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> Yep, tomorrow is 1 day post ovulation for you sweets :D

Woooo :happydance: thank you


----------



## Orglethorp

Probably testing on the 25th


----------



## Ahughes

I got a solid smiley face on Tuesday, so that means I am 2 dpo, correct? I'm new to OPKs as well! :)


Miss406 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Eeek
> 
> Yay! The fun begins ;) Do you usually just get one day smiley face, or do you get a couple?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't no this is my first time I wasn't sure if I'm meant to test again.
> 
> Can anyone advise me if I got my smiley this morning when is 1 dpo??Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the day AFTER :) is classed as 1dpo :DClick to expand...


----------



## Babylove100

Hey miss, af just showed so can you put me down for the 18th Dec please  x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Put me down for the 4th please :) Although I am not kidding anyone, I will be testing before then :haha:


----------



## loeylo

Hope you don't mind me joining! I am cd 15 today and I think 1 dpo based on ovulation pains yesterday and ewcm two days ago. Due to test on December 3rd.


----------



## gits87

I don't start ovulating till end of next week :( but until then it doesn't hurt to practice eh ;)

I've actually never used OPK what does it do? and how does it help?


----------



## karenh

I am cd10 as well! OPK negative today, but I wasn't surprised. It will be more like cd 16.


----------



## bundle4me

Good morning ladies how are we all?
Well we dtd last night, this morning and will tonight and tomorrow morning. Hope that covers all bases after my smiley face yesterday :haha:


----------



## Leann83

Hi ladies! It ok if I join you? Hoping to test on Dec 1st if AF doesn't pay a visit beforehand!


----------



## Babylove100

Can you change me to 19 Dec please


----------



## Miss406

Orglethorp ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list of testers :) :dust:

Ahughes ~ Yep, you're 3dpo today! :dust:

Babylove100 ~ I've added you for the 18th but will go and change it, good luck! :dust:

CaribbeanBaby ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! Ha ha - You're one of us, POAS addicts :) Good luck sweetie! :dust:

loeylo ~ :wave: Welcome! Corse we don't mind you joining, the more the merrier! :D I'll add you to our list sweetie, good luck! :dust:

gits87 ~ You're only slightly behind me, practice is key, we don't want your other half with old soldiers :) :dust:
OPK's help predict your ovulation date, they'll get stronger before they finally turn positive, the test line MUST be as dark OR darker than the control line to count as a positive and it means your LH (ovulation hormone) is 'surging'. Good luck! :dust:

karenh ~ Cycle buddies? I Ovulated on CD15 last time but had a short period, this time I've had a long period I think I will be ovulating on CD14 - we shall see though! Good luck! :dust:

bundle4me ~ Morning! :wave: We DTD last night too! Woke up this morning to ''high fertility'' status, I thought my fertile window opened tomorrow, but hey - I'm not complaining. My DF isn't coming over tonight, he has to stay at his mums due to work commitments! Fingers crossed this is your month hun! :dust:

Leann83 ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! More than welcome to join us! I'll add you to our list of testers, good luck! :dust:

So, It looks like my fertile window has opened. A day earlier than expected but I'm not complaining. :D Temperature drop this morning, trying to compare it to my last cycle :)

*Photo competition later*, who's taking part? Our mission is to photograph a pair of cute booties, doesn't matter where, doesn't matter the colour or price. The photo with the most ''thanks'' as LIKES will win. You've got all weekend to submit your entries. :)


----------



## Miss406

xxmyheartxx are you still following the post? Any news on a testing date sweets? :D


----------



## Babylove100

Thanks Miss!

Good luck everyone 

:dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Could I possibly join u ladies my expected af 17th I haven't been on site much since mmc in July.Starting to feel more confidence now :/


----------



## Miss406

Ckelly79 said:


> Could I possibly join u ladies my expected af 17th I haven't been on site much since mmc in July.Starting to feel more confidence now :/

:wave: Welcome, corse you can join! :) I'm sorry about the miscarriage :( :hugs: When do you plan on testing, on the 17th? :hugs: Lots of dust for you! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Yes I'm going to test on day of 17th as I really should start af the day before. Otherwise I would be poas for a week before hand winding myself up everytime seeing the dreaded BFN.
I'm going to think positive his month and hopefully having other people all doing this together will snap me out of the negativity I have felt since July.
Thank u for welcoming me x


----------



## Miss406

Aww hun! :hugs: Losing a baby is such a hard thing to go through. It's still very early and it's always okay to mourn your loss. It's definitely a good thing to try and think positive for the future but you are allowed to be sad at your loss! :hugs: 

I'll add you to the list! X


----------



## bundle4me

Yey for your fertile window Miss406 get them:spermy::spermy: on there way :haha:
Thank you I hope it's your lucky month too


----------



## bundle4me

Ckelly79 said:


> Yes I'm going to test on day of 17th as I really should start af the day before. Otherwise I would be poas for a week before hand winding myself up everytime seeing the dreaded BFN.
> I'm going to think positive his month and hopefully having other people all doing this together will snap me out of the negativity I have felt since July.
> Thank u for welcoming me x

So sorry to hear of your loss. We lost our little boy in august and it's been so so hard but these ladies are so lovely and make me think more about the good things to come x :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Well we DTD last night but he's away tonight with work commitments :cry:
He'll be back tomorrow and we'll DTD tomorrow night and he'll be then here every night after and ovulation should be Monday / Tuesday ish, so not too much longer now! :hugs:


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank u lovely ladies x


----------



## gits87

Miss406 said:


> Orglethorp ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list of testers :) :dust:
> 
> Ahughes ~ Yep, you're 3dpo today! :dust:
> 
> Babylove100 ~ I've added you for the 18th but will go and change it, good luck! :dust:
> 
> CaribbeanBaby ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! Ha ha - You're one of us, POAS addicts :) Good luck sweetie! :dust:
> 
> loeylo ~ :wave: Welcome! Corse we don't mind you joining, the more the merrier! :D I'll add you to our list sweetie, good luck! :dust:
> 
> gits87 ~ You're only slightly behind me, practice is key, we don't want your other half with old soldiers :) :dust:
> OPK's help predict your ovulation date, they'll get stronger before they finally turn positive, the test line MUST be as dark OR darker than the control line to count as a positive and it means your LH (ovulation hormone) is 'surging'. Good luck! :dust:
> 
> karenh ~ Cycle buddies? I Ovulated on CD15 last time but had a short period, this time I've had a long period I think I will be ovulating on CD14 - we shall see though! Good luck! :dust:
> 
> bundle4me ~ Morning! :wave: We DTD last night too! Woke up this morning to ''high fertility'' status, I thought my fertile window opened tomorrow, but hey - I'm not complaining. My DF isn't coming over tonight, he has to stay at his mums due to work commitments! Fingers crossed this is your month hun! :dust:
> 
> Leann83 ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! More than welcome to join us! I'll add you to our list of testers, good luck! :dust:
> 
> So, It looks like my fertile window has opened. A day earlier than expected but I'm not complaining. :D Temperature drop this morning, trying to compare it to my last cycle :)
> 
> *Photo competition later*, who's taking part? Our mission is to photograph a pair of cute booties, doesn't matter where, doesn't matter the colour or price. The photo with the most ''thanks'' as LIKES will win. You've got all weekend to submit your entries. :)


LOL MISS yes practice is key. But we both fell asleep yesterday. Its been a long work week. But we have the weekend ;) 

OOOO that sounds really fantastic i like the idea of taking a photograph of cute booties. I shall try to participate :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am hopeful as my cross hairs appeared for Tuesday, and on Monday night we DTD twice, and then once on Tuesday night... my husband is on FertilAid and Motility something... and we also used pre-seed. I am hoping all of that was enough!! 

:dust:


----------



## Leann83

Miss406 said:


> Orglethorp ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! I've added you to our list of testers :) :dust:
> 
> Ahughes ~ Yep, you're 3dpo today! :dust:
> 
> Babylove100 ~ I've added you for the 18th but will go and change it, good luck! :dust:
> 
> CaribbeanBaby ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! Ha ha - You're one of us, POAS addicts :) Good luck sweetie! :dust:
> 
> loeylo ~ :wave: Welcome! Corse we don't mind you joining, the more the merrier! :D I'll add you to our list sweetie, good luck! :dust:
> 
> gits87 ~ You're only slightly behind me, practice is key, we don't want your other half with old soldiers :) :dust:
> OPK's help predict your ovulation date, they'll get stronger before they finally turn positive, the test line MUST be as dark OR darker than the control line to count as a positive and it means your LH (ovulation hormone) is 'surging'. Good luck! :dust:
> 
> karenh ~ Cycle buddies? I Ovulated on CD15 last time but had a short period, this time I've had a long period I think I will be ovulating on CD14 - we shall see though! Good luck! :dust:
> 
> bundle4me ~ Morning! :wave: We DTD last night too! Woke up this morning to ''high fertility'' status, I thought my fertile window opened tomorrow, but hey - I'm not complaining. My DF isn't coming over tonight, he has to stay at his mums due to work commitments! Fingers crossed this is your month hun! :dust:
> 
> Leann83 ~ :wave: Hello and welcome! More than welcome to join us! I'll add you to our list of testers, good luck! :dust:
> 
> So, It looks like my fertile window has opened. A day earlier than expected but I'm not complaining. :D Temperature drop this morning, trying to compare it to my last cycle :)
> 
> *Photo competition later*, who's taking part? Our mission is to photograph a pair of cute booties, doesn't matter where, doesn't matter the colour or price. The photo with the most ''thanks'' as LIKES will win. You've got all weekend to submit your entries. :)

Thank you! Makes such a difference having ladies in the same boat to get through it with! I had forgotten how TTC takes over your brain once you start :wacko: Dunno bout your OHs but I couldn't imagine mine would be too up for talking EWCM, fertile windows and all that :haha: and no one really knows we are TTC, apart from SIL!


----------



## SweetPea3200

No date yet. Still waiting for stupid AF to show up. Grrrr! Usually I don't have to take the whole 10 provera pills but I guess this month is different since I for sure didn't ovulate. Looking forward to 100mg of clomid! They also said I can go in for a blood test on the day I get my +OPK this month to see if it's accurate. YAY! I'll estimate my testing date when AF arrives but I actually have no idea when I'm going to O (if at all) so I might have to adjust it! GL everyone! Dec 1st is coming up fast for those ladies who are testing. Anyone getting excited? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## CoralInGold

Hi Ladies, can I join? :wave:

Ill be testing the 6th of December. Would love to be testing on the 3rd as its my birthday but that would probably only make me 6dpo. I also should be ovulating on my OH's birthday, what a birthday present that would be!

Baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## karenh

Miss406: yep cycle buddies! OPK is all I am doing and it was negative, but I am starting to get twinges, so we will see. Exciting that your fertile window has opened!

Carribeanbaby: sounds like you have all the bases covered! Good luck!

So many new ladies! How fun! Good luck everyone!

DH and I dtd this morning. Gearing up for ovulation in the next few days. Period tracker says I am in my fertile window. I hope this is all of our months!


----------



## loeylo

Well that's me done all I can this month. Pretty sure I ovulated on Wednesday which means we caught 2 days before ovulation, but I was supposed to ovulate a few days later so missed most of my window and couldn't have sex on the other two days because of other commitments! Argh! 

I am usually super fertile so hopefully that is enough!


----------



## wantingagirl

Grrrr no peak yet still a high :dohh:


----------



## Miss406

Gits87 ~ Oh yes, practice! I feel your exhaustion, I live constantly exhausted :lol: Have a good weekend! :spermy: We have all weekend to submit our photos of our booties, would love for you to take part :D

CaribbeanBaby ~ Woo hoo, cross hairs :D Fingers crossed that's done the job! :D Good luck! :dust:

Leann83 ~ Oh it can I completely agree! I think last month we DTD WAY too much, to the extent it became almost like well, love-less. It was horrible, it really took over everything, and it takes a few weeks for it to get back to how it was. This cycle we won't let it get to us too much! Good luck and you're right, they don't want to know about our mucus lol :D

SweetPea3200 ~ Is she late? That sounds like a good plan, a blood test to check you're ovulating and the accuracy of those OPK's! 

CoralInGold ~ :wave: Hello welcome! More the merrier :D I'll add you to the list :D A late birthday present is always welcome! :D Good luck! :dust:

karenh ~ Woo hoo! I can't wait to see what my tests say tomorrow, though CD12 is still way too early, but it's in my fertile window so fingers crossed :D If you expect to ovulate soon you're probably in your fertile window anyway, regardless of negative OPK's! :dust:

loeylo ~ Fingers crossed that's enough hun! :D :spermy:


----------



## bundle4me

wantingagirl said:


> Grrrr no peak yet still a high :dohh:

When you due to o?


----------



## Miss406

wantingagirl said:


> Grrrr no peak yet still a high :dohh:

Hopefully it'll be tomorrow for you :D You're nearly there :D :dust:


----------



## Miss406

I managed to take two photos for my entries this weekend! :lol:

This is entry one for our photo competition of booties :D
These are £4 (what a bargain!)
The shop I went to only sold these two pairs :oops: Quite disappointed really!
 



Attached Files:







10799646_607740092687752_678376433_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miss406

This is my second entry for our photo competition. 
I loved these so much so I bought a pair for my son :oops:
 



Attached Files:







10811506_607740076021087_529311202_n.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bundle4me

Ohh Miss406 I'm gonna have to get hunting!! Day out tomorrow so will probably see some cuties. 

So I'm almost in the long tww and am gonna not symptom spot. Who else is gonna try not to and who else spots like crazy


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Ohh Miss406 I'm gonna have to get hunting!! Day out tomorrow so will probably see some cuties.
> 
> So I'm almost in the long tww and am gonna not symptom spot. Who else is gonna try not to and who else spots like crazy

Looking forward to your pictures, we will take our mind off TTC :D
I'd love to see if you can find any Christmas ones... I'm really disappointed this shop didn't have any... may have to properly go out shopping next weekend! :D
I think I will log them onto FF but not read too much into it... well.... try not to anyway :D


----------



## bundle4me

Haha yeah u don't want to spot but do in your head, well that's my way. 
How cute are these
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-21-21-38-30.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss406

They look SO soft! Where are they and how much?! :lol:


----------



## Miss406

Felt the need to update my avatar. I love all my children but my 5 month old is really getting the hang of this 'selfie' lark :lol: 

Please can everyone check the main list on page 1 and let me know if I have missed anyone? If I have missed you I apologise it is a genuine mistake and I will right it! :oops:
 



Attached Files:







961569_607799449348483_2010174704_n.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> They look SO soft! Where are they and how much?! :lol:

Next, £7-£8 I know they look so adorable


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> Felt the need to update my avatar.
> 
> Please can everyone check the main list on page 1 and let me know if I have missed anyone? If I have missed you I apologise it is a genuine mistake and I will right it! :oops:

So cute!!!


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> They look SO soft! Where are they and how much?! :lol:
> 
> Next, £7-£8 I know they look so adorableClick to expand...

Might have to go look in Next :D Thanks :)


----------



## bundle4me

How cute are they, IF i get a bfp next month im going to buy them as my first purchase


----------



## onetubeleft

So it has started. I am 1dpo.... DTD yesterday and hoping to do so again today. I've got a good feeling about this one. Anyone else testing around the 5th? X how are you all feeling. After all tis the season! X


----------



## ellahopesky

Hi, can i join please? i will be testing on the 1st dec :) x


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I want to play! My test date is December 2nd!


:wave:


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> So it has started. I am 1dpo.... DTD yesterday and hoping to do so again today. I've got a good feeling about this one. Anyone else testing around the 5th? X how are you all feeling. After all tis the season! X

1 dpo here to but testing the 4th as it's my little boys birthday on the 5th. I'm feeling good about this month too. Used opk and fertility gel x


----------



## onetubeleft

I can't quite put my finger on it. But I'm a lot more laid back this month. Baby dust to you. Keep us updated if you get any symptoms! X



bundle4me said:


> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> So it has started. I am 1dpo.... DTD yesterday and hoping to do so again today. I've got a good feeling about this one. Anyone else testing around the 5th? X how are you all feeling. After all tis the season! X
> 
> 1 dpo here to but testing the 4th as it's my little boys birthday on the 5th. I'm feeling good about this month too. Used opk and fertility gel xClick to expand...


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> I can't quite put my finger on it. But I'm a lot more laid back this month. Baby dust to you. Keep us updated if you get any symptoms! X
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> So it has started. I am 1dpo.... DTD yesterday and hoping to do so again today. I've got a good feeling about this one. Anyone else testing around the 5th? X how are you all feeling. After all tis the season! X
> 
> 1 dpo here to but testing the 4th as it's my little boys birthday on the 5th. I'm feeling good about this month too. Used opk and fertility gel xClick to expand...Click to expand...

I will. I'm rather relaxed but by 9dpo I will be crazy haha. Lots of luck to you and keep updating also x


----------



## squirrel.

I'm still not even sure if my fertility has returned post-baby, so I feel incredibly relaxed about the whole thing. That wasn't the case when we were TTC our daughter. We only tried for two cycles, but I'd been waiting for us to start for a year and charting my pill-free cycles for five cycles before that, so I felt very anxious by the whole thing. It was as far from relaxed as it could be! I'm very grateful for the more NTNP approach we're taking this time. That said, I would rather my periods were back so that all this guess work could be gone. I don't like not even knowing uf I'm ovulating or not.

If the ferning and CM were ovulation then I'm around 3/4 dpo and I had the weirdest cramping earlier tonight. They definitely felt uterine rather than anything else, which is interesting as I haven't had any uterine cramps since a week or so after my daughter's birth. Hopefully that's a good sign of returning fertility if nothing else!

Anyone else mildly cramping?


----------



## wantingagirl

bundle4me said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Grrrr no peak yet still a high :dohh:
> 
> When you due to o?Click to expand...

Last month was cd15 I got the surge still a high day again today nearly positive opk so maybe tomorrow :shrug: every month I tend to annoyingly ovulate on a diff day but I'm hoping I'm not back to a longer cycle xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## ellahopesky

Anyone symptom spotting yet? X


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Hi there, can I join? I was on the November testing thread but I ovulated a little late this cycle (CD18/19 instead of my normal CD15/16). I'm 2 or 3 DPO so I'm in my TWW - yay! I plan to test on December 4th.


----------



## bundle4me

Hi all, 2 dpo here and nothing to report, still far to early anyway. 
How is everyone else


----------



## LavenderLove

Hello! Hoping I can join in. :) I'll be testing around December 15th. Sitting on CD4 now.

Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Good luck everyone! What do you think of my opk I posted xx


----------



## bundle4me

wantingagirl said:


> Good luck everyone! What do you think of my opk I posted xx

I'm not good with opk that's why I use digital but I think it looks pretty good, it's darker than control line


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I've been super symptom spotting. 

I'm having a rough cycle because I feel like I KNOW that I'm not pregnant...but I believe that I am. 

My temps dropped and have stayed low, so I'm pretty sure that I'm out. 

AND ON THAT NOTE: 

I'm tired. My nipples have changed. I'm really, really tired. I've had really weird bowel movement issues all week, which I've read can be related. I'm nauseous. I'm really, really, really tired. I'm bloated. 

I either am pregnant or am getting the flu. Both are possible. 

I'm 7 DPO today, I believe. I'm trying REALLY hard to wait until at LEAST the first to test.


----------



## Miss406

Hello, welcome new testers! :wave:
I'm sorry I am super busy this weekend! 

Will reply properly tonight, if not tomorrow! My boilers packed up :cry:

Keep well x


----------



## bundle4me

:dust::dust::dust:
Aww ladies in really hope we have good news for the Christmas period I'd love to be extra happy and extra blessed xxxxx


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck Mrs & Mrs! :dust:


----------



## onetubeleft

bundle4me said:


> Hi all, 2 dpo here and nothing to report, still far to early anyway.
> How is everyone else[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi I'm officially 3dpo. DtD on ovulation and yesterday so lots if fx'd. How are you? Really positive thoughts ready for Xmas! Keep us updated Xx


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

wantingagirl said:


> Good luck everyone! What do you think of my opk I posted xx

My cycle this month was kinda like what you are experiencing. I get strong positive OPKs on CD15/16 but this month I got almost positive OPKs like all day on CD17....temp shift on CD20. 

Your OPK looks like mine did this month...almost positive but not quite there. I'm pretty sure I ovulated, though, so maybe I just missed the peak of my surge....could be what is happening with you too. I say keep BDing for a few more days. :bunny:

If you temp/chart, you will know for sure when you ovulate. Good luck!


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, 2 dpo here and nothing to report, still far to early anyway.
> How is everyone else[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hi I'm officially 3dpo. DtD on ovulation and yesterday so lots if fx'd. How are you? Really positive thoughts ready for Xmas! Keep us updated Xx
> 
> Crossing my fingers and toes that it's our month!!
> Im trying to keep busy so I'm painting my bedroom this week to hopefully it makes the days go by a little quicker. How are you feeling? XClick to expand...


----------



## squirrel.

Mrs and mrs your symptoms sound really promising! The cycle we conceived our daughter I 'knew' wasn't pregnant and on the day I got my BFP my temp dropped lots. I was sure I was out, but just rested because I'm a POAS addict. 7dpo is still so early, you're definitely not out yet!

I always symptom spot. If I ovulated then I'm 5 dpo (ish) and I've had some interesting symptoms the last few days. Yesterday I had uterine cramps, then today I've felt really off, just a bit nauseous and headachey. I've also been exhausted the last couple of days, falling asleep on the sofa. I tested a couple of days ago and got a really faint line in the time limit, but then BFN the day afterwards. I get really bad evaps with cheapest and now it seems like they're showing up in the time limit too. It's got my hopes up though. Hopefully something will happen in the next week or so. We'll see.


----------



## onetubeleft

Bundle4me I was checking cervical mucus and cervix position last month. But me and my partner didn't have chance to dtd by ovulation. So I knew there wasn't a chance but just hoped I'd had a spontaneous ovulation. This months though we've tried just on and after ovulation. As we were hoping for a little boy (our 1st is 14months now) which should take us to two. With her I knew straight away. Started being sick at 7dpo, I know every pregnancy is different though. Just daydreaming about who's to break the news to family is keeping me going. Will start checking cm and cp at around 5dpo so I'll keep you up to date. I was going to chart with temp but I wouldn't really know my body until after a few cycles. And I'm a sucker for making myself *believe* I'm preg... &#128514;&#128584;


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

OOhhh Squirrel that's exciting! Fx for you!!!!!

Your words are encouraging. My mom and partner both think I'm pregnant, and that is totally not helping me with my insanity level today. I feel like an absolute crazy person. I can't think about anything else. 

I would be so pissed if I got consistent evaps! With my test this morning there was clearly NOTHING there, but I still stared at it for 20 minutes in case I was missing something. 

I'm also a POAS addict. I have the wondfo pregnancy tests too, and they say right on it that they won't work until after your missed period.... yeahh...I've been peeing on those since 5 DPO. Why? I have no idea. I just can't stop. I must check! I'm trying to have more restraint with the more expensive tests. This morning after it came back negative it felt like I just peed on money and threw it in the trash. :dohh: 

Now we wait, I suppose. :coffee:


----------



## bundle4me

Onetubeleft I know what you mean I will be convincing myself that I'm preg I think I will every month I try haha. So u think 5dpo your symptoms may start? I'm excited for symptoms but arrggghhh don't want to read into them :dohh: x


----------



## onetubeleft

bundle4me said:


> Onetubeleft I know what you mean I will be convincing myself that I'm preg I think I will every month I try haha. So u think 5dpo your symptoms may start? I'm excited for symptoms but arrggghhh don't want to read into them :dohh: x

It's really difficult because before my little one. I had an ectopic and needed the tube removing at 6w5days. So literally I was symptom spotting right from ovulation. And as soon as I had a positive at 14days past ovulation I had to go for a scan to make sure baby was in the right place, so very thankful she was. I can't afford to lose my other tube. (Because I've already got one- Id need to pay for IVF)


I'm symptom spottong this time because although I didn't get a positive till a day after my period was due. Looking back I should have known. I'd recently stopped smoking and I was throwing up constantly. Surely quitting wouldn't have caused that! And my lower stomach was rock solid. So these are the things I'll be looking for now! Have you had any little niggles. Implantation wouldn't have happened for us yet. But your body definitely knows if it's going to I think. Your hormones start early? Maybe? Wishful thinking I kno!? But it's keeping me happy x


----------



## loeylo

Onetubeleft - I had an ectopic in August. I have ovulated twice since but I get really bad ovulation pains. And not just at the ectopic side either! The first time it was from my right tube (the ectopic side) so I thought fair enough, maybe it is sore because of the ectopic. This month I had the same pain at the left side!


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Onetubeleft I know what you mean I will be convincing myself that I'm preg I think I will every month I try haha. So u think 5dpo your symptoms may start? I'm excited for symptoms but arrggghhh don't want to read into them :dohh: x
> 
> It's really difficult because before my little one. I had an ectopic and needed the tube removing at 6w5days. So literally I was symptom spotting right from ovulation. And as soon as I had a positive at 14days past ovulation I had to go for a scan to make sure baby was in the right place, so very thankful she was. I can't afford to lose my other tube. (Because I've already got one- Id need to pay for IVF)
> 
> 
> I'm symptom spottong this time because although I didn't get a positive till a day after my period was due. Looking back I should have known. I'd recently stopped smoking and I was throwing up constantly. Surely quitting wouldn't have caused that! And my lower stomach was rock solid. So these are the things I'll be looking for now! Have you had any little niggles. Implantation wouldn't have happened for us yet. But your body definitely knows if it's going to I think. Your hormones start early? Maybe? Wishful thinking I kno!? But it's keeping me happy xClick to expand...

Sounds like a very heart braking event I'm sorry to hear that. I miscarried my baby boy in august due to a early placenta abruption I was 18 weeks, we only found out after the autopsy as I wasn't bleeding the babies heart had stopped on a scan, so as soon as I see a bfp I need to start asprin to make sure baby sticks so last month I started testing at 8dpo but seeing only one line hurts more than af i think.
Thought I had a few niggles today but then realised it's far to early and I'm looking into everything already when I said I wouldn't haha x


----------



## Leann83

ellahopesky said:


> Anyone symptom spotting yet? X

Trying not to but it's soo hard not to read into every little thing! Feeling crappy, very tired but I think that's because our DS has a touch of asthma and has been up a lot over the past few nights coughing.

I have no idea when I o'd, I've never tried opks or temped. 1st Dec will be CD32 so hoping to hold out until then. With DS I tested on CD25 and got :bfn:, tested a week later on CD32 and we got our positive. Not holding out much hope this month though as this is only cycle 1 TTC.


----------



## onetubeleft

Loeylo, I wrote a really long post and then lost it &#128545;&#128553; but the gist of it was 

I have the same pains every month I've just had around 3 years practicing what helps me. Usually yoghurt or milk... Anything dairy really. Just know that I've been where you are. And I have my little girl. So I'm proof that there's pregnancy after ectopic. And I know friends and family don't quite get how you feel. So just holla if you want a chat. X


Bundle4me. I have no words for you babes that must have been horrific. I'm sooo sorry. Was he your 1st sweetie? Really Hoping this is our month! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128516;&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## bundle4me

Onetubeleft no idea do have two children to my previous partner but it was mine and my oh first together. It was a horrible thing but I believe everything happens for a reason and that's what keeps us going. This is our no month I feel our bfp's coming :hugs: xx


----------



## bundle4me

Oops few spelling errors there :blush:


----------



## Leann83

So sorry to hear of your losses onetubeleft, loeylo, bundle4me. Fxd this will be a lucky month for us all, hugs and :dust:


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks leann &#128077;

Bundle4me I wouldn't worry about it. I make mistakes all the time. Haha. Lots of baby dust ladies! X


----------



## squirrel.

Mrs. and Mrs. said:


> OOhhh Squirrel that's exciting! Fx for you!!!!!
> 
> Your words are encouraging. My mom and partner both think I'm pregnant, and that is totally not helping me with my insanity level today. I feel like an absolute crazy person. I can't think about anything else.
> 
> I would be so pissed if I got consistent evaps! With my test this morning there was clearly NOTHING there, but I still stared at it for 20 minutes in case I was missing something.
> 
> I'm also a POAS addict. I have the wondfo pregnancy tests too, and they say right on it that they won't work until after your missed period.... yeahh...I've been peeing on those since 5 DPO. Why? I have no idea. I just can't stop. I must check! I'm trying to have more restraint with the more expensive tests. This morning after it came back negative it felt like I just peed on money and threw it in the trash. :dohh:
> 
> Now we wait, I suppose. :coffee:

TTC is a uniquely frustrating time and it's very normal for it to consume your every waking moment. I was awful when we were TTC our daughter. It was on my mind all the time.

The evaps are starting to annoy me a bit as I never had any before last month and now I'm getting loads. It's not like they're from one bad batch either. Very irritating. They may drive me mad before my periods even return (I don't know if I'm ovulating yet after having my daughter, I just had quite a few signs, but no definitive proof). 

Testing at 5dpo is the true mark of a POAS addict, but don't worry, you're in good company :haha:


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Ha! Good company indeed!

SO. I've been having this weird feeling that I might be ovulating right now. I had a slight temp drop this morning and I have a LOT of CM today. 

Luckily my donor agreed to do a donation tomorrow morning at 0700... so if I AM ovulating right now, hopefully the egg can hang out until then. 

If i'm ovulating right now, I'll have to wait TWO MORE WEEKS. 

HOW WILL I SURVIVE. ****Dramatic hand over head, head juts back, close curtain*****


----------



## Baby.Love12

Can I join? This is my 19th cycle and I hope santa brings me a bfp. I received my bfp last December so hoping for a repeat only with a sticky bean. I will start testing on the 4th


----------



## bundle4me

Hi baby.love welcome.
How is everyone today? I just got this hit of nerves wondering is this going to be my month, so many days still left till I know eeek


----------



## Miss406

*onetubeleft* ~ Hello! 1DPO, very exciting but a very long wait ahead :( I'm glad you have a good feeling, I think we all do! It's December ladies, we're going to get those :bfp: for our presents :D I'll be testing around the 5th though hope to prolong until the 7th so then I will be 12dpo! (hopefully!) I'm glad to hear you're laid back about this month too - I hope I can be when the going gets tough! 
*
ellahopesky* ~ Hello! :wave: Welcome! You're more than welcome to join! I'm sorry I have been busy and unable to update the thread but I will add you to our list now! :dust:

*Mrs. and Mrs.* ~ Hello! :wave: Welcome! Fingers crossed for you! Will add you to our list now! :D :dust:
Wow, you have a lot of really promising symptoms... Keep holding on to test... keep waiting, the more you wait the more reliable they are! :D I know you've done a few cheap ones and done the classic POAS stare but wait, just a few more days! 
*
bundle4me* ~ Hello! Testing before your sons birthday? Fingers crossed! :dust: That would be awesome!

*squirrel.* ~ Hello! How old is your little one? Fingers crossed your fertility comes back soon. My son is now 5 months old and although my cycle length is varying by 2 or 3 days I am ovulating. Fingers crossed the guess work is over soon for you! The cramping sounds hopeful. I know what you mean. Last cycle a few days after ovulation I had uterine cramps too, and I hadn't had them since my son was born either. I convinced myself I was pregnant but at 12dpo the witch got me - be careful with symptom spotting, it can be really disappointing.

*wantingagirl* ~ Hello! Have you had a peak yet sweets? I must admit I ovulated last cycle on CD15, which is a day later than I usually ovulate. I hope you've peaked :) That picture you posted I'm sure looks POSITIVE to me! Good luck! :dust:
*
MJsBabyShaw* ~ Hello! :wave: Most welcome to join! :D I'm sorry I've been away and I will add you to the list now! You're in Decembers club now hehe, brilliant :D :dust:

*LavenderLove* ~ Hello! :wave: Welcome! Please do join in! Sorry I've been away and I will add you to the list now! :dust:
*
Loeylo* ~ Hello! Sorry to hear your son has asthma! :( Do you get any ovulation pains which could pinpoint ovulation to a certain degree? I'd definitely trying temping IF there's a next time, and OPK's are quite cheap too, so could be worth a shot?
*
Baby.Love12* ~ Hello! :wave: You're most welcome to join! I'll add you to the list and fingers crossed you get that :bfp: Sorry about last year :( :dust:


*AFM* ~ Well, I am SO sorry ladies. My eldest turned TEN this weekend (yep, double figures) and we had a party Sunday. On Saturday our boiler stopped working and we are STILL without heating in the house. I had to purchase last minute heaters in the house, which is sods law because we have electric and gas meters in the property I topped up the gas more so for the heat and hot water. I always do. My DD1 has a cardiac condition and NEEDS to kept warm. If her temperature falls, her heart has to work much harder which in turn, increases the risk of sudden cardiac death which she is at risk of what ever the temperature. :cry:
I'm on CD14 now and again I have a HIGH fertility status. I'm hoping my peak arrives tomorrow, like last cycle, on CD15. My temperature has dropped again today. Had a few twinges last night but nothing today. Will start using OPK's this afternoon twice a day to see when I ovulate, as at the moment these tests are with FMU. 
We DTD twice yesterday, I was trying to do it once a day during my fertile window to increase our chances but yesterday we just couldn't keep our hands off each other. :oops: I am glad in a way because last cycle we DTD TOO much and it became a chore. So I'm glad the love and joy is back. 

Fingers crossed ladies that this is OUR month. I want to see :bfp: along side each and every one of our names on Page 1 :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Thanks for the warm welcome girls! I think I have definitely covered my bases now the waiting begins.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Thanks! I'm hoping for an early Christmas BFP...I've been at this for a long time!! My temps are pretty steady...no symptoms yet but I'm only 4ishDPO. started taking progesterone in the evening and will continue until I test on 13DPO. It makes me very drowsy so helps put me to sleep in the evenings. Other than that, no side effects. Hopefully it will help with implantation and give me a sticky BFP.


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 ~ Try not to go too mad in the two week wait! :D How many DPO are you now? :dust: 

MJsBabyShaw ~ Still very early for symptoms.. Fingers crossed the progesterone works for you hun! Good luck for 13dpo! :D Have you had any temp drops yet to suggest implantation? Still ages to go so no problem if not :D :dust:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Miss406 said:


> Baby.Love12 ~ Try not to go too mad in the two week wait! :D How many DPO are you now? :dust:
> 
> MJsBabyShaw ~ Still very early for symptoms.. Fingers crossed the progesterone works for you hun! Good luck for 13dpo! :D Have you had any temp drops yet to suggest implantation? Still ages to go so no problem if not :D :dust:

I try every month but somehow I still manage to drive myself nuts. Im not sure bc I got the solid smiley on Saturday on My cb advanced ovulation test so I'm assuming ovulation will be today but could have been yesterday also. So I will call tomorrow 1 dpo I guess. What do you think?


----------



## CoralInGold

Bundle4me - So sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

CD11 over here. Lots of CM today which is quite unusual. Think my body is gearing up to shoot that eggy. C'mon eggy, you'd be the best Christmas present EVER :spermy:


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 ~ I thought once you got a solid :) that meant you were to ovulate that day? Have you had any pains? Calling tomorrow 1dpo sounds reasonable :dust:

CaralInGold ~ When do you usually ovulate? Fingers crossed. :dust:


----------



## CoralInGold

Usually around CD15-16. I've never temped or tracked. I just listen to my body, BD every other day & hope for the best!


----------



## Miss406

CoralInGold said:


> Usually around CD15-16. I've never temped or tracked. I just listen to my body, BD every other day & hope for the best!

Do you get ovulation pains? Isn't it difficult to know your DPO without knowing for sure when you ovulated? I'm in a two and fro after getting high on my monitor, no ferning and negative OPK. I'm thinking I will ovulate tomorrow. Our last BD tonight - Fingers crossed when that egg comes out to play tomorrow I'll have an army up there ready and waiting :D


----------



## CoralInGold

Hahaha that's exactly what I think, a little :spermy: army ready to get to work!

Yeah I get ovulation pains, bloating, sore boobs & if foods put in front of me, I will demolish it!

It is hard to distinguish DPO but I usually go from the day after I've had my mad ovulation moment! 

I will start tracking if we reach the 12 month mark, I'm just hoping we don't need to.


----------



## Miss406

Ha ha :D Great minds think a like don't you know? :haha:
How many cycles have you been through so far?

I have tender breasts for days up coming to ovulation. It'd be really hard for me I think to not test. Not just because I am a POAS addict but also because I like to know for sure. I know last cycle I ovulated on CD15 but worryingly on CD14 I had a positive at 5pm and tests looked 'almost there' on CD14am (the IC ones).

This cycle, SMU CD14 and well, its still no where near! Little bit concerned I am going to ovulate late. Doesn't matter when I ovulate really but it's nice to know for sure you know.
 



Attached Files:







cd14opk.jpg
File size: 8.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bundle4me

That looks pale miss406, how's your digi look?


----------



## CoralInGold

Oh I'm still a POAS addict. Infact, The postman shall be bringing me some lovely 10miu's tomorrow! :happydance:

This is cycle #7


----------



## bundle4me

How many dpo does everyone start testing? Mine will be 13dpo


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> That looks pale miss406, how's your digi look?

Hiya, thanks! I've had 4 days now of HIGH readings on the monitor! :shock:




CoralInGold said:


> Oh I'm still a POAS addict. Infact, The postman shall be bringing me some lovely 10miu's tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> This is cycle #7

Ahhh :haha: Don't forget to take notice of the offer on FRER in Boots Chemists. They're Buy one get one free. I've got 8 on their way. I purchased 2 on eBay before noticing the offer. So I've now got 10 x FRER and 3 x CB digital and 4 X CB blue dye :oops: and at least 30-40 IC HPT's :oops:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> How many dpo does everyone start testing? Mine will be 13dpo

Surprisingly my last cycle was only 12 days LP. I think to save disappointment I am going to test at 12dpo this cycle. Although - I might slip an IC in on 11dpo! :oops:


----------



## CoralInGold

Ooooh sounds like heaven!

Well that sounded awfully sad, only something a fellow POASaholic can understand! :haha:

Thanks for letting me know, I'll be having a mooch in Boots later. I always have a little peak in Superdrug as their FRER's are usually on offer, but not at the moment.


----------



## CoralInGold

Bundle, usually 9dpo (roughly) with IC's


----------



## bundle4me

I'm dying to test early but I get so down when I see bfn, gonna buy a test on the 3rd so there's no temptation to poas early :haha:


----------



## Miss406

I'm going to REALLY try hard to not test early. I ordered mine online and they've come today I guess. I'm away from home at the moment due to the boiler issue. It's a pain in the bottom for sure. I tested at 6dpo last cycle (I know I know!) and at 8/9dpo I had a PINK EVAP which then totally destroyed me knowing all the other negative tests were correct. :cry:


----------



## CoralInGold

I used to do the same & only buy when I wanted to test to stop temptation, but this month I've actually ordered a pack of 15 cheapies off amazon :haha: A couple of quid, can't go wrong with that!


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> I'm dying to test early but I get so down when I see bfn, gonna buy a test on the 3rd so there's no temptation to poas early :haha:

Good idea! I think I will give my Fiancé my stash and say give me this one on such a such day. Then give me this one the day after etc... He told me last cycle I was ''obsessed''. I got really moody at him for saying that but then that evening I agreed. I was obsessed and I apologized for being a mardy cow :haha:


----------



## CoralInGold

Evaps are soul destroying aren't they :-( I've had a few. Still can't help myself though.

Hope you get your boiler sorted soon. Always packs up in the Winter, eh!


----------



## Miss406

CoralInGold said:


> Evaps are soul destroying aren't they :-( I've had a few. Still can't help myself though.
> 
> Hope you get your boiler sorted soon. Always packs up in the Winter, eh!

Absolutely! It was so convincing too. 9dpo I was. Mid day test. 
Thank you, I'm hoping it'll be sorted on Thursday, I'll just not be at home until then! Always the winter definitely. Annoyingly I had the gas safety inspection 2 months ago and all they do now is stick a tube up the flue and say 'yeah, it's not releasing anything bad into the atmosphere so it's ok and doesn't need a service' :evil:
 



Attached Files:







9dpo8.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emma4g63

Hi everyone 
Joining this thread even though a shouldn't be :shrug:

Suffered a MMC near 12 weeks and had d and c nearly 3 weeks ago - I was heartbroken but desperate to get pregnant again 

Tested negative Friday so I know as my hcg as gone but hoping to catch thus month without waiting fir AF 

We started to have unprotected sex Friday I swear I had ovulation pains Saturday 

Bought cheap tests off ebay so can start testing from the 9th December just incase it's late ..
Won't have any idea when AF due or if I ovulated so guessing game it is

:hugs: good luck all


----------



## bundle4me

I could so test from 6dpo so I know how you feel :blush:


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 ~ :wave: :hugs: Hello sweetie! Welcome aboard. So sorry to hear of your miscarriage. :hugs: Been there and it's not a nice place to be. 

I'm glad you tested on Friday so you know your HCG levels are negative. It'll make things clearer if and when you do fall pregnant this month! 
Guessing games can be fun! :D I'll add you to the list to start testing on 9th December. Fingers crossed for you both sweetie. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## bundle4me

Sorry to hear your loss emma4g63
Miss406 those evaps are cruel I would of def took them as bfp


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Sorry to hear your loss emma4g63
> Miss406 those evaps are cruel I would of def took them as bfp

Thank you - a LOT of women on here did also. 
Moral of the story: AVOID PREDICTOR pregnancy tests. Mostly found in Asda, Home Bargains and sometimes Wilkinsons. At £7 a piece they're certainly not cheap. At the start of this cycle though, I stumbled across something. Not only was it COMMON for women to get these false positives, but also Even MEN got the results too. A brief look at their website tells us all we need to know. Treat it like an OPK. The test line must be as dark as the control line in order to class as a positive.
 



Attached Files:







preg.JPG
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## bundle4me

What stupid tests. I do like frer they seem to be the best


----------



## Miss406

You ought to pay Boots a visit and stock up then Missy :D


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks for the welcomes ladies 
I have ordered some cheap ovulation sticks off ebay too so hoping to use them when they come tommorow but may have missed ovulation tbh
Hope so !! 
Going to keep trying and hoping no AF shows ... If I count d and c day as cycle day 1 I'll be at cycle day 34 and my cycles Are norm 35 ish so will see


----------



## emma4g63

Bogof at moment at boots I just stocked up lol


----------



## Miss406

Fingers crossed hun, please do keep us informed :)


----------



## Sunny27

:hi:Hey ladies,

Can I join. I just had my first iui 11/21/14. I am currently 3dpiui/3dpo. I plan to test 12/7/14 if AF doesn't show before then.


----------



## bundle4me

If I stock up i will definitely poas early haha. 
Welcome sunny27


----------



## emma4g63

Welcome sunny - good luck for December :))


----------



## Miss406

Sunny27 said:


> :hi:Hey ladies,
> 
> Can I join. I just had my first iui 11/21/14. I am currently 3dpiui/3dpo. I plan to test 12/7/14 if AF doesn't show before then.

:wave: Hello! Corse you can join. The more the merrier :D 
I'll add you to the list, fingers crossed for a Christmas BFP for you! :dust:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Miss406 said:


> Gits87 ~ Oh yes, practice! I feel your exhaustion, I live constantly exhausted :lol: Have a good weekend! :spermy: We have all weekend to submit our photos of our booties, would love for you to take part :D
> 
> CaribbeanBaby ~ Woo hoo, cross hairs :D Fingers crossed that's done the job! :D Good luck! :dust:
> 
> Leann83 ~ Oh it can I completely agree! I think last month we DTD WAY too much, to the extent it became almost like well, love-less. It was horrible, it really took over everything, and it takes a few weeks for it to get back to how it was. This cycle we won't let it get to us too much! Good luck and you're right, they don't want to know about our mucus lol :D
> 
> SweetPea3200 ~ Is she late? That sounds like a good plan, a blood test to check you're ovulating and the accuracy of those OPK's!
> 
> CoralInGold ~ :wave: Hello welcome! More the merrier :D I'll add you to the list :D A late birthday present is always welcome! :D Good luck! :dust:
> 
> karenh ~ Woo hoo! I can't wait to see what my tests say tomorrow, though CD12 is still way too early, but it's in my fertile window so fingers crossed :D If you expect to ovulate soon you're probably in your fertile window anyway, regardless of negative OPK's! :dust:
> 
> loeylo ~ Fingers crossed that's enough hun! :D :spermy:


Hi! Yeah she was late because I didn't ovulate at all so I needed the Provera to help get it started! Usually it starts after pill 6 but this time I had to take all 10. Bummer! Anyways, CD2 now yay!! Get to start 100mg of clomid tomorrow. I think we will put my tentative testing date at Dec 22nd, but I'll have a more accurate date once I've confirmed ovulation. Has anyone broke and tested early yet? Only one month week until the 1st!


----------



## Miss406

SweetPea3200 said:


> Hi! Yeah she was late because I didn't ovulate at all so I needed the Provera to help get it started! Usually it starts after pill 6 but this time I had to take all 10. Bummer! Anyways, CD2 now yay!! Get to start 100mg of clomid tomorrow. I think we will put my tentative testing date at Dec 22nd, but I'll have a more accurate date once I've confirmed ovulation. Has anyone broke and tested early yet? Only one month week until the 1st!

Hiya! Goodness! Well fingers crossed this is YOUR month (and ours!)
As far as I am aware; none of us have tested yet. I'm testing for ovulation which I HOPE will be tomorrow!


----------



## ellahopesky

Thank you miss406, excited to be joining you all. It's good to have people to vent to during tww! I'm 6dpo now and feel like I'm out. Hoping so much this is our month but just got that bad feeling. How many dpo do you think a hpt is most likely to show a bfp?


----------



## CoralInGold

Welcome Emma & Sunny! :wave:

Ella, I've seen BFPs from 8dpo onwards...


----------



## ellahopesky

I'm such a poas addict! Tested today and of course... Bfn lol x


----------



## Miss406

ellahopesky ~ Absolutely, you vent away! 6dpo is way too early to be thinking along those lines! PMA = BFP! :D At the VERY earliest you'd implant at 6dpo and about 2 days later have enough HCG in your system for a VERY faint positive, so - at 8dpo is the very earliest you could get a positive hun. Keep waiting it out, the longer the better. :hugs: :dust:


----------



## SydFreeman

Well, ladies, I'm out. AF came after all. With my long cycles, I won't be due to test until January. God's will be done! 

Wish you all the very best!!


----------



## Miss406

SydFreeman said:


> Well, ladies, I'm out. AF came after all. With my long cycles, I won't be due to test until January. God's will be done!
> 
> Wish you all the very best!!

Sorry to hear that hun!! :cry: :hugs:
We wish you the very best for January. :hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

SydFreeman said:


> Well, ladies, I'm out. AF came after all. With my long cycles, I won't be due to test until January. God's will be done!
> 
> Wish you all the very best!!

:hugs:


----------



## ellahopesky

Miss406 said:


> ellahopesky ~ Absolutely, you vent away! 6dpo is way too early to be thinking along those lines! PMA = BFP! :D At the VERY earliest you'd implant at 6dpo and about 2 days later have enough HCG in your system for a VERY faint positive, so - at 8dpo is the very earliest you could get a positive hun. Keep waiting it out, the longer the better. :hugs: :dust:

Yes defo the longer the better but it's so hard to wait lol I'm too impatient. Hope the next few days go by quickly, won't be testing now til at least 10dpo xx


----------



## mommyB

Hi :hi: I'll be testing in December! AF due on the 16th so will wait until then. I'm still waiting to ovulate right now :haha: Good luck everyone!


----------



## CoralInGold

Ladies, when is the earliest you can ovulate? Is it CD10? 

I'm currently CD11 & I'm cramping, have lots of CM & my boobs are tender.

I may start using OPK's, I'm interested to know when I actually ovulate. Would it be too late to start using them tomorrow?

Would anyone mind telling me the ins & outs of them or are they pretty simple to use?

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Sunny27

Before my medicated cycles, I would ovulate on either cd10 or cd11. My last two cycles on clomid I ovulated on cd12.


----------



## mommyB

Last cycle I got lots of EWCM on cd11 and cd12 and cd12 I got my positive OPK. Then ovulated on cd13.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I''m still hanging in there... 6DPO and trying hard not to symptom spot but everything is a symptom when you want it to be! I want to test on Thursday which will be Thanksgiving here in USVI, since the alcohol will be rampant at the in-law's house.. I will see what Thursday brings. Still early at 9DPO but I really won't be able to help myself! :haha:


----------



## bundle4me

Omg tmi but I'm soo gassy tonight not sure if it's a symptom so early :blush:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

lol bundle maybe that's just you ;)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

whoops double post


----------



## Baby.Love12

Miss406 said:


> Baby.Love12 ~ I thought once you got a solid :) that meant you were to ovulate that day? Have you had any pains? Calling tomorrow 1dpo sounds reasonable :dust:
> 
> CaralInGold ~ When do you usually ovulate? Fingers crossed. :dust:

Im not to sure. It is supposed to give u two peak days so I am assuming that o would happen on the 2nd day who knows.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

I'm only 4DPO today and temps have been steady at 97.8-98.0. No implantation dip but it's way too early plus I didn't get a dip when I was pregnant back in March so I don't expect to see one, pregnant or otherwise. I refuse to test until 13DPO -and will only test with a FRER. I've had too many months of BFNs only to get AF a day or two after testing, so I'm done with testing early. I'm only testing this month because I have to, since I'm on progesterone.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

SydFreeman said:


> Well, ladies, I'm out. AF came after all. With my long cycles, I won't be due to test until January. God's will be done!
> 
> Wish you all the very best!!

Sorry :cry: better luck next month!! :flower:


----------



## emma4g63

GUYS...
is sore nipples or boob sign of ovulation????
just one boob is sore and my nipple is super sentive feel like pren symtpons on one boob lol but def not pregannt yet is it ovulation


----------



## Ahughes

I had sore nipples after I ovulated and have had them ever since. So, it is possible. This is my first month tracking my ovulation, so I may have just not noticed these symptoms before but hoping it's a BFP. Good luck to you!!! 


emma4g63 said:


> GUYS...
> is sore nipples or boob sign of ovulation????
> just one boob is sore and my nipple is super sentive feel like pren symtpons on one boob lol but def not pregannt yet is it ovulation


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks for that 
I hope it is - Def be doing the deed tonight lol 
Tmi


----------



## onetubeleft

Bundle4 me! I'm the exact same!


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> Bundle4 me! I'm the exact same!

Glad someone is, I was starting to feel silly on my own :blush: x


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

I get sore boobs a few days AFTER ovulation, so by the time I get sore boobs it's too late to BD and catch the egg...I use CM and OPKs to tell when I'm about to ovulate since they give me a chance to BD before I drop an egg.


----------



## Leann83

bundle4me said:


> Omg tmi but I'm soo gassy tonight not sure if it's a symptom so early :blush:

I was the same couple of days ago, awful isn't it! Dunno if it's a symptom or just something I ate! :haha:


----------



## AugustBride6

Positive opk today, BD yesterday and today. Our timing was much better this month


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

My date has changed. I think I'll be testing closer to December 9th. 

I just got a positive OPK strip. (A positive OPK strip with no fertility drugs this month! WOOOOOT!)


----------



## LavenderLove

Hooray on the positive OPKs ladies! :dance: FX that they turn into BFPs!


----------



## emma4g63

My opks come today so hoping to start using then just incase due to d and c I have no idea if already ovulated or not - but think I may due to pain on side sore boobs and cm but we had bedded past 4 nights so fingers crossed 
Hugs to you all


----------



## Miss406

Ellahopesky ~ Definitely! 10dpo sounds a good time to test, I might crack and start testing at 10dpo too :D

mommyB ~ Hello! :wave: Welcome! I'll add you to our little list :D Good luck! :dust:

CoralInGold ~ OPK's are pretty simple to use, depending on which one you use. If you use IC strips it is a case of the test line HAS TO BE as dark OR darker than the control line, in order to count as a positive. If you use digital obviously read the instructions but a solid smiling face for CB means you're ovulating. I suggest temping too because it can pin point ovulation too.

CaribbeanBaby ~ I'm jealous. 6dpo I can only dream of right now. I know what you mean, everythings a symptom when you want it to be :lol:
Good luck for testing, keep us informed and share photos :D

bundle4me ~ I must admit for about 4-5 days after ovulation I am always letting stink bombs off :oops:

Baby.Love12 ~ It's supposed to yes. Just like it's only supposed to give you four high fertility days... At any positive reading you could ovulate 24-36 hours after, so it could be the day 1/2 after. If temping you'll see a temperature spike so you'd be aware of when you ovulated. You could always use IC to back up the digitals as not to waste the sticks.

MJsBabyShaw ~ Not everyone gets an implantation dip. Testing at 13dpo seems reliable for results. How long is your LP? Did you know that FRER are on a buy one get one free offer in Boots pharmacy? If you only test with those perhaps its worthwhile stocking up, at least if you'll be on progesterone for a while. Good luck.

emma4g63 ~ Sore nipples and boobs can be a sign either way, leading up to or after ovulation! I've noticed mine for both, before they're like sensitive and after they're more sore! 

AugustBride6 ~ That's good to hear! Fingers crossed for you both!

Mrs. and Mrs. ~ I'll change the date for you. Congrats on the positive OPK. :D 



As for me, well. CD15 and it's my FIFTH day of a 'high' fertility status. OPK is negative. Temperature went up a little. What's going on with my cycle? Last cycle I had + OPK's on CD14 and I ovulated on CD15. This cycle I am beginning to think my left ovary is broken. :cry:
I don't even know whether to continue testing with my digital sticks or not, I seem to be wasting them every day for a high reading. I just want a solid smiley. I am so worried. :cry:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Ellahopesky ~ Definitely! 10dpo sounds a good time to test, I might crack and start testing at 10dpo too :D
> 
> mommyB ~ Hello! :wave: Welcome! I'll add you to our little list :D Good luck! :dust:
> 
> CoralInGold ~ OPK's are pretty simple to use, depending on which one you use. If you use IC strips it is a case of the test line HAS TO BE as dark OR darker than the control line, in order to count as a positive. If you use digital obviously read the instructions but a solid smiling face for CB means you're ovulating. I suggest temping too because it can pin point ovulation too.
> 
> CaribbeanBaby ~ I'm jealous. 6dpo I can only dream of right now. I know what you mean, everythings a symptom when you want it to be :lol:
> Good luck for testing, keep us informed and share photos :D
> 
> bundle4me ~ I must admit for about 4-5 days after ovulation I am always letting stink bombs off :oops:
> 
> Baby.Love12 ~ It's supposed to yes. Just like it's only supposed to give you four high fertility days... At any positive reading you could ovulate 24-36 hours after, so it could be the day 1/2 after. If temping you'll see a temperature spike so you'd be aware of when you ovulated. You could always use IC to back up the digitals as not to waste the sticks.
> 
> MJsBabyShaw ~ Not everyone gets an implantation dip. Testing at 13dpo seems reliable for results. How long is your LP? Did you know that FRER are on a buy one get one free offer in Boots pharmacy? If you only test with those perhaps its worthwhile stocking up, at least if you'll be on progesterone for a while. Good luck.
> 
> emma4g63 ~ Sore nipples and boobs can be a sign either way, leading up to or after ovulation! I've noticed mine for both, before they're like sensitive and after they're more sore!
> 
> AugustBride6 ~ That's good to hear! Fingers crossed for you both!
> 
> Mrs. and Mrs. ~ I'll change the date for you. Congrats on the positive OPK. :D
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, well. CD15 and it's my FIFTH day of a 'high' fertility status. OPK is negative. Temperature went up a little. What's going on with my cycle? Last cycle I had + OPK's on CD14 and I ovulated on CD15. This cycle I am beginning to think my left ovary is broken. :cry:
> I don't even know whether to continue testing with my digital sticks or not, I seem to be wasting them every day for a high reading. I just want a solid smiley. I am so worried. :cry:


im rubbish at all this charting etc.. but didnt want to rnr...
hang in there you may just be having a off cycle...you may ovulate alot later so keep testing just incase..
i used the smileys with my first DD and i usually have 35-37 days cycles and ovulate around 18-20 - the cycle i got pregnant i was testing from CD13 and got my smiley cd 15 and would never of thought if wasnt testing..
sometimes our bodies do weird things... 
solid smiley pixie dust for you:dust:


----------



## Miss406

Thank you! I just feel so deflated! I had creamy CM yesterday, will check later on because we BD last night and don't want to confuse EWCM for his army :spermy: x


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Thank you! I just feel so deflated! I had creamy CM yesterday, will check later on because we BD last night and don't want to confuse EWCM for his army :spermy: x

let us know your results.. im waiting for the post man to bring mine!! eek!! 

weird thing.. I just checked my fertility App on my phone a it reckons based on my old cycles before my last pregnany and based on my last AF being classed as the day i had d and c I should ovulate between yesterday and thrusday this week.. 
maybe my cycles have set back quickly i dont know but heres hoping

COME ON POST MAN WHERE ARE YOU!!1


----------



## Miss406

Those parcels should have a huge sticker on 'DELIVER FIRST, THERE'S A WOMAN IN NEED TO PEE ON THIS' lol! 
Let us know your results too - I'm keeping everything (except my legs) crossed for you xx


----------



## bundle4me

How dark is your digi opk miss406?


----------



## emma4g63

LOL made me giggle Miss406 just what i needed will update later ladies
keep postive all!!


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> How dark is your digi opk miss406?

Very light - doesn't seem to be changing at all.... I've added todays OPK and digital stick! 



emma4g63 said:


> LOL made me giggle Miss406 just what i needed will update later ladies
> keep postive all!!

Hope that post man comes soon, when he comes go out and give him what for? I've been waiting all morning to pi$$ on these, wish you'd get your a$$ in gear :D Then he'll know for next time :D :haha:
 



Attached Files:







cd15.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 6









cd15dopk.jpg
File size: 12.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emma4g63

HAHA!! 

can see what your saying they are light... whats your cycle length? and what CD are you on now miss - just keep testing maybe be a late on


----------



## bundle4me

Bottom digi looks darker than the top definitely


----------



## CoralInGold

So I've just pee'd on my first OPK! I'm CD12, this is negative isn't it?


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> So I've just pee'd on my first OPK! I'm CD12, this is negative isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 823549

yep it is.. whats your cycle length??


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> HAHA!!
> 
> can see what your saying they are light... whats your cycle length? and what CD are you on now miss - just keep testing maybe be a late on

Thanks hun - very light. Usually ovulate TODAY, CD15! Doesn't look like it'll happen!



bundle4me said:


> Bottom digi looks darker than the top definitely

Do you think so? I'll try another OPK at 2pm! Thank you!



CoralInGold said:


> So I've just pee'd on my first OPK! I'm CD12, this is negative isn't it?
> 
> View attachment 823549

Definitely negative hun. Needs to be as dark OR darker than the test line, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CoralInGold

Thanks ladies. 

My cycles vary between 28-32


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> Thanks ladies.
> 
> My cycles vary between 28-32

keep testing hun... keep us posted..

im hoping to pee on a stick sometime today!!!!


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> CoralInGold said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> My cycles vary between 28-32
> 
> keep testing hun... keep us posted..
> 
> im hoping to pee on a stick sometime today!!!!Click to expand...

You pee on a stick - we all pee on a stick! :lol:
I tell you what, I won't use another OPK until you do Emma, okay? So please - keep us informed :D lol


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoralInGold said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> My cycles vary between 28-32
> 
> keep testing hun... keep us posted..
> 
> im hoping to pee on a stick sometime today!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You pee on a stick - we all pee on a stick! :lol:
> I tell you what, I won't use another OPK until you do Emma, okay? So please - keep us informed :D lolClick to expand...

iv read optimul time is 2pm for OPK so holding it in.. i have the bladder the size of a pea lol so this isnt easy!!
im gunna freak at this post man!!!
be was early every day last week!!!!


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoralInGold said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> My cycles vary between 28-32
> 
> keep testing hun... keep us posted..
> 
> im hoping to pee on a stick sometime today!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> You pee on a stick - we all pee on a stick! :lol:
> I tell you what, I won't use another OPK until you do Emma, okay? So please - keep us informed :D lolClick to expand...
> 
> iv read optimul time is 2pm for OPK so holding it in.. i have the bladder the size of a pea lol so this isnt easy!!
> im gunna freak at this post man!!!
> be was early every day last week!!!!Click to expand...

That's just sods law! I have to dash out in a bit... I want to hear you've peed on a stick by the time I get back :haha: I might have to go wee wee before I go out, don't want any little accidents :lol: :oops:


----------



## Embo78

can I join please. Testing 1st December :)


----------



## emma4g63

That's just sods law! I have to dash out in a bit... I want to hear you've peed on a stick by the time I get back :haha: I might have to go wee wee before I go out, don't want any little accidents :lol: :oops:[/QUOTE]

lol !!! i have to go out at 11.30 too..prob wont be back until 1 ish!!
will update with a pee stick i ope lol
:thumbup:


----------



## CoralInGold

Welcome embo :wave:


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 ~ Hello! :wave: welcome along! How many DPO will you be on the 1st? We've a lot of testers testing on the 1st! Good luck! :dust: 

Emma4g63 ~ I hope so! :D Fingers crossed. I've got to change the baby and then I am good to go! :D


----------



## bundle4me

Soooo girls, 3dpo gassy :blush:
4dpo lots of cm


----------



## emma4g63

Embo78 said:


> can I join please. Testing 1st December :)

welcome embo!! your not long off testing now!!


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for the welcome :) I'll be 10 dpo on the 1st but I'm notoriously bad for testing early. Like ridiculously early (cough ahem 4 dpo!!!) :haha: I'm hoping this time round I'll be able to hold out til at least 10dpo though :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Soooo girls, 3dpo gassy :blush:
> 4dpo lots of cm

sounds promising bundle....:thumbup:


----------



## bundle4me

Hoping so, trying not to symptom spot but may as well keep a log incase I do get my bfp


----------



## emma4g63

peed on my OPK finally!! 

negative.. there is a slight second faint line.. thats it!!!

here it is
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141125_113657_zpseconqpq8.jpg


https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141125_113512_zpsyakjlm4l.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141125_113350_zpsjkiaycso.jpg


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me ~ Awww... exciting :D

Embo78 ~ You're welcome! :D 4dpo ( :oops: been there with ya Gal!) Have you tested at all this cycle? Fingers crossed, not long now - wait it out girl... Maybe we should do another photo competition to take our mind off dpo, hpt's and ovulating?! 


emma4g63 ~ Finally! I'm back so I can POAS too! :D Yippee! Yours is negative and I no doubt suspect mine will be too. How many sticks do you have to use? :haha:


----------



## Miss406

Emma4g63 ~ Are you using 'promantis' ovulation sticks? Looks familiar to the ones I had and were RUBBISH!


----------



## Embo78

Lol! No I haven't tested or been tempted so far!! What's a photo competition? I'm intrigued!


----------



## Miss406

Well, the last one was we all had to take a photo of some cute booties, the post with the most ''thanks'' wins! With the photos thanks means LIKE aka a vote! I believe bundle4me won the last one...
What topic shall we go for next?


----------



## Miss406

My ovulation stick hasn't got any darker from this mornings. I feel I am out :cry:
 



Attached Files:







cd151.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Embo78

:rofl: I had to read that twice!! I thought you'd written cute boobies!!!!


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 said:


> :rofl: I had to read that twice!! I thought you'd written cute boobies!!!!

:haha: Oh my goodness - Imagine that! :shock: :lol:

As the newest member here and also in her two week wait, I vote you pick the next topic for our photo competition... will you take part to stem the POAS addiction? :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> My ovulation stick hasn't got any darker from this mornings. I feel I am out :cry:

maybe try this evening miss.
yeah there promatis or something..awww are they crap???
got 49 left!!!

which ones are the green you are using???

im going to test again later and see what it brings


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> My ovulation stick hasn't got any darker from this mornings. I feel I am out :cry:
> 
> maybe try this evening miss.
> yeah there promatis or something..awww are they crap???
> got 49 left!!!
> 
> which ones are the green you are using???
> 
> im going to test again later and see what it bringsClick to expand...

Yeah :( I found they had barely any dye in! :oops:
I use one step, they are fairly thick and very reliable!
Although my last batch I've had 3 without ANY dye in but the seller has sent me 10 more to compensate me! 
Definitely test again see what happens but I found the one step much better :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







10816073_609673382494423_1099363475_n.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> My ovulation stick hasn't got any darker from this mornings. I feel I am out :cry:
> 
> maybe try this evening miss.
> yeah there promatis or something..awww are they crap???
> got 49 left!!!
> 
> which ones are the green you are using???
> 
> im going to test again later and see what it bringsClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah :( I found they had barely any dye in! :oops:
> I use one step, they are fairly thick and very reliable!
> Although my last batch I've had 3 without ANY dye in but the seller has sent me 10 more to compensate me!
> Definitely test again see what happens but I found the one step much better :hugs:Click to expand...


awwww crap i waited ages for those!!! 
ill look for one step now


----------



## Embo78

I know!! I thought... What kind of thread have I got myself into :haha:

Ok, I think we should do favourite black and white photo. Here's mine. It's the sand ceremony we did on our wedding day :) :) :)
 



Attached Files:







phone pics 1595.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Bottom digi looks darker than the top definitely

I think you're right, now they're both dry I think todays is a tad darker... Maybe I am going to ovulate a day later this cycle? 

Emma4g63 ~ Sorry hun :cry: They'll do the job don't get me wrong but with my tests there was barely any dye in so it was unclear results if that makes sense?
 



Attached Files:







10818578_609674882494273_675882193_n.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 said:


> I know!! I thought... What kind of thread have I got myself into :haha:
> 
> Ok, I think we should do favourite black and white photo. Here's mine. It's the sand ceremony we did on our wedding day :) :) :)

What's a sand ceremony? Lovely photo, you both look awesome! I can't wait to get married next year :) :wedding:


----------



## Miss406

*Here's my entry for our Black and white photo competition:
*
This photo was taken last August. I found this on my facebook :lol: 
Without going into too much detail but the car pictured here is a Peugeot 406. I purchased this car to flee my marriage and escape domestic abuse. My user name is Miss because she helped me become a Miss again and 406 because I feel I owe my life to this car. Stupid I know, but I feel if I had stayed much longer my life would have been in danger. I didn't even know I was in a ''highly abusive relationship'' until a good friend of mine made me call Womens Aid UK. When the caller told me I felt like a fool, why didn't I see this coming?

I had this car nearly 3 years, purchased 6th December 2011, Fled for our safety 1st March 2012 and unfortunately sold the car only 10 days ago. I was a bit of a mess when it came to selling her, I had a panic attack and many many tears were shed. Possibly stupid over something like a 'lump of metal' but my cars are my life. Her name was Miss Pug, we did road shows together, races, I even fixed her up. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







66188_548152958646466_291515417319934157_n.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Baby.Love12

Wow miss great story and great picture. Glad you were able to escape and you are alright. I had a bad first marriage as well.


----------



## Miss406

These are not in competition let's be clear, Just wanted to show you more of Miss Pug :oops:

Picture 1: A race in Gloucestershire, UK. With 136 horses under her bonnet she flew around the track. First time I'd ever raced in front of an audience before. This was the best day of our live. She was on show and then raced. I only mildly modified her, only cosmetically so performance wise, she is as she left the factory. 

Picture 2: She had to leave the house for 2 nights for work that I couldn't manage (lower suspension ball joint, needed to take the whole suspension arm off to access and replace it). The boys were over the moon when she returned home. 

Picture 3: On the drive, whilst I was replacing the ABS (anti lock breaking system) speed sensor. That was a nasty job to do, I rounded off the ABS sensor retaining bolt. 

Picture 4: Doing the starter motor. Notice the hair band over the throttle intake housing? Us women have tools to our advantage.

Picture 5: On a local beach last year. I thought that Ellie Goulding song covered the words nicely...

I'm well aware you're all think I am mad now :haha: 
I am always being called out to fix peoples cars and when I have a busy weekend I can not always do kids, cars and forums :lol:
Hope you don't mind me posting these photos :D
 



Attached Files:







1098358_370132336448530_1355423724_n.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5









10171139_501390989989330_8143454578442001944_n.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 4









529211_323033461158418_2515256_n.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5









545937_393179994143764_2132812843_n.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 4









10153188_480794882048941_213133728_n.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 said:


> Wow miss great story and great picture. Glad you were able to escape and you are alright. I had a bad first marriage as well.

Thank you! I left that marriage swearing to myself I'd never marry ever again - and here I am! :lol:
I'm sorry your first marriage was bad too, looking back I was 17 when I met my ex husband who was then 39. I got pregnant 19, married whilst I was 19 and he was 41. I am now 29 and he's 51. My whole family refused to go to the wedding because of the 22 year age gap. :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 that just made me well up, I too got out of a domestic abuse relationship last year, your story there got to my heart. Bless you. 
On the up side of life lol, your digi looks like mine the day you said it will be tomorrow and you were right


----------



## bundle4me

Ps happy to hear it won cutest boobies :haha::haha:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Miss406 that just made me well up, I too got out of a domestic abuse relationship last year, your story there got to my heart. Bless you.
> On the up side of life lol, your digi looks like mine the day you said it will be tomorrow and you were right

Thank you! I was actually quite ill when I left him, I'm actually really proud of where I am today :)
I forgot I advised you on yours :lol: :oops: 
Problem is, I've had FIVE days of these now, getting a bit sick and tired of seeing it! I just want a solid smiley.... :lol:

On a more serious note, the ovaries take it in turns to ovulate, the last cycle I had from my left I did NOT ovulate. My AF was 17 days late because I didn't ovulate. That's the cycle I had my betas done. Strangely, if I don't ovulate now - it's a sign some things going a miss with my left ovary... :shock:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Ps happy to hear it won cutest boobies :haha::haha:

Get posting your Black and White photo Miss!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Miss - thanks for the tip about the sale on FRERs, but unfortunately we don't have Boots in the US! I wish we did because I would stock up! I don't know how many cycles I will try with progesterone. I kind of want to stop trying in a few months. I don't like obsessing every month and then being disappointed. Maybe relaxing is the key??? I don't know! Sorry about your OPKs...that happened to me this cycle...I usually O on CD15 but this month I didn't until CD19. I think I have a lazy ovary as well because every couple cycles I'll have an extra long one when generally they are 27-29 days long.


----------



## Embo78

Embo78 said:


> I know!! I thought... What kind of thread have I got myself into :haha:
> 
> Ok, I think we should do favourite black and white photo. Here's mine. It's the sand ceremony we did on our wedding day :) :) :)

My older children aren't biologically my DH's and we really wanted to do something to celebrate the blending of our family so each one of us poured sand into a vase to signify the blending of our family. It was a lovely special moment. We had a good giggle too!

I love the story behind your black and white hun. Well done on removing yourself from an abusive situation. You're a brave lady that's for sure :hug:


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

All - I'm 5DPO here...no symptoms, not even sore boobies! I'm on progesterone this month for the very first time and I thought I would have sore boobs from it, but I don't feel any different. Last cycle I was not on progesterone and I had very sore boobs from 4DPO until I got AF.


----------



## Leann83

Just bought my HPTs today :happydance::happydance:Still embarrassed buying them in the pharmacy even though I'm 28 years of age :haha: now that I have them I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until Monday for testing :dohh:


----------



## Miss406

MJsBabyShaw ~ You're welcome, what a bummer they don't have any shops out your way. I know what you mean, I think if it doesn't happen this cycle I am going to quit with everything, temping, OPK's, everything. It's so disheartening and disapointing. Funny you mention that because I swear I have something wrong with my left ovary, The last cycle I didn't ovulate at all from this ovary - AF was 17 days late! Will keep testing, probably have to stock up on sticks for next cycle! :shock:
Perhaps every cycle is different? Keep an eye out for sore boobs though, did you ovulate later than you usually do whilst on progesterone? 

Embo78 ~ Oh my goodness - I hope you don't mind but I might have to steal this idea! My ex husband fathered 5 of my children, and a silly immature man fathered #6, now my Fiancé has taken on all 6 children as if they were his own - I'd love to do something similar!

Thank you :hugs: It was an aweful situation to be in but I've survived, we all have and that's the main thing. I live in the UK and did something called 'The Freedom Program' It's aimed at anyone who is in (or just come out of) an abusive relationship. I learned that in the United Kingdom we have over 1,000 pet rescue centres, only 200 refuges for women and only 3 for MEN. This disgusts me because although I am an animal lover, where are the shelters for abused people?


----------



## Miss406

Leann83 said:


> Just bought my HPTs today :happydance::happydance:Still embarrassed buying them in the pharmacy even though I'm 28 years of age :haha: now that I have them I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until Monday for testing :dohh:

Woo hoo! Which ones did you buy? Is AF due Monday? Any symptoms yet? Oh - so many questions! :haha:
Must admit I'm 29 and still get embarassed. Just keep thinking of the cashier talking to herself 'Oh, wonder if she's knocked up then?' :haha:
Take part in our photo competition and blast the POAS addiction out of the pee pot :haha:


----------



## Embo78

You should absolutely steal it Miss. It sounds like the perfect thing for your family too. I'll root out the passage our wedding co-ordinator read out as we poured if you like :thumbup:


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 said:


> You should absolutely steal it Miss. It sounds like the perfect thing for your family too. I'll root out the passage our wedding co-ordinator read out as we poured if you like :thumbup:

That would be awesome thank you! 
Do you have that jar framed and put somewhere special, on show? Such an awesome idea! Was it coloured sand or just ordinary sand? I'm totally stealing it, would love the children to pick their favourite colour, then dye their little sand box with that colour of theirs, then join the sand into the jar to make a pretty rainbow shape :) :haha: Am I getting too ahead of myself here? :lol:


----------



## Embo78

We have it on our dresser in the living room pride of place. We all had a colour each to pour in :thumbup: We each poured about half in and then we all poured the rest in at the same time. Got some beautiful photos too. I'll have a look for you when I get home from work. :)
Our sand didn't quite fill the container so we brought some sand back from our honeymoon (we took the kids with us!!) and topped it up with that :)


----------



## bundle4me

OK not my personal pic as my phone is new but love this
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-11-25-15-20-13.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> OK not my personal pic as my phone is new but love this

Come on Missy, that's cheating :haha: Can you not get your phone to edit in black and white? :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

Favorite B&W photo featuring DH and our oldest
 



Attached Files:







bw.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Miss406

AugustBride6 said:


> Favorite B&W photo featuring DH and our oldest

Just seen you're also CD15! Looks like you had a positive OPK yesterday though! Congrats with that! :D Lovely photo! :dust:


----------



## Miss406

My FF is confusing :oops:
 



Attached Files:







chart.JPG
File size: 76.2 KB
Views: 3









ff.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bundle4me

OK ok haha here is dd at 9months
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141125_160211.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Miss406

Awwwwwww! Much better! Give you a vote for that :haha:


----------



## AugustBride6

Miss406 said:


> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> Favorite B&W photo featuring DH and our oldest
> 
> Just seen you're also CD15! Looks like you had a positive OPK yesterday though! Congrats with that! :D Lovely photo! :dust:Click to expand...

Yay! We are cycle buddies!!!:happydance:


----------



## Leann83

Miss406 said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> Just bought my HPTs today :happydance::happydance:Still embarrassed buying them in the pharmacy even though I'm 28 years of age :haha: now that I have them I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until Monday for testing :dohh:
> 
> Woo hoo! Which ones did you buy? Is AF due Monday? Any symptoms yet? Oh - so many questions! :haha:
> Must admit I'm 29 and still get embarassed. Just keep thinking of the cashier talking to herself 'Oh, wonder if she's knocked up then?' :haha:
> Take part in our photo competition and blast the POAS addiction out of the pee pot :haha:Click to expand...

I got the First Response Early Result ones:thumbup: only possible symptom is being really really tired! Convinced if this is not my month then I must be coming down with something! I've had 28 day cycles since coming off BCP in May but last month was 32 days for some reason so that's thrown me off now for this month. Currently on CD26.

Ooh I love the pics so far, gorgeous! I don't have many in the phone so this is one from our wedding day... It's pretty corny :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Miss406

Another invalid test.
These one steps are okay, but I seem to have a dodgy batch at present. :evil:
 



Attached Files:







10822688_609770179151410_1676649968_n.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Miss406

Leann83 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> Just bought my HPTs today :happydance::happydance:Still embarrassed buying them in the pharmacy even though I'm 28 years of age :haha: now that I have them I don't know if I'll be able to hold out until Monday for testing :dohh:
> 
> Woo hoo! Which ones did you buy? Is AF due Monday? Any symptoms yet? Oh - so many questions! :haha:
> Must admit I'm 29 and still get embarassed. Just keep thinking of the cashier talking to herself 'Oh, wonder if she's knocked up then?' :haha:
> Take part in our photo competition and blast the POAS addiction out of the pee pot :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I got the First Response Early Result ones:thumbup: only possible symptom is being really really tired! Convinced if this is not my month then I must be coming down with something! I've had 28 day cycles since coming off BCP in May but last month was 32 days for some reason so that's thrown me off now for this month. Currently on CD26.
> 
> Ooh I love the pics so far, gorgeous! I don't have many in the phone so this is one from our wedding day... It's pretty corny :haha:Click to expand...

Beautiful Piccy! Worth a vote! :hugs:
Gawd, I can't wait to get married. 

Does anyone know if ovulation is linked with anxiety attacks about the unknown? I had a really bad night last night! :shock:


----------



## CoralInGold

Miss406 - sorry to hear what you went through, I'm so glad you're in a happier place now :hugs:

Embo - That is a lovely idea! My daughter, Brooke is from a previous relationship, this will be my OH's first baby. 

For the ladies that think they may have a problem ovary. I recently had a pelvic examination which is an external ultrasound & an internal. They found my left ovary was enlarged & has borderline PCOS, but the right one is normal. I basically have a poorly ovary, & I know when I'm ovulating (or if I'm ovulating at all) from the left as I have quite a painful cycle. If you sense something is wrong then definitely push for a PE.


----------



## Miss406

Thanks! Here's how that test dried........... :shock:
 



Attached Files:







10814190_609787159149712_485048389_n.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## CoralInGold

This is my favourite black & white photo, my little lovely on her way to school


----------



## AugustBride6

Miss...something isn't right with those tests. What Brand are they? I would be contacting the supplier.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi All!!

Sorry I missed the booties competition. I thought it was such a good idea! For some reason, the new posts on this thread weren't showing up for me:( Anyways, AF finally arrived and I'm on CD3, waiting to start 100mg of clomid tonight! Yay!! I've attached a picture of my mister and I when we took a trip to china. It's my favourite picture ever and we have it framed in our living room. It was an amazing trip!!

Can't wait to see more black and white photos.
 



Attached Files:







CHINA.jpg
File size: 49.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Leann83

Sweetpea that pic is fab!! Like something out of a magazine


----------



## CoralInGold

That photo is lovely sweetpea!


----------



## emma4g63

well girls did another OPK at 6ish and was negative again !!

will keep trying though 
think i may have missed it... had boobs not sore anymore and was yesterday


heres my piccie 

my little madison.. her nan took the picture just on her phone while she was looking after her.. cheered me up while i was at work

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/DANIELBANNISTER/IMG-20140910-WA0006_zpsmnkevlcc.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/DANIELBANNISTER/IMG-20140910-WA0005_zpsdi2nykl4.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/DANIELBANNISTER/IMG-20140910-WA0004_zpsmk1ds6mv.jpg


----------



## bundle4me

Cute Emma!
Is anyone else 4dpo? When are you testing?


----------



## Embo78

Bundle I'm 4 dpo :thumbup: I'm testing at 10 dpo (1st December)

Are you having any symptoms? My boobs are KILLING me and I've been having weird achy feelings in my lower tummy.


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Cute Emma!
> Is anyone else 4dpo? When are you testing?



no idea what DPO i am due to my d and c nearly 3 weeks ago

going of sore boobies and possible ovualion pain and headache yesterday i think i may of ovulated sunday/ monday
so im saying im 2 DPPO- past possilbe oculation lol!
testing on the 9th
when are you bundle??


----------



## bundle4me

Testing the 4th if I can hold out :-/ 
Been a little gassy and fair bit of cm, boobs feel normal and no cramps yet x


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Testing the 4th if I can hold out :-/
> Been a little gassy and fair bit of cm, boobs feel normal and no cramps yet x

Bit early for the cramps off how i have felt... maybe in next couple days if you feel cramping def be implantation!!
ooo the 4th isnt long away 8 more days
on countdown


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Testing the 4th if I can hold out :-/
> Been a little gassy and fair bit of cm, boobs feel normal and no cramps yet x
> 
> Bit early for the cramps off how i have felt... maybe in next couple days if you feel cramping def be implantation!!
> ooo the 4th isnt long away 8 more days
> on countdownClick to expand...

So anxious about testing!! It's only our second cycle but my baby i lost was due end of December so it would make that day so much easier if I'm pregnant again


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Testing the 4th if I can hold out :-/
> Been a little gassy and fair bit of cm, boobs feel normal and no cramps yet x
> 
> Bit early for the cramps off how i have felt... maybe in next couple days if you feel cramping def be implantation!!
> ooo the 4th isnt long away 8 more days
> on countdownClick to expand...
> 
> So anxious about testing!! It's only our second cycle but my baby i lost was due end of December so it would make that day so much easier if I'm pregnant againClick to expand...

awww hun i know :hugs:
i know how you feel... really hoping for you to get pregnant and cheer you up ready for xmas 
theres nothing worse than a loss.. my baby was due May and already dreading that time... as the date sticks in your head :cry:
Good luck and hoping for some cramps from you soon! LOL


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Testing the 4th if I can hold out :-/
> Been a little gassy and fair bit of cm, boobs feel normal and no cramps yet x
> 
> Bit early for the cramps off how i have felt... maybe in next couple days if you feel cramping def be implantation!!
> ooo the 4th isnt long away 8 more days
> on countdownClick to expand...
> 
> So anxious about testing!! It's only our second cycle but my baby i lost was due end of December so it would make that day so much easier if I'm pregnant againClick to expand...
> 
> awww hun i know :hugs:
> i know how you feel... really hoping for you to get pregnant and cheer you up ready for xmas
> theres nothing worse than a loss.. my baby was due May and already dreading that time... as the date sticks in your head :cry:
> Good luck and hoping for some cramps from you soon! LOLClick to expand...

Thank you. So sorry for your loss also :hugs:
Fingers crossed it's our lucky month


----------



## emma4g63

Here's my opk from today ll

1 at 12pm ish
And one at 6pm

6pm is a lot darker than the 12 does this mean anything ?


https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141125_215321_zpsjgga2kxj.jpg


6pm one

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141125_205810_zpsquze6hua.jpg


----------



## bundle4me

I'd say gearing up to o if it's darker, hopefully lots of progress tomorrow


----------



## emma4g63

Would it do this if I had already ovulated ?? Blimey these things are confusing


----------



## bundle4me

What cd are you? I would of said no it will go lighter if you've already ovulated but check tomorrow see if it's darker still or lighter


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> What cd are you? I would of said no it will go lighter if you've already ovulated but check tomorrow see if it's darker still or lighter



My d and c was 20 days tommorow so counting me as CD 19
May not have ovulated just been guessing off symptoms because of MC I really have no idea :cry:

Going to be aged month ad no idea when AF due or when or of ovulation has occurred !!

Me thinking lots of testing


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> What cd are you? I would of said no it will go lighter if you've already ovulated but check tomorrow see if it's darker still or lighter
> 
> 
> 
> My d and c was 20 days tommorow so counting me as CD 19
> May not have ovulated just been guessing off symptoms because of MC I really have no idea :cry:
> 
> Going to be aged month ad no idea when AF due or when or of ovulation has occurred !!
> 
> Me thinking lots of testingClick to expand...


My cycles were always 28 days and after m/c were 33,31,29. Don't no wen I ovulated tho cos I didn't test.
Keep testing it's bound to happen soon. Fx


----------



## gits87

hey ladies how is everyone doing. I haven't been on in a while... Getting ready for ovulation this weekend. I have plans on keeping my self extremely busy this TWW. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Baby.Love12

I would say I am between 2-3 dpo today. Nips are sore as usual and have had some mild cramping today. Nothing exciting or out of the ordinary. I am testing as soon as my cheapies come in the mail around the 4th of december. Getting impatient. Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## karenh

Miss 406 cd 15 here as well and all negative opks. All super light. Maybe we will both ovulate soon. Here is to hoping we aren't out.


----------



## bundle4me

Morning all, 5dpo today eek this tww is going quicker than the last. 
How are you all, any opk improvements?


----------



## emma4g63

morning bundle.. do you feel any diff this morning?
Not taken my OPK yet.. ill hold in my SMU and pee on it about 11 ish
hoping for a dark line~


----------



## emma4g63

gits87 said:


> hey ladies how is everyone doing. I haven't been on in a while... Getting ready for ovulation this weekend. I have plans on keeping my self extremely busy this TWW. How is everyone else doing?

hi there gits86...
im too hoping this TWW goes fast and either we get our BFPS OR AF turns up on time!!! for me i have no idea when that is!!
..
roll on ovulation


----------



## bundle4me

Hi Emma, well I'm peeing alot but not sure if it's just me. Can't wait to see a nice dark opk off you and Miss406 today :)


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Hi Emma, well I'm peeing alot but not sure if it's just me. Can't wait to see a nice dark opk off you and Miss406 today :)

oooo peeing alot is def a good sympton !! I was terrible with my last early on......
I know hoping me and miss406 both get darks OPKS.. 
:happydance:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Hi Emma, well I'm peeing alot but not sure if it's just me. Can't wait to see a nice dark opk off you and Miss406 today :)

Hello Ladies!! I'm just posting this quickly because I am excited. Will catch up on your posts when I've posted this update!


This morning I saw a SOLID smiley. I now have my PEAK! :shock: :happydance:
We BD last night too, nearly didn't as we were both shattered but we did! :D
Did an OPK with the SAME sample and it's negative, in fact it's not changed too much (if at all) since yesterdays! 

My temperature has stayed the same and I see the similarity in my last cycle, but on 1-2dpo it stayed the same last time.

I've got pictures of my sticks! :happydance:

Question now is, now I have my peak - do I test tomorrow :rofl:


Picture 1: Todays PEAK
Picture 2: Top 2 CD14 and CD15 with CD16 (todays peak) at the bottom
Picture 3: My calender (have you seen so many high fertility days?)
Picture 4: Last cycle - notice the flat line after ovulation?
Picture 5: This cycle. Notice that flat line is earlier?
 



Attached Files:







cd16.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 5









cd16d.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 5









cd14a.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 4









cd16b.jpg
File size: 63.8 KB
Views: 2









cd16c.jpg
File size: 53.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emma, well I'm peeing alot but not sure if it's just me. Can't wait to see a nice dark opk off you and Miss406 today :)
> 
> Hello Ladies!! I'm just posting this quickly because I am excited. Will catch up on your posts when I've posted this update!
> 
> 
> This morning I saw a SOLID smiley. I now have my PEAK! :shock: :happydance:
> We BD last night too, nearly didn't as we were both shattered but we did! :D
> Did an OPK with the SAME sample and it's negative, in fact it's not changed too much (if at all) since yesterdays!
> 
> My temperature has stayed the same and I see the similarity in my last cycle, but on 1-2dpo it stayed the same last time.
> 
> I've got pictures of my sticks! :happydance:
> 
> Question now is, now I have my peak - do I test tomorrow :rofl:
> 
> 
> Picture 1: Todays PEAK
> Picture 2: Top 2 CD14 and CD15 with CD16 (todays peak) at the bottom
> Picture 3: My calender (have you seen so many high fertility days?)
> Picture 4: Last cycle - notice the flat line after ovulation?
> Picture 5: This cycle. Notice that flat line is earlier?Click to expand...


whoop MISS CONGRATS on the smiley!! what are the piccies of next to the smiley?

id test tommorow but im addict!!

:dohh:


----------



## Miss406

*AugustBride6* ~ I know what you mean, this batch seems to be a bad batch - of ALL the test I've bought off them I remain a satisfied customer, until now. But they have sent me 10 replacement sticks as compensation so I'm okay with that. 

*SweetPea3200* ~ Hello! Did you accidentally unsubscribe? I've done that before now and wondered why I hadn't got any notifications :rofl: Good luck with the clomid! Hope it works out for you! :hugs: That photo looks amazing by the way! I think you're our winner with those thanks!
*
emma4g63* ~ Your OPK definitely seems to be getting darker. I think personally, you have NOT missed ovulation, I think you're working your way towards it. Personally, I'd test at least twice again today. Did you BD last night?
Your photos are so cute, she's got lovely hair!

*Embo78* ~ Testing with IC or FRER? I can't wait for you to test - I'm so excited for all our testers. :D Boobs and achey pains are a good thing... FX! :D

*bundle4me* ~ Yes - hold out! Still PLENTY of time for symptoms Miss! :D

*gits87* ~ Hello! Welcome back, we've missed you! Glad to hear you're going to keep yourself busy, best way to be! You're welcome to stay here and participate in our photo sharing ideas :D Good luck this weekend. :spermy: :dust:

*Baby.Love12* ~ Can't wait for you to start testing either, Fingers crossed we've all been successful this month in our Journeys. :dust:

*karenh* ~ Thank you! We're cycle buddies too. :hugs: Keep testing, these OPK's are not as sensitive as one would like to think! Good luck! :dust:


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> whoop MISS CONGRATS on the smiley!! what are the piccies of next to the smiley?
> 
> id test tommorow but im addict!!
> 
> :dohh:

Hiya, added this little index to the original post :rofl:

Picture 1: Todays PEAK
Picture 2: Top 2 CD14 and CD15 with CD16 (todays peak) at the bottom
Picture 3: My calender (have you seen so many high fertility days?)
Picture 4: Last cycle - notice the flat line after ovulation?
Picture 5: This cycle. Notice that flat line is earlier?

I want to test tomorrow then that leaves me with 11 test sticks for the next cycle :lol: Yes - sounds like a plan, after all these are supposed to give TWO peaks! I have to check that's right surely :lol:


----------



## ellahopesky

8 dpo and tested... bfn! No surprise I know but please let it just be too early and me being a poas addict! Lol hope you're all well ladies xx


----------



## bundle4me

Woo congratulations on the solid smiley  I don't trust the cheapies I like my digi opk.
Get dtd woooo


----------



## bundle4me

Def too early ella, that's why I'm holding out for 13dpo so its yes or no rather than bfn but could stillness bfp. Fx for you


----------



## Miss406

ellahopesky said:


> 8 dpo and tested... bfn! No surprise I know but please let it just be too early and me being a poas addict! Lol hope you're all well ladies xx

Definitely, way too early still sweetie! Try and hold off tomorrow and try again at 10dpo! :dust:



bundle4me said:


> Woo congratulations on the solid smiley  I don't trust the cheapies I like my digi opk.
> Get dtd woooo

Nope, I can't believe how sensitive these digital OPK's are :shock:
I can only presume later today the IC OPK's will turn positive.


----------



## emma4g63

ahh just saw your index oops!!!

I need the clearblues ..ill buy them friday on pay day!!

as your cheapie miss isnt a postive but your smiley is.. so proves there rubbish!!

heres mine from just now and 1st on left is just now..2nd was 6pm last night and 3rd yesterday morning..
todays it very light!!1

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141126_104024_zpsvzbyrtb7.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141126_104046_zpscbgw5vsw.jpg

p.s MISS406 Yeah we DTD last night.. have doen 5 nights in a row now .. OH is in dream land HAHA!!!

thanks she has curly hair!!! hard to manage lol


----------



## Miss406

Wow yes, did you use fmu?


----------



## Miss406

Don't need to tell me about curly hair lol. 
Here's my Valentines day twins! Look at those curls lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## emma4g63

used SMU.. whats going on?? 
ill test again at tea time.. as it seemed pretty dark last night!!

awww gorgeous pic!! 

here madison this morning... 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141120_143343_zpsvvkqzkhj.jpg


----------



## Miss406

Such a cheeky smile! Bless her! 
Yep test again later and fingers crossed.... X


----------



## emma4g63

bring on 5pm!!! lol
are you testing again today MISS??


----------



## Miss406

Just tested again. See what difference 4 hours makes? I think that's now positive.
 



Attached Files:







cd16f.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Just tested again. See what difference 4 hours makes? I think that's now positive.

OMG amazing miss!! thanks for posting that...
might try a cheeky one 3pm!! lol
haha
gutted im back at work next week no more stalking bnb and peeing on sticks all day!! :haha:

def a postive though congrats!!!!


----------



## Miss406

Weird thing is, considering it's supposedly the left ovary at work this cycle, I am having mild cramps on my right side. Hmmm, so is tomorrow 1dpo I wonder?


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Just tested again. See what difference 4 hours makes? I think that's now positive.
> 
> OMG amazing miss!! thanks for posting that...
> might try a cheeky one 3pm!! lol
> haha
> gutted im back at work next week no more stalking bnb and peeing on sticks all day!! :haha:
> 
> def a postive though congrats!!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Emma! :hugs: Here's hoping your 3pm is darker too, though if you've got 50 tests do one now! You've seen what difference a few hours can make :D :lol:
Work, sigh! Here's hoping you'll be soon enough on maternity leave :D


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Weird thing is, considering it's supposedly the left ovary at work this cycle, I am having mild cramps on my right side. Hmmm, so is tomorrow 1dpo I wonder?

strange maybe your body is being clever and realised your left isnt workig correctly and did right again!!
yep your 1dpo tommorow and officialy in the TWW!!
cant wait for testing time what date are you testing from?
are you B'D tonight??


----------



## Miss406

......... and dried. Definitely :bfp:

I've just read the instructions on my digital OPK. Apparently now I have that peak it will be displayed for 48 hours (so if I wanted to test tomorrow, basically I can't lol) AND only 22% of women have high status for 5 or more days... Guess I am in that 22% then. Trust me! :lol:
 



Attached Files:







cd16dried.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Weird thing is, considering it's supposedly the left ovary at work this cycle, I am having mild cramps on my right side. Hmmm, so is tomorrow 1dpo I wonder?
> 
> strange maybe your body is being clever and realised your left isnt workig correctly and did right again!!
> yep your 1dpo tommorow and officialy in the TWW!!
> cant wait for testing time what date are you testing from?
> are you B'D tonight??Click to expand...

Hell yes! We did yesterday night and he knows I am going to jump on him as soon as he gets in tonight :lol:


----------



## emma4g63

just saw your testing countdown!! 12 days 
whoop!!
keep us updated on symptoms ..


----------



## Baby.Love12

Congrats on the positive opk miss! Exciting times. Afm: I am just starting to wake up and get ready for work so nothing new to report as of yet. Just waiting.


----------



## bundle4me

Great lines Miss406 tww here u come :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

Just realised my ticker says 5dpo but I got my smiley last Thursday so should I be 6dpo?


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> just saw your testing countdown!! 12 days
> whoop!!
> keep us updated on symptoms ..

Thanks! I will do, any little symptom :lol:



Baby.Love12 said:


> Congrats on the positive opk miss! Exciting times. Afm: I am just starting to wake up and get ready for work so nothing new to report as of yet. Just waiting.

Thank you, I wasn't hopeful! I have LLOS (lazy left ovary syndrome) :lol:



bundle4me said:


> Great lines Miss406 tww here u come :happydance:

Yippee.. will try not to go mad this time! :lol:



bundle4me said:


> Just realised my ticker says 5dpo but I got my smiley last Thursday so should I be 6dpo?

Absolutely, you're 6dpo, your ticker is WRONG :lol:


----------



## CoralInGold

Miss, your twins are goooorgeous! Congrats on the positive OPK!

CD13 today & my OPK is still negative but slightly darker than yesterday, I'm having sharp pains in my left ovary (my poorly one) & lots of lots of EWCM. I think I'm going to ovulate CD15.

I'm hoping I do ovulate anyway as suspecting I might not from the left.


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> just saw your testing countdown!! 12 days
> whoop!!
> keep us updated on symptoms ..
> 
> Thanks! I will do, any little symptom :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Baby.Love12 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the positive opk miss! Exciting times. Afm: I am just starting to wake up and get ready for work so nothing new to report as of yet. Just waiting.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I wasn't hopeful! I have LLOS (lazy left ovary syndrome) :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Great lines Miss406 tww here u come :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yippee.. will try not to go mad this time! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Just realised my ticker says 5dpo but I got my smiley last Thursday so should I be 6dpo?Click to expand...
> 
> Absolutely, you're 6dpo, your ticker is WRONG :lol:Click to expand...

Eeek hoping for some cramps today then!!!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I have a questions for those who ovulate late... 

If you ovulate in the third week of your cycle and you conceive ... would you consider yourself two weeks pregnant? Even though it's three weeks since your cycle started ?


----------



## Miss406

Mrs. and Mrs. said:


> I have a questions for those who ovulate late...
> 
> If you ovulate in the third week of your cycle and you conceive ... would you consider yourself two weeks pregnant? Even though it's three weeks since your cycle started ?

It doesn't really matter when you ovulate and when you implant, ALL pregnancies are dated back to the first day of your LMP :D


----------



## Miss406

CoralInGold said:


> Miss, your twins are goooorgeous! Congrats on the positive OPK!
> 
> CD13 today & my OPK is still negative but slightly darker than yesterday, I'm having sharp pains in my left ovary (my poorly one) & lots of lots of EWCM. I think I'm going to ovulate CD15.
> 
> I'm hoping I do ovulate anyway as suspecting I might not from the left.

Thank you! That pregnancy was tough! Fingers crossed you ovulate too. I'm weirdly suspecting that my left ovary will not be working this cycle, having dull cramps in my right side again! Obviously time will tell, that egg is coming out now so who knows! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Miss406

I think for todays picture sharing we should all share a photo of ourselves with our OH's. Get to know each other more? What do you think? Perhaps fill in a short copy and paste form?


----------



## bundle4me

Changed ticker, 
ohh ovulating is so exciting haha.
What you girls planning on doing in the tww to keep up busy


----------



## Miss406

Okay, I'll start this. 


Copy and paste this:


Name: 
Age: 
Partners name: 
Partners age: 
How long have you been TTC: 
Which country do you live in?
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl?
How many children do you have currently?
Your favourite colour:

No competitions any more, I think we'll just share photos, we all seem to have such brilliant photos it's hard picking winners - we're all winners, we're ALL getting those :bfp: this month!


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Changed ticker,
> ohh ovulating is so exciting haha.
> What you girls planning on doing in the tww to keep up busy

I plan to keep updating this thread on a daily game / photo sharing thingy... :)
Oh it is definitely exciting, hoping we all have :bfp: this month!


----------



## Miss406

Name: Sonia
Age: 29
Partners name: Jonathan 
Partners age: 28
How long have you been TTC: Technically 4 months now, though Cycle 1 & 2 we wasn't really trying. 
Which country do you live in? United Kingdom
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? Another boy would be fab - but as long as the baby is healthy :)
How many children do you have currently? 6! 3 boys and 3 girls :D
Your favourite colour: BLUE!

Here we are :)
 



Attached Files:







meandjon.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Baby.Love12

Name: Megan

Age: 28, will be 29 in December

Partners name: Daniel

Partners age: 25

How long have you been TTC: 19 months

Which country do you live in? US 

Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? Boy!

How many children do you have currently? 2

Your favourite colour: purple

***my favorite picture is the one in my avatar.


----------



## Miss406

What a beautiful name Megan! My DD1 is Meghan :) Lovely photo too! It feels like we're getting to know each other a bit better now - what do you think?


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Name: Hannah
Age: 22
Partners name: A (keeps a secret online persona :winkwink:)
Partners age: 24
How long have you been TTC: We've been in the process since July..this is our first month actually trying.
Which country do you live in?: USA
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl?: Girl! But of course will be happy either way.
How many children do you have currently?: 0
Your favourite colour: Burnt Orange


Side note... I think I'm one day post ovulation... but my temperature didn't spike today. We'll see tomorrow.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Miss406 said:


> What a beautiful name Megan! My DD1 is Meghan :) Lovely photo too! It feels like we're getting to know each other a bit better now - what do you think?

Thank you! Nice to meet you (virtually) Sonia! Yes seems that way. Great idea.


----------



## Miss406

Mrs. and Mrs. ~ Do you have your chart there? Would love to see it. Hoping you get a spike tomorrow :)

Baby.Love12 ~ Every single day we'll have to keep ourselves entertained other than POAS too early :lol: 

On that note, FF has decided this cycle will be a 28 day one (last one was 12 day LP and 26 days long in total!) 
Wonder why it's said that, perhaps because I ovulated a day later?


----------



## emma4g63

i like todays game Sonia... interesting 

Name: Emma
Age: 25
Partners name: Dan
Partners age: 30
How long have you been TTC: Since september- got BFP first month- loss in november at 12 weeks :cry: so first month again
Which country do you live in?: Uk
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl?: boy- as we ave one girl
How many children do you have currently?: 1- aged 2
Your favourite colour: Teal at the minute! it changes

No pics of just me and Oh on here.. me OH and madison here in september on our holiday- dan never has is eyes open on piccies!! lol

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/DSC_0213_zps9f38a6fc.jpg


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> i like todays game Sonia... interesting
> 
> Name: Emma
> Age: 25
> Partners name: Dan
> Partners age: 30
> How long have you been TTC: Since september- got BFP first month- loss in november at 12 weeks :cry: so first month again
> Which country do you live in?: Uk
> Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl?: boy- as we ave one girl
> How many children do you have currently?: 1- aged 2
> Your favourite colour: Teal at the minute! it changes
> 
> No pics of just me and Oh on here.. me OH and madison here in september on our holiday- dan never has is eyes open on piccies!! lol

Thank you, thought it would be a great way to get to know each other!
What a lovely photograph! Has Madison hit the ''terrible twos'' yet? :hugs:
Sorry to hear about your loss, I've had 6 early miscarriages myself. :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> i like todays game Sonia... interesting
> 
> Name: Emma
> Age: 25
> Partners name: Dan
> Partners age: 30
> How long have you been TTC: Since september- got BFP first month- loss in november at 12 weeks :cry: so first month again
> Which country do you live in?: Uk
> Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl?: boy- as we ave one girl
> How many children do you have currently?: 1- aged 2
> Your favourite colour: Teal at the minute! it changes
> 
> No pics of just me and Oh on here.. me OH and madison here in september on our holiday- dan never has is eyes open on piccies!! lol
> 
> Thank you, thought it would be a great way to get to know each other!
> What a lovely photograph! Has Madison hit the ''terrible twos'' yet? :hugs:
> Sorry to hear about your loss, I've had 6 early miscarriages myself. :hugs:Click to expand...


Cant believe you have 6!! 
what ages are they?? as your only young youself!! wowee
how many do you want??
yeah def terrible twos lol she will be 3 in march !!! she told me to shut the laptop and get off it so she can watch youtube a minute ago :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

so here my mid day one.. newest from left to rigth..
1.30pm..10.30 today..same really cant see much of a line slightly darken than this morning 

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141126_135022_zps86njr1hc.jpg

although on pic you cant see much at all 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141126_134850_zpskswyuybw.jpg


----------



## wantingagirl

Name: Shona
Age: 33
Partners name: Will
Partners age: 35
How long have you been TTC: second cycle
Which country do you live in? Scotland
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? Boy
How many children do you have currently? 4
Your favourite colour: purple

No competitions any more, I think we'll just share photos, we all seem to have such brilliant photos it's hard picking winners - we're all winners, we're ALL getting those this month!

My all time fave pic!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leann83

Ooh this is a great idea :thumbup:

Name: Yvonne
Age: 28
Partners name: Patrick
Partners age: 31
How long have you been TTC: 1st month
Which country do you live in? Ireland
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? Obviously is be happy with a healthy baby whether it be a boy or girl... Buuut a girl would be nice as we have a boy and my parents have 7 grandsons and no granddaughters. This may well be the last grandchild so it would be nice!
How many children do you have currently? 1 3yo boy
Your favourite colour: no particular colour!


----------



## karenh

Opk negative again, but so close! DH was to tired to bed last night. I told him we had to as soon as I got home today.


----------



## wantingagirl

I have had 9 days of highs on my monitor so far first time using it. Temps defo confirmed ovulation and so did opk so 6dpo. I had ic's left over from last month I'm defo a poas'er but trying to not succumb I have frers on the way in the post purposely won't arrive til at least sat or mon. 

Next Month I don't know whether to stock up, use ic's or wait til af??? I also have 4 pregnancy tests that you slot into the monitor. 

This game is so much fun!!!

Also I have a triphasic chart so far but had that in August too! :wacko:


----------



## Miss406

Emma4g63 ~ Aww, bossy children, love it! Eldest is 10 on the 29th of this month, 8 year old boy, 6 year old girl (my heart baby), twins are 4 and Baby T is 5 months now! 
Still not progressing are they that well? What CD are you on now?

wantingagirl ~ Hello Shona! Lovely photo! Can't wait for my wedding next year, I am so excited! 
Wow, 9 days of high! I thought my 5 was frustrating enough! 
That's a good idea, not ordering them too early into the cycle. Personally I'd stock up for next cycle when AF (or rather IF) she comes, but I POAS when I feel like it :oops:
Fingers crossed that triphasic chart is good news on it's way :)

Leann83 ~ Well I never saw that coming, I'd have guessed your RL name was Leanne :lol:
Aww, fingers crossed for a little girl for you!

Karenh ~ :( If it's close then it isn't far off! Get BD as soon as he comes home. I am :D



I've tested again :oops: Darker than earlier... I'll be off line most of tonight, going back home and otherwise engaged! ;) :spermy:
 



Attached Files:







cd16g.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Emma4g63 ~ Aww, bossy children, love it! Eldest is 10 on the 29th of this month, 8 year old boy, 6 year old girl (my heart baby), twins are 4 and Baby T is 5 months now!
> Still not progressing are they that well? What CD are you on now?
> 
> 
> I've tested again :oops: Darker than earlier... I'll be off line most of tonight, going back home and otherwise engaged! ;) :spermy:

on cycle day 21 today!! feeling a little crampy tho :cry:
and a bit moody to be honest!!

awww im holding my pee until 5pm and will see what that brings..

yours look fab today!! espec since this am!!

have a fun night!


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Emma4g63 ~ Aww, bossy children, love it! Eldest is 10 on the 29th of this month, 8 year old boy, 6 year old girl (my heart baby), twins are 4 and Baby T is 5 months now!
> Still not progressing are they that well? What CD are you on now?
> 
> 
> I've tested again :oops: Darker than earlier... I'll be off line most of tonight, going back home and otherwise engaged! ;) :spermy:
> 
> on cycle day 21 today!! feeling a little crampy tho :cry:
> and a bit moody to be honest!!
> 
> awww im holding my pee until 5pm and will see what that brings..
> 
> yours look fab today!! espec since this am!!
> 
> have a fun night!Click to expand...

Maybe it's coming, or maybe AF is on her way? Fingers crossed you'll ovulate soon and we can be cycle buddies :D
Not looking forward to going home to be honest, it'll be stone cold. Baby T has his last lot of baby immunisations tomorrow, plus hopefully - the boiler will be repaired. The plumber is usually quite useless though, so won't be holding my breath! 
Either way I'll be coming back to my Fiancés mums tomorrow evening.


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Emma4g63 ~ Aww, bossy children, love it! Eldest is 10 on the 29th of this month, 8 year old boy, 6 year old girl (my heart baby), twins are 4 and Baby T is 5 months now!
> Still not progressing are they that well? What CD are you on now?
> 
> 
> I've tested again :oops: Darker than earlier... I'll be off line most of tonight, going back home and otherwise engaged! ;) :spermy:
> 
> on cycle day 21 today!! feeling a little crampy tho :cry:
> and a bit moody to be honest!!
> 
> awww im holding my pee until 5pm and will see what that brings..
> 
> yours look fab today!! espec since this am!!
> 
> have a fun night!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's coming, or maybe AF is on her way? Fingers crossed you'll ovulate soon and we can be cycle buddies :D
> Not looking forward to going home to be honest, it'll be stone cold. Baby T has his last lot of baby immunisations tomorrow, plus hopefully - the boiler will be repaired. The plumber is usually quite useless though, so won't be holding my breath!
> Either way I'll be coming back to my Fiancés mums tomorrow evening.Click to expand...

Yeah hope so ..would love to be cycle buddies!! 
awww poor baby t on his immunisations there never nice!!
aww blimey it will be cold.. sure you find ways to warm up :blush:
will update later with my final pee stick of the day!!!
glad i have seen your positives though - now i know what im looking for


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Emma4g63 ~ Aww, bossy children, love it! Eldest is 10 on the 29th of this month, 8 year old boy, 6 year old girl (my heart baby), twins are 4 and Baby T is 5 months now!
> Still not progressing are they that well? What CD are you on now?
> 
> 
> I've tested again :oops: Darker than earlier... I'll be off line most of tonight, going back home and otherwise engaged! ;) :spermy:
> 
> on cycle day 21 today!! feeling a little crampy tho :cry:
> and a bit moody to be honest!!
> 
> awww im holding my pee until 5pm and will see what that brings..
> 
> yours look fab today!! espec since this am!!
> 
> have a fun night!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's coming, or maybe AF is on her way? Fingers crossed you'll ovulate soon and we can be cycle buddies :D
> Not looking forward to going home to be honest, it'll be stone cold. Baby T has his last lot of baby immunisations tomorrow, plus hopefully - the boiler will be repaired. The plumber is usually quite useless though, so won't be holding my breath!
> Either way I'll be coming back to my Fiancés mums tomorrow evening.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah hope so ..would love to be cycle buddies!!
> awww poor baby t on his immunisations there never nice!!
> aww blimey it will be cold.. sure you find ways to warm up :blush:
> will update later with my final pee stick of the day!!!
> glad i have seen your positives though - now i know what im looking forClick to expand...

Absolutely. Just keep thinking to yourself, Looking at my pictures, from morning sample to only 4 hours later it turned positive! Also remember the test line must to be as dark OR darker than the control line for it to be classed as a positive! You'll get there, fingers crossed! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Embo78

Name: Emily
Age: 36
Partners name: Gavin 
Partners age: 42
How long have you been TTC: this is our 11th cycle. Caught first cycle (January) but that was an early loss :cry: 
Which country do you live in? United Kingdom
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? I'd love a little girl but a boy would be fab too :) 
How many children do you have currently? 4. Two girls and two boys (18,17,13 and 2!)
Your favourite colour: purple. 

Hey Shona. :wave: would be so good if we got to be bump buds again like with Olivia and Max :) :)


----------



## emma4g63

Embo78 said:


> Name: Emily
> Age: 36
> Partners name: Gavin
> Partners age: 42
> How long have you been TTC: this is our 11th cycle. Caught first cycle (January) but that was an early loss :cry:
> Which country do you live in? United Kingdom
> Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? I'd love a little girl but a boy would be fab too :)
> How many children do you have currently? 4. Two girls and two boys (18,17,13 and 2!)
> Your favourite colour: purple.
> 
> Hey Shona. :wave: would be so good if we got to be bump buds again like with Olivia and Max :) :)


Hi emily...

sorry about your loss... lots of luck for a xmas BFP!!!! 
loving to learn more about you ladies 
:hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

Your twins are goooorgeous Miss! & congrats on the positive OPK.

CD13 today & still a negative OPK but slightly darker. I have lots & lots of EWCM & sharp pains in my left ovary (my poorly one), I'm thinking ill probably ovulate CD15 as my body feels like its gearing up, I just hope I do as it's got me wondering whether my poorly ovary even ovulates.


----------



## Embo78

emma4g63 said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> Name: Emily
> Age: 36
> Partners name: Gavin
> Partners age: 42
> How long have you been TTC: this is our 11th cycle. Caught first cycle (January) but that was an early loss :cry:
> Which country do you live in? United Kingdom
> Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? I'd love a little girl but a boy would be fab too :)
> How many children do you have currently? 4. Two girls and two boys (18,17,13 and 2!)
> Your favourite colour: purple.
> 
> Hey Shona. :wave: would be so good if we got to be bump buds again like with Olivia and Max :) :)
> 
> 
> Hi emily...
> 
> sorry about your loss... lots of luck for a xmas BFP!!!!
> loving to learn more about you ladies
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Emma. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss too :hugs: My first missed miscarriage I was 11+ weeks (baby died much earlier) I then had two more mmc's that were horrendous too :( Then max came along and healed our hearts :)

We would all be having the best Christmas presents if we get December bfp's :) :) :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Embo78 said:


> Name: Emily
> Age: 36
> Partners name: Gavin
> Partners age: 42
> How long have you been TTC: this is our 11th cycle. Caught first cycle (January) but that was an early loss :cry:
> Which country do you live in? United Kingdom
> Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? I'd love a little girl but a boy would be fab too :)
> How many children do you have currently? 4. Two girls and two boys (18,17,13 and 2!)
> Your favourite colour: purple.
> 
> Hey Shona. :wave: would be so good if we got to be bump buds again like with Olivia and Max :) :)

Em's :kiss: would be so lush! Lovely our kids are close in age and that your two girls same difference in birthdays as my two girls :) would be the icing on the cake we both got to do this together again eps since my last and your last xx


----------



## wantingagirl

I have to say too that although I'm in second cycle I've not been taking anything for quite some time but due to erratic cycles and bled every day since Erin's birth until 8 weeks ago I'm not counting that. Was a horrific time was so ill with bleeding for 16 months every day practically all day and that's not an exaggeration


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks Emma. I'm so sorry to hear about your loss too :hugs: My first missed miscarriage I was 11+ weeks (baby died much earlier) I then had two more mmc's that were horrendous too :( Then max came along and healed our hearts :)

We would all be having the best Christmas presents if we get December bfp's :) :) :)[/QUOTE]

awww that must of been terrible.. one loss is bad enough .. heartbreaking but im glad you had max... :))) they really do make everything better

well took my 2nd OPK today and looks like the line is diasspering almost to nothing.. not sure why it looks so strong this time yesterday

LOOK 

TOP TO BOTTOM OLD TO NEW... 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141126_163659_zps1ujha1o3.jpg


----------



## wantingagirl

Miss406 said:


> Emma4g63 ~ Aww, bossy children, love it! Eldest is 10 on the 29th of this month, 8 year old boy, 6 year old girl (my heart baby), twins are 4 and Baby T is 5 months now!
> Still not progressing are they that well? What CD are you on now?
> 
> wantingagirl ~ Hello Shona! Lovely photo! Can't wait for my wedding next year, I am so excited!
> Wow, 9 days of high! I thought my 5 was frustrating enough!
> That's a good idea, not ordering them too early into the cycle. Personally I'd stock up for next cycle when AF (or rather IF) she comes, but I POAS when I feel like it :oops:
> Fingers crossed that triphasic chart is good news on it's way :)
> 
> Leann83 ~ Well I never saw that coming, I'd have guessed your RL name was Leanne :lol:
> Aww, fingers crossed for a little girl for you!
> 
> Karenh ~ :( If it's close then it isn't far off! Get BD as soon as he comes home. I am :D
> 
> 
> 
> I've tested again :oops: Darker than earlier... I'll be off line most of tonight, going back home and otherwise engaged! ;) :spermy:

I would do my wedding all over again in a second! 7 years just passed October. Together just under 9. 

We bed on practically all them too :haha:my hubby is a maniac 

I have been inclined to not stock up for that reason at all I have no logic of time :dohh::haha:


----------



## aw1990

Hi Everyone :) Im cd16 and 4dpo, so ill be testing from the 2nd dec at 10dpo 

Name: Aileen
Age: 24
Partners name: Chris
Partners age: 26
How long have you been TTC: this is our 1st cycle.
Which country do you live in? United Kingdom
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? I'd love a boy and oh would like a girl, either way we will be happy its healthy! :)
How many children do you have currently? I have 3 girls from a previous relationship 6,4 & 3, OH has 2 boys 8 & 3 this will be our first together 
Your favourite colour: pink!


----------



## Miss406

aw1990 said:


> Hi Everyone :) Im cd16 and 4dpo, so ill be testing from the 2nd dec at 10dpo
> 
> Name: Aileen
> Age: 24
> Partners name: Chris
> Partners age: 26
> How long have you been TTC: this is our 1st cycle.
> Which country do you live in? United Kingdom
> Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? I'd love a boy and oh would like a girl, either way we will be happy its healthy! :)
> How many children do you have currently? I have 3 girls from a previous relationship 6,4 & 3, OH has 2 boys 8 & 3 this will be our first together
> Your favourite colour: pink!

Welcome - :wave:
I've added you to our list of testers, good luck! :dust:


----------



## aw1990

thankyou :) looking forward to chatting with you all to keep me sane on the 2ww its killing me already, just poas at 4dpo! knowing full well it be neg still even if i was preg :dohh: x


----------



## emma4g63

aw1990 said:


> thankyou :) looking forward to chatting with you all to keep me sane on the 2ww its killing me already, just poas at 4dpo! knowing full well it be neg still even if i was preg :dohh: x


Yep we Def need keep each other sane !! Iv got ages until testing starts but the opks are keeping me going !! :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow I can't keep up with this thread, every time I check it, there's a million more posts!! Hope everything is going well for everyone. Glad to see some positive OPKs, lots of BDing around this thread right now! I'm only on CD4 and started clomid last night so looking forward to AF going away so we can get this party started! Anyone else still in their follicular phase and testing close to Christmas day?


----------



## aw1990

Aww would be lovely to test at Christmas :) In fact its lovely to test any time, i just love poas! lol Im sooo broody, my best friend is 21weeks pregnant and another close friend is also ttc, so its pretty much all we talk about atm, this is my first month trying too and i feel totally obsessed already! lol x


----------



## onetubeleft

Just checking in with you all. 4dpo and nothing to report. Going out my mind with waiting to test. May have to grab that glass of wine &#128584;&#128514;


----------



## Baby.Love12

You can have a glass of wine it shouldn't hurt a thing! I will be. So since we are symptom spotting today when I sneezed I had a horrible pain in my lower abdomen and hoo ha! Crazy feeling. Probably nothing just thought I would share. I am approximately 3-4 dpo. Internet cheapies should be here soon. I hope!


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> Just checking in with you all. 4dpo and nothing to report. Going out my mind with waiting to test. May have to grab that glass of wine &#128584;&#128514;

Omg I've had to have one to calm my nerves this evening it's been a crazy day, oh said u mite be pregnant but I said egg probably wouldn't of implanted yet lol. What day u testing again? My mind is a mess


----------



## bundle4me

When u testing baby love?


----------



## Baby.Love12

bundle4me said:


> When u testing baby love?

As soon as the cheapies come in the mail. Hopefully friday or monday.


----------



## aw1990

anyone else think they are imagining symptoms? my boobs are achy and ive had a headache for 2days, god i really hope this is it, otherwise im insane lol x


----------



## Baby.Love12

Lol I'm thinking the same thing


----------



## emma4g63

iv peed on a stick 4 times today!!! and nothing.. was expecting some kind of surge ...im telling myself iv missed it... lol so i can start thinking about testing!!


----------



## emma4g63

one thing i did notice early on today i was sat down on the couch and suddenly felt wet...thought o kno been crampy so thought was AF.. went to the loo and wiped and was just clear shiny CM!!

does this mean anything??


----------



## Baby.Love12

Is there a chance you have not o vulated yet? Sounds like fertile cm


----------



## emma4g63

Baby.Love12 said:


> Is there a chance you have not o vulated yet? Sounds like fertile cm

had ov pains monday and sore boobies..starting using my OPKS yesterday when they came CD20,.. and got one nearly postive 5pm yest.. 
done 4 today all blank nearly so looks like its gone...
do you think i ov yesterday and maybe before?? and iv missed surger hate the guessing game..


----------



## Sunny27

bundle4me said:


> Cute Emma!
> Is anyone else 4dpo? When are you testing?

I'm 5 dpiui/dpo today. I'll probably test on Dec 6. If I can hold out.


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Mind if I join? I'm currently 3 DPO and will be testing if no AF by 12/05.

Name: Jenni
Age: 37
Partners name: Preston
Partners age: 36
How long have you been TTC: 14 months
Which country do you live in? US
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? Boy!
How many children do you have currently? This would (will!) be our first
Your favourite colour: Green


----------



## bundle4me

Arrghh I want to wait till the 4th at 14dpo but so want to know earlier im very impatient


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Arrghh I want to wait till the 4th at 14dpo but so want to know earlier im very impatient

ahh you can start at 12 dpo bundle :winkwink:


----------



## emma4g63

Hopeful in OR said:


> Mind if I join? I'm currently 3 DPO and will be testing if no AF by 12/05.
> 
> Name: Jenni
> Age: 37
> Partners name: Preston
> Partners age: 36
> How long have you been TTC: 14 months
> Which country do you live in? US
> Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? Boy!
> How many children do you have currently? This would (will!) be our first
> Your favourite colour: Green

Hi jenni 

hopig for your BFP!!! looking forward for everyone to start testing me!!! eek :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

Hi Jenni baby dust.
Maybe I will debate it at 12 dpo ;-)


----------



## Sunny27

Name: Sunny
Age: 28
Partners name: Terrell
Partners age: 29
How long have you been TTC: 15 months
Which country do you live in? US
Are you secretly hoping for a boy or girl? Either 
How many children do you have currently? 1-10 year old girl
Your favourite colour: pink


----------



## Leann83

aw1990 said:


> anyone else think they are imagining symptoms? my boobs are achy and ive had a headache for 2days, god i really hope this is it, otherwise im insane lol x

Me!! Have sore boobs which I never get, not even around AF normally so if the :witch: arrives in the next few days I won't be best impressed with the cruel tricks my body's been playing! :nope:


----------



## bundle4me

Leann83 said:


> aw1990 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else think they are imagining symptoms? my boobs are achy and ive had a headache for 2days, god i really hope this is it, otherwise im insane lol x
> 
> Me!! Have sore boobs which I never get, not even around AF normally so if the :witch: arrives in the next few days I won't be best impressed with the cruel tricks my body's been playing! :nope:Click to expand...

Have u tested yet?


----------



## Leann83

Miss406 said:


> Leann83 ~ Well I never saw that coming, I'd have guessed your RL name was Leanne :lol:
> Aww, fingers crossed for a little girl for you!

Leann is my middle name :thumbup: I was a bit nervous people in real life would come across my posts when I was signing up :haha: I know it's a small world but maybe not that small!


----------



## Leann83

bundle4me said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw1990 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else think they are imagining symptoms? my boobs are achy and ive had a headache for 2days, god i really hope this is it, otherwise im insane lol x
> 
> Me!! Have sore boobs which I never get, not even around AF normally so if the :witch: arrives in the next few days I won't be best impressed with the cruel tricks my body's been playing! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Have u tested yet?Click to expand...

I'm trying to hold out until Sunday... Really trying! Haha


----------



## bundle4me

Leann83 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw1990 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else think they are imagining symptoms? my boobs are achy and ive had a headache for 2days, god i really hope this is it, otherwise im insane lol x
> 
> Me!! Have sore boobs which I never get, not even around AF normally so if the :witch: arrives in the next few days I won't be best impressed with the cruel tricks my body's been playing! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Have u tested yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to hold out until Sunday... Really trying! HahaClick to expand...

Haha I'm trying to hold out till next thrus but it's so hard


----------



## Baby.Love12

emma4g63 said:


> Baby.Love12 said:
> 
> 
> Is there a chance you have not o vulated yet? Sounds like fertile cm
> 
> had ov pains monday and sore boobies..starting using my OPKS yesterday when they came CD20,.. and got one nearly postive 5pm yest..
> done 4 today all blank nearly so looks like its gone...
> do you think i ov yesterday and maybe before?? and iv missed surger hate the guessing game..Click to expand...

I would say yesterday maybe.....


----------



## Leann83

bundle4me said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aw1990 said:
> 
> 
> anyone else think they are imagining symptoms? my boobs are achy and ive had a headache for 2days, god i really hope this is it, otherwise im insane lol x
> 
> Me!! Have sore boobs which I never get, not even around AF normally so if the :witch: arrives in the next few days I won't be best impressed with the cruel tricks my body's been playing! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Have u tested yet?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm trying to hold out until Sunday... Really trying! HahaClick to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm trying to hold out till next thrus but it's so hardClick to expand...

I know, isn't it! Paid 16 (about $19 I think!) for the first response tests the other day, so expensive. Would feel like I'm peeing on money if I use them too early :haha: if it's a BFN this month I'm gonna stock up on Internet cheapies so I can POAS to my hearts content without costing a fortune next month :thumbup:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Haha... I just bought 33 Internet cheapies for $34! 25 of the plain simple cheap 85 cent ones (brand name is BFP which amused me) and then 8 midstream ones. I can be a POAS machine!


----------



## Leann83

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Haha... I just bought 33 Internet cheapies for $34! 25 of the plain simple cheap 85 cent ones (brand name is BFP which amused me) and then 8 midstream ones. I can be a POAS machine!

The difference in price is crazy! The ones I'll be getting for next month (if this isn't our month!) are 14.95 for a pack of 20 so that's the way i'll be going! Ooh I've just realised that if this isn't a lucky cycle for me I can still stay in this thread for next cycle... Would be testing again end of Dec!


----------



## bundle4me

Ohh I hate the two lines dreams then waking and realising


----------



## karenh

So I am out. Like I said earlier DH was too tired to bed last night. This morning I told him we need to as soon as I get home from work. I got my positive opk at 230, 3 1/2 hours after getting off. I had to beg him to dtd and he couldn't finish. Now opk is negative again. No chance.


----------



## emma4g63

karenh said:


> So I am out. Like I said earlier DH was too tired to bed last night. This morning I told him we need to as soon as I get home from work. I got my positive opk at 230, 3 1/2 hours after getting off. I had to beg him to dtd and he couldn't finish. Now opk is negative again. No chance.

have you bed in the last 3 days though? could still be in with a chance!!

:thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Morning to all !!

how are we all feeling today??

we B'D again last night but i really wasnt in the mood i very nearly didnt!
was feeling moody etc.. not sure if AF is on her way or just ovulation hormones,,
im not sure!!
will keep doing my OPKS today and will see how i go.. if its still blank all day im guessing i have ovulated monday and now IN MY TWW!! i will be classing myself 3DPO!!


----------



## bundle4me

Good morning, ohh hopefully your in the tww emma :happydance:
Karenh if you dtd the days leading up to o there mite still be some :spermy::spermy: up there


----------



## emma4g63

sorry keep posting these guys ..
1st one from today is at the bottom day 3 of doing these...
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141127_101737_zpsp4p1ve2v.jpg


----------



## Leann83

karenh said:


> So I am out. Like I said earlier DH was too tired to bed last night. This morning I told him we need to as soon as I get home from work. I got my positive opk at 230, 3 1/2 hours after getting off. I had to beg him to dtd and he couldn't finish. Now opk is negative again. No chance.

You're not out until the :witch: shows! Fxd there were some swimmers waiting there if you BD the few days before :thumbup:

Happy thanksgiving to all the ladies across the pond! :flower:


----------



## ellahopesky

Tested again today with fmu and using a frer test. Another bfn. I'm 9dpo is this still too early? Feel so out this month :(


----------



## ellahopesky

Just to let everyone know btw, boots have their first response 2 pack tests on buy one get one free :)


----------



## wantingagirl

ellahopesky said:


> Just to let everyone know btw, boots have their first response 2 pack tests on buy one get one free :)

Oh oh wish you didn't tell me that! Lol. I've ordered 4 from amazon waiting for them to arrive hope they don't come until at least Saturday or I will use them! :haha:

9dpo defo still early x


----------



## wantingagirl

karenh said:


> So I am out. Like I said earlier DH was too tired to bed last night. This morning I told him we need to as soon as I get home from work. I got my positive opk at 230, 3 1/2 hours after getting off. I had to beg him to dtd and he couldn't finish. Now opk is negative again. No chance.

:( sorry Hun, is he in a stressful and tiring job.


----------



## wantingagirl

I got a weird dip on my temps today wish it would have just stayed high :wacko:


----------



## ellahopesky

wantingagirl said:


> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know btw, boots have their first response 2 pack tests on buy one get one free :)
> 
> Oh oh wish you didn't tell me that! Lol. I've ordered 4 from amazon waiting for them to arrive hope they don't come until at least Saturday or I will use them! :haha:
> 
> 9dpo defo still early xClick to expand...

Haha tell me about it, I've been testing like crazy with cheapies since 7dpo :dohh:

Fingers crossed!

Xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

ellahopesky said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> Just to let everyone know btw, boots have their first response 2 pack tests on buy one get one free :)
> 
> Oh oh wish you didn't tell me that! Lol. I've ordered 4 from amazon waiting for them to arrive hope they don't come until at least Saturday or I will use them! :haha:
> 
> 9dpo defo still early xClick to expand...
> 
> Haha tell me about it, I've been testing like crazy with cheapies since 7dpo :dohh:
> 
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> XxxClick to expand...

All reason of when implantation goes out of the window huh?! :dohh::haha:

You too Hun! 

Xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Ella another girl on her got bfn on frer at 11dpo then at 20dpo got bfp.

I've got a very sore nose and it's bled a little today. A sign maybe?


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Well... three days in a row my temps have been REALLY low.. lower than normal. 


SIGH.... I think I'm out this month.


----------



## bundle4me

Ohhhhh just had some sore cramps, hope it's implantation


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Ohhhhh just had some sore cramps, hope it's implantation

ooo cramps!!!!! perfect timing!!!
:happydance:
oooo i could be...after mt blank white test im saying im in TWW!! so im 3DPO.. 

testing from 12dpo ONWARDS......
9 days until testing whoop!!! 
so testing from the 6th maybe now?? ooooo
lol could be complete waste of time ..but ill keep doing my OPKs just incase


----------



## bundle4me

Yey emma woooo


----------



## emma4g63

im dying for someone to start testing!!! EEK!!!
tooo looonggg


----------



## Leann83

emma4g63 said:


> im dying for someone to start testing!!! EEK!!!
> tooo looonggg

I can't wait for Monday so start seeing everyone's results... Bring on the POAS party :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

Yay so exciting! I got cramps last night and this morning and got a temp dip this morning hopefully implantation. 

Are we just gonna keep this thread going but change the month and what about everyone they gets bfp? 

Will be interesting to see how many of us do 

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> Yay so exciting! I got cramps last night and this morning and got a temp dip this morning hopefully implantation.
> 
> Are we just gonna keep this thread going but change the month and what about everyone they gets bfp?
> 
> Will be interesting to see how many of us do
> 
> Xxx

Hope it's implantation for you! ! :))
Will be very interesting to see how many of us get bfp !!;
Hope we all do but if not we can keep the thread going change the month :))


----------



## bundle4me

Yep I agree, stick together till we all get our bfp's
Bring on poas week heehee


----------



## SweetPea3200

I also agree about sticking together! I'm so happy to hear about some of your symptoms:) Looks like it's gonna be an exciting week of POAS starting Monday. Woo Hoo! My POAS won't begin for quite a while but hopefully all of your BFPs will inspire me!


----------



## SweetPea3200

wantingagirl said:


> I got a weird dip on my temps today wish it would have just stayed high :wacko:

It looks like you're 7dpo right?? could be an implantation dip! I bet it will go back up tomorrow:)


----------



## SweetPea3200

karenh said:


> So I am out. Like I said earlier DH was too tired to bed last night. This morning I told him we need to as soon as I get home from work. I got my positive opk at 230, 3 1/2 hours after getting off. I had to beg him to dtd and he couldn't finish. Now opk is negative again. No chance.

I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles this month. We've definitely had a couple months where I felt like he was being unreasonably difficult. Turns out he just didn't want to be told when I was ovulating, he just likes it when I make it seem like I just truly want to have sex with him. Seems a little bit sneaky to me, but it works for us! Of course it could be something totally different that is affecting your man! Maybe you could try talking about it if you haven't already? Wishing you the best of luck in the months to come! Like the other girls said, could still be possible for this month!


----------



## CoralInGold

Another negative OPK today at CD14. I'm wondering whether I might be a late O'er. If I'm honest with you all I'm so anxious that I'm not actually ovulating, but I know that's extreme thinking. Hope I get a nice dark OPK soon. Must stay positive.

At this rate I may be testing a little later than the 6th! :coffee:


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> Another negative OPK today at CD14. I'm wondering whether I might be a late O'er. If I'm honest with you all I'm so anxious that I'm not actually ovulating, but I know that's extreme thinking. Hope I get a nice dark OPK soon. Must stay positive.
> 
> At this rate I may be testing a little later than the 6th! :coffee:


I'm a late ovulate too so hang in there !! :))


----------



## CoralInGold

When do you usually O Emma?


----------



## bundle4me

I never got my pos opk till cd15


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> When do you usually O Emma?

when we was trying with DD i was CD 18-20 .. but on conception month it was CD14 :wacko:
so goes to show can really differ 
my cycles are usually 35 days ish..can be 37 though!
how about you???


----------



## emma4g63

just realised it been quite on the boards but its thanksgiving today isnt it for all our friends over the pond!! 
happy thanksgiving all!!

crazy black friday tommorow- we have it in the uk now seems to be getting bigger each year


----------



## bebedreamr

We are trying to conceive for #2 as well! Second month of trying, and planning to test on December 6th if I can wait that long.

Hubby and I have a disagreement- he thinks I am pregnant already as we spent our honeymoon week trying, and I think it will take a while since my cycles have been irregular. :(
The two week wait is so difficult!


----------



## emma4g63

bebedreamr said:


> We are trying to conceive for #2 as well! Second month of trying, and planning to test on December 6th if I can wait that long.
> 
> Hubby and I have a disagreement- he thinks I am pregnant already as we spent our honeymoon week trying, and I think it will take a while since my cycles have been irregular. :(
> The two week wait is so difficult!

it is hard the TWW!! its killing me now.. really want to know either way if its goign to be AF or BFP!!!
how many DPO are you?? :thumbup:


----------



## bundle4me

Lol emma I'm the same if it's a no I think hurry up af and get it over with.
I'm debating testing earlier than Thurs I'm so impatient!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Lol emma I'm the same if it's a no I think hurry up af and get it over with.
> I'm debating testing earlier than Thurs I'm so impatient!!!!!!!!!

im debating too bundle!! iv got 9 cheapie and 4 FRER.. lol!!!
need to make then last
HAHA
Monday im back at work so will stop draggin i think!! lol prob take pee sticks with me!! haha


----------



## karenh

SweetPea3200 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So I am out. Like I said earlier DH was too tired to bed last night. This morning I told him we need to as soon as I get home from work. I got my positive opk at 230, 3 1/2 hours after getting off. I had to beg him to dtd and he couldn't finish. Now opk is negative again. No chance.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles this month. We've definitely had a couple months where I felt like he was being unreasonably difficult. Turns out he just didn't want to be told when I was ovulating, he just likes it when I make it seem like I just truly want to have sex with him. Seems a little bit sneaky to me, but it works for us! Of course it could be something totally different that is affecting your man! Maybe you could try talking about it if you haven't already? Wishing you the best of luck in the months to come! Like the other girls said, could still be possible for this month!Click to expand...

Thanks! DH wanted me to tell him when we needed to bed which makes it so impersonal to me. We had a long fight then talk last night. This morning was 100% better. Bed just because we wanted to and now I am having strong ovulation pains so maybe like you all said, just maybe we aren't out. If I got my positive opk yesterday but feel the ovulation today when is 1dpo?


----------



## bundle4me

I say maybe you are ovulating today then if your having pains Karenh, good luck get dtd!!!
I can't buy tests tommorow or the weekend cos I promised oh it would be Thurs but I'm tempted to buy some on Monday. Then may sneaky test Tues or try and be good and wait till Thursday. Ohhhhh decisions decisions heehee


----------



## karenh

Thanks. That is a hard decision. I have a hard time waiting to test.


----------



## SweetPea3200

karenh said:


> Thanks! DH wanted me to tell him when we needed to bed which makes it so impersonal to me. We had a long fight then talk last night. This morning was 100% better. Bed just because we wanted to and now I am having strong ovulation pains so maybe like you all said, just maybe we aren't out. If I got my positive opk yesterday but feel the ovulation today when is 1dpo?

Yay!! I'm so glad you are feeling better about it! I usually get my +OPK and O the next day so I would say today also. I guess you can O anytime between 12-48 hours after your first positive. I'm happy that you guys had a second chance to catch the egg this month!! Looking forward to seeing your testing results. I bet it's a :bfp: month for you!


----------



## SweetPea3200

CoralInGold said:


> Another negative OPK today at CD14. I'm wondering whether I might be a late O'er. If I'm honest with you all I'm so anxious that I'm not actually ovulating, but I know that's extreme thinking. Hope I get a nice dark OPK soon. Must stay positive.
> 
> At this rate I may be testing a little later than the 6th! :coffee:

I am totally a late Oer on my own, which I think was actually causing me problems. I wouldn't O until CD18 at the earliest! I don't think there's any science to back it up but some things I've read contemplate whether late O could result in a poor quality egg. Not sure though! Anyways please remember that stress can cause you to O even later! I know it's so ridiculously hard, but I would say try to relax, it will happen soon I bet!


----------



## onetubeleft

I'm gettin fed up with this wait did a test today 6dpo and nothing I know it's too early, we've done all we can. My husband is a little upset but I've explained Weve got over a week left until I'm due on x


----------



## Buffyx

6dpo is way too early! 

Even if you've done everything you can, there's still only a 25% chance of falling pregnant. 

Im 2dpo today. The two week wait comes around so fast, yet the actual two week wait is like watching grass grow!!


----------



## drjo718

So AF showed yesterday....officially joining December (assuming the clomid works).


----------



## Buffyx

drjo718 said:


> So AF showed yesterday....officially joining December (assuming the clomid works).

Sorry! :hugs: But welcome to December !


----------



## karenh

I really hope this is all our months! Baby dust to all!


----------



## Babylove100

drjo718 said:


> So AF showed yesterday....officially joining December (assuming the clomid works).

Ah sorry :hugs: fx you get a Dec bfp!!

AFM - this cycle is so boring, no temping, no opks, no symptom spotting, and 20 days until I will be testing! How on earth am I going to survive this cycle!! :wacko:


----------



## bundle4me

Morning all, hope your all well and everyone in us had a lovely thanksgiving.
No symptoms here really apart from slight cramp yesterday. Keep going from one day to another deciding on when to test


----------



## Leann83

Aaah so I caved and jumped out of the bed this morning and tested... Really wasn't going to but...

I'm actually shocked
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 27


----------



## bundle4me

Leann83 said:


> Aaah so I caved and jumped out of the bed this morning and tested... Really wasn't going to but...
> 
> I'm actually shocked

Ahhhhhhhh :happydance: congrats!!!!!! What dpo are you. Hope you've started the thread to lots of bfp's to come


----------



## Leann83

This is CD 29, I'm assuming 14/15 dpo? I was planning on using opks next month so I'd know for sure... Almost ordered them yesterday and all! I really hope it's a lucky month for everyone :dust:


----------



## bundle4me

Lovely start to December for you :)


----------



## Miss406

Hello everyone! Sorry I wasn't on yesterday! Hows everyone getting on?

Karenh ~ I wouldn't worry too much, pre-cum can still get you pregnant, my DD1 is proof of that.

Emma, Have your OPK's improved? Just going to play catch up now!


----------



## ellahopesky

Hope all you ladies are well.

In need of a it of an uplift today. Not feeling very well and tested this morning with fmu and an frer ... Bfn :( I'm 10dpo so feel like this is me out for defo now. X


----------



## ellahopesky

Congrats leann x


----------



## Miss406

aw0990 ~ Symptom spotting, hehe.. not me yet but I soon will, here's hoping the headache is something happening :)

Sunny27 ~ Good luck for testing, here's hoping it's positive for you! :D

Hopeful in OR ~ I don't think I've added you to the list yet, so I will do! 
Good luck!


Hopeful in OR said:


> Mind if I join? I'm currently 3 DPO and will be testing if no AF by 12/05.

Bundle4me ~ Definitely start testing a little earlier.. join us all lol, good luck

ellahopesky ~ Still way too early, try and wait until 11dpo if you can! Good luck! 

wantingagirl ~ Eek, know the feeling. Don't lose hope, charts to be honest mean nothing, even the weirdest of charts have ended in :bfp: You're not out until AF shows! Good luck!

Mrs. and Mrs. ~ Fingers crossed that's not a bad sign sweetie. Have your temps risen? Have they fallen below the cover line? Good luck!
You're not out until AF shows.

Emma4g63 ~ Me too - I wonder how many of the 1st December testers have crumbled yet and tested? 

CoralInGold ~ :( How are your OPK's today? I always think I won't ovulate then I do - don't lose hope! Try to stay positive hun! Good luck!

bebedreamr ~ Hello! Welcome, I'll add you to our list. Good luck with testing! 



bebedreamr said:


> We are trying to conceive for #2 as well! Second month of trying, and planning to test on December 6th if I can wait that long.

drjo718 ~ Sorry for AF showing up but here's hoping for a December BFP!

Leanne83 ~ CONGRATULATIONS!!! Our very first :bfp: I'll whack that BFP next to your name and wish you the very best of luck, and health for the next 9 months of your pregnancy, well done hun! Very nice to see!


----------



## emma4g63

Leann83 said:


> Aaah so I caved and jumped out of the bed this morning and tested... Really wasn't going to but...
> 
> I'm actually shocked

wow leanne83 congrats!!!!
omg so happy for you!!! BFP BFP BFP!!1

MERRY XMAS :xmas6:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> aw0990 ~ Symptom spotting, hehe.. not me yet but I soon will, here's hoping the headache is something happening :)
> 
> 
> 
> Emma4g63 ~ Me too - I wonder how many of the 1st December testers have crumbled yet and tested?
> 
> 
> hi sonia :thumbup:
> 
> my OPKS are completey blank now and no line since tuesday at 5pm!! still doing them today and had nothing this AM!! did 3 yes and 4 day before...
> thinking i may have Ov monday due to ov pain sore boobies and CM.. and then almomt postive on the line tuesday..
> put my self in TWW.. 4po today!!
> still carrying on OPK daily just incase...
> how are you??


----------



## Miss406

Hopeful in OR can you let me know the date you'll be testing so I can add you to the list?

bebedreamr I've added you to the list now.

Leann83, I've added you to the main page, go check it out! :D

AFM, well. I think I ovulated yesterday due to pains, however after a restless nights sleep (baby had his injections yesterday) my temperature dipped a little.


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> hi sonia :thumbup:
> 
> my OPKS are completey blank now and no line since tuesday at 5pm!! still doing them today and had nothing this AM!! did 3 yes and 4 day before...
> thinking i may have Ov monday due to ov pain sore boobies and CM.. and then almomt postive on the line tuesday..
> put my self in TWW.. 4po today!!
> still carrying on OPK daily just incase...
> how are you??

Hey Emma! :) OOOO exciting! Fingers crossed for you! I'm ok thank you! My IC OPK's were negative yesterday, however did my last CB digital PINK one and got a smiley face... we BD last night as well :) I'm officially 1dpo today... x


----------



## bundle4me

Lots of happiness this morning 
Ella a girl on here got bfn with frer at 11dpo but bfp a week later. 
Hoping lots more bfp's next week!!!

Afm iv had a skin break out today :-( no more cramps or other signs


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Lots of happiness this morning
> Ella a girl on here got bfn with frer at 11dpo but bfp a week later.
> Hoping lots more bfp's next week!!!
> 
> Afm iv had a skin break out today :-( no more cramps or other signs

I had a skin break out the other day, apparently (I don't know whether this is really fact or fiction BUT) if you're going to ovulate from your left you apparently get a spot over your left side of your face... I had one on my chin then one on my left cheek, and would you believe I was due to ovulate from the left and I did! :shock:

8dpo, you're so close to testing. :dust: Good luck!


----------



## Miss406

I've decided to NOT change my testing date. I was originally going to test at 12dpo. I ovulated 2 days later than usual, so I will continue to test - I'll be 10dpo.


----------



## Miss406

Here are my stash of HPT's :oops:
Missing from this are another 2 FRER which are still in the post. 
Both FR claim to be FRER, so why is the packaging different colour?

4 x CB + (blue dye)
3 x CB digital 
11 x FRER 
23 x IC 
2 x Midstream

I think that's this cycle covered! :oops: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







hpt.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6









hpt2.jpg
File size: 50.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## onetubeleft

So it's 7dpo ive been sicky and I've had a few pulling sensations behind the belle button. Really hoping this is it. Tried to test this morning. And it was a dudd, I wonder what it's a sign of? &#128555;&#128534;


----------



## Miss406

Aww onetubeleft :hugs: Fingers crossed for tomorrows FMU! All sounds very positive indeed, Just remember at only 8dpo (tomorrow) it's still very very early, so don't be put off IF you get a bfn! :dust:


----------



## Leann83

ellahopesky said:


> Hope all you ladies are well.
> 
> In need of a it of an uplift today. Not feeling very well and tested this morning with fmu and an frer ... Bfn :( I'm 10dpo so feel like this is me out for defo now. X

With our little boy I got BFN at CD25 with the FRER... BFP didn't show until CD32. Even with todays, the line is pretty light at CD29 :wacko: You're not out until AF shows, hopefully just not enough hcg to detect yet! FXd :flower: :dust:



Miss406 said:


> Leann83, I've added you to the main page, go check it out! :D

Thanks Miss :flower:


----------



## Miss406

Leann83, You're welcome. I was hoping some of you Dec 1st would have cracked and tested by now and I was right :haha: Fab news for you, I'm so excited! 

Come on then, anyone else tested? 

Todays distraction for 2ww'ers shall be another photo adding exercise. 

I'm thinking, we all have to photograph something but don't know what :oops: :shrug:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Leann83, You're welcome. I was hoping some of you Dec 1st would have cracked and tested by now and I was right :haha: Fab news for you, I'm so excited!
> 
> Come on then, anyone else tested?
> 
> Todays distraction for 2ww'ers shall be another photo adding exercise.
> 
> I'm thinking, we all have to photograph something but don't know what :oops: :shrug:


So glad were seeing bfps already !!
And glad ur testing same day - im testing next Thursday as it's my only day off -:if af doesn't come though as a til crampy n moody :(((


----------



## Miss406

I think I was already due to test at 10dpo... :oops: So re-changed my sticker.. :oops: I thought I was originally going to test at 12 dpo... I'm testing next Sunday, hopefully Monday though! 11dpo would be brilliant! :D


----------



## CoralInGold

emma4g63 said:


> CoralInGold said:
> 
> 
> When do you usually O Emma?
> 
> when we was trying with DD i was CD 18-20 .. but on conception month it was CD14 :wacko:
> so goes to show can really differ
> my cycles are usually 35 days ish..can be 37 though!
> how about you???Click to expand...

I don't actually know as this is my first month tracking since we started TTC.


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoralInGold said:
> 
> 
> When do you usually O Emma?
> 
> when we was trying with DD i was CD 18-20 .. but on conception month it was CD14 :wacko:
> so goes to show can really differ
> my cycles are usually 35 days ish..can be 37 though!
> how about you???Click to expand...
> 
> I don't actually know as this is my first month tracking since we started TTC.Click to expand...


Ahhh
Keep testing tho it can vary cycle to cycle though good luck


----------



## CoralInGold

Oooh! Our first BFP! Yay! Congrats Leann! :happydance:


----------



## CoralInGold

So today is CD15, I haven't tested yet as I'm not at home but as we speak I have some MEAN cramps going on! & on the school run this morning I had some quite painful sharp pains on my left side. 

Only the OPK will tell! Will let you all know if it's positive.


----------



## emma4g63

I'l -l test from Thurs day 4th
Dec - were s hou ld be 10 dpo Unless I get af!!


----------



## aw1990

ooh Congrats Leann, soo exciting! 

Ive cracked and am testing already with ic's 
5dpo - BFN
6dpo - BFN 
obviously! but at least i feel like im doing something in the meantime haha xx


----------



## emma4g63

aw1990 said:


> ooh Congrats Leann, soo exciting!
> 
> Ive cracked and am testing already with ic's
> 5dpo - BFN
> 6dpo - BFN
> obviously! but at least i feel like im doing something in the meantime haha xx


Don't blame you !! Keep us going :)) can be as early as 7 dpo !! O oooo


----------



## bundle4me

How are u girls? 
No symptoms here. Hope it's not a bad sign


----------



## Baby.Love12

Congrats Leanne on the very first bfp of the thread!!!!! 

Miss I dont think u have enough peep sticks lol. Hope everyone else is getting along well. 

Afm. Boobs are super sore in the mornings when I first wake up and while they stay like that most of the day it is more severe in the am. Nothing else really besides so cramps here and there. I am 5-6 dpo cant wait to test.


----------



## Embo78

Congrats on the bfp :) :)

I'm 7 dpo and I've had cramps all day long. Trying not to get excited but can't help wonder if it's implantation cramps :)


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 said:


> Congrats Leanne on the very first bfp of the thread!!!!!
> 
> Miss I dont think u have enough peep sticks lol. Hope everyone else is getting along well.
> 
> Afm. Boobs are super sore in the mornings when I first wake up and while they stay like that most of the day it is more severe in the am. Nothing else really besides so cramps here and there. I am 5-6 dpo cant wait to test.

I must admit I was thinking that. Took sheer courage to not pick any more up in lloyds pharmacy earlier :haha: 
Sore boobs is a good sign! 
Fingers crossed everyone. Can't wait to test!


----------



## emma4g63

Sore boobs and cramps are good signs @@ could Def be implantation !!
O oooo I'm counting the days down me lol !!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Leann83 said:


> Aaah so I caved and jumped out of the bed this morning and tested... Really wasn't going to but...
> 
> I'm actually shocked

YAY!! So excited for you:) Congrats!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Loving all the sore boobs and cramps in this thread. We'll be seeing more BFPs shortly!! Today I'm on CD6 and still taking clomid. Had a terrible sleep again so I wonder if it's effecting that. My sister had her baby early this morning which is awesome!! Can't wait to go see the little one:) :dust: to everyone who will be testing this weekend cuz they can't hold out until Dec!


----------



## bundle4me

Ohhhhh no symptoms here :( where's my sore boobies haha


----------



## CoralInGold

Yay!! My first positive OPK  when do I class myself as 1dpo?


----------



## bundle4me

Yey, I'd say tomorrow but fertility friend says the day after


----------



## Miss406

CoralInGold said:


> Yay!! My first positive OPK  when do I class myself as 1dpo?
> 
> View attachment 824613

If it's negative tomorrow I'd say 1dpo tomorrow. Are you temping? Because 3 sharp spikes will show ovulation has occured etc...


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> Yay!! My first positive OPK  when do I class myself as 1dpo?
> 
> View attachment 824613

id say tommorow!! congrats on offical OPK!!! :thumbup:
now onto BFP :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

so guys

done another OPK and blank white!! 
they have been like that since wednesday..
im thinking tuesday def got the surge.. i have some woman never get 100% pos results but still ov!!
i have ordered myself the clearblue fertilty monitor so should be here next week.. incase i dont get BFP this month!!
but it comes with preg tests too so whoop!!

heres my OPKS... OLD TO NEW TOP TO BOTTOM
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141128_173016_zpsuv1s7awl.jpg


----------



## bundle4me

Digi stuff is so much simpler emma I love mine


----------



## gits87

all this temping and charting makes me so confused i gave up before i even started lol :( 

I'm so glad that we had one BFP on this forum already for the month of december this is really exciting :) Today I am day 14 on my cycle and not a symptom is near. Who knows what will happen I should either have ovulated today or will ovulate tomorrow, depending on what my body usually tells me.

But these days i ususally think of the worst first :(


----------



## bundle4me

gits87 said:


> all this temping and charting makes me so confused i gave up before i even started lol :(
> 
> I'm so glad that we had one BFP on this forum already for the month of december this is really exciting :) Today I am day 14 on my cycle and not a symptom is near. Who knows what will happen I should either have ovulated today or will ovulate tomorrow, depending on what my body usually tells me.
> 
> But these days i ususally think of the worst first :(

I never feel ovulation, i thought I used to but now I use opk I realised I don't feel it. Got a bit of tummy ache not sure if its just me or its baby cramps. 
Ohhhhh roll on next week


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> gits87 said:
> 
> 
> all this temping and charting makes me so confused i gave up before i even started lol :(
> 
> I'm so glad that we had one BFP on this forum already for the month of december this is really exciting :) Today I am day 14 on my cycle and not a symptom is near. Who knows what will happen I should either have ovulated today or will ovulate tomorrow, depending on what my body usually tells me.
> 
> But these days i ususally think of the worst first :(
> 
> I never feel ovulation, i thought I used to but now I use opk I realised I don't feel it. Got a bit of tummy ache not sure if its just me or its baby cramps.
> Ohhhhh roll on next weekClick to expand...

i took sometimes dont feel OV..used to have the monitor and sold whne we had DD... wish id kept it :dohh:
back to digital next week!!1 hoping i dont really need it though 
oo could def be baby cramps!!!
i feel AF cramps.. im on CD 23 so not sure why as cycles are 35 days norm but after d&c doesnt mean anything :cry:


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gits87 said:
> 
> 
> all this temping and charting makes me so confused i gave up before i even started lol :(
> 
> I'm so glad that we had one BFP on this forum already for the month of december this is really exciting :) Today I am day 14 on my cycle and not a symptom is near. Who knows what will happen I should either have ovulated today or will ovulate tomorrow, depending on what my body usually tells me.
> 
> But these days i ususally think of the worst first :(
> 
> I never feel ovulation, i thought I used to but now I use opk I realised I don't feel it. Got a bit of tummy ache not sure if its just me or its baby cramps.
> Ohhhhh roll on next weekClick to expand...
> 
> i took sometimes dont feel OV..used to have the monitor and sold whne we had DD... wish id kept it :dohh:
> back to digital next week!!1 hoping i dont really need it though
> oo could def be baby cramps!!!
> i feel AF cramps.. im on CD 23 so not sure why as cycles are 35 days norm but after d&c doesnt mean anything :cry:Click to expand...

Yeah body is crazy after m/c. Hope u get bfp


----------



## ellahopesky

so I've been super nauseous all day today, with really bad backache and last few hours my belly has been cramping like crazy! Suddenly got an increase of creamy cm too this eve. Been shattered last couple days. Still testing bfn at 10dpo... hope this isn't af making an early appearance! :(


----------



## Leann83

ellahopesky said:


> so I've been super nauseous all day today, with really bad backache and last few hours my belly has been cramping like crazy! Suddenly got an increase of creamy cm too this eve. Been shattered last couple days. Still testing bfn at 10dpo... hope this isn't af making an early appearance! :(

Ooh Ella that sounds so promising! :thumbup: When are you testing next, will you be testing each day? :dust:


----------



## ellahopesky

Leann83 said:


> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> so I've been super nauseous all day today, with really bad backache and last few hours my belly has been cramping like crazy! Suddenly got an increase of creamy cm too this eve. Been shattered last couple days. Still testing bfn at 10dpo... hope this isn't af making an early appearance! :(
> 
> Ooh Ella that sounds so promising! :thumbup: When are you testing next, will you be testing each day? :dust:Click to expand...

i will test again tomorrow morning Leann, then if thats neg won't test again unless af doesn't show xxx


----------



## drjo718

Congrats leann!!!!!

Miss, I think you have hpt hoarding down! I have one ic and one frer...keep trying to convince myself there's no point in buying more lol!


----------



## Buffyx

Sweetpea: that's great news about your sister :flower:

Leann: CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! So exciting :)


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> so I've been super nauseous all day today, with really bad backache and last few hours my belly has been cramping like crazy! Suddenly got an increase of creamy cm too this eve. Been shattered last couple days. Still testing bfn at 10dpo... hope this isn't af making an early appearance! :(

Very promising !! i was exactly like this at 12DPO last time... soooo tired and crampy!!!
back was agony!!!
thought i was too early but nope
good luck !!!


----------



## ellahopesky

emma4g63 said:


> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> so I've been super nauseous all day today, with really bad backache and last few hours my belly has been cramping like crazy! Suddenly got an increase of creamy cm too this eve. Been shattered last couple days. Still testing bfn at 10dpo... hope this isn't af making an early appearance! :(
> 
> Very promising !! i was exactly like this at 12DPO last time... soooo tired and crampy!!!
> back was agony!!!
> thought i was too early but nope
> good luck !!!Click to expand...

Thank you! Do you really think so?! I hope it's all a good sign but trying not to get my hopes up! Fingers crossed, will update in morning :) x


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> so I've been super nauseous all day today, with really bad backache and last few hours my belly has been cramping like crazy! Suddenly got an increase of creamy cm too this eve. Been shattered last couple days. Still testing bfn at 10dpo... hope this isn't af making an early appearance! :(
> 
> Very promising !! i was exactly like this at 12DPO last time... soooo tired and crampy!!!
> back was agony!!!
> thought i was too early but nope
> good luck !!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Do you really think so?! I hope it's all a good sign but trying not to get my hopes up! Fingers crossed, will update in morning :) xClick to expand...

i remember posting on here as i was thinking it was way too early for such strong symptoms but it clearly wasnt!! 
looking forward to seeing your test... 11dpo is still early for testing though so dont be put off if its bfn


----------



## ellahopesky

Thanks for the support Emma! :) x


----------



## Buffyx

I'm really hoping you get your BFP, as they do sound like promising symptoms - especially if they are different to normal!


----------



## aw1990

aww good luck testing 2moz Ellahopesky, fx for you!

Miss i am very jealous of your stash! I have 18 ic left and a CB digi, 

Im still feeling crampy and tmi but like im constapated but im not, which is a good sign for me, Im trying not to get too excited but i cant help it, Im gonna be see bummed if the witch get me :( xx


----------



## ellahopesky

Increased cm is normal for me around af but the rest isn't normal at all! Fingers crossed it's not just my body playing mean tricks on me xx


----------



## ellahopesky

Aw1990 I've been constipated for days now, read somewhere that that's a good sign too? Fx for us both x


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Aw1990 I've been constipated for days now, read somewhere that that's a good sign too? Fx for us both x

Constipation Def a good sign and also if it goes the other way too diarehea !! Lol sorry tmi !!
Never wanted to have constipation lol but do next week !! 
:)) 5dpo tommorow si hoping for something !×


----------



## Baby.Love12

Ok girls so my 50 cheapies came in the mail today. To test or not to test.


----------



## emma4g63

50 !+:why not lol :))


----------



## Baby.Love12

Exactly what I was thinking. Haha. Im about 5-6 dpo so will be bfn no doubt but my nips sure are sore.


----------



## emma4g63

Baby.Love12 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. Haha. Im about 5-6 dpo so will be bfn no doubt but my nips sure are sore.

Hey update your ticker :)) 
Iv got 10 cheapie and 4 frer and 1 clearblue I'm 5dpo tmz might do one Monday morning for the crack :))
Oooo hoping there will be loads of test pics soon !!:
Exciting @@:))@@


----------



## Baby.Love12

I will update it. Its just my last cycle was 33 days so made my average 29 days but I am pretty sure I O'D last sunday bc I used the digital tests. Anyhow I will test as soon as I get home in a few mins.


----------



## aw1990

awww i love poas even though i know for sure it'll still be a BFN! monday ill be 9dpo so ill be squinting and tweeking the life out the tests then! lol xx


----------



## Baby.Love12

Bfn lol. Hope it becomes bfp!!!!!


----------



## Buffyx

With my BFP I had cramping and constipation throughout the two week wait. I had never had those two things before, so I just knew I was pregnant! That ended in a loss, but the following cycle I had the exact same symptoms and thought I was pregnant..but nope. 

Honestly the symptoms are just all too similar to PMS that im not taking notice of "symptoms" at all this time around. I don't believe them anymore!!


----------



## Miss406

drjo718 said:


> Congrats leann!!!!!
> 
> Miss, I think you have hpt hoarding down! I have one ic and one frer...keep trying to convince myself there's no point in buying more lol!

Oh I know! :shock:


aw1990 said:


> aww good luck testing 2moz Ellahopesky, fx for you!
> 
> Miss i am very jealous of your stash! I have 18 ic left and a CB digi,
> 
> Im still feeling crampy and tmi but like im constapated but im not, which is a good sign for me, Im trying not to get too excited but i cant help it, Im gonna be see bummed if the witch get me :( xx

Aww, well they all read the same thing don't they?

Some really promising symptoms girls, I've been reading!


----------



## Leann83

Really exciting symptoms going around! Can't wait until all the testing starts :flower:


----------



## ellahopesky

Af got me. Absolutely gutted. Good luck ladies x


----------



## Baby.Love12

So sorry that af got you. I know how hard it is to see that month after month.


----------



## Miss406

Sorry Ella, :hugs: :(


----------



## bebedreamr

emma4g63 said:


> bebedreamr said:
> 
> 
> We are trying to conceive for #2 as well! Second month of trying, and planning to test on December 6th if I can wait that long.
> 
> Hubby and I have a disagreement- he thinks I am pregnant already as we spent our honeymoon week trying, and I think it will take a while since my cycles have been irregular. :(
> The two week wait is so difficult!
> 
> it is hard the TWW!! its killing me now.. really want to know either way if its goign to be AF or BFP!!!
> how many DPO are you?? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I know it's such a long time! I am cycle day 20/29-33 days. Last month was the worst, as I was expecting my AF to come at 28 days and it didn't show until day 33. Bfn's all over the place!

I want to test so bad but I am a late ovulate and I think saturday/Sunday last weeknd was when it happened. Sooooooo I am waiting. With après test in my purse calling my name and 2 more in the car. Gah!

How do you ladies do this every month? Our first was a bit of a surprise so I am new to TTC! Doesn't help either that all my friends are preggo. I am worried it will take us a long time :(


----------



## Leann83

So sorry Ella :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Leanne83: Congratulations!

Elahopesky: sorry you are feeling out. Fingers crossed it is just too early for you.

Miss406: we are still cycle buddies. Positive opk two days ago and ovulation pain yesterday! Also ovulated from the left side. How crazy. Here is to hoping we get our BFP together too! I need to stock on tests, I have nowhere near what you do.

One tube left: It is still early. Try waiting a dew days and testing again.

Embo78: hope that is implantation cramping! Good luck!

SweetPea: Congrats on being a new auntie. Clomid is horrible. I hope it works so you dont have to take it anymore.

CoralinGold: Congrats on POK! Thank is so exciting! 1dpo tomorrow!

I ddint have time to finish ready all the posts, this thread is so active I cant keep up. Good luck everyone!


----------



## bundle4me

So sorry ella x


----------



## ellahopesky

Update. Bleeding trailed off to a pink discharge this am. Don't know why but thought I'd test with an ic and.... :bfp: ! Going to confirm with frer later as concerned about the bleed but so happy. Fx! Xx


----------



## Miss406

ellahopesky said:


> Update. Bleeding trailed off to a pink discharge this am. Don't know why but thought I'd test with an ic and.... :bfp: ! Going to confirm with frer later as concerned about the bleed but so happy. Fx! Xx

Yippee! Congrats .. We want to see pics! Well done Hun, happy healthy 9 months for you x


----------



## ellahopesky

How do I upload a pic? Lol x


Thank you :) still concerned as still cramping and having brownish discharge :s but hopefully it'll be ok xx


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats Ella! FX everything's all right. :flower: 

To upload pics go to the "Go Advanced" button, then click on the "Manage Attachments" button below. A new window should open and then you can choose your file to upload and hit the "Upload" button, closing the window when you're all done. Hope that helps!

It's after midnight so CD10 here! I have no fertile CM at all, but now that I have some IC tests I can satisfy the POAS urge with OPKs for now. There's a faint line, so hopefully it gets darker and darker and DH and I can catch the egg this month. :)

Baby dust! :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Can't wait for you to post pictures and do that FRER :D Well done, I'll update the main page :D

Not sure why I am still apparently fertile... I'm hoping yesterdays temp dip was in fact a ''fall back rise'' because if I ovulated yesterday we did not BD :cry: Any ideas with my chart girlies?

Don't even know why based on purely temperatures FF still reckons I am in my fertile window, it seems overly long.

Do you think I am 1 or 2 dpo? :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







cd19.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 1









cd19a.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Miss406

I'm also hoping since both our first testers have :bfp: it's a start of things to come for us all! :D Well done ladies, started this thread with some major BFP's - congrats :D
Can't wait to POAS myself :oops:

Ella, I've added you to the main page, congrats :D


----------



## Embo78

Wooooo!! Another bfp!! Congrats Ella. This is turning into a lucky thread :) :) :)


----------



## Leann83

ellahopesky said:


> Update. Bleeding trailed off to a pink discharge this am. Don't know why but thought I'd test with an ic and.... :bfp: ! Going to confirm with frer later as concerned about the bleed but so happy. Fx! Xx

Oh YAAAY!! :happydance::happydance: so excited for you! Congrats :flower:


----------



## emma4g63

OMG ella i knew it would be BFP!!!
loving these bfps ladies keep them coming!!!
;))))
very exciting!
cant wait to see piccies ella!!


----------



## Miss406

It's very exciting, I just can't wait to POAS! :\


----------



## emma4g63

so ladies i caved and did a IC this mornilng.. lol !!! BIG FAT BFN DOH
think im only 5DPO but could be earlier - first time we bedded was 8 days ago...

here my test... 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141129_091554_zps1tsszo3q.jpg

and my OPK tor today has a little faint line- bottom one 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141129_093501_zpscyjqqwgd.jpg


----------



## bundle4me

Oh wow ella!! See doc about the bleed it will put your mind at ease


----------



## ellahopesky

Just got not pregnant on a digi. :( who knows what's going on :( x


----------



## bundle4me

There not very sensitive hun, have u done frer


----------



## ellahopesky

No my local boots have ran out of frer so just picked up the digis. Will try and track down an frer! Keep your fingers crossed for me xx


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Just got not pregnant on a digi. :( who knows what's going on :( x

yeah so early on ella i would say the bleed may just be bubs impanting properly if it was light... 
and digis are usless really until most people miss period..
try FRER:thumbup:


----------



## bundle4me

ellahopesky said:


> No my local boots have ran out of frer so just picked up the digis. Will try and track down an frer! Keep your fingers crossed for me xx

Well and truly crossed here xx
What dpo are you again? Gold fish brain here lol


----------



## Embo78

I agree. Digi's aren't as sensitive :thumbup: How many dpo are you?


----------



## bundle4me

How u getting on embo? I'm about same dpo as u. You got any symptoms


----------



## ellahopesky

Thankyou all for your support, such lovely ladies!! Will keep you updated xx


----------



## ellahopesky

I'm 11dpo now x


----------



## bundle4me

ellahopesky said:


> I'm 11dpo now x[/QUOTE
> 
> Could def be implantation blood and nothing to worry about :hugs: x


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck Ella! :hugs: :dust: 

Classing myself as 1dpo today. Officially in the TWW! :coffee:


----------



## ellahopesky

Thanks coral, hope your 2ww goes fast for you :flower: and ends with a bfp!! :)


----------



## ellahopesky

So ladies here's this mornings one. What do you think? :s
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 26


----------



## CoralInGold

BFP BFP! :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

Congratulations ella :happydance:


----------



## Leann83

I defo see a line! :happydance: what sensitivity is the test do you know?


----------



## Embo78

bundle4me said:


> How u getting on embo? I'm about same dpo as u. You got any symptoms

Defo been getting symptoms that are unusual in the tww. The main one being lots of cramps/twinges/aches in my lower tummy. I keep thinking I probably always get them but I don't usually notice them iykwim. I've also got really veiny boobs/chest and my boobs are bigger (hubby pointed this out!) I also had really vivid dreams last night (don't usually remember my dreams)

How about you?


----------



## Embo78

ellahopesky said:


> So ladies here's this mornings one. What do you think? :s

That is 100% a bfp :) :) :)


----------



## ellahopesky

It's a 10miu test xx

Thank you everyone. Just don't know whether to trust these ics, need to get me a more reliable test lol xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Definitely wouldn't call it an evap, way too pink!


----------



## Embo78

You'd get a cracking line on a frer :thumbup:


----------



## ellahopesky

I went poas crazy! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 22


----------



## CoralInGold

Lovely lines!!


----------



## Leann83

ellahopesky said:


> It's a 10miu test xx
> 
> Thank you everyone. Just don't know whether to trust these ics, need to get me a more reliable test lol xx

I think the clearblue digis are 50miu so I wouldn't say it's picking it up just yet! Did you tell OH yet?


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> I went poas crazy! :blush:

Fab lines ella!!!
def BFP no questioning!! 
congrats !!! congrats!!!
how many DPO are you??

can you post your daily symptoms you remember having keep us going??? :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

Embo78 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> How u getting on embo? I'm about same dpo as u. You got any symptoms
> 
> Defo been getting symptoms that are unusual in the tww. The main one being lots of cramps/twinges/aches in my lower tummy. I keep thinking I probably always get them but I don't usually notice them iykwim. I've also got really veiny boobs/chest and my boobs are bigger (hubby pointed this out!) I also had really vivid dreams last night (don't usually remember my dreams)
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...

Had a cramp at 6dpo for about a minute quite a sharp one then felt a few times some mild cramps but like u iv thought it could be something else. My nipples are a little tender if touched but nothing much else :(


----------



## Miss406

Ella, You should consult your doctor about the bleed. My understanding is that implantation MAY cause a slight bleed, however if last night was implantation there was no way on earth your tests would be picking up your HCG levels yet. Once implantation occurs it takes a minimum of two days for the hormones to come through to your urine... 

Those are 100% :bfp: Congrats hun, really happy for you! Hope you've seen your name on page 1 :)


----------



## Miss406

P.s they're right, the conception indicator are I believe 25miu, but that's no where near 10miu. I think a CB would say pregnant tomorrow, or the day after but who cares - that's a BFP for sure!


----------



## ellahopesky

Thank you so much everyone! Will feel more confident when I see it written in front of me lol. 

Here's the symptoms I remember having:

1-5 dpo: absolutely nothing!
6 dpo: moodiness and tiredness. Increased appetite but felt full really quickly. Constipation. Tummy cramps. Cold /stuffy feeling in my nose.
7 dpo: constipation. Tummy cramps. Sudden urge to pee every five mins.
8 dpo: moodiness. Hungry but can't eat a lot. Headaches.
9 dpo: constipation. Lack of appetite. Really really emotional (I cried at my little pony!) fatigue (I fell asleep on sofa in afternoon)
10 dpo: extreme nausea and fatigue. constipation all day then one random loose bowel movement. Really bad backache and painful stomach cramps. Couldn't eat a single thing. At night I thought af had come as had a lot of red/brown blood when wiping. Headaches. Bfn.
11 dpo: in morning the bleeding had trailed off to pink/brown discharge. Tested and bfp on ics but bfn on clear blue digi and Tesco test. 

Hope this helps you ladies xxx


----------



## ellahopesky

Leann83 said:


> ellahopesky said:
> 
> 
> It's a 10miu test xx
> 
> Thank you everyone. Just don't know whether to trust these ics, need to get me a more reliable test lol xx
> 
> I think the clearblue digis are 50miu so I wouldn't say it's picking it up just yet! Did you tell OH yet?Click to expand...

Haven't told anybody yet not even DH! Just want a certain answer before getting his hopes up xxx


----------



## Buffyx

Looks BFP to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

thanks for that ella...hoping i can check off these symptons over the next week or so !!!
I know what you mean about seeing it words.. but them IC's ARE DEF bfps SO CONGRATS AND TAKE IT EASY ;)
update us when you can !!
hugs x


----------



## ellahopesky

Thank you Emma! :dust: hope to see some more bfps from you all. Will keep you updated and will phone doc on Monday about the bleed xxx


----------



## Miss406

Can't wait to see what a FRER looks like for you!


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Can't wait to see what a FRER looks like for you!

hey miss

I have no clue about charts but your fertile window does seem looong!!
I would say your 2DPO.. 
closer to testing :winkwink:


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what a FRER looks like for you!
> 
> hey miss
> 
> I have no clue about charts but your fertile window does seem looong!!
> I would say your 2DPO..
> closer to testing :winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh I know....... I had my peak, pains the day after which I believe is when I ovulated... If I ovulated yesterday with no pains then I am most likely out as yesterday we didn't have sex! We did this morning though... :shock: Who knows! I've heard about a fall back rise, plus the restless nights sleep may not have been a very accurate temperature any how... fingers crossed I guess! X


----------



## bebedreamr

ellahopesky said:


> Update. Bleeding trailed off to a pink discharge this am. Don't know why but thought I'd test with an ic and.... :bfp: ! Going to confirm with frer later as concerned about the bleed but so happy. Fx! Xx

This is actually what happened with me and my Dd! I had what I thought was my period, and when it ended after 2 days I became suspicious. Took a test a few days later and got the most wonderful surprise!
Mine was pinkish brown if I recall correctly as well. So likely old implantation blood!

Congratulations I am wishing you a happy 9 months and a very speedy first trimester!


----------



## ellahopesky

Frer looks pretty negative :( however it was about my 6th wee of the day, could that be why? Feeling pretty deflated but will test again with another frer tomorrow morning with fmu x


----------



## bundle4me

Post picture ella


----------



## ellahopesky

It's not letting me upload, says file is too large :/ x


----------



## bundle4me

Oh dear, well if u get it on we can find that line :) I do think frer are 12miu of something tho, are the ic 10?


----------



## ellahopesky

Yeah the IC are 10 xx
Will keep trying to upload the pic x


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Yeah the IC are 10 xx
> Will keep trying to upload the pic x

will def be becuase its your 6th wee ella i- i say no fluids and hold it in 4 hours if mid day atleast!
they were def BFPS... even a faint on FRER is good for 6th wee lol!!


----------



## ellahopesky

Frer was totally White Emma, no faint line whatsoever :( will hold it for a few hours and test tonight or tomorrow morning xxx


----------



## Baby.Love12

Yay. Another bfp. Holy cow this is a great thread and its not even december yet!! Keep them coming girls. 

Afm. Nothing more than sore nips. And the usual lower body soreness. Hope everyone else is doing good.


----------



## Miss406

Definitely wait until FMU! Or stop drinking and have an at least 3-4 hour hold! If you only have one FRER left, definitely save it for the morning. Definitely, amazing thread and not even December yet! :D


----------



## emma4g63

So any updates guys how we feeling ??

Past two nights iv have two really mad dreams - didn't think anything of it until just read something about vivid dreams !
Got headache again - rubbish sleep 
Boonies little sore
Could all be nothing but will see


----------



## Miss406

I've got my usual post ovulation flatulence :oops: other than that, nothing to be honest :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> I've got my usual post ovulation flatulence :oops: other than that, nothing to be honest :hugs:

Lol miss....
Only few more days and I'm hoping other testers will keep us going !!
More bfps.....:test:


----------



## Embo78

OH no Ella. If you don't end up pregnant those are the worst evaps Ive ever seen in the whole time I've been on bnb :( I suspect that you're sixth wee was too dilute to pick up on the frer. Or it's a duffer!


----------



## Embo78

I've tested!! I failed my mission!!! :blush:


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 said:


> I've tested!! I failed my mission!!! :blush:

Oops! Saying that I bet I crack at 8dpo too! :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Embo78 said:
> 
> 
> I've tested!! I failed my mission!!! :blush:
> 
> Oops! Saying that I bet I crack at 8dpo too! :hugs:Click to expand...

Embo I cracked this morn at 5dpo I'm a nutter lol @@ 
Keep trying :))


----------



## Embo78

Oh I don't feel too bad now :rofl:


----------



## Miss406

Gawd I am only 2dpo and have the urge to POAS anyway, even though I know it'll be negative... I could make up some rubbish and state I am testing early to decipher which tests are going to give me false positives or evaps :haha: :oops:


----------



## bundle4me

Lol you guys are too anixous I'm waiting till 13-14 dpo I'm being a good girl :haha:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Lol you guys are too anixous I'm waiting till 13-14 dpo I'm being a good girl :haha:

Just test woman :lol: 

:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: :lol: :oops:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Lol you guys are too anixous I'm waiting till 13-14 dpo I'm being a good girl :haha:
> 
> Just test woman :lol:
> 
> :test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test: :lol: :oops:Click to expand...

Haha I don't have any tests and can't get to a boots till at least Tuesday


----------



## karenh

Congratulations Ella!


----------



## emma4g63

Haha guys !! Someone best test soon !!
I'll be doing one Monday - n then Thursday :)) 
Then everyday lol !!


----------



## Miss406

Couldn't resist but we now have an upstairs and downstairs tree. 
The one from earlier in the thread is upstairs and now we have a snowing tree for downstairs.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ellahopesky

Ladies I've been googling and I really shouldn't have!! All over Google is how unreliable promatris ics are! Terrified myself that these are false positives now :( guess we'll know for defo in the morning :( x


----------



## Hopeful in OR

WOW this is an active thread!! Took a few days off for Thanksgiving and to try (TRY:dohh:) to not obsess and came back to 20 new pages to read!

Congratulations to the BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I thought I was due for AF (or testing!!) on 12/05 but checking ff again it looks like I'm actually due/ok to test on 12/04. Unfortunately :witch: always seems to catch me at about 10 dpo before I even have a chance to test.

Hoping this lucky thread rubs off on all of us! :dust:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I have missed loads by the looks of it, will catch up once kids r in bed, still not ov yet :-( xxx


----------



## emma4g63

awww ella i really woulnt i used IC's for 9 months tryinf for DD nver once for a evap wthin the 3 min window..
those were 100% BFPS. 
your only 11 dpo so mid day urine wouldnt pick up on HCG 
bet tommorow morning you will have big fat BFP!!


----------



## bundle4me

I agree tomorrow I hope to see a nice pic of a frer with two lovely lines


----------



## emma4g63

Hopeful in OR said:


> WOW this is an active thread!! Took a few days off for Thanksgiving and to try (TRY:dohh:) to not obsess and came back to 20 new pages to read!
> 
> Congratulations to the BFPs!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I thought I was due for AF (or testing!!) on 12/05 but checking ff again it looks like I'm actually due/ok to test on 12/04. Unfortunately :witch: always seems to catch me at about 10 dpo before I even have a chance to test.
> 
> Hoping this lucky thread rubs off on all of us! :dust:


I hope it rubs off too!!! 
not long for your testing!! post piccies please ;))
fingers crossed for you !! and all you lovely ladies on here


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Congratulations with those BFPs!!!!!!!!!!

My temp FINALLY spike this morning. My last insemination was on Monday... so it's physically possible for me to get pregnant this month...but just not as likely. 

I'm also confused because I got a positive OPK on Monday... and SIX DAYS LATER I get the spike... that's kind of weird, right? 

Has anyone ever heard of a delayed temp spike? FX that that's possible. We'll see. Hopefully I at least ovulated yesterday and I had the sperm that live on the long end of the 3-5 days. 

On the plus side, if I DO get pregnant this month I might be getting the girl my partner has her fingers crossed for.


----------



## aw1990

yay congrats ella! those are defo bfp! stop stressing lady! lol 

Ive tested last 2 days, and didnt this am (7dpo) as was busy, so temped to do one now even though its 7pm and ive been for 100 wees! gonna try and leave it till the morn as even then is still too early lol x


----------



## emma4g63

aw1990 said:


> yay congrats ella! those are defo bfp! stop stressing lady! lol
> 
> Ive tested last 2 days, and didnt this am (7dpo) as was busy, so temped to do one now even though its 7pm and ive been for 100 wees! gonna try and leave it till the morn as even then is still too early lol x

yayyy...
least im def not on my own testing at 5dpo!
look forward to your update yet!
surprize BFP.. :happydance:


----------



## ellahopesky

Another bleed tonight ladies. Gonna go ahead and count myself out :( wish you all the best of luck for your bfps xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Is it bad? I think it can be very normal early on


----------



## ellahopesky

Not as bad as last night, no red this time yet just brown/pink x


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Another bleed tonight ladies. Gonna go ahead and count myself out :( wish you all the best of luck for your bfps xxx

Spotting early in is very common - do your test and see but I'm sure all us ok Ella :kiss::hug:


----------



## ellahopesky

Test is bfn on a 4 hour hold with no fluids :(


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Test is bfn on a 4 hour hold with no fluids :(

Use a frer on fmu or smu - if it's bfn then maybe a chemical hun so sorry 
Hope not there's still hope tho!!


----------



## ellahopesky

Thank you all so much for listening to my rants! Really expecting the worst but will keep you updated xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Good luck ella xx


----------



## Baby.Love12

Good luck ella.


----------



## Eroe

Good luck Ella!! :hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck Ella :hugs: really hoping it's good news xx


----------



## LavenderLove

Good luck Ella. :hugs: FX for some good news.


----------



## Embo78

Good luck Ella :hug:


----------



## karenh

Ela, sorry things have been so crazy and confusing. I really hope it is a bfp but either way I hope you know for sure soon.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone will be 9dpo tomorrow. Feeling really bloated, had a lot lot of twinges and cramps on both sides, skin breakout, Also Had a little blood when I wiped this morning at around 6am very strange. Like a pricked finger with a needle. Very very strange.... Really want to test but got bfn at 6 and 7dpo xxx how are you all? X


----------



## Leann83

:hugs: Ella. Fxd for a good update :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm trying not to board the crazy train but 11 DPO and BFN on a FRER... I did have some pink spotting 4 days ago and my temp dipped slightly this morning but my cycles are usually 29 - 31 days and I am only on CD24. Trying not to obsess! It's so hard when you know that you are so close to knowing but you don't yet! My chart was looking so pretty until 10DPO :growlmad:


----------



## Miss406

Ella, keep positive. Fingers crossed for a bfp with fmu tomorrow. :hugs: please let's hope and pray you haven't had a chemical :hugs: keeping everything crossed for you sweetie x


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> Hey everyone will be 9dpo tomorrow. Feeling really bloated, had a lot lot of twinges and cramps on both sides, skin breakout, Also Had a little blood when I wiped this morning at around 6am very strange. Like a pricked finger with a needle. Very very strange.... Really want to test but got bfn at 6 and 7dpo xxx how are you all? X

Very similar here skin break out and slight twinges nut nothing major and slight tender nips to touch x


----------



## ellahopesky

Heavy red bleeding this morning so must've been a chemical &#128557;&#128546;


----------



## bundle4me

So so sorry ella :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so sorry Ella. :(


----------



## still hopping

I'd like to join you for the tww... I will be testing on the 10th
Good luck to all... hope we all get our Xmas wishes xx :xmas23:


----------



## bundle4me

still hopping said:


> I'd like to join you for the tww... I will be testing on the 10th
> Good luck to all... hope we all get our Xmas wishes xx :xmas23:

Welcome, :dust::dust: to you good luck


----------



## Buffyx

So sorry Ella :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

So sorry Ella :hugs:


----------



## onetubeleft

Hugs for you Ella. &#128542;

Bundle4me when will you be testing? Xx


----------



## bundle4me

Onetubeleft was ment to be Thursday but I'm contemplating Wednesday haha. You? X


----------



## emma4g63

So sorry elle hugs and love


----------



## emma4g63

welcome still hoping :))) good luck 

any more symptoms today bundle???

when are you testing onetubeleft??

I did a test again this morning lol BLANK WHITE - 6DPO

went to sleep at 9pm as i had the worst headache !!! 
woke up 3am with weird pain on my left side...cant describe it.. like little pinches??
went on for couple mins then went back sleep..
nothing this morning..OPK still small faint line but hardly can see it..


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi girls sorry I was at work yesterday then out last night got a line on free that only turned pink after time limit then today I got this came up straight away :) so friggin excited!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## bundle4me

Wooooooo loving the two lines!!!!!!
Congrats


----------



## bundle4me

wantingagirl said:


> Hi girls sorry I was at work yesterday then out last night got a line on free that only turned pink after time limit then today I got this came up straight away :) so friggin excited!

Just realised your ment to be testing same day as me the 4th. How many dpo are you?

Emma no symptoms here so not sure if I'm going to get a bfp


----------



## Embo78

wantingagirl said:


> Hi girls sorry I was at work yesterday then out last night got a line on free that only turned pink after time limit then today I got this came up straight away :) so friggin excited!


Best news ever!!!!! And such good lines for 10dpo :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> Hi girls sorry I was at work yesterday then out last night got a line on free that only turned pink after time limit then today I got this came up straight away :) so friggin excited!

omg amazing!!!
congrats !!!
ANOTHER BFP!!!!:happydance:


----------



## miss.mac82

I'm out Ladies, AF was due tomorrow but showed her face today.
I should I again this month and my testing date (early) is Christmas day... Wohoooo


----------



## Embo78

Sorry miss.mac. A christmas bfp would be totally excellent though :thumbup: :) :)


----------



## emma4g63

sorry miss mac ..but how lovely would a xmas day BFP BE!!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry ela and missmac :hug:
Congratulations wanting, fab lines xxx


----------



## miss.mac82

I know right, that would be absolutely amazing!
Thank you all.


----------



## wantingagirl

bundle4me said:


> Wooooooo loving the two lines!!!!!!
> Congrats

Thank you hunni xx


----------



## mum140381

hi can i join i ovulate today :) so will be testing in 7 days time :)


----------



## emma4g63

mum140381 said:


> hi can i join i ovulate today :) so will be testing in 7 days time :)

hi welcome Mum140381...good luck TTC number 7..
MISS can add you too the list when she comes on...
:thumbup:


----------



## wantingagirl

Sorry everyone for the AF good luck Xmas Bfp would be amazing! 

10dpo and I actually more or less had no symptons and really dry/sticky CM so there is hope! First month I didn't feel pregnant! 

Thanks everyone I'm in disbelief I think I may have got an implantation dip on my temp 7dpo xx


----------



## emma4g63

ooo bundle you see no symptons 10dpo!! theres still lots of hope!!!
for your BFP!!


----------



## Leann83

Congrats wanting!! :happydance::happydance: So exciting!! Do you know your due date?


----------



## Miss406

Ella, I'm so sorry Hun. I'll update the thread. Huge hugs. X

For those that the witch has got, I am so sorry. :hugs:

Welcome to those who are joining us :dust:


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> ooo bundle you see no symptons 10dpo!! theres still lots of hope!!!
> for your BFP!!

Ohh that does make me feel loads better :happydance:

Wanting iv heard early bfp means girl cos they produce more hormones at the start


----------



## wantingagirl

EDD 14th august :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Ella so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Embo78

Wag - day after Max's birthday :cloud9:


----------



## Miss406

Thread updated. On my phone so let me know if I've missed anyone. :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

wantingagirl said:


> EDD 14th august :)

That's what my edd would be if I get my bfp eeek will find out next week


----------



## CoralInGold

Ella, I'm so sorry :hugs: xx

Congratulations Wanting!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Just gotten a pos ov test yayyy, testing in 10 days xx


----------



## Leann83

wantingagirl said:


> EDD 14th august :)

Only a week apart... I should be Aug 7th :flower:


----------



## Leann83

xxmyheartxx said:


> Just gotten a pos ov test yayyy, testing in 10 days xx

:happydance: yay! Hope you catch that eggy!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Leann83 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Just gotten a pos ov test yayyy, testing in 10 days xx
> 
> :happydance: yay! Hope you catch that eggy!!Click to expand...

Thanks huni xx


----------



## CoralInGold

Yay myheart! :happydance: 

I've got some pinching pains in my right side followed by mild cramps that I've not experienced before. Only 2dpo. Odd because I thought I ovulated from the left.


----------



## Miss406

CoralInGold said:


> Yay myheart! :happydance:
> 
> I've got some pinching pains in my right side followed by mild cramps that I've not experienced before. Only 2dpo. Odd because I thought I ovulated from the left.

Snap! A little bit tight pinch from my right and I know I ovulated on my left this cycle. Weird or what! I'm 2/3dpo, forget which now. Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## emma4g63

xxmyheartxx said:


> Just gotten a pos ov test yayyy, testing in 10 days xx

yeahhh finally myheart!!
good luck for your testing!!
:happydance:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Sorry Ella. Hugs.


----------



## wantingagirl

That's the pain I got at 7dpo and a temp dip that stayed low for 2 days :thumbup: every other month CM was a lot but this month dry and sticky in whole 2ww 

Yay not much different between our due dates :) 

Bundle you should test today lol!! Xx


----------



## emma4g63

well im hoping my pinching pain last nights was implantation!! 
been reading alot online about it.,,(keeping me busy ) LOL
HOPING is an understatement....TBH 
will test tommorow anyway.. then possibly wednesday.. thursday good luck ladies


----------



## miss.mac82

Thank you for adding me to the list.
I'm excited, I have two testing buddies....Yaaaay!


----------



## Embo78

I got a clear bfn today but I'm only 9 dpo so I'm still holding out hope :thumbup: Cos I sure do feel pregnant - crying at nothing, irritable, nauseous, boobs KILLING me etc.

With my youngest I didn't test positive until 16 dpo and with my last (early loss) I had bfn's 9,10,11 dpo and then faint bfp 12 dpo :thumbup: Not feeling defeated just yet :)


----------



## emma4g63

Embo78 said:


> I got a clear bfn today but I'm only 9 dpo so I'm still holding out hope :thumbup: Cos I sure do feel pregnant - crying at nothing, irritable, nauseous, boobs KILLING me etc.
> 
> With my youngest I didn't test positive until 16 dpo and with my last (early loss) I had bfn's 9,10,11 dpo and then faint bfp 12 dpo :thumbup: Not feeling defeated just yet :)

yep very early still yet embo!!!
only 35% get pos at 10dpo so you have got plenty days!!
good luck...

on a side note iv got pinching on my right hand side now so pretty sure that wasnt implantation last night.. as it felt like this..:growlmad:


----------



## Eroe

Congrats wantingagirl - hope this means there is some Scottish luck in the thread!! I am so jealous of all you guys POAS. Still waiting to ovulate.... Feeling impatient.


----------



## bundle4me

wantingagirl said:


> That's the pain I got at 7dpo and a temp dip that stayed low for 2 days :thumbup: every other month CM was a lot but this month dry and sticky in whole 2ww
> 
> Yay not much different between our due dates :)
> 
> Bundle you should test today lol!! Xx

I'm going to hopefully buy some tests tomorrow if my local boots hasn't sold all the frer with the offer than mite test Tues/wed. Mite as well if I have 4 heehee


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> That's the pain I got at 7dpo and a temp dip that stayed low for 2 days :thumbup: every other month CM was a lot but this month dry and sticky in whole 2ww
> 
> Yay not much different between our due dates :)
> 
> Bundle you should test today lol!! Xx
> 
> I'm going to hopefully buy some tests tomorrow if my local boots hasn't sold all the frer with the offer than mite test Tues/wed. Mite as well if I have 4 heeheeClick to expand...

tuesday!!! LOl
if you even last until then as there no way i could knowing iv got them!!! LOL
looking forward to the beginning of POAS weeks.....
and lots and lots of BFPS


----------



## bundle4me

Lol emma, i dont want to use one Monday cos it won't be fmu


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Lol emma, i dont want to use one Monday cos it won't be fmu


Lol ... ill let you off then :haha:
never known two weeks drag in my life me!!
just wish i knew either way at moment..
eeek!!!.....keeping track of symptoms on my app...
will see if adds to anything......back at work tomorrow so may start to go faster!!


----------



## bundle4me

What app do u use? I started using fertility friend but I don't temp so it doesn't like me very much lol. I've got the odd symptom but nothing major, although when we weren't trying and i fell even at 3 days late I thought af was coming cos I felt so normal!
Yes iv got a crazy week cos it's my son's bday Friday so I'm squeezing in going to boots for tests haha


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Ella - I'm so sorry for your sad news

Wanting - Congratulations! and hoping for a healthy pregnancy for you

Miss406 - Could you please add my name to test on 12/04? Looks like that's quite a popular date!

I really want to be able to test before AF gets me, so I may cave and test early :blush:

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## emma4g63

its just called my calender.. you can log ovulation day,..period etc.. and then add symptoms each day...
on my last pregnancy in september.. i logged on CD28... 
sore breast... headcahes fatigue ... nausea and diarrhea
..TMI
Im on CD25 now and not really feeling like that but hoping to soon!
i didnt test until the 24th last time though as i was convinced i wasnt as it was 1st month TTC... and it took us 9 will DD..
so not sure ill land on it again... will see

yeah keep super busy lol best thing!!


----------



## bundle4me

My one thing I do have which I had earlier this year when I was pregnant was really tender nipples and they are a little tender these past few days but they weren't last month


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> My one thing I do have which I had earlier this year when I was pregnant was really tender nipples and they are a little tender these past few days but they weren't last month

oooo see good strong symptom that...tends to start in nipples and then boobs start feeling heavy!! 
going for a nice long bath now .. feel like im getting another headache..
maybe its PREG sympton OR maybe its because im sat on here too long and squinting at peoples tests! :dohh:
who knows!!!


----------



## bundle4me

Haha enjoy your soak, i vote preg symptom ;-)


----------



## onetubeleft

So I crumbled and tested. Got a bfn &#128542; will try again tomorrow at 10dpo first thing. Xx his are you all holding out? X


----------



## emma4g63

thanks bundle!!!

awww still early yet onetubeeft! plenty more days :))


so im confused now.. just did my second OPK of the day.. and it was pretty blank this AM and they have since tuesday at 5pm when it looked pretty dark and i thought i was getting the back end of my surge as had ov pain monday,..
but now my test is showing a pretty good line.. not positive but its been blank all week!!!
look
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141130_172524_zpsmrphmr84.jpg

bottom is the newest just now..


----------



## bundle4me

Omg mite be pregnant eek


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Omg mite be pregnant eek

or maybe i didnt OV when i thought i did! did a IC this morning and BFN! stark white..
ill hold pee in again and do another OPK before bed...
bloody body!!


----------



## loeylo

Hey ladies - been quite quiet on here as im changing jobs just now. Think I might be out this month - I'm 11 dpo and the only symptom I have is a really itchy nipple. Got normal pms symptoms like bad skin and teary/moody. Oh, I have been really tired (napping during the day which isn't like me!) and I get reaaaallly sleepy when pregnant. Also could be down to the job change though?


----------



## emma4g63

loeylo said:


> Hey ladies - been quite quiet on here as im changing jobs just now. Think I might be out this month - I'm 11 dpo and the only symptom I have is a really itchy nipple. Got normal pms symptoms like bad skin and teary/moody. Oh, I have been really tired (napping during the day which isn't like me!) and I get reaaaallly sleepy when pregnant. Also could be down to the job change though?

hey loeylo!! 
your never out until AF SHOWS!!!
sleepy def sounds promising.. i was terrible last time!! eyes felt heavy 
11DPO is def early on tho.. have you tested yet??
Good luck:hugs:


----------



## loeylo

I haven't tested yet, got some cheap tests but I know they aren't very sensitive - try are supposed to be 10ug but I after my ectopic I got a negative test and then a blood draw of 49, didn't get a strong positive even when my bloods were over 3000! 

Tiredness was a big giveaway, in my first pregnancy I was exhausted by 6 weeks, to the point I would fall asleep on a 10 min train journey! Second time around I was a bit better but still needed an early night, and third time round I didn't get to the tiredness stage. 

We only had sex 2 days before ovulation so I doubt we will have caught on!


----------



## emma4g63

loeylo said:


> I haven't tested yet, got some cheap tests but I know they aren't very sensitive - try are supposed to be 10ug but I after my ectopic I got a negative test and then a blood draw of 49, didn't get a strong positive even when my bloods were over 3000!
> 
> Tiredness was a big giveaway, in my first pregnancy I was exhausted by 6 weeks, to the point I would fall asleep on a 10 min train journey! Second time around I was a bit better but still needed an early night, and third time round I didn't get to the tiredness stage.
> 
> We only had sex 2 days before ovulation so I doubt we will have caught on!

you could have done sperm lives up to 7 days and average 3 so there hope!!!

on a side note ladies just been googling my line on my OPK tonight could be a second LH surge before AF comes.. :cry: 
suppose if she comes atleast i can move on to the next cycle with my Cleablue monitor lol!! should be here next week
but says dont use until first day of next cycle


----------



## bundle4me

Enma another thread on here which was from months ago the same thing happened and people said about another surge and two days later she got her bfp


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Enma another thread on here which was from months ago the same thing happened and people said about another surge and two days later she got her bfp

thanks bundle just been googling it.. saw some good stories and some not...
always the same isnt it lol!!
suppose were all just playing a guessing game....


----------



## bundle4me

Sorry my predictive text spelt your name wrong. 
Are u doing another opk tonight?


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Sorry my predictive text spelt your name wrong.
> Are u doing another opk tonight?

didnt even notice haha!! 
yeah im dying for a pee so 2 hour since last one will do last one for today..
working an 11am-9pm tommorow so no idea if ill get time to do one.. ill have to take my Pee cup and sticks:haha:


----------



## bundle4me

Haha the things we do
Ohh looking forward to seeing what it looks like


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Haha the things we do
> Ohh looking forward to seeing what it looks like

really am confused now... when to do the test.. wiped and left it too dry.. tissue filled with EWCM!! sorry tmi..
I put it between my fingers and streched it def egg white like!!!
do you think i didnt ovulate last week and now the pinching last night was ov.. Lh surge and now EWCM??

grrr just waiting for the test to dry and ill post a piccie


----------



## emma4g63

OMG this means im not even in the two week wait yet!! ARGHHHH


----------



## bundle4me

I dunno cos of heard of people getting ewcm before bfp to, i think keep dtd and keep testing with both opk and preg tests and take it one day at a time


----------



## emma4g63

thanks bundle... so glad we have this site! :hugs:

here it is.. i just put three on.. top one is yesterdays... bottom is newest.. not as dark as middle but nearly ...
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141130_202037_zpsh0mm1n6i.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-11/20141130_202027_zpswmssybuk.jpg


----------



## loeylo

I always get loads of cm when pregnant, sometimes it is ewcm and sometimes it is lotiony!


----------



## emma4g63

loeylo said:


> I always get loads of cm when pregnant, sometimes it is ewcm and sometimes it is lotiony!

thanks for that loeylo! I cant remember from last time and it wasnt even ago :dohh:
iv noted it down in my app just incase!!


----------



## bundle4me

I know I love that were all in the same situation and as crazy as each other haha. 
I think this mite lead to bfp, have u took test today? Def take one with fmu


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> I know I love that were all in the same situation and as crazy as each other haha.
> I think this mite lead to bfp, have u took test today? Def take one with fmu

i know bundle!! haha
took one this morning with SMU... blank..ill take one tommorow with FMU .. and post.... and ill do another OPK 10 ish before i leave for work ... and ill take one with!! 
ooo i can see yopu countdown timer ticking down bundle.. 
i way off testing time so not thinking much off it..


----------



## bundle4me

It's getting there but I may be testing a day or two earlier as you all think I should and it can't do any harm if I will have 4 frer :haha:


----------



## loeylo

Considering testing myself since I need a pee anyway ...


----------



## emma4g63

go on ladies you know you want too......................


----------



## Miss406

Oh exciting, I have so many posts to catch up on tomorrow :oops:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Oh exciting, I have so many posts to catch up on tomorrow :oops:

Hey miss where u been all say ?? Lol !


----------



## loeylo

Bfn today. There may have been a tiny smidgen of a squinter but pretty sure it was bfn!


----------



## emma4g63

loeylo said:


> Bfn today. There may have been a tiny smidgen of a squinter but pretty sure it was bfn!

No piccies??
I love squinting :))


----------



## loeylo

I binned it right away because my boyfriend will shout at me for wasting tests testing so early. I had to clean the bathroom whilst I was waiting so he didn't get suspicious haha!


----------



## emma4g63

loeylo said:


> I binned it right away because my boyfriend will shout at me for wasting tests testing so early. I had to clean the bathroom whilst I was waiting so he didn't get suspicious haha!

Haha I kno how u feel !! They just don't get it lol


----------



## loeylo

My boyfriend doesn't even believe a bfp unless it is as dark as the control haha!


----------



## Miss406

Well, I went to The Harvester and had a carvery roast dinner, it was lovely, for some reason I can't get enough of their cauliflower cheese, it's delicious!
Also, had to take the new tree back as the top light wasn't working, replaced the light and that didn't work also so must have been a faulty base! I believe we have a new tester to add, will get on with that.. Who is testing in the morning?


----------



## onetubeleft

Hope so Emma. Thanks for the support, really hoping for bfp this month will be my birthday on the 12th aswell. Really excited as I think I am. Just being too impatient xx


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Well, I went to The Harvester and had a carvery roast dinner, it was lovely, for some reason I can't get enough of their cauliflower cheese, it's delicious!
> Also, had to take the new tree back as the top light wasn't working, replaced the light and that didn't work also so must have been a faulty base! I believe we have a new tester to add, will get on with that.. Who is testing in the morning?

yummy ! Jelous !! I could eat carvery ....I'm testing am even though I'm only 7dpo and ill be doing OPK too !! How bout u??



onetubeleft said:


> Hope so Emma. Thanks for the support, really hoping for bfp this month will be my birthday on the 12th aswell. Really excited as I think I am. Just being too impatient xx

Your welcome :)) that's why we're all here ...I'm impatient too !! It's very hard waiting


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats to Wanting on your BFP :flower:

I'm 5dpo today with nothing to report!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

ARGH I POAS about 5 hours ago and I got a BFN. Left it on my bedside table and looked at it just now:

https://oi62.tinypic.com/9hq2rq.jpg


So I POAS again (same brand, IC) and BFN. I used another IC brand and it had a very very faint line, I couldn't even get a pic. Should I disregard a BFP after the time frame of 5 hours??


----------



## gits87

Buffyx said:


> Congrats to Wanting on your BFP :flower:
> 
> I'm 5dpo today with nothing to report!

I haven't even hit ovulation yet this week sometime I will ovulate


----------



## Baby.Love12

CaribbeanBaby said:


> ARGH I POAS about 5 hours ago and I got a BFN. Left it on my bedside table and looked at it just now:
> 
> https://oi62.tinypic.com/9hq2rq.jpg
> 
> 
> So I POAS again (same brand, IC) and BFN. I used another IC brand and it had a very very faint line, I couldn't even get a pic. Should I disregard a BFP after the time frame of 5 hours??

Im sorry but yes I would disregard because it was so long and its an ic can you test with may be a frer or something like that?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I used my last FRER this morning (BFN) and I did get two more faint BFP on two other ICs. One within 15 mins and another within 30 (my original post said this one was BFN but it changed). So ICs usually give false positives? I hadn't heard that before...


----------



## loeylo

I got early bfp's after the timeframe which were eventually real positives, just really early.


----------



## bundle4me

Morning all, any bfp today


----------



## emma4g63

morning guys

took a IC this moring.. BFN..kinda new it would be though :dohh:

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141201_073500_zpshmh9pub0.jpg

here it is with m OPKs..
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141201_073419_zpsvchzcshy.jpg

OPK isnt 10 mins yet for this morn but looked pretty blank.. may be because early though...

how is everyone??


----------



## karenh

Onetubeleft: your symptoms sound promising, hopefully you get your bfp soon.

Caribbean baby:hope those are BFP's. 

Ella: so sorry for your loss. 

Still hoping, mum: welcome and good luck!

Wanting a girl: Congratulations on your bfp!

Missmac82: sorry the which showed up. Hopefully you get your bfp Christmas morning! 

Myheart: congrats on positive opk.

Loeylo: good luck with your new job.

Afm: I am 4dpo and nothing to report.


----------



## emma4g63

karenh said:


> Onetubeleft: your symptoms sound promising, hopefully you get your bfp soon.
> 
> Caribbean baby:hope those are BFP's.
> 
> Ella: so sorry for your loss.
> 
> Still hoping, mum: welcome and good luck!
> 
> Wanting a girl: Congratulations on your bfp!
> 
> Missmac82: sorry the which showed up. Hopefully you get your bfp Christmas morning!
> 
> 
> Morning karen...
> 
> good luck in the upcoming days... symptoms could start anytime :thumbup:


----------



## Leann83

December 1st... Best of luck to everyone who's still to test!!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Embo78

I'm testing at 10 but not feeling it tbh :(


----------



## emma4g63

Embo78 said:


> I'm testing at 10 but not feeling it tbh :(

good luck embo!! :dust:


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hunny. :)


----------



## Miss406

Well I've eventually got cross hairs... Ff says I ovulated the day we didn't BD! Eeeek! 
I personally think I ovulated before the dip but hey ho. 3dpo according to them... A week until testing!


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Well I've eventually got cross hairs... Ff says I ovulated the day we didn't BD! Eeeek!
> I personally think I ovulated before the dip but hey ho. 3dpo according to them... A week until testing!

are you testing from 7dpo then miss??


----------



## emma4g63

iv just ordered 30 more hPT cheapies off ebay...
lol thinking ill be going through them like nothing!!


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've eventually got cross hairs... Ff says I ovulated the day we didn't BD! Eeeek!
> I personally think I ovulated before the dip but hey ho. 3dpo according to them... A week until testing!
> 
> are you testing from 7dpo then miss??Click to expand...

No no. I'm already 3dpo. Don't get cross hairs until 3 sharp temperature elevations confirm O. X


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've eventually got cross hairs... Ff says I ovulated the day we didn't BD! Eeeek!
> I personally think I ovulated before the dip but hey ho. 3dpo according to them... A week until testing!
> 
> are you testing from 7dpo then miss??Click to expand...
> 
> No no. I'm already 3dpo. Don't get cross hairs until 3 sharp temperature elevations confirm O. XClick to expand...

Countdown to testing then!! 
im off to work at 11am!! packing my pee cup and sticks so i can do my OPK this evening as im working a late :thumbup:


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies ovulation should be today/tomorrow I actually feel abit nausea like a nervous feeling this month :(
I wish u all festive babydust and fx we get our BFPs xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats to anyone I have missed and good luck to those in 2ww or yet to ovulate!! 

Was there another thread that someone setup once we are pregnant or we we all sticking here? 

This is my digit today was so worried would say not pregnant 

Em's good luck I felt nothing at all this month and feeling I wasn't and look what happened xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats wantingagirl x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations wanting 
My temp went up today, so hopefully it continues too and confirms ovulation xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Thank you :) oh good luck girls 

Forgot to post it. Digi and this mornings test 11dpo
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## CoralInGold

Good morning ladies! Happy 1st of December! Bring on those Christmas BFPs! :happydance: 

3dpo today, it's going so sloooow :coffee:

Who wants one of these for Christmas? I do!


----------



## CoralInGold

Lovely tests Wanting!


----------



## Leann83

wantingagirl said:


> This is my digit today was so worried would say not pregnant

Lovely tests! I was the same today, I've actually gone out this morning and bought more tests :dohh: The line on Fridays test wasn't quite dark enough for my liking so I wanted to double check :haha::haha:


----------



## bundle4me

Hi all, wanting those lines are fab for 11dpo.
Emma keep going on ic I bet we see two lines soon. 
Embo have u tested yet? 
I bought 4 frer today so may test in the morning eek x


----------



## Baby.Love12

Congrats wanting love those digis!


----------



## Embo78

I've tested three times!! Double dipped in 2mu and 3mu on ic's. Faint lines on every one that both myself and my Bnb bestie can see. Can't upload though. Saying "file too large" Not trusting it just yet. Won't til I see it on a frer :thumbup:


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 said:


> I've tested three times!! Double dipped in 2mu and 3mu on ic's. Faint lines on every one that both myself and my Bnb bestie can see. Can't upload though. Saying "file too large" Not trusting it just yet. Won't til I see it on a frer :thumbup:

This is exciting, our 3rd :bfp: maybe! 
Good luck with the frer!


----------



## Miss406

Just going to stick here I think! Less hassle and much easier that way... 

Me and my Fiancé decided last night if it doesn't happen this month we will give up, albeit temporarily. Want to get married then try again. As much as we both made that decision I really hope it's already happening this month!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

CaribbeanBaby said:


> ARGH I POAS about 5 hours ago and I got a BFN. Left it on my bedside table and looked at it just now:
> 
> https://oi62.tinypic.com/9hq2rq.jpg

I guess I better post this again since it was overlooked. 
I now have 6 tests with a very faint BFP, including my FRER this morning.


----------



## wantingagirl

Embo78 said:


> I've tested three times!! Double dipped in 2mu and 3mu on ic's. Faint lines on every one that both myself and my Bnb bestie can see. Can't upload though. Saying "file too large" Not trusting it just yet. Won't til I see it on a frer :thumbup:

Awh and I thought I was your bestie :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## wantingagirl

CaribbeanBaby said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> ARGH I POAS about 5 hours ago and I got a BFN. Left it on my bedside table and looked at it just now:
> 
> https://oi62.tinypic.com/9hq2rq.jpg
> 
> I guess I better post this again since it was overlooked.
> I now have 6 tests with a very faint BFP, including my FRER this morning.Click to expand...

Upload your frer Hun xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I can't get a good pic of it as it's faint.. but it's definitely there! 

https://oi61.tinypic.com/u4kzp.jpg


----------



## CoralInGold

BFP!


----------



## AugustBride6

Goodness! It's day 1 and there are BFP's pooping up everywhere! Congrats ladies :happydance:


----------



## wantingagirl

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I can't get a good pic of it as it's faint.. but it's definitely there!
> 
> https://oi61.tinypic.com/u4kzp.jpg

I defo see that Hun!

I'm on December fireflies thread too if anyone's joining and will stay on here too :thumbup: xxx


----------



## bundle4me

I see I see. Wow loving the bfp's this thread is lucky I hope it's lucky for us all


----------



## Leann83

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I can't get a good pic of it as it's faint.. but it's definitely there!
> 
> https://oi61.tinypic.com/u4kzp.jpg

Oooh I see it! Holy crap there's BFPs flying everywhere!!! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## Embo78

OMG That is TOTALLY visible!!!!!!! Congrats hun :) :) :) :)


----------



## mum140381

bfp congrats x


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats to all the BFP's. AFM I am currently 10dpo. I had a temp spike at 6dpo not sure if that means anything. Trying to wait until FF test date, which is this Sunday.


----------



## wantingagirl

Sunny you have loads more patience than me x


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Caribbean! Can't wait to see an updated test!

Currently cramping at 3dpo...


----------



## Eroe

I can't believe there are so many BFP already!! Congrats Caribbean!!! Happy and healthy nine months xxxx


----------



## karenh

Congratulations Caribbean! I hope the good luck continues for the rest of us!


----------



## Miss406

Congrads embo78 and CaribbeanBaby .. Will update the post. Having problems keeping up I admit. :haha: doesn't help my five month old is teething.


----------



## Miss406

Wondering how the other 1st December testers have got on?

1st ~ aidensxmomma, SydFreeman, Squirrel., xxmyheartxx, ?


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Congratulations to the BFPs!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I caved and tested early (at 8 dpo) I never get the chance to test at 10 dpo+ b/c I've always got AF by then. I just wanted to poas I guess :blush: Of course it was negative, and now I must get back into a positive state of mind.

So many wonderful BFPs on here, I sure hope you're all contagious!!

:dust:​


----------



## wantingagirl

Hopeful in OR said:


> Congratulations to the BFPs!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I caved and tested early (at 8 dpo) I never get the chance to test at 10 dpo+ b/c I've always got AF by then. I just wanted to poas I guess :blush: Of course it was negative, and now I must get back into a positive state of mind.
> 
> So many wonderful BFPs on here, I sure hope you're all contagious!!
> 
> :dust:​

That feelings awful that's why I couldn't face testing with ic's this month, fx for you Hun xx


----------



## bundle4me

Ok I'm 11 dpo and peed at 3pm do I hold on and poas later or fmu? It's a frer


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

bundle4me said:


> Ok I'm 11 dpo and peed at 3pm do I hold on and poas later or fmu? It's a frer

FMU! I wasted too many FRERs lol.. do you have any ICs you can use?


----------



## Embo78

Mine's not a definite bfp hun. I don't trust ic's one little bit. I'll have my blinking bfp smilie if I get a bfp on a frer :thumbup:


----------



## bundle4me

CaribbeanBaby said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Ok I'm 11 dpo and peed at 3pm do I hold on and poas later or fmu? It's a frer
> 
> FMU! I wasted too many FRERs lol.. do you have any ICs you can use?Click to expand...

No only bought frer today in the boots offer. Yeah that's what I was thinking I don't want to waste them


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations to everyone who has bfps, this is a very lucky thread,
I will be testing in 10 days as had pos ov test yesterday and today amd tmi the biggest blob of ewcm.
Fx for us all xxx


----------



## Miss406

Embo78, when will you use a frer? :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Miss406 said:


> Wondering how the other 1st December testers have got on?
> 
> 1st ~ aidensxmomma, SydFreeman, Squirrel., xxmyheartxx, ?

Im testing in 10 days hun, only just had pos ov test, waiting now for crosshairs xxx


----------



## mum140381

dtd 4 days in a row now lol opk neg and i think i had ovulation dip today hoping for a rise tmo x


----------



## Ahughes

I'm 12/13 dpo and nervous to test. According to my OVIA app AF is due Dec 3rd, but when I looked at my app today it pushed AF to Dec 5th? I have no idea how that's possible because that would make my cycle 32 days long and it is normally between 28-30 on the dot. My boobs feel a little sore today when I press on them, I have light cramping on and off and right now I feel a pain on left side. I'm bloated and I feel pressure on my abdomen. I'm also going pee more often and not really drinking much water. I need to though. I've been nauseous on and off this morning and some indigestion. I'm trying not to test until Dec 5th, but it is getting harder and harder to wait.


----------



## Miss406

Ahughes said:


> I'm 12/13 dpo and nervous to test. According to my OVIA app AF is due Dec 3rd, but when I looked at my app today it pushed AF to Dec 5th? I have no idea how that's possible because that would make my cycle 32 days long and it is normally between 28-30 on the dot. My boobs feel a little sore today when I press on them, I have light cramping on and off and right now I feel a pain on left side. I'm bloated and I feel pressure on my abdomen. I'm also going pee more often and not really drinking much water. I need to though. I've been nauseous on and off this morning and some indigestion. I'm trying not to test until Dec 5th, but it is getting harder and harder to wait.

As Nike would say... "Just do it" you've got really promising symptoms! X


----------



## Miss406

Added you for the 10th xxmyheartxx


----------



## Leann83

Ahughes said:


> I'm 12/13 dpo and nervous to test. According to my OVIA app AF is due Dec 3rd, but when I looked at my app today it pushed AF to Dec 5th? I have no idea how that's possible because that would make my cycle 32 days long and it is normally between 28-30 on the dot. My boobs feel a little sore today when I press on them, I have light cramping on and off and right now I feel a pain on left side. I'm bloated and I feel pressure on my abdomen. I'm also going pee more often and not really drinking much water. I need to though. I've been nauseous on and off this morning and some indigestion. I'm trying not to test until Dec 5th, but it is getting harder and harder to wait.

:test::test::test:

Sorry! I'm sure that's not helping! :blush::haha:


----------



## SweetPea3200

OMG so many BFPs. Congrats to those four ladies!!! So excited for your August babies:) Wishing you all a H&H 9 months! Sorry Ella for your experience this month:( hoping next month goes better for you! Just checking in on CD9 waiting to ovulate. Starting the BD party tonight ;)


----------



## bundle4me

Omg am I seeing things!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0035.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 38


----------



## drjo718

Bundle I see a faint faint faint line!


----------



## bundle4me

drjo718 said:


> Bundle I see a faint faint faint line!

Ahhhhhhhh it won't let me upload another pic


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my gosh! I'm away for a few hours and two BFP's Pop up on here! Congrats ladies :flower:


----------



## Ahughes

Leann83 said:


> Ahughes said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12/13 dpo and nervous to test. According to my OVIA app AF is due Dec 3rd, but when I looked at my app today it pushed AF to Dec 5th? I have no idea how that's possible because that would make my cycle 32 days long and it is normally between 28-30 on the dot. My boobs feel a little sore today when I press on them, I have light cramping on and off and right now I feel a pain on left side. I'm bloated and I feel pressure on my abdomen. I'm also going pee more often and not really drinking much water. I need to though. I've been nauseous on and off this morning and some indigestion. I'm trying not to test until Dec 5th, but it is getting harder and harder to wait.
> 
> :test::test::test:
> 
> Sorry! I'm sure that's not helping! :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Haha! I've decided to buy some tests on my way home from work. 4pm is going to seem like a lifetime! I have the FRER Gold at home, 1 left, but it says a yes or no and I kind of want the ones with the lines! I don't want to me disappointed! I'll keep you guys updated :). Hoping if I get a BFN that it was just too early and AF won't show up :wacko:


----------



## Buffyx

bundle4me said:


> Omg am I seeing things!!!!!

I think I'm seeing a very faint line!!


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you I'm now nervous and excited. Not told oh yet cos he is putting the children to bed eek


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats Caribbean and possibly Embo too :))
Lucky thread here guys !! 
Keep I'm coming


----------



## Buffyx

I think do one in the morning. Hopefully it will be darker!


----------



## Ahughes

bundle4me said:


> Omg am I seeing things!!!!!

I see it too! I'm moving my head up and down and sideways, but I do see something! lol. Congrats :) :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Omg am I seeing things!!!!!

OMG bundle !!!! I knew us get a line - oooo ok so exciting this us
So glad ur testing !!::))

Can't believe I had


----------



## emma4g63

emma4g63 said:


> Congrats Caribbean and possibly Embo too :))
> Lucky thread here guys !!
> Keep I'm coming




bundle4me said:


> Thank you I'm now nervous and excited. Not told oh yet cos he is putting the children to bed eek


Omg bundle ow exciting !! X can't wait to see tommorow a tests me !! Eeeeek


----------



## Embo78

Faint line on frer that came up within two minutes :) won't let me upload :growlmad:


----------



## bundle4me

Wouldn't me either embo. Omg this thread is very very lucky. 
Thanks emma can't wait for your second line to appear to  x


----------



## Leann83

Ahughes said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahughes said:
> 
> 
> I'm 12/13 dpo and nervous to test. According to my OVIA app AF is due Dec 3rd, but when I looked at my app today it pushed AF to Dec 5th? I have no idea how that's possible because that would make my cycle 32 days long and it is normally between 28-30 on the dot. My boobs feel a little sore today when I press on them, I have light cramping on and off and right now I feel a pain on left side. I'm bloated and I feel pressure on my abdomen. I'm also going pee more often and not really drinking much water. I need to though. I've been nauseous on and off this morning and some indigestion. I'm trying not to test until Dec 5th, but it is getting harder and harder to wait.
> 
> :test::test::test:
> 
> Sorry! I'm sure that's not helping! :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! I've decided to buy some tests on my way home from work. 4pm is going to seem like a lifetime! I have the FRER Gold at home, 1 left, but it says a yes or no and I kind of want the ones with the lines! I don't want to me disappointed! I'll keep you guys updated :). Hoping if I get a BFN that it was just too early and AF won't show up :wacko:Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you, can't wait to see update... The very best of luck! :dust:


----------



## Leann83

Congrats ladies!! Hope those lines turn nice and dark for you!! Wow... And it's only the 1st of December! :wacko: :happydance:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations ladies, loving this lucky lucky thread!! Xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Closer pic
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-01-21-05-21.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Buffyx

That is absolutely the start of a BFP I would say!!! Congrats!!


----------



## wantingagirl

This thread is super lucky!! Xx


----------



## wantingagirl

bundle4me said:


> Closer pic

Oh my gosh defo bfp :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

Will retest wed morning


----------



## LavenderLove

Holy wow! All these lovely BFPs! :dance:

Congratulations CaribbeanBaby, wantingagirl, Embo, and bundle4me!

From my OPKs either today or tomorrow is O day. Kind of surprised! We'll see if I can stick to my Dec 15th testing day. :haha:


----------



## Miss406

Bundle4me, congrats! Looks like a line!
If anyone wants to send their pics to me on Fb then I can re size and add on their behalf, drop me a pm. I'm a amateur photographer so know what to do. Also if you want them tweaked etc :)


----------



## Buffyx

I'm 6dpo today. Wonder if I can actually hold off for another 8 days.


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Closer pic

OMG bundle so so happy for you!! that is one definite BFP!!
Any symptoms to report??
knew you would cave testing tho once those FRER were in your cupboard lol!!
so glad you did!!
have you told OH??


----------



## Embo78

Congrats bundle. That is 100% positive :) :) :) :)


----------



## Miss406

Bundle4me, you let me know when you want adding to the main page! So pleased for you :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Closer pic
> 
> OMG bundle so so happy for you!! that is one definite BFP!!
> Any symptoms to report??
> knew you would cave testing tho once those FRER were in your cupboard lol!!
> so glad you did!!
> have you told OH??Click to expand...

Yeah he's soo happy hasn't quite sunk in fully. 
Apart from tender nipples and they odd heartburn I'm feeling normal really, getting a bit of a sore throat but my ds is poorly so think he's passed it on.
How's your tests looking? X


----------



## bundle4me

Miss406 said:


> Bundle4me, you let me know when you want adding to the main page! So pleased for you :hugs:

Thank you  will see how my lines are Wednesday, previous experience making me a touch nervous


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Closer pic
> 
> OMG bundle so so happy for you!! that is one definite BFP!!
> Any symptoms to report??
> knew you would cave testing tho once those FRER were in your cupboard lol!!
> so glad you did!!
> have you told OH??Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah he's soo happy hasn't quite sunk in fully.
> Apart from tender nipples and they odd heartburn I'm feeling normal really, getting a bit of a sore throat but my ds is poorly so think he's passed it on.
> How's your tests looking? XClick to expand...



ahh i know takes a while sink in... 
scary feeling but such a fantastic one!!!:hugs:

did a opk a work and hardly no line so confused!!
might get time to a IC before work as im on a early in the morning so will see... got 3 FRER but dont want to waste..... will use my first of them Thursday on day off!! i should 10dpo so come chance atleast!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: FOR YOU AGAIN!!


----------



## bundle4me

:dust::dust::dust: for Thurs 
:hugs: thank you xx


----------



## Ahughes

OMG I got my BFP. I was really doubting this month. I'm in total shock! It showed up within 10 seconds.
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20141201_175520.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## loeylo

Congrats to all those with bfp's. I'm sure we are out this month, I usually get an early positive and I have had Bfn's. I'm 12dpo. Also really don't feel pregnant - I always get sore boobs and nothing so far. And I always get a rash when pregnant which I don't have this time either. Oh well, still have a chance of a bfp this year - if af shows up when it should then I would be due to test on New Year's Eve, which is a special date for us as we bought our house on nye last year.


----------



## Miss406

Ahughes said:


> OMG I got my BFP. I was really doubting this month. I'm in total shock! It showed up within 10 seconds.

Wow this really is a lucky thread. Congrats Hun. Happy healthy nine months. Will update the main page. :bfp:


----------



## Miss406

Can't believe it's only dec 1st and we have 5 :bfp: already! 
Looking forward to updates tomorrow of dec 2nd testers :)


----------



## Leann83

Ahughes said:


> OMG I got my BFP. I was really doubting this month. I'm in total shock! It showed up within 10 seconds.

Congrats A!! Wishing you a H&H 9 months!! :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Wow 5 of us already! This is a very, very lucky thread! Everyone wanting BFPs, rub the screen now! :haha:


Congratulations to my bump buddies!

We're having babies!! :dance::happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats!! I can't believe all the BFP's !!


----------



## karenh

Hopeful in or: Where in oregon are you? I am in oregon too! I hope it is just too early for your bfp and that it is still on the way!

Ahughes: That is a strong dark line! Congratulations! Yay for testing early!

Sweetpea: Good luck! Hope you catch that egg!

Bundle: Congrats! I cant see the line on the first pic, but definitely the second! How exciting!

Embo: Try cropping your picture, which usually helps me. Congrats!

Loeylo: Sorry you arent feeling in. Hopefully this will still be your year.

Wow! What a lucky thread! Hopefully it will cure my string of 8 years of bfn!


----------



## Buffyx

Well I'm 6dpo & no symptoms at all. Today I went to the bathroom & had a HUGE glob of thick white looking stretchy cm. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## aPharmD

5 to 6 dpo here. I'll prolly test Saturday. Congrats to everyone and their BFPs!!!


----------



## Baby.Love12

I tested but not seeing much. I'll upload it for your viewing pleasure though. Lol.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-01-20-15-42.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## karenh

Welcome a pharm


----------



## bebedreamr

Wow! Congratulations to everyone who has received a BFP! Super exciting. I hope these next 9 months are healthy and happy. 

I am about 6 days or so before AF and I have used 4 tests, 1 evap line (boo!) and 3 BFNs following that test. So I am thinking I am out this month as well. Although with my daughter I tested before my "period" with a BFn, had implantation bleedin right when AF was due? And tested when my bleeding ended suspiciously early and got a BFP. So who knows!

Good luck everyone. I really hope we all get lucky soon. 

Can't wait for tomorrow so I can run out and get some more dollar store tests. Saving my FRER for after AF doesn't show! (They are expensive so I am also waiting for a sale haha)


----------



## Buffyx

I'm going to be 7dpo tomorrow & I'm thinking about starting to test, even though I told myself I'd wait until AF is due! I'm hopeless :(


----------



## Embo78

Miss please will you take the bfp smilie from my name. Negative frer last night and negative ic with fmu. 
Think I'll take a break from testing until AF is due. So disappointed. Was getting really excited last night :( :(


----------



## Babylove100

Wow ladies! Loads if bfps!!! Congrats everyone! Fx there's plenty more on the way!!! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats to bundle and Ahughes. Can't believe the luck on here!!! FX it lasts until Christmas! More BFPs tomorrow I hope:)


----------



## Buffyx

Embo78 said:


> Miss please will you take the bfp smilie from my name. Negative frer last night and negative ic with fmu.
> Think I'll take a break from testing until AF is due. So disappointed. Was getting really excited last night :( :(

No way?! Totally looked like a BFP. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Embo78 said:


> Miss please will you take the bfp smilie from my name. Negative frer last night and negative ic with fmu.
> Think I'll take a break from testing until AF is due. So disappointed. Was getting really excited last night :( :(

So sorry. Hopefully af will stay away.


----------



## emma4g63

took a IC this morning with FMU- looked after 5 minutes couldnt see anything.. went to take pic around 13 mins after i did the test.. 
is it an evap??

i kno these things are bad :cry:

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141202_070318_zpsm1jni8yw.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141202_070324_zpskkcjmlxu.jpg


sorry to embo for neg test this morn.... baby dust hun still your not out until AF comes so fingers crossed!!


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats on the other bfp's and for the girls waiting:dust::dust::dust: looking forward to seeing today's tests off everyone x


----------



## Embo78

Thanks all. 

Emma - I wouldn't trust that IC as far as I could throw it! :haha: but I'm an old, pessimistic lady!! It does look very pink but anything after the time limit (esp the one step ic) I would want to confirm with a frer. A genuine bfp like that would definitely show on a frer. With my early loss I got my hcg tested and it was 12. The frer was still picking up a really good line at that level so they're mega mega sensitive :thumbup:
I hope that it is a bfp though. That would be AWESOME :)


----------



## bundle4me

Omg emma that looks good!!!


----------



## bundle4me

So sorry embo, did u post pictures? Iv not retest this morning I'm waiting till tonight or tomoro fmu


----------



## Embo78

I tried so many times bundle but I just kept getting an error on the uploading page. :growlmad: So frustrating!!


----------



## bundle4me

I had to zoom in and screen shot mine so it made it smaller. I've not retested yet I'm nervous now x


----------



## Embo78

Bundle you don't have anything to worry about. There was no squinting necessary with yours. Defo Bfp. No shadow of a doubt!!


----------



## bundle4me

Well I hope yours appears soon as it's still early x


----------



## bundle4me

You tested again emma? X


----------



## Embo78

Thanks hun. I'm clinging onto hope cos the earliest I get bfp's usually is 12 dpo :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

Hope it's not an evaporation but prob Is with those [email protected] 
Fully prepared for it to be :((
Not gunna be able concentrate at work now


----------



## Embo78

I hope it's not too. You're still so early. Plenty of time to see that big fat positive :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Sorry embo :hugs:
Looking forward to your next test emma xx


----------



## Miss406

Yeah, sure thing embo. Fingers crossed you get strong lines soon though!

Emma, looks positive! Test again!


----------



## Miss406

I've had a huge temp drop. Too early for implantation it's just my surge of oestrogen.
It's stayed above my cover line. Wasn't this dramatic last cycle.


----------



## Buffyx

Whoops. Sorry embo - I thought that was your pic I was looking at but it wasnt.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Quick question anyone, im still having huge amount of ewcm temp down today and had 2 days of positive ov tests, is this normal? Tia xxx


----------



## Miss406

xxmyheartxx said:


> Quick question anyone, im still having huge amount of ewcm temp down today and had 2 days of positive ov tests, is this normal? Tia xxx

Do you have a chart? I'm no expert but a few days before my :bfp: with my last baby I had WCM, posted a photo on here and got the 'are you about to ovulate' messages in return... So could be a good symptom ;)


----------



## Miss406

:oops: I have a teeny tiny confession... :oops: :shock:

Now, I don't know what I was thinking, perhaps I just wasn't thinking at all... but I tested. :oops: :shock: Yes, yes - at only 4dpo. I'm staying away from home at the moment and purposly left my stash at home so I couldn't do just this - test!
I found one cheapie at the bottom of my handbag! :shock:
Last time I did one it was stark white immediately after testing. I also did the last test around 4dpo too :haha:

So, I tested. I believe there should be two vertical lines... I got one of each.. both pink.... I was like Oh my life - what's going on? A few minutes later stark white! :lol:

Last time I tested though it was stark white immediately so it panicked me a little today to see the other pink line going across it :lol:

I'll attach pics for you...

Worrying thing is, tonight I am going home to check on the house and post, Will I be able to keep my stash there - untouched... Or should I grab 3 FRER and 1 CB digital for good measure? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







4dpooops.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 25









4dpooops1.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Miss406

aw1990, have you tested today?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Thanks hun, cant get chart to attach but if u click on ticker will take through to it, i hope i do will poas again after.
The sensible person in me says leave the tests alone, but the poas addict is going test test and test some more lol xx


----------



## Miss406

xxmyheartxx said:


> Thanks hun, cant get chart to attach but if u click on ticker will take through to it, i hope i do will poas again after.
> The sensible person in me says leave the tests alone, but the poas addict is going test test and test some more lol xx

Ha ha - I know what you're saying! We understand each other! 
If you wait until 10dpo so will I...... My fate lies in your hands, when are you testing again? :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Has anyone got any symptoms?

What about you girls with your BFP's?

The only thing I've got is that giant glob of cm today and my nipples are SLIGHTLY sore to touch, but this happens some cycles for me after O.

I'm 6dpo today.


----------



## Miss406

Nothing here buffy. A few odd pains in the other ovary but nothing major at all. Good luck for testing x


----------



## still hopping

Its great to hear so many have had BFP this month so far! So early in the piece too!! Good luck to all for the next 9months with your August bundles! :blue:
I have usually been quite calm about the wait but I don't know what it is that I feel quite anxious this time around :shrug: Maybe its just that we are at the end of another year of ttc after so many now??
I am 7dpo and have been feeling extremely tired last couple of days... although I have slept quite a lot... and feel that my bobs are a bit tender... no cramps or other symptoms so I guess too early to have any anyway. 
Although the waiting is killing me I am going to try and hold at least another three days to do the first test :flower: I have to try and calm down coz for sure the anxiety won't do me any favours either way! :thumbup:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Miss406 said:


> xxmyheartxx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun, cant get chart to attach but if u click on ticker will take through to it, i hope i do will poas again after.
> The sensible person in me says leave the tests alone, but the poas addict is going test test and test some more lol xx
> 
> Ha ha - I know what you're saying! We understand each other!
> If you wait until 10dpo so will I...... My fate lies in your hands, when are you testing again? :haha:Click to expand...

I may do some sample tests at 6dpo just to make sure its bfn hahaha


----------



## LavenderLove

So so sorry Embo. :(

Emma that looks like it could be promising. I'm hoping it's not the dreaded IC evap! FX it gets darker for you!

Ahhh the wait's hard eh Miss406? I know this month is going to be so hard for me with Christmas coming up. I hope I can survive until 14DPO! :lol:

1DPO here for me, hah. I'm getting twinges on both sides so hopefully that's my body spitting an egg out. We didn't DTD as much as I hoped, but hopefully what we did will count since it's right on O and the day before!


----------



## bundle4me

I have sore nipples if touched, been gassy tmi!, slight cramps now and then and at 7dpo I had a skin breakout but other than that I feel normal, fair bit of creamy cm. Good luck to all waiting to test x


----------



## Miss406

still hopping said:


> Its great to hear so many have had BFP this month so far! So early in the piece too!! Good luck to all for the next 9months with your August bundles! :blue:
> I have usually been quite calm about the wait but I don't know what it is that I feel quite anxious this time around :shrug: Maybe its just that we are at the end of another year of ttc after so many now??
> I am 7dpo and have been feeling extremely tired last couple of days... although I have slept quite a lot... and feel that my bobs are a bit tender... no cramps or other symptoms so I guess too early to have any anyway.
> Although the waiting is killing me I am going to try and hold at least another three days to do the first test :flower: I have to try and calm down coz for sure the anxiety won't do me any favours either way! :thumbup:

Good luck Hun! Keep us posted. Only three more days, you can do it!


----------



## onetubeleft

Congrats bundle! Told you I had a good feeling! How many dpo are you? I'm 11 today, finding it so difficult to wait it out till Friday xx


----------



## bundle4me

onetubeleft said:


> Congrats bundle! Told you I had a good feeling! How many dpo are you? I'm 11 today, finding it so difficult to wait it out till Friday xx

I'm 12 today so took the test at 11dpo. Line looked pretty good I'm so shocked it's not sunk in. Going to test again in morning to see how my lines doing. 
Thanks so much, hope you get your bfp when you test xx


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks all :))
Keep in me optimistic 
If I was home I'd test again but at work could do big hold and go to boots ?? Frer?? Or wait till morning -
Ahhh I don't kno !!


----------



## bundle4me

What would u tell us emma  frer test test test


----------



## Miss406

Wait until morning deffo!

I've made us a Fb group, you'll be able to add photos more easily x

https://m.facebook.com/groups/994644423886290?view=group&refresh_sidenav=1


----------



## emma4g63

Lol bund le !! You kno me to well
Don't want to be disappointed with a stark white frer!!


----------



## bundle4me

I thought that yesterday totally not what u mean. Lots of luck though xx


----------



## Embo78

Just requested :)


----------



## emma4g63

Someone on another site said Def evap as the line isn't has thick as control line?? Is this true ??


----------



## Embo78

Nothing is definite Emma. All will be revealed over the next few days :)


----------



## Miss406

Emma, don't google your answers! Everyone's different all you can do is test again tomorrow or the day after for more reliable results for you.. I did that last cycle, every temp drop, I googled. Convinced myself I was fine and getting a BFP... Google can't predict your life - Don't lose hope - hope is crucial in this journey to conceive! 

I'm hoping we can all keep more up to date on the Facebook group, the facebook app is obviously well advanced and much easier to read than the forum, plus adding photos you can enlarge properly etc.. Everyones welcome to join it!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/994644423886290/


----------



## bundle4me

I agree everyone every test is different use more ic before your frer xx


----------



## Miss406

Have you tested again Bundle4me? X


----------



## bundle4me

I'm waiting till fmu tomoro so it's hopefully nice and dark. It's dried so much darker than it was x


----------



## Miss406

Looking promising :D Can't wait until the morning, Will you use a FRER or another IC?


----------



## bundle4me

Got 3 frer so will use them every morning from tomorrow  x


----------



## Miss406

Jolly good plan there! I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed it's got massively dark lines for you! :dust:
And you Embo78 :dust: 
And you Emma4g63 :dust:

To be honest - every single one of you, waiting for your :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

FRER slightly darker this morning :dance:

https://oi60.tinypic.com/6o0qqv.jpg


----------



## Miss406

Thats brilliant CaribbeanBaby! Here's to a happy healthy 9 months for you both! Will you continue testing to see the lines get darker? I did it so late with my last baby I got the hook on effect and panicked :lol: :oops:


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats CaribbeanBaby glad your lines are getting darker x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hahah probably only until I get that 'pregnant' on the digital! I am annoyed I tested with it too early, doesn't seem as sensitive to me as other brands even though it promises '5 days sooner!' and AF is due on the 4th. You'd think for the price, it would be a bit more sensitive!!


----------



## Miss406

Our thread is doing really well for :bfp:
Congrats ladies!


----------



## Miss406

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Hahah probably only until I get that 'pregnant' on the digital! I am annoyed I tested with it too early, doesn't seem as sensitive to me as other brands even though it promises '5 days sooner!' and my AF is due on the 4th. You'd think for the price, it would be a bit more sensitive!!

In theory it SHOULD say pregnant now, I mean you don't have to squint at that line on the FRER! 
I've known fainter lines with FRER to get a 'pregnant' result! 
When will you use the CB? :D


----------



## bundle4me

I'm the same af due 4th. Once that date has been and gone into will feel so much better and will announce to my close family


----------



## Miss406

Keeping everything crossed for you! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks miss, can't wait to see yours and everyone else's bfp too x


----------



## Miss406

Absolutely! Our thoughts are still with you ellahopesky. What a terrible month for you. :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

I've added our group details on page 1 :D


----------



## Miss406

Can you tell after days of being slightly under-active I am now on my laptop :haha:
If anyone wants pics tweaking, forward them to me - I love tweaking :D


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Miss406 said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hahah probably only until I get that 'pregnant' on the digital! I am annoyed I tested with it too early, doesn't seem as sensitive to me as other brands even though it promises '5 days sooner!' and my AF is due on the 4th. You'd think for the price, it would be a bit more sensitive!!
> 
> In theory it SHOULD say pregnant now, I mean you don't have to squint at that line on the FRER!
> I've known fainter lines with FRER to get a 'pregnant' result!
> When will you use the CB? :DClick to expand...

I might duck up to the chemist today and buy another one :D They are about $18 each here... island prices are crazy.


----------



## Miss406

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Hahah probably only until I get that 'pregnant' on the digital! I am annoyed I tested with it too early, doesn't seem as sensitive to me as other brands even though it promises '5 days sooner!' and my AF is due on the 4th. You'd think for the price, it would be a bit more sensitive!!
> 
> In theory it SHOULD say pregnant now, I mean you don't have to squint at that line on the FRER!
> I've known fainter lines with FRER to get a 'pregnant' result!
> When will you use the CB? :DClick to expand...
> 
> I might duck up to the chemist today and buy another one :D They are about $18 each here... island prices are crazy.Click to expand...

Not sure how much that is in GBP but yeah, they are but then the age old saying is 'you get what you pay for' they are generally quite good! :D


----------



## Embo78

Thanks for tweaking my frer on facebook hun. Will you try to post them here for me please? It's still not letting me :(


----------



## bundle4me

I don't do Facebook girls, problems with an ex so I won't do Facebook anymore xx


----------



## aPharmD

Anyone on here a chart reader? Mine is annoying me this month. It's super flat! Sorry I didn't plug all my pre o temps into my phone. My highest pre o was 97.45 except that 97.6 something and that was Bc I was extremely restless and actually got up to get a drink like an hour and a half before. So I discarded it. I think I had a fallback rise on 2 dpo but why so many flat temps?! And they seem low to me...


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 said:


> Thanks for tweaking my frer on facebook hun. Will you try to post them here for me please? It's still not letting me :(

Yeah, sure thing! I'll add the un-tweaked and tweaked version! :D

A pharm I'm no good with charts, sorry hun! I'm clueless really! Do you know you ovulated? Because 3 temperature elevations post ovulation is supposed to indicate ovulation, I would ask a doctor if you are actually ovulating hun! :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







embo78.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 18









embotweak.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## wantingagirl

Miss406 said:


> Emma, don't google your answers! Everyone's different all you can do is test again tomorrow or the day after for more reliable results for you.. I did that last cycle, every temp drop, I googled. Convinced myself I was fine and getting a BFP... Google can't predict your life - Don't lose hope - hope is crucial in this journey to conceive!
> 
> I'm hoping we can all keep more up to date on the Facebook group, the facebook app is obviously well advanced and much easier to read than the forum, plus adding photos you can enlarge properly etc.. Everyones welcome to join it!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/994644423886290/

Is the group set to private Hun? Xxx


----------



## Miss406

wantingagirl said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Emma, don't google your answers! Everyone's different all you can do is test again tomorrow or the day after for more reliable results for you.. I did that last cycle, every temp drop, I googled. Convinced myself I was fine and getting a BFP... Google can't predict your life - Don't lose hope - hope is crucial in this journey to conceive!
> 
> I'm hoping we can all keep more up to date on the Facebook group, the facebook app is obviously well advanced and much easier to read than the forum, plus adding photos you can enlarge properly etc.. Everyones welcome to join it!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/994644423886290/
> 
> Is the group set to private Hun? XxxClick to expand...

It's a closed group, but not secret... No one can see the posts in the group! :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

CaribbeanBaby said:


> FRER slightly darker this morning :dance:
> 
> https://oi60.tinypic.com/6o0qqv.jpg

Ems when's that test from I'm defo still seeing it and looks pink in the tweaked one 

Caribbean what dpo are you? 

Ahughes congrats also what dpo are you? Xx


----------



## Miss406

Oh I know, definitely looks pink.. Looking forward to tomorrows tests already!


----------



## Embo78

It's from yesterday hun. That's at the five minute point x


----------



## Baby.Love12

If this is double posted sorry.
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-02-06-36-37.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Miss406

Embo78 said:


> It's from yesterday hun. That's at the five minute point x

Off you go, Boots have FRER calling your name! Gawd I just want to see more lineage! :D Totally made that word up :D :haha:


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 said:


> If this is double posted sorry.


I'm on it! :D


----------



## Miss406

Hiya, I've done a little tweak, can't see anything hun... Still really early though, so fingers crossed! :dust:
 



Attached Files:







babylove.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 2









babylovetweak.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Baby.Love12

Thank you! See what the days coming bring.


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 said:


> Thank you! See what the days coming bring.

Absolutely! Do you have any FRER to use soon?


----------



## jessilou

Hi everyone, 
I am a newbie here. Got married a month ago and now we have decided we want to try for a baby. I had a breakthrough AF after 6 months on the pill on the 4th of Nov and then what I believe was a real AF on the 20th of Nov. Not really sure what we are doing so have just been doing it every 2nd day starting from CD9. Would like to buy some OPKS from ebay but not sure which brand to get , any ideas??

Jess xox


----------



## Miss406

jessilou said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie here. Got married a month ago and now we have decided we want to try for a baby. I had a breakthrough AF after 6 months on the pill on the 4th of Nov and then what I believe was a real AF on the 20th of Nov. Not really sure what we are doing so have just been doing it every 2nd day starting from CD9. Would like to buy some OPKS from ebay but not sure which brand to get , any ideas??
> 
> Jess xox

Hi Jess, congrats on getting married! :wedding:
I've found the best OPK's (and HPT's) are ''One step''. If you're looking for cheap and cheerful they're definitely the way forward. If you want something a little advanced, maybe try the clearblue digital OPK's or advanced monitor - costly but worth it. 
Would you like to join the thread? When will you start testing for pregnancy? :dust:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Miss406 said:


> Baby.Love12 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! See what the days coming bring.
> 
> Absolutely! Do you have any FRER to use soon?Click to expand...

No and I honestly probably wont grt any until I'm late


----------



## Miss406

Very sensible! Wish I could be that sensible! :oops: I'm already debating doing a FRER on Fri 7/8dpo! :shock:


----------



## jessilou

Thank you ! Will have a look at both of those types. I am happy to join the thread. If AF doesn't show before-hand I will test on the 18th of Dec as we are going on our belated honeymoon on the 19th so would like to know before then :happydance:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

wantingagirl said:


> Caribbean what dpo are you?

I am 14 DPO today. I think AF was due on the 4th Dec.


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats on the wedding jess, good luck! 

Miss - what's the groups privacy set us as I'm on another group and if it's not fully closed then others on fb can see it I'm just being extra cautious lol xx


----------



## Embo78

Oh God!!! Hope my friends can't see what I'm posting!! We haven't told our family we're TTC :/


----------



## emma4g63

Aww guys I don't have Facebook :((
Cnt wait see your test bundle 
Your right miss bloody Google haha


----------



## Sunny27

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## mum140381

i dont like facebook sorry 1dpo for me 

congrats on all the bfp,s lets hope there is more to come :)


----------



## Leann83

jessilou said:


> Thank you ! Will have a look at both of those types. I am happy to join the thread. If AF doesn't show before-hand I will test on the 18th of Dec as we are going on our belated honeymoon on the 19th so would like to know before then :happydance:

Welcome Jess! :flower: 

The amount of times I am checking in on this thread is crazy :wacko: but in fairness there's new or suspected BFPs nearly everytime I do! :haha:

AFM 1st doctors appt in an hour to confirm and get my forms filled out, yay! :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

Who is testing today or tomorrow?


----------



## emma4g63

I'm testing am bundle - fmu!!:thinking I'll be getting a big fat white test just using an ic !! Feel nervous 
Cnt wait see your dark lines your nr af due time anyway !
ow u feeling today


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> I'm testing am bundle - fmu!!:thinking I'll be getting a big fat white test just using an ic !! Feel nervous
> Cnt wait see your dark lines your nr af due time anyway !
> ow u feeling today

Hope for good lines for us both with fmu then 
I feel okay just nervous till af times passes, would of been between wed and Friday with my cycle being messed up after m/c


----------



## gits87

wow we have had 4 bfps already!!!
This is amazing I am so happy for everyone :) 
My body is being really weird this month I probably wont be as lucky as everyone I think its going to be a BFN when I test :(


----------



## AugustBride6

I am just hanging out at 7dpo with absolutely nothing to report except a crazy chart that makes absolutely no sense. :shrug: Oh well, only time will tell!


----------



## mum140381

AugustBride6 said:


> I am just hanging out at 7dpo with absolutely nothing to report except a crazy chart that makes absolutely no sense. :shrug: Oh well, only time will tell!

chart is crazy lefts hope its a good sign x


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Embo - FX'd for you

Congrats to the new BFPs!!

I can't believe how many BFPs are on here, is this normal? This is my first time joining a testing thread.

Afm I'm 9 dpo, have had very sore bb's over past few days (and today they're sore in my underarms??? Too many pushups yesterday?), cramps, intermittent nausea, mood swings, all the normal PMS for me, but of course I'm hoping it also might mean our little miracle is cooking!

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## karenh

jessilou said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am a newbie here. Got married a month ago and now we have decided we want to try for a baby. I had a breakthrough AF after 6 months on the pill on the 4th of Nov and then what I believe was a real AF on the 20th of Nov. Not really sure what we are doing so have just been doing it every 2nd day starting from CD9. Would like to buy some OPKS from ebay but not sure which brand to get , any ideas??
> 
> Jess xox

My RE said to only use clear blue digital with the smiley. Takes all the guess work out. I love them. Congratulations on your wedding and welcome.


----------



## Miss406

Hello ladies!

Group is now secret, can only be found on that link :)
Four bfp and 2 more looking extremely hopeful! Just so bored of waiting man! :haha:
Still can't believe I POAS today at only 4/5 dpo :oops: lol!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Miss406, you're hilarious!! So tempting though right? I haven't even O'd yet and I'm tempted to! Luckily the OPKs will help with my POAS cravings! I will definitely be joining the facebook group as soon as I am in my TWW. Thanks for setting that up!

Getting excited to see the tests from all of you ladies:) bundle, I know yours will be crazy dark! It was easy to see on the first one! 

AFM CD10 today and I'm actually feeling like I might ovulate early this month! This is judging mostly from CM. Usually, because I ovulate so late, I have a period of nothing down there before watery and EWCM start. This month, feeling watery already! So excited! OPKs and BDing start tonight! Does anyone know if OH being sick might affect our chances this month? He just has a cold and he hasn't taken anything for it. Also, does anyone do the cough syrup thing? When should I start that?


----------



## bundle4me

Very quiet this evening how is everyone?


----------



## SweetPea3200

I was thinking the same thing! Although, it's still morning where I am. Work is boring so I've been able to visit more than usual. Usually when I sign on I have at least 3 pages to read in this thread!


----------



## emma4g63

finally home from work~!! LONG DAY IS A UNDERSTATMENT!!

think i look at the picture of my pee stick a 100 times on break lol!!
proper thinking to much into it.

im feeling hungry today though!!... 
how is everyone else


----------



## bundle4me

Emma I'm extra too. Looking forward to tomorrow


----------



## emma4g63

i know i think im doing well not testing right now lol!!
no idea how you have done today without!!

feeling crampy though bit AF LIKE..
tbh felt this with both my pregnancys tho


----------



## Buffyx

Good morning (from where I am) :flower:

7dpo today & resisted the urge to test this morning. Really wanting to hold off until AF is due but I always get a little crazy around 8dpo :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Also that FB link tells me that it's a broken link & can't be found :shrug:


----------



## bundle4me

Emma I'm keep cramping still, it's crazy cos we love cramps till we get our bfp then cramps panic us haha. Buffy 8dpo is crazy time


----------



## emma4g63

haha buffy i think you did well not test so far!!!
i was testing at 5 dpo!!
LOL

i know bundle... weird how crazy this POAS makes you!!!


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck to all the ladies testing tomorrow! Can't wait to see! 

I'm feeling really different this cycle. I have nausea, heartburn, cramps & sore boobs. I had a really intense cramp that lasted about 30 seconds yesterday, kinda felt like a contraction. 

I'm only 4dpo, is it even possible to feel so pregnant this early on!?


----------



## Buffyx

When I got my BFP I was convinced from 1dpo that I was pregnant because I just felt different. I was right! So I believe you definitely can know at 4dpo. A lot of people disagree with me though :flower:


----------



## emma4g63

I think the same I'm sure last time I knew very early on - just didn't test until late


----------



## bundle4me

I've got horrible achy pains in the back of my legs ouch


----------



## karenh

So exhausted today. Also feeling weird. Hope being sick won't keep embryo from implanting.


----------



## emma4g63

Awww bundle must be the Lil baba your growing :) they send ur body out of whack don't they !

Anyone kno wats thr chances of a second evap ??


----------



## CoralInGold

Unlikely! Post post!


----------



## emma4g63

Lol I can't I sneaked to bathroom took it and only just had chance go look and there's a bloody faint line agsin but after time limit - grrrrr can't post as havnt took Pic ad oh would be wandering why I need my phone in loo @!


----------



## bundle4me

Ahh emma it can't be another evap :)


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Ahh emma it can't be another evap :)

Thought it would make me feel better but it's not made me worst !! Arghhhhh lol this is madness this
Using my frer and tommorow will kno for Def then 
What do you think ??


----------



## karenh

I always have my phone in the bathroom. I am so afraid of evaps, I am going to try and hold out.


----------



## bundle4me

Def frer they don't evap. Well not from my experience. Make sure you have your phone with u tomorrow  I will hopefully be posting a pic bright and early


----------



## LavenderLove

Sounds like an FRER in the morning is going to be a good plan for you Emma! FX!


----------



## Buffyx

Definitely FRER it tomorrow! 

I think I might cave & test tomorrow. Ugh


----------



## onetubeleft

I'm 11dpo, hope all these bfp have rubbed off on me. Had an evap last week. So I've made a pac to not test till Friday. I'm really struggling at the moment girls. Just want the good news! Not had any symptoms other than warm feet (when they're usually like blocks of ice) cm is thick creamy and White. And cervical position hasn't moved yet. Still very much soft high and closed. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed this is it. Really need a pick me up. How are you all? X


----------



## Buffyx

Well I'm 7dpo & have a tiny bit of white creamy cm, and I had a big thick glob yesterday. Nothing else really. Slightly sore nipples when to touch, but this is also a sign I've ovulated on some cycles.

I don't know anything about cervix positioning. How does it all work?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Onetube, sounds like promising symptoms! Emma I can't wait to see your frer tomorrow morning. 

AFM URGH!!! Got a positive ovulation test today at CD10! I usually O CD18 or later! We haven't even BDed yet cuz OH has been sick. Gonna start the BD party tonight and hope we aren't too late:( I got a blood test to confirm ovulation so I will find out the results tomorrow. I'm hoping that it wasn't accurate so we can have a bit more time!


----------



## Buffyx

Ok I've just researched cervix positions. If I can muster up the courage, I'll check it on my lunch break :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no sweetpea, I hope you haven't missed it.

DH and I basically BD every second day, no matter where we are in the cycle. I'd hate to have a weird cycle & miss our opportunity all together.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Here it is girls! :dance: 

https://i58.tinypic.com/14nejus.jpg


----------



## Baby.Love12

Big congrats. Love seeing the digital. Kinda solidifies everything.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Baby.Love12 said:


> Big congrats. Love seeing the digital. Kinda solidifies everything.

Thank you :) and yes.. that's why I did it even though I already knew from my previous 184186 tests in the last few days. I did a digital 2 days ago and BFN which I didn't like to see in such stark, harsh words. So I had to prove it wrong! 

Miss406 they are about 12GBP


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay! Congrats:) it'll be a great nine months! Were you swaying at all? Or hoping either way?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

SweetPea3200 said:


> Yay! Congrats:) it'll be a great nine months! Were you swaying at all? Or hoping either way?

Thanks :D

Do you mean towards preferred gender?

I hope you caught your eggie in time :dust:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Guys I have tested again. Anything?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-02-18-01-04.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I can't see anything BabyLove! Maybe get Miss406 to tweak it again :)


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats CaribbeanBaby! Glad you were able to prove that digi wrong! :dance:

Baby.Love I can't see anything on my monitor (played a little with it in Photoshop) but hopefully others can!


----------



## Baby.Love12

Idk the wrapper says 15 miu so maybe not to sensitive. I wish my 90 day probationary period at work would end so I could get insurance.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

When does that end? Maybe you should wait for insurance!


----------



## Baby.Love12

In January, I am anxious to get to see a specialist have been ttc for 20 months


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That's not too far away at all.. definitely worth waiting for! I am Australian so our medical care is very different to yours, but I do know that if you don't have insurance in USA, it's insanely expensive! My husband (American) just put me on his health insurance last week but I am skeptical on whether or not it covers a non US citizen oer permanent resident.


----------



## LavenderLove

It should cover a permanent resident Caribbean, but I'm not 100% sure. I moved from the US to Canada and wasn't eligible for the government coverage until this fall - 3 months after I got permanent residency. DH was still able to put me on secondary insurance before then though, so I at least had prescriptions, chiropractic, massage therapy etc. covered for a while. :)

That's good that you can get insurance next month Baby.Love. If no BFP this cycle you're not very far at all from getting to see the doctors and specialists you need.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Seems like such a short time but after waiting this long already, seems like an eternity. My fiance had a semen analysis a month or two ago and all was way above normal and I have two children from a previous marriage so idk what the problem could be


----------



## Buffyx

That's so strange baby love. Hopefully you can get some answers!! :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LavenderLove said:


> It should cover a permanent resident Caribbean, but I'm not 100% sure. I moved from the US to Canada and wasn't eligible for the government coverage until this fall - 3 months after I got permanent residency. DH was still able to put me on secondary insurance before then though, so I at least had prescriptions, chiropractic, massage therapy etc. covered for a while. :)
> 
> That's good that you can get insurance next month Baby.Love. If no BFP this cycle you're not very far at all from getting to see the doctors and specialists you need.

I am not even a permanent resident though.. I am an Australian citizen and resident, so I don't see how I would be covered. I will have to get my husband to look further into it, I guess.


----------



## SweetPea3200

CaribbeanBaby said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats:) it'll be a great nine months! Were you swaying at all? Or hoping either way?
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> Do you mean towards preferred gender?
> 
> I hope you caught your eggie in time :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks! Yeah were you hoping for one or the other?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

SweetPea3200 said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Congrats:) it'll be a great nine months! Were you swaying at all? Or hoping either way?
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> Do you mean towards preferred gender?
> 
> I hope you caught your eggie in time :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! Yeah were you hoping for one or the other?Click to expand...

Nope! I always wanted a girl and I got her 14 years ago so now I don't mind either way :) team yellow!


----------



## Buffyx

CaribbeanBaby said:


> LavenderLove said:
> 
> 
> It should cover a permanent resident Caribbean, but I'm not 100% sure. I moved from the US to Canada and wasn't eligible for the government coverage until this fall - 3 months after I got permanent residency. DH was still able to put me on secondary insurance before then though, so I at least had prescriptions, chiropractic, massage therapy etc. covered for a while. :)
> 
> That's good that you can get insurance next month Baby.Love. If no BFP this cycle you're not very far at all from getting to see the doctors and specialists you need.
> 
> I am not even a permanent resident though.. I am an Australian citizen and resident, so I don't see how I would be covered. I will have to get my husband to look further into it, I guess.Click to expand...

Hmm in Australia you have to be a permanent resident, so I would think it'd be the same in the US?
Why would you want to leave Australia?! :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My husband lives in the Caribbean. I travel back and forth every 2 months... he can't live in AU due to work so I will have to move there!


----------



## bundle4me

Morning all,really nervous this morning my line isn't much darker at all today :( this is bad right???? X


----------



## Buffyx

Every second day your HCG doubles. Do you have a pic?


----------



## bundle4me

My last one was 2 evening's ago but did this with fmu x
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0044.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Buffyx

You're right. It's not very dark. You're still early - you haven't missed a period yet. Maybe just keep testing?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

My tests are always rubbish fmu hun, some people test better later in the day, good luck xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Af due this week sometime, my cycles used to be 28 but since m/c 33,31 & 29 and today is cd28 so not quite sure what my exact day x


----------



## bundle4me

xxmyheartxx said:


> My tests are always rubbish fmu hun, some people test better later in the day, good luck xxx

Thank you might try tea time xx


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah I had a super short cycle last cycle (after my loss) - it really messes things up!! 

I'm sure you'll be fine. Test again later x


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you buffy xx


----------



## bundle4me

Does look darker when put together in suppose. Thanks girls don't no what I'd do with out you xxx :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-03-07-29-49.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 23


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Does look darker when put together in suppose. Thanks girls don't no what I'd do with out you xxx :hugs:

look fab them bundle def darker !!!
congrats and try to relax now :happydance::happydance:
lol!!!


----------



## mum140381

nice progression x


----------



## emma4g63

soo confused... took the FRER FMU... big white nothing!!

took and IC at same time same urine... BFN!!!
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141203_072400_zpsb9dp1das.jpg


sorry not best pic feel deflated now 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141203_073017_zps3ga549xu.jpg

took two IC yesterday one FMU... and one after work 2.5 hr hold at aorund 7pm..
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141203_072638_zpsppwnw5uv.jpg

bottom one is last nights... 
both read after 10 mins though
:cry:


----------



## bundle4me

Oh no emma :( them ic def look bfp xxx :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Oh no emma :( them ic def look bfp xxx :hugs:

exactly what i thought!! espec after last nights...its 100% pink and everything!!
so confused.... 
bloody cheap tests


----------



## bundle4me

The ic's are ment to be more sensitive than frer I think. 2 evaps tho just doesn't seem right x


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> The ic's are ment to be more sensitive than frer I think. 2 evaps tho just doesn't seem right x

be just my luck though!! started to let my hopes build last night after that second one!! and shouldnt have really...

will see what tommorow brings.. 
more waiting lol!!!! :nope:


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm sorry Emma! :( Those ICs look like BFPs but if they are indeed read after 10 min they could be the dreaded evap. You're really not out until AF hits though!

Congrats to you bundle! That looks like nice progression. :happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

Thank you lavenderlove 
Emma are u using another ic later?


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Thank you lavenderlove
> Emma are u using another ic later?

i might try SMU... on a IC .. what do you think???


----------



## bundle4me

Like myheart said earlier sometimes fmu isn't always the best so yeah give it a try x


----------



## emma4g63

well ill have to do one with a 3 hour hold for SMU... at 10.15 ish before i need to get ready for work!! 

what about you bundle next steps?? are you putting your pregnancy ticker on???
;))


----------



## bundle4me

Feel scared to but yeah suppose I should  fx for u x


----------



## Miss406

Congrads bundle, brilliant progression. Will update the thread now. :)

Baby love, will edit your photo on the laptop, another restless night with baby and insomnia. Struggling at the moment. 

Emma, I'm so sorry. Those bloody tests!! Good luck for smu! :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

CaribbeanBaby, lovely to see that word... No denying that. :)


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks miss, how are you feeling? Any symptoms x


----------



## Buffyx

Great progression Bundle!!

Emma that sucks. Hopefully next test shows up something more positive..:hugs:


----------



## Miss406

bundle4me said:


> Thanks miss, how are you feeling? Any symptoms x

Not really to be honest! An occasional tiny pinch pain around the left, nothing to write home about really! :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

thanks guys..
i feel super tired this morn but thinking its because i didnt sleep much after than last evap!!!

dont think SMU will bring much as they were stark white!! no glimmer lol!!

waiting game continues....


----------



## Miss406

BabyLove, I've done my best with the picture! I think I see a faint something but looks like an evap to me! Keep testing though, fingers crossed!
 



Attached Files:







babylove2edit.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> thanks guys..
> i feel super tired this morn but thinking its because i didnt sleep much after than last evap!!!
> 
> dont think SMU will bring much as they were stark white!! no glimmer lol!!
> 
> waiting game continues....

All we can do Emma! Have you done an OPK recently? Sometimes it shows up a tad earlier on those, but be careful it's not another LH peak before AF! Just would be interesting....


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> thanks guys..
> i feel super tired this morn but thinking its because i didnt sleep much after than last evap!!!
> 
> dont think SMU will bring much as they were stark white!! no glimmer lol!!
> 
> waiting game continues....
> 
> All we can do Emma! Have you done an OPK recently? Sometimes it shows up a tad earlier on those, but be careful it's not another LH peak before AF! Just would be interesting....Click to expand...

ill do one with the SMU test... might aswell lol!!!!


----------



## Miss406

Whilst insomnia struck me again last night I used my time wisely. 

I did this - https://www.mysticalball.com and asked if I am pregnant. Her first reply was 'maybe' :shock: I asked again and she then said yes! :haha: (It's something to bide the time isn't it, try it).

Also I made a few icons........
 



Attached Files:







10171145_613479588780469_3115129129372154505_n.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6









10403069_613492455445849_722517811163937163_n.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Whilst insomnia struck me again last night I used my time wisely.
> 
> I did this - https://www.mysticalball.com and asked if I am pregnant. Her first reply was 'maybe' :shock: I asked again and she then said yes! :haha: (It's something to bide the time isn't it, try it).
> 
> Also I made a few icons........

heyyy!! it told me to ask again later!!!
cheeky !!!


----------



## Miss406

Yes please, feel free to post the pics as per :)


----------



## emma4g63

ooo just said definite !!


----------



## Miss406

Well according to FF I am 5dpo. However I could be as much as 7dpo. I believe I am 6dpo. Still way too early to test but sod it, I wanted to! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







5dpoedit.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Well according to FF I am 5dpo. However I could be as much as 7dpo. I believe I am 6dpo. Still way too early to test but sod it, I wanted to! :haha:

lol miss!! i started this early!!
start as we mean to go on!
only problem is 5dpo i started with one .... 9dpo... done 2 already yesterday and will be 3 today :shrug:
:dohh:


----------



## Miss406

Looked at my picture again. I think I have line eye already. :shock:
 



Attached Files:







5dpoedit2.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Buffyx

I don't see anything miss :shrug: 

I seriously hate the two week wait. This is only my third time. I don't know how much longer I can go on!


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Looked at my picture again. I think I have line eye already. :shock:

ahhh miss dont give me line eye!! im testing soon!!!

think im seeing something though


----------



## LavenderLove

Ah rats I'm on my laptop and it's so hard to tell for me Miss406! :dohh:

Ha, I asked the mysical ball if I'd be pregnant this month and it said absolutely. I sure hope so!


----------



## Miss406

Fingers crossed she's right! 

:haha: what am I like? Line eye already lol! :oops:


----------



## emma4g63

SMU BFN too!! cant believe those two were evaps yesterday!! 


bottom was last nigth top is SMU..

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141203_103417_zps4fdxaiic.jpg


opk at same time.. it went wierd the dye ran i think

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141203_103511_zpsnmqkmu1t.jpg


:shrug:


----------



## Miss406

I see another pink line on the bottom one... Fingers crossed opk and hpt get darker!


----------



## bundle4me

:-( not sure what's going on with those emma, keeping my fx for you!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks guys !! Off to work now :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I see the line on the bottom to hun, fx it gets darker, miss something is catching my eye also xxx


----------



## Miss406

Thanks my heart! Weird or what lol x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ha I know, but I love looking at tests hahaha xx


----------



## Miss406

Me too.... Haha... I'm going to skip testing tomorrow and test again on Friday! :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Anyone know what "sell to big brother" on gumtree means? :oops:


----------



## Miss406

Proper emotional at the moment. Just burst into tears watching this morning!


----------



## wantingagirl

Miss - fx for you 

Did you get my post on the fb group? 

Emma that's weird I defo seen lines have you done a frer 

Mine today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Miss406

SweetPea3200 said:


> Miss406, you're hilarious!! So tempting though right? I haven't even O'd yet and I'm tempted to! Luckily the OPKs will help with my POAS cravings! I will definitely be joining the facebook group as soon as I am in my TWW. Thanks for setting that up!
> 
> Getting excited to see the tests from all of you ladies:) bundle, I know yours will be crazy dark! It was easy to see on the first one!
> 
> AFM CD10 today and I'm actually feeling like I might ovulate early this month! This is judging mostly from CM. Usually, because I ovulate so late, I have a period of nothing down there before watery and EWCM start. This month, feeling watery already! So excited! OPKs and BDing start tonight! Does anyone know if OH being sick might affect our chances this month? He just has a cold and he hasn't taken anything for it. Also, does anyone do the cough syrup thing? When should I start that?




Buffyx said:


> Good morning (from where I am) :flower:
> 
> 7dpo today & resisted the urge to test this morning. Really wanting to hold off until AF is due but I always get a little crazy around 8dpo :haha:




Buffyx said:


> Also that FB link tells me that it's a broken link & can't be found :shrug:




wantingagirl said:


> Miss - fx for you
> 
> Did you get my post on the fb group?
> 
> Emma that's weird I defo seen lines have you done a frer
> 
> Mine today

Woo hoo! Look at that! Congrats Hun!


----------



## bundle4me

Are you further along wantingagirl? Didn't think digi said 2-3 when your not 4 weeks on ticker yet


----------



## Miss406

I don't see it on the group, did you deffo post it? Lol


----------



## wantingagirl

bundle4me said:


> Are you further along wantingagirl? Didn't think digi said 2-3 when your not 4 weeks on ticker yet

No I temp I'm definitely 13dpo I've had this one time before but just after AF my period is due tomorrow. I think it depends on when you implant I think I did between 6-7dpo I got a line quite early. But every pregnancy is different I only got a faint hint of a line at 11dpo with Olivia xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Miss406 said:


> I don't see it on the group, did you deffo post it? Lol

Are you Sonia? Lol 

I just got a reply xx


----------



## drjo718

Well ladies I had my FSH and LH drawn yesterday. FSH was 5.1 and LH was 9.5. It was CD 6 and I just finished 100 mg clomid later that day. My midwife said those levels were fine, that the PCOS ratio is 3 to 1 LH to FSH. So hoping I ovulate this time! Plus we leave for vacation tomorrow morning, so there's plenty of time to BD!


----------



## Miss406

wantingagirl said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> I don't see it on the group, did you deffo post it? Lol
> 
> Are you Sonia? Lol
> 
> I just got a reply xxClick to expand...

Hello, yes - that is me.. I just didn't see those pictures on the group lol! :oops:



drjo718 said:


> Well ladies I had my FSH and LH drawn yesterday. FSH was 5.1 and LH was 9.5. It was CD 6 and I just finished 100 mg clomid later that day. My midwife said those levels were fine, that the PCOS ratio is 3 to 1 LH to FSH. So hoping I ovulate this time! Plus we leave for vacation tomorrow morning, so there's plenty of time to BD!

Good luck hun :spermy: :dust:


----------



## Baby.Love12

Miss. When you get a chance will you che out my testing thread please........maybe a little tweak.......thanks girl!


----------



## wantingagirl

Anyone that can't see the group cos it's set to 'secret' as people can see what group you belong to otherwise add me on fb then I request to add to
Add you to he group I'm Shonagraysmith I don't mind you adding me on fb anyway :)


----------



## Miss406

Anyone having problems finding / joining the facebook group can add me as a friend and I will invite you in, it's secret so perhaps that's why you're having difficulty joining... 

This is me


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 said:


> Miss. When you get a chance will you che out my testing thread please........maybe a little tweak.......thanks girl!




Miss406 said:


> BabyLove, I've done my best with the picture! I think I see a faint something but looks like an evap to me! Keep testing though, fingers crossed!

I already did :haha:
Page 109 :)


----------



## Baby.Love12

There is one from this morning


----------



## wantingagirl

Anyone want to add me anyway it's 'shonagraysmith' and it's a pic of my daughter :) would be nice esp for this group sticking together til,everyone has their babies and see them get older I'm in another group when I had my last daughter :thumbup:


----------



## Miss406

Baby.Love12 said:


> There is one from this morning

Oh did I edit the picture from yesterday?


----------



## wantingagirl

Baby.Love12 said:


> There is one from this morning

Are you on the group Hun? I haven't seen anything yet? Xx


----------



## bebedreamr

So only 4 days before af, and still getting BFN's. Symptoms are: really moody/agitated, sore boobies (Which is usual right after Oing for me) and slight nausea this morning. 

Has anyone tested negative 4 days before their period and got a positive when af is due? I'm grasping at straws here I think. LOL


----------



## wantingagirl

bebedreamr said:


> So only 4 days before af, and still getting BFN's. Symptoms are: really moody/agitated, sore boobies (Which is usual right after Oing for me) and slight nausea this morning.
> 
> Has anyone tested negative 4 days before their period and got a positive when af is due? I'm grasping at straws here I think. LOL

Did you get a positive ses pregnant if your avatar?


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Ive not peed on anything today arghhh, seriously might just pee on an ov test lol xx


----------



## Miss406

Bebedreamr ~ I did with my last baby, even spent £10 on those 'voila' pregnancy tests which have only 5miu sensitivity, all negative until 14dpo and I decided to use the last test in the house, a CB digital. Pregnant 1-2 I then couldn't believe it and went to the pharmacy saying it was a faulty test :haha:

Wantingagirl ~ Oh yes, I see what you mean! :shock:

xxmyheartxx ~ Do it do it do it! :D


----------



## Miss406

Another mystic ball fun for you lot, ask it if you are pregnant :D

https://www.8-ball-magic.com/index.php#anchor


----------



## Miss406

https://www.ask8ball.net/ ''Outlook good'' LOL :haha: Just for fun :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Hahahaha very doubtful!!! Really?! :haha:


----------



## Miss406

Ha ha... Stupid things lol


----------



## bebedreamr

wantingagirl said:


> bebedreamr said:
> 
> 
> So only 4 days before af, and still getting BFN's. Symptoms are: really moody/agitated, sore boobies (Which is usual right after Oing for me) and slight nausea this morning.
> 
> Has anyone tested negative 4 days before their period and got a positive when af is due? I'm grasping at straws here I think. LOL
> 
> Did you get a positive ses pregnant if your avatar?Click to expand...

\

Sorry wanting, that was from my last pregnancy with my DD! Good for pointing that out, I am going to change it now! :)



> Miss406 Bebedreamr ~ I did with my last baby, even spent £10 on those 'voila' pregnancy tests which have only 5miu sensitivity, all negative until 14dpo and I decided to use the last test in the house, a CB digital. Pregnant 1-2 I then couldn't believe it and went to the pharmacy saying it was a faulty test

hahaha that is so cute! That makes me feel a little better then. I am not a patient woman when it comes to these things so I find the TWW hard. Especially because 2 of my besties are just newly pregnant, and my sister in law is also so I want to share in the experience! Plus I LOVE being pregnant and our DD will be 3 in February


----------



## drjo718

bebedreamr said:


> So only 4 days before af, and still getting BFN's. Symptoms are: really moody/agitated, sore boobies (Which is usual right after Oing for me) and slight nausea this morning.
> 
> Has anyone tested negative 4 days before their period and got a positive when af is due? I'm grasping at straws here I think. LOL

I did with my mc! Tested at 10dpo just bc I had an appointment that day, even though we only BD'd once without contraception, and got a BFN. Then AF didn't show so I tested at 15dpo and got a positive.


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Emma and Baby.Love - Positive thoughts of :dust: your way :hugs:

Bundle - I can see the progression!

Wantingagirl - BOOM!! You don't mess around! Those are some Lovely BFPs!!

Am due for AF today or tomorrow, BFN at 10 dpo this morning but my temp is still high so I'm not considering myself out just yet.

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## Miss406

Hopeful in OR said:


> Am due for AF today or tomorrow, BFN at 10 dpo this morning but my temp is still high so I'm not considering myself out just yet.
> 
> :dust: to everyone!!

Fingers crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Miss406

Usually my cycles are 28 days long. Last cycle was 26 days long and based on that information FF thinks I am in for a 32 day cycle Anyone know why?


----------



## mum140381

fx for everyone 2dpo want to test already lol


----------



## Miss406

It's dreadful isn't it Mum?! I actually don't know how I am going to get past these next few days without testing! :shock:


----------



## bebedreamr

mum140381 said:


> fx for everyone 2dpo want to test already lol

haha I think I started at 4dpo. I totally feel you.

I am pretty sure the dollar store tests are all that keeps me going!


----------



## Miss406

Why is when you try to advise people they don't appreciate it? In future I won't help any of them out... people are so ungrateful these days! Thankfully it's not on B and B!


----------



## hiphophooray

Hello ladies! Can I be added to Dec 7th? Technically thats when I should wait until, although ive been getting bfn/evaps the past 2 days. I have been having some "symptoms", sharp pains, cramping, wetid cm, sore bbs, emotional, so I really hope this is the month! GL everyone!


----------



## Miss406

hiphophooray said:


> Hello ladies! Can I be added to Dec 7th? Technically thats when I should wait until, although ive been getting bfn/evaps the past 2 days. I have been having some "symptoms", sharp pains, cramping, wetid cm, sore bbs, emotional, so I really hope this is the month! GL everyone!

Hello! Welcome! Yes, feel free to join! I'll add your date now. How many DPO are you currently? Good luck! :dust:


----------



## hiphophooray

Thank you! I am not sure what dpo I am because I dont temp, but I am assuming I am around 9-10 dpo by now.


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations to all the ladies with their BFPs! :happydance: 

Mystic Meg said 'definetly' & 8 ball said 'it is certain'.

Well although they're rubbish, I think they might be right, I don't want to jinx anything but I feel a lot like I did with Brooke. 

It's my birthday today so OH took me out for some breakfast, which I wasnt really feeling anyway but wanted to give it a go, it tasted so odd I just wasn't enjoying it, but what topped it off was the egg! I took a bite then embarrisingly ran to the bathroom & was sick :-( couldn't even drink my coffee, & I'm a coffee lover! 

I've gone off bacon which is what I went off with Brooke, my sense of smell is very strong & all I've managed to eat today is half a sandwich & a croissant.

I just feel so different. I'm only 5dpo, I hope it's possible to feel like this so early on. 

I'm optimistic for now but we'll see.


----------



## bebedreamr

CoralInGold said:


> Congratulations to all the ladies with their BFPs! :happydance:
> 
> Mystic Meg said 'definetly' & 8 ball said 'it is certain'.
> 
> Well although they're rubbish, I think they might be right, I don't want to jinx anything but I feel a lot like I did with Brooke.
> 
> It's my birthday today so OH took me out for some breakfast, which I wasnt really feeling anyway but wanted to give it a go, it tasted so odd I just wasn't enjoying it, but what topped it off was the egg! I took a bite then embarrisingly ran to the bathroom & was sick :-( couldn't even drink my coffee, & I'm a coffee lover!
> 
> I've gone off bacon which is what I went off with Brooke, my sense of smell is very strong & all I've managed to eat today is half a sandwich & a croissant.
> 
> I just feel so different. I'm only 5dpo, I hope it's possible to feel like this so early on.
> 
> I'm optimistic for now but we'll see.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Those symptoms sound promising, I hope its your BFP coming!!!! :)


----------



## Miss406

Very promising symptoms! I've had vivid dreams and diahrroea! Trying my to read too much into it...


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Happy birthday coral, sounds promising xxx


----------



## Miss406

Forgot to say, happy birthday! X


----------



## CoralInGold

Thanks ladies xxx

With all these symptoms, I'm tempted to test, can you imagine a BFP at 5dpo haha.... Very wishful thinking there!


----------



## CoralInGold

Well, it's official, I am a POASaholic! Earliest I've ever tested! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## CoralInGold

Oops wrong photo... Bare with me...


----------



## Miss406

:haha: I did one this morning too! :oops:


----------



## CoralInGold




----------



## mum140381

haha lol we have all been there and tested at 5dpo lots of time yet :) fx x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Whilst insomnia struck me again last night I used my time wisely.
> 
> I did this - https://www.mysticalball.com and asked if I am pregnant. Her first reply was 'maybe' :shock: I asked again and she then said yes! :haha: (It's something to bide the time isn't it, try it).
> 
> Also I made a few icons........
> 
> heyyy!! it told me to ask again later!!!
> cheeky !!!Click to expand...

Well I asked it, and it said no!! It lies a lot...


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

bundle4me said:


> Are you further along wantingagirl? Didn't think digi said 2-3 when your not 4 weeks on ticker yet

My digi said 1 -2 weeks but I charted and temped this month so my ticker is right.. not sure why my digi said less!


----------



## bundle4me

Think it goes from ovulation or implantation CaribbeanBaby but I was curious cos wantingagirl frer was so dark and digi 2-3 and she's about the same dpo as us. Like everyone said everyone is different


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Whoops wrong thread lol wow baby brain already....


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

bundle4me said:


> Think it goes from ovulation or implantation CaribbeanBaby but I was curious cos wantingagirl frer was so dark and digi 2-3 and she's about the same dpo as us. Like everyone said everyone is different

That makes sense :)


----------



## bundle4me

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Spud - you'd appreciate this! I happened to find Manuka honey over here! What a random thing to find. I took a photo because the price just about made me faint!! :wacko: Who would pay that for 500 grams of honey??? :haha::haha:
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/14tq1j7.jpg

CaribbeanBaby that honey is about 10-20GBP over here it's crazy


----------



## Sunny27

Major temp drop today at 12dpo. AF is due Sat or Sun.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

bundle4me said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Spud - you'd appreciate this! I happened to find Manuka honey over here! What a random thing to find. I took a photo because the price just about made me faint!! :wacko: Who would pay that for 500 grams of honey??? :haha::haha:
> 
> CaribbeanBaby that honey is about 10-20GBP over here it's crazyClick to expand...

That is nuts. I think in Australia it's about $20 for the active 12+ Manuka honey . But $US36 is about $AU42 and 22GBP.


----------



## bundle4me

So ladies who's testing today or tomorrow? I have 2 frer left so using one tomorrow and again on Friday


----------



## Leann83

Happy Brithday Coral! Fxd for that BFP!


----------



## emma4g63

Not testing anymore me took one this afternoon n stark white 
I give up !!


----------



## Buffyx

Emma, you're only 9dpo? That is still so early. 

Yesterday I was so bloated and honestly looked pregnant! Not feeling anything today so far. I'm 
8dpo.

Happy birthday Coral x


----------



## bundle4me

My bfp was so faint emma and i was 11dpo x


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats to all with BFPs fingers crossed for those still hoping for their christmas present.
1 dpo today so the wait begins all ready I'm like nope not gonna happen.
Positive thinking this time reading all your updates keep me going , I may be quiet but thinking of u all.
X


----------



## Leti

May I join this lucky thread? congrats to all the BPF!!!

I will be testing December 23rd


----------



## Buffyx

Hey ckelly - good luck :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

Every pregnancy defo different. I don't think your suppose to get really dark and 2-3 yet but I implanted pretty early. Every person is different too. I think I may have implanted even as early 6dpo if not 7dpo. Usually u would only get a digi 2-3 when your 5 weeks pregnant or just under. With Cody I only got 1-2 at 14dpo and he is just fine :) xx


----------



## Buffyx

Hey Leti :wave: Welcome.


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi: ckelly and leti


----------



## emma4g63

Happy bday coral!! 

Welcome to everyone who has joined - im.supwr tired and boobs sore!


----------



## bundle4me

Welcome ladies good luck.
Emma my oh was in the bath and i was chatting to him, i fell asleep on the bathroom floor haha oops
Miss406 iv ordered those snow man booties for next year


----------



## Buffyx

I've been super tired too, but I've also had a really busy week, so not looking in to that. How am I only 8dpo? Slowest two weeks of my life!


----------



## aPharmD

7 dpo and accidentally took an frer. In all fairness there was a coupon for b1g1 free so I for 4 of them for $8! So once I had that many I just had to use them... Obvi it was a bfn. I swear I'm not testing again til Friday morning!


----------



## Buffyx

Haha oh no! Not much longer til Friday :)


----------



## aPharmD

When are you testing Buffyx?


----------



## LavenderLove

Welcome newcomers! :flower:

4 FRER's for $8 is pretty amazing aPharmD! I don't blame you for testing early at all. :haha:

Looks like I totally goofed on my OPKs (newbie in that department, ha) so I'll be 1 DPO on Friday as I got a rock-solid positive today. DH was happy to hear that, so now we have more chances for BD. Woo hoo!


----------



## Buffyx

I'm trying to hold off until AF is due (haha!!) which is the 11th. Who knows though! :haha:

If I can get through tomorrow (9dpo) without testing, I'll be fine until next week because I'll be going away for a couple of nights & won't have any tests with me for temptation!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hey all! Just checking in. This thread is so much fun to read while I'm sitting in bed at night. Happy Birthday to Coral. Hope it was great:) so yesterday I got a very positive ovulation test which was a huge surprise. I tested only a couple of hours later with a CBDig and it was negative. TodayI used both tests with the same urine and again the one looked very positive but the CB was an empty circle. Blood test showed that I could been having a surge yesterday but I definitely didn't ovulate before the test. Makes me so happy cuz i was terrified that we missed it. Still not sure when O date was/will be but hopefully my temps will reveal it over the next few days. What would you guys think?


----------



## karenh

bebedreamr said:


> So only 4 days before af, and still getting BFN's. Symptoms are: really moody/agitated, sore boobies (Which is usual right after Oing for me) and slight nausea this morning.
> 
> Has anyone tested negative 4 days before their period and got a positive when af is due? I'm grasping at straws here I think. LOL

That was me my one and only pregnancy. Tested 2 days before af was due and it was negative.


----------



## Miss406

Think I've just got a squinter!


----------



## bundle4me

Woo miss post post


----------



## Miss406

Question is, has it got colour!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 16


----------



## bundle4me

I definitely see it but can't tell about colour cos my phone is rubbish x


----------



## bundle4me

Today's frer at bottom, OK I admit it I'm pregnant lol xx
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-04-07-28-48.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Buffyx

Great progression Bundle! Awesome :thumbup:

Looks pink on my phone Miss ;)


----------



## emma4g63

looking good there bundle!!! lol can you relex now???

miss there def a line cant see what color though???
ooo exciting though


----------



## mum140381

i see it miss x


----------



## emma4g63

LOVE LOVE LOVE your ticker btw bundle!!! 4 weeks lil bubs!!


----------



## bundle4me

Aww I know it's so nice to look at 
Have u tested again?


----------



## Miss406

Thanks ladies! Did a frer not much to see on that at all but it was smu! Going to test again Saturday, finally baby settles! :(


----------



## emma4g63

right tested again FMU this morning!!! even though i said i wouldnt :blush:

FRER....
totally blank...

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_074408_zpsr3pqsodq.jpg


did IC same time... now its a new batch of IC's off ebay as they come yesterday.. AND i read it within 8 mins... the line was there!!! TOTALLY CONFUSED!!
is this still an evap?
am i having the WORST luck in the world with them!!
i made sure i read in the allocated time and still there pink!!!

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_074140_zps0k8y2sfh.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_074103_zpsipgzpmgf.jpg

bottom one is today the other two were not yes but day before

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_074031_zpsjwcseq4n.jpg


miss can you tweak??? 
proper annoyed now!!! but FRER isnt even a squinter theres nothing there!!!


----------



## bundle4me

Emma zoom right in on frer I'm sure I see a line, mainly at the top


----------



## Miss406

I see it on frer too!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

bundle i think i see something like you said on the top!!! not sure :dohh:

damn this is torture!!!


----------



## bundle4me

How sensitive are the ic's


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

My bfp showed up on my Internet cheapies before on the frer! Jus sayin....


----------



## emma4g63

there the 10ml off ebay....

ARE FRER 12.5ML??

wee had been in there all night since 10pm .. has didnt get up last night..

should i IC SMU??


----------



## emma4g63

CaribbeanBaby said:


> My bfp showed up on my Internet cheapies before on the frer! Jus sayin....

ahhhh really caribbeanbaby???
dont know what to think.....


----------



## bundle4me

Yeah frer 12.5 so ic's more sensitive. Fingers firmly crossed for you


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

emma4g63 said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> My bfp showed up on my Internet cheapies before on the frer! Jus sayin....
> 
> ahhhh really caribbeanbaby???
> dont know what to think.....Click to expand...

You also said you are super tired and your boobs hurt. Have a look at my chart.. my boobs have hurt since 3DPO!


----------



## Buffyx

I THINK I also see something Emma!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

can you add me to this? I will be testing on the 16th of december :)


----------



## emma4g63

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> can you add me to this? I will be testing on the 16th of december :)

hi 2kidsplusttc3?? 

welcome... and GOOD LUCK :happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

:wave:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

emma4g63 said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> can you add me to this? I will be testing on the 16th of december :)
> 
> hi 2kidsplusttc3??
> 
> welcome... and GOOD LUCK :happydance:Click to expand...

thanks . I can use all the good luck I can get.


good luck to you as well as it seems you are coming soon to the testing date.


----------



## emma4g63

thanks 
im a POAS addict so been testing for days now lol!!

but keep getting weird results!!!!


----------



## Buffyx

I honestly think I'm Going to test tomorrow :blush: I'll only be 9dpo. 

I just need to pee on something!!

I'm crazy bloated, have pimples on my neck, light cramping, and just feel a bit funny. However, these are all also PMS symptoms. I had heaps of "symptoms" last cycle and wasn't pregnant :shrug:


----------



## bundle4me

Have you dismantled your frer yet emma lol, I can't resist when I think I see something


----------



## bundle4me

Hi 2kids :flower:
Buffy just go for it :haha:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh, and I've also had tingly and itchy nipples yesterday & today. Just random.

I'm going to test tomorrow morning. It'll be a good time because my hubby is at work :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> I honestly think I'm Going to test tomorrow :blush: I'll only be 9dpo.
> 
> I just need to pee on something!!
> 
> I'm crazy bloated, have pimples on my neck, light cramping, and just feel a bit funny. However, these are all also PMS symptoms. I had heaps of "symptoms" last cycle and wasn't pregnant :shrug:

Iv been the exact same buffy!! its so hard differing between PMS and Poss preg symtpons!!

....testing time....:happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Have you dismantled your frer yet emma lol, I can't resist when I think I see something

no lol suppose why not i think iv already crossed the line for normal now!!!


----------



## Buffyx

It is just so frustrating. When I got my BFP 2 cycles ago, I could just tell I was pregnant. This cycle, not so much, plus we missed the day before O & day of O due to DH being away for work. Just not feeling lucky this month. 

I didn't get my BFP until I missed AF though. So 9dpo is super early.


----------



## emma4g63

doesnt look any diff out the packet!!!
lol!! threw it away though as OH would think iv lost the plot!!!

ill SMU a IC before i go out ..around 10.30 so will be 3 hour hold.. and see what it brings lol!!


THE UNKNOWN!!


----------



## Miss406

Leti said:


> May I join this lucky thread? congrats to all the BPF!!!
> 
> I will be testing December 23rd




2kidsplusttc3 said:


> can you add me to this? I will be testing on the 16th of december :)

Hello to you both - and welcome! :D :dust: :dust: I've added your names to the list and good luck! :dust: :dust: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Some of you will have seen my IC squinter this morning with FMU. Well I did a frer with SMU. Here are the pictures, proper squinters on 2/3 tests I think. .What do you think? Has the IC got colour?

I've already posted on Facebook, however just booted the laptop to post here. :) I think the FRER shows up better in black and white.
 



Attached Files:







ic2.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6









ic1.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 7









frer.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 9









frer2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 8









frersmu.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Leann83

I think I see something on the frer too! Sorry you're having so much hassle with the tests :hugs: fingers crossed you get a nice dark line on that frer soon enough :flower:


----------



## Miss406

I did a little tweak to Emma's FRER, as follows.
 



Attached Files:







emmaferer.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## emma4g63

I cn see something miss on both of ours!!!
Hoping it's the start to our bfps


----------



## Miss406

On the 12th day of christmas my true love gave to me.... 
12 packs of vitamins
11 days of dancing
10 french kisses
9 tries of pre-seed
8 pregnancy tests
7 days of fertility
6 ways of trying
5.... pine----apple coresssss
4 days till coutdown
3 times a day
2 positive OPK'S
And one..... POSTIVE TEST!!!!!! 

Saw this on FB and had to share :D


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> I cn see something miss on both of ours!!!
> Hoping it's the start to our bfps

Fingers crossed - we'd be bump buddies :D


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> I cn see something miss on both of ours!!!
> Hoping it's the start to our bfps
> 
> Fingers crossed - we'd be bump buddies :DClick to expand...

 Omg eeek would be too exciting !!


----------



## Miss406

Oh yes, wish you'd join facebook even as a 'Jane Doe' account, a completely false name if your exes give grief, not a personal photo as your profile pic etc... I've had to do that in the past :haha:

On other news, I can't wait to go home tomorrow morning... to say I am expecting something in the post today or tomorrow is an understatement ... and no - it's not more pregnancy tests! :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Oh yes, wish you'd join facebook even as a 'Jane Doe' account, a completely false name if your exes give grief, not a personal photo as your profile pic etc... I've had to do that in the past :haha:
> 
> On other news, I can't wait to go home tomorrow morning... to say I am expecting something in the post today or tomorrow is an understatement ... and no - it's not more pregnancy tests! :haha:

awww I can av a look at signing up :)))

Oooo what is it your waiting for ???


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes, wish you'd join facebook even as a 'Jane Doe' account, a completely false name if your exes give grief, not a personal photo as your profile pic etc... I've had to do that in the past :haha:
> 
> On other news, I can't wait to go home tomorrow morning... to say I am expecting something in the post today or tomorrow is an understatement ... and no - it's not more pregnancy tests! :haha:
> 
> awww I can av a look at signing up :)))
> 
> Oooo what is it your waiting for ???Click to expand...

Basically, results of something - I know what they are going to say but seeing it in black and white makes all the difference at times :D


----------



## wantingagirl

Derek defo get fb I know a friend that has a new one cos of family! 

Good luck everyone and welcome everyone new. 

Emma take it out of casing what do you see? The right way and the other way around? Mine then got slightly pinker by the evening.

Miss sometime I see a line and sometimes I don't defo on the black and white one now I've looked again xx


----------



## Miss406

wantingagirl said:


> Miss sometime I see a line and sometimes I don't defo on the black and white one now I've looked again xx

Thank you! I'm going to leave testing tomorrow and test Saturday with an IC and do another frer either Sunday or Monday! :D FX!


----------



## emma4g63

I took it out wanting girl couldn't see anything :*(
Might leave it few days now and [email protected]!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I have a flashlight app on my phone and I would shine it through the back of the test. That was the only way I could see my very first BFP on 12 DPO. Does anyone else do that? Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Miss406

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I have a flashlight app on my phone and I would shine it through the back of the test. That was the only way I could see my very first BFP on 12 DPO. Does anyone else do that? Makes a world of difference.

Done it before but all it makes more visible is indents. With a bright light you can't really tell if it has colour! I did it with Baby T and last cycle - and obviously last cycle it was :bfn: for me!


----------



## emma4g63

Yea you end up seeing indents on the test...
Crazy how far do we go lol too see a bfp !!
I'm trying my best not obsessing over them lines seems such bad luck to get them all evaps


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

This pic here had the light behind it.. and it was a BFP! It was not visible without the backlighting. I had never seen any kind of line until then and I always lit them up. 

https://oi62.tinypic.com/9hq2rq.jpg


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Yea you end up seeing indents on the test...
> Crazy how far do we go lol too see a bfp !!
> I'm trying my best not obsessing over them lines seems such bad luck to get them all evaps

Must admit I'm exactly the same, slightest line and I am all guns blazing, hope this is it for us sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

CaribbeanBaby said:


> This pic here had the light behind it.. and it was a BFP! It was not visible without the backlighting. I had never seen any kind of line until then and I always lit them up.
> 
> https://oi62.tinypic.com/9hq2rq.jpg

I bet that took skill to photograph that... Phone out of action for using the flash light etc. Unfortunately my DSLR is at home and I have no way of recreating such photo. If I crumble and use a IC tomorrow though I may. I agree with you, shows up much better! I'd just be concerned it was an evap or indent!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

LOL nah I have two mobile phones. One with my Australian sim in it, and one with my US sim in it.. very easy! I had just never ever seen any kind of line or indent or evap or anything before.. so I was like whaaaat??


----------



## Miss406

Keep playing with the pictures trying to make it more visible! :oops:
 



Attached Files:







10833766_614355225359572_2120774547_n.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Hahah I bet you are going batty. Only 6 DPO!


----------



## Miss406

Well by my dates 7/8dpo!


----------



## bundle4me

Come on girls we want lots of xmas bfp's off decembers little darlings xx


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Emma and Miss - Hoping to see some excellent BFPs soon! :thumbup: 

Leti and 2kidsplusttc3 - :dust: to you!

Buffy - I try SO hard not to symptom spot b/c honestly, after 14 cycles of being SURE this is it THIS time, it's gotten embarrassing! :blush: That said, I symptom spotted like a madwoman last night, adding it all up in my head until I was def, def preggers. And then my temp dropped this morning and reminded me that I'm an idiot! :dohh:

BFN for me this morning, 11 dpo/AF due date. Little more wait and see :wacko:


----------



## hiphophooray

Hi ladies hope eveyone is well! Feeling really discouraged today, I was so sure this was our month, but I am 1-4 days from AF and here's this mornings tests:
View attachment 826367


View attachment 826369


View attachment 826371


View attachment 826375


----------



## Miss406

Hopeful in OR said:


> Emma and Miss - Hoping to see some excellent BFPs soon! :thumbup:
> 
> Leti and 2kidsplusttc3 - :dust: to you!
> 
> Buffy - I try SO hard not to symptom spot b/c honestly, after 14 cycles of being SURE this is it THIS time, it's gotten embarrassing! :blush: That said, I symptom spotted like a madwoman last night, adding it all up in my head until I was def, def preggers. And then my temp dropped this morning and reminded me that I'm an idiot! :dohh:
> 
> BFN for me this morning, 11 dpo/AF due date. Little more wait and see :wacko:

Thank you! :( Fingers crossed she won't show! :dust:



hiphophooray said:


> Hi ladies hope eveyone is well! Feeling really discouraged today, I was so sure this was our month, but I am 1-4 days from AF and here's this mornings tests:
> View attachment 826367
> 
> 
> View attachment 826369
> 
> 
> View attachment 826371
> 
> 
> View attachment 826375

I think I see something on the first test! I may have line eye! Plenty of time, fingers crossed! :dust:


----------



## hiphophooray

Thanks Miss! I really hope so! I figured by now it was too late to get a BFP after BFNs :/


----------



## Miss406

Fingers crossed sweetie!!


----------



## Leann83

hiphophooray said:


> Hi ladies hope eveyone is well! Feeling really discouraged today, I was so sure this was our month, but I am 1-4 days from AF and here's this mornings tests:
> View attachment 826367
> 
> 
> View attachment 826369
> 
> 
> View attachment 826371
> 
> 
> View attachment 826375

I think i can see something on the second test... But I've been looking and squinting at that many of them this past week here that I think my brain automatically sees them at this stage :haha: best of luck and I hope you get a nice dark line soon, not out till the :witch: shows! :hugs:


----------



## hiphophooray

Thank you ladies! It dried with some pink so im totally racking my brain :/


----------



## emma4g63

hiphophooray said:


> Thank you ladies! It dried with some pink so im totally racking my brain :/
> View attachment 826399
> 
> 
> View attachment 826401

i can def see a pink line on that!!1


----------



## emma4g63

soon as i got home i peed on a stick or 2 lol!!

IC was completely blank so pretty certain iv just been getting evaps!!
not sure why id get 3 :((( but it would atleast show something if it wasnt an evap!!!
OPK coming up strong though ...so maybe the surge before AF??
HOPE NOT!!

it was only on a 2 hour hold so didnt have much pee and was pretty see through
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_172226_zps0asdvlhe.jpg

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_172041_zpsmsbq4izf.jpg[/URL
]


----------



## emma4g63

sorry guys that last pic was rubbish!!

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_174051_zpswhwdgqlz.jpg


----------



## Sunny27

Temp dropped below coverline today so Af is on her way.


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry Emma - that is so strange. But I guess it is possible?

Sorry Sunny :( 

I tested BFN at 8dpo at 9.30pm last night. Completely blank.


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Sorry Emma - that is so strange. But I guess it is possible?
> 
> Sorry Sunny :(
> 
> I tested BFN at 8dpo at 9.30pm last night. Completely blank.

sorry sunny :hugs:

and buffy your so early.. plenty time yet :flower:


now i may have line eye me .. but my last pic is there a shadow line on the IC???? or am i clutching at very thin straws


----------



## mum140381

emma4g63 said:


> soon as i got home i peed on a stick or 2 lol!!
> 
> IC was completely blank so pretty certain iv just been getting evaps!!
> not sure why id get 3 :((( but it would atleast show something if it wasnt an evap!!!
> OPK coming up strong though ...so maybe the surge before AF??
> HOPE NOT!!
> 
> it was only on a 2 hour hold so didnt have much pee and was pretty see through
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_172226_zps0asdvlhe.jpg
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_172041_zpsmsbq4izf.jpg[/URL
> ]




hugs hun i have had many many evaps on ic,s hundreds even u not out till the witch shows :thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

iv taken hundreds of IC's while TTC.. and never had an evap!! 


no idea when AF is due as its 4 weeks since my MMC - and d and c so could be now could be weeks!! so wont know if late or anything!!!
which makes it worse


----------



## karenh

Emma that is so rough all you are going through. I say take a break over the weekend and try again Monday.


----------



## emma4g63

karenh said:


> Emma that is so rough all you are going through. I say take a break over the weekend and try again Monday.

i think so too karen.. i feel like i got my hopes up after the second evap and then after the 3rd even more.. kind off obssesing now!! 
:cry:


----------



## Buffyx

Maybe you should wait until you *think* AF should be due & if she's a few days late, head to your doctor and have blood taken. Tell them you've had a couple of positive tests. Then you'll know for sure. I know its hard waiting, but that's all any of us can do during the dreaded two week wait! :( xx

Oh and there might be a shadow of a line on that test, but why would you get dark tests and then light ones?! So weird.


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Maybe you should wait until you *think* AF should be due & if she's a few days late, head to your doctor and have blood taken. Tell them you've had a couple of positive tests. Then you'll know for sure. I know its hard waiting, but that's all any of us can do during the dreaded two week wait! :( xx
> 
> Oh and there might be a shadow of a line on that test, but why would you get dark tests and then light ones?! So weird.

ill wait and see what it brings...i can see a line on it.. just thinking it would be lighter as it late evening urine.. not FMU OR SMU...
told you im clutching at straws


----------



## Buffyx

Well you might be right! Fingers crossed for you. I do think I see something very light. Whether it has colour though, I'm not sure x


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Well you might be right! Fingers crossed for you. I do think I see something very light. Whether it has colour though, I'm not sure x

working for the next 3 days so hoping it will keep me busy for POAS!!!
we just got free wifi at work though so cant keep my away for B N B !!1 :dohh:
i dont really see colour on it like the others so just a indent me thinks.. 
but yea keeping fingers crossed 

:dust::dust::dust: to all 

how is everyone else doing??


----------



## Miss406

Fingers crossed Emma!

Sorry sunny :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Haha I've been at work all week, plus I go to gym every night and a run each morning, and still all I can think about is peeing on a stick!!!!


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> Fingers crossed Emma!
> 
> 
> Miss can you see anuthing on that last piccie????
> can you tweak? if you have time???
> :hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

Blimey Emma, those ICs are awful Evaps :-( I wouldnt even say they were Evaps if the one you took today wasn't lighter. So odd! Really hope you get some answers soon :hugs: xx

6dpo today & I've been sick again but gradually getting my appetite back. I'm starting to think I had a sickness bug, trouble is they're the same symptoms as a possible pregnancy so it's so tricky.

Just going to have to wait it out & see :coffee:


----------



## CoralInGold

Also Emma, apparently OPKS & HPTS can't touch because it gives the HPT a false positive. So I've heare anyway.


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Hugs Emma :hugs: That's got to be stressful

Sunny - Sorry to hear AF is on the way, boo!


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> Also Emma, apparently OPKS & HPTS can't touch because it gives the HPT a false positive. So I've heare anyway.

Hi coral - glad your feeling better and hoping it is preg signs 
I have heard that also so I do them separately ...just incase 
They are awful evaps :((
That one this morning was nice and pink too just like Tuesdays - the last Pic was evening pee
Not sure what to think 
We will kno soon enough I suppose if they are indeed evaps 
Hope you get some promising symptons


----------



## bundle4me

Evening all, crazy busy here with my sons bday.
Totally exhausted from being on my feet all day. 
Hope your all well xx


----------



## emma4g63

Evening bundle 
Thought I'd been quiet forgot it was your son's bday 
Hope it's been a good day
Bet ur exhausted !!


----------



## mum140381

these where my evaps from last month fx urs is a bfp hun x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141030_071537.jpg
File size: 2.5 KB
Views: 55


----------



## mum140381

sorry not a good pic lol i will be testing in another few days :)


----------



## emma4g63

mum140381 said:


> sorry not a good pic lol i will be testing in another few days :)

Thanks :))
Couldn't see the pic but yea will see what tommorow brings - if it's white won't be using them again !!


----------



## NavyLadybug

I'm testing on the 10th/11th of Dec :)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Checking in! Hope everyone is doing well. Still waiting for my smiley face CBDigi OPK. Boring!!!


----------



## karenh

NavyLadybug said:


> I'm testing on the 10th/11th of Dec :)

Welcome:hi:


----------



## bebedreamr

I *think* I have a BFP on a FRER from this evening. AF isn't due yet so I'm unsuccessfully trying not to get excited. Also a little nervous as if this holds I'll be a mom to two :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

That sure is a BFP :dance: congratulations bebe!!


----------



## hiphophooray

Bebedreamr that is a BFP!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## bebedreamr

Thank you! I hope everyone gets their moment too <3


----------



## Buffyx

Oh my gosh! Am I the only one on this thread who hasn't got a BFP! Lol. It's crazy how many there have been and so early on in December.

Congrats Bebe :flower:


----------



## LavenderLove

Congratulations bebedreamr! That's a BFP for sure! <3

Yes, there have been so many BFPs so early on in the thread! I'm hoping the luck rubs off on me later when I can test. :rofl:


----------



## Buffyx

So am I! Although I tested bfn at 9dpo today with 2mu. I am SO bloated though!! But don't really have any other "symptoms" :(


----------



## still hopping

And yet again I am out... Aunty F is here :cry: Next time! 

Best wishes to all mums to be and future testers! I really hope this thread keeps rolling with its good luck and you all have your :bfp: !! :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Oh no. So sorry :hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Wow congrats babedreamer!!!
So sorry still hoping hope next month is your month x


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats bebe :))

All mine were evaps stark white IC this morning :*((

Not testing now unless I feel symptons but doubt it now

Hoping AF comes so can move on


----------



## Buffyx

I'm sorry Emma :hugs:

I'm feeling out too. It gets to the point where you just want AF to show her ugly face so you can get on with your life!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks buffy 
Your still early so keep positive yet :))
But yea your right Def got to that point 
AF would be due normally between CD 33 -37 so up to a week from now will see [email protected]

Thanks for everyone's support


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah, I'm just not feeling it though. I mean, I've got "symptoms" but they could also be PMS. 

I'm REALLY bloated. My hubby thought I was pushing my stomach out on purpose! I'm super tired, but I've had a busy week this week. I have dull cramps, but I had cramping through the entire two week wait last cycle! I'm also gassy , which isn't too abnormal either :haha:


----------



## karenh

I totally see it. Congratulations!


----------



## bundle4me

Still early emma xx


----------



## karenh

So sorry to those of you that are out. That is really devistating.


----------



## bundle4me

Well I'm sticking on this thread till all my lovely ladies get there bfp :hugs::hugs::flower:
:dust::dust::dust::af:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm now on my first 2ww since stopping bc in June, testing starts in 5 days! 
Good luck to everyone :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Babylove100

Yay!!! Good luck!!x


----------



## CoralInGold

Emma & still :hugs:

Congratulations Bebe! :happydance:


----------



## CoralInGold

Good luck myheart, I know you've been waiting a while for this xx


----------



## Leann83

Sorry emma and still :hugs: :hugs: I hope those BFPs come soon :flower:

Congrats bebe! :happydance: Here's to a H&H 9 months for you :thumbup:


----------



## bebedreamr

If it helps I got BFNs for days before my BFP at 11dpo, and AF was still 3 days away! Not many symptoms either except some moodiness which isn't different from AF, and then thirst. 

Sensing wishes of BFPs to all of you!


----------



## aPharmD

9 dpo and bfn this am. No symtoms either except cramping which I'm learning is normal for me. Boooo. Congrats Bebe on the bfp!!


----------



## NavyLadybug

aPharmD said:


> 9 dpo and bfn this am. No symtoms either except cramping which I'm learning is normal for me. Boooo. Congrats Bebe on the bfp!!

A lot of women don't get BFP until closer to 11/12DPO so don't count yourself out yet!! fxed for you!


----------



## Buffyx

I posted a photo of my Squinter in the pregnancy test gallery.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Congrats bebe!!! :happydance:

I'm pretty sure I'm out... I stopped temping because it was making me obsess and stress out. 

My only symptom right now is being super bloated. SUPER BLOATED. I could pass as 14 weeks pregnant right now. :blush:

I'm so excited for all the BFPs and can't wait to see more!


----------



## aPharmD

NavyLadybug said:


> aPharmD said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo and bfn this am. No symtoms either except cramping which I'm learning is normal for me. Boooo. Congrats Bebe on the bfp!!
> 
> A lot of women don't get BFP until closer to 11/12DPO so don't count yourself out yet!! fxed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks for keeping me positive! My temps have been higher the last few days but I've been sleeping like crap so maybe they're not accurate...


----------



## NavyLadybug

aPharmD said:


> NavyLadybug said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aPharmD said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo and bfn this am. No symtoms either except cramping which I'm learning is normal for me. Boooo. Congrats Bebe on the bfp!!
> 
> A lot of women don't get BFP until closer to 11/12DPO so don't count yourself out yet!! fxed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for keeping me positive! My temps have been higher the last few days but I've been sleeping like crap so maybe they're not accurate...Click to expand...

I got a BFN on my 11/12DPO with FMU using Wondfo's and FRER's but I have longer cycles and I'm still 4-6 days away from expecting AF so I'm hoping I'm just testing to early! But my mother never got a positive pee stick with my or my two sisters and she had to have a blood test done at the Dr's so maybe it runs in the family?!? Thought she got positive tests for both my brothers and I had a positive by around 9/10DPO with my son lol


----------



## Hopeful in OR

Congratulations bebe, wishing you a H&H 9 months!

Buffy and still hopping - I thought I was the only one on here without a BFP too! Buffy, did you say you had a squinter?? Update please!

I couldn't bring myself to test this morning when I saw my temp drop again. :cry: First appt with the doctor today to see what our options are.

Wishing for BFPs for each of you!! :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Bebe that's defo bfp! 

Emma and buffy still hoping still early fx for you :hugs:

Still hoping so sorry! Hope this cycle is the one for you xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hopeful in OR said:


> Congratulations bebe, wishing you a H&H 9 months!
> 
> Buffy and still hopping - I thought I was the only one on here without a BFP too! Buffy, did you say you had a squinter?? Update please!
> 
> I couldn't bring myself to test this morning when I saw my temp drop again. :cry: First appt with the doctor today to see what our options are.
> 
> Wishing for BFPs for each of you!! :dust:

Sorry for your temp drop - hopefully doctor cam give you some answers xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Welcome navy lady good luck!!


----------



## bundle4me

aPharmD said:


> 9 dpo and bfn this am. No symtoms either except cramping which I'm learning is normal for me. Boooo. Congrats Bebe on the bfp!!

My bfp 11 dpo was really faint. Your still early x


----------



## aPharmD

bundle4me said:


> aPharmD said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo and bfn this am. No symtoms either except cramping which I'm learning is normal for me. Boooo. Congrats Bebe on the bfp!!
> 
> My bfp 11 dpo was really faint. Your still early xClick to expand...

thanks bundle! so sorry for your loss and so happy to see you get a bfp! I had a D&C in august at 11.5 weeks and am so impatient!


----------



## Buffyx

Well I POAS after holding for 3 hours and I don't see anything really on the test :shrug: Probably evap or line eye hehe


----------



## NavyLadybug

I think I'm out of the running this month for sure. I broke down and bought some CB Digi's and I got a Not Pregnant so I might just chalk this month down as :bfn: month and start again in Jan :sad1:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I got a "not pregnant" on a digital at 13 DPO, even though I had a faint bfp on an IC and a FRER.


----------



## NavyLadybug

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I got a "not pregnant" on a digital at 13 DPO, even though I had a faint bfp on an IC and a FRER.

That gives me a little hope, thanks Caribbean!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats Bebe fingers crossed Emma and buffy x


----------



## loeylo

I am cd30 today, still no period or bfp. I normally have 28 day cycles but since my ectopic at the start of September they have been a bit longer. I had cramping long after when I should have ovulated, so I wonder if that could have been ovulation instead?


----------



## bundle4me

aPharmD said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aPharmD said:
> 
> 
> 9 dpo and bfn this am. No symtoms either except cramping which I'm learning is normal for me. Boooo. Congrats Bebe on the bfp!!
> 
> My bfp 11 dpo was really faint. Your still early xClick to expand...
> 
> thanks bundle! so sorry for your loss and so happy to see you get a bfp! I had a D&C in august at 11.5 weeks and am so impatient!Click to expand...

Thank you, so sorry for your loss to my due date was nearly here and it was getting harder every day. 
Fx for your bfp x


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats Bebe!! I'm so excited by the BFPs on this thread. Amazing! I agree with some of the previous posters. If it's only 9, 10, or 11dpo don't be disappointed by a BFN. Lots of ladies don't get their BFP until after AF is due. Hoping O is right around the corner for me! Is anyone else still waiting to O, or just me?


----------



## drjo718

Congrats bebe! 

Sorry to those with BFNs.

Afm, CD10, took clomid days 3-7. Opk today was approaching positive, but who knows how it will go. My last cycle was 61 days with failed clomid and the one before that was 74 days natural. I've also had spotting randomly up until ovulation since my miscarriage in june, but haven't had any yet this cycle.


----------



## emma4g63

hey everyone!! hope everyone is ok??

home from work.. tired.. boobs still hurting and belly super bloated and killing- think AF is on her way as was very emotional at work :(( and Moody!!!

even OH is getting annoyed waiting for AF now he just wants to move onto the next cycle...

anyone have a clearblue monitor?? i cant seem to figure to work it?


----------



## CoralInGold

Hey Emma, sorry you feel so rubbish :hugs:

7dpo & my boobs are killing, having cramps too, still have the heavy feeling in my pelvis.


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> Hey Emma, sorry you feel so rubbish :hugs:
> 
> 7dpo & my boobs are killing, having cramps too, still have the heavy feeling in my pelvis.

Thanks coral...
when are testing???
your symptoms sound good but i have felt the same for days and BFN but hope you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## CoralInGold

Oh I've been testing since 5dpo, I'm crazy! :haha: I get crazier as the cycles go on :haha: BFN of course...


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> Oh I've been testing since 5dpo, I'm crazy! :haha: I get crazier as the cycles go on :haha: BFN of course...

ooo yeah i remember lol!!! 
ahh me too i started 5DPO too!!
hehe
im doing ovulation only now until AF comes..


----------



## CoralInGold

I did an OPK today too hehe, it was so pale, is that a good or bad sign?


----------



## emma4g63

CoralInGold said:


> I did an OPK today too hehe, it was so pale, is that a good or bad sign?

your still so early but some say they get stronger towards BFP...but you also get a surge before AF...mine was really strong yest almost postive... 
and after BFN this morning im thinking AF is coming soon...


----------



## bundle4me

Crampy and sore huge boobies here too girls so it's a good sign for you


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

bundle4me said:


> Crampy and sore huge boobies here too girls so it's a good sign for you

Oh the boobs! Feels like someone took a baseball bat to them!


----------



## emma4g63

lol bundle and Caribbean baby..

mine feel weird.. like tingly ...and heavy when no bra on but cant remember what they feel like before AF.. as havent had a period since August...!!!


----------



## Buffyx

I've been cramping for days now, but I cramped through the entire 2ww last cycle & wasn't pregnant.

I've had random tingly and itchy boobs over the past couple of days. But maybe that always happens and I only noticed it because I'm paying attention. 

I had sensitive nipples at 4 and 5dpo but they're gone - so I guess that was just a sign of ovulation.


----------



## bundle4me

Oh my nipples when touched are tender


----------



## emma4g63

thats the problem buffy isnt it... when were paying attention we notice everything!!!!
iv been cramping for a week now but the cramps are getting stronger...
starting to think def AF is coming .
be glad in a way though so can start cycle too with my new clearblue monitor!!
once i know what im doign with it lol


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah actually, my cramps are getting worse but I'm still not due for 6 days or so.

Also I just remembered that the cycle I got my BFP, I didn't even get a positive blood test at 11dpo. It wasn't until a couple of days later.


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Yeah actually, my cramps are getting worse but I'm still not due for 6 days or so.
> 
> Also I just remembered that the cycle I got my BFP, I didn't even get a positive blood test at 11dpo. It wasn't until a couple of days later.

OOO thats interesting ....these cramps feel very much AF Fore me though...very low down right across. very uncomfortable!!! 

OPKS still strong too...
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141205_203836_zpsmxfhrc2a.jpg


----------



## bundle4me

U got a squinter there emma or is it due run off opk


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> U got a squinter there emma or is it due run off opk

ooo im not sure i took them one after the other... put them both on the side on top of each seperate packet!!
took with 2 hour hold.. maybe ill still in!! still using them damn sticks cnt help it when there in a big bag in my bathroom!!!


----------



## bundle4me

Sure I see something when I zoom in


----------



## emma4g63

i cant zoom lol!!! im useless at computers!! can just about log on!!


----------



## emma4g63

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141204_174103_zpskz9idcuk.jpg

another pic for looking at :))
prob wake up to AF but hey ho im not going down until she comes out !lol


----------



## bundle4me

Zoomed in for you, is that better 
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-05-21-53-25.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mum140381

i see something on that 1 fx its the start of ur bfp x


----------



## emma4g63

HEY!!! i can see a DAMN line again!!

what are these damn things doing to me


----------



## bundle4me

Like you said if your going down go down fighting heehee


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Like you said if your going down go down fighting heehee

LOl!!! tell me im not crazy though!! 

can anyone see it


----------



## LavenderLove

I think I see it! I like that though - if you go down, go down fighting! FX! :)


----------



## bundle4me

I definitely see it 100%


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks guys im a complete nutter!! just tried showing OH the pic..hes like theres not line!!!!.. its just your eyes wanting to be a line.. and im like ahhh iv got line eye.. he is like theres a name for that!!!
DOH


----------



## emma4g63

OH tweaked it and still said he cant see it!!
is it really just us lol...https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/7bc7ac13-5e87-4ac6-8139-725a9cc8aac3_zpsf09d0035.jpg


----------



## Buffyx

I see it!

Guys don't see a line unless it's dark!!


----------



## emma4g63

off to bed now guys before OH sections me... !!!! hehe

good luck to all the ladies testing in the morning...

p.s ignore my ugly thumb on that pic!! lol!! looks awful


----------



## bundle4me

Night emma. Fx for you still and for everyone else


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Emma I can see something! FX FX FX :dust:


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

I can see it Emma!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I see it as well :)


----------



## Buffyx

So exciting Emma! :hugs:


----------



## aPharmD

I see it Emma!!


----------



## Leann83

I see it too! :flower:


----------



## Buffyx

My test from this morning. Possibly something ever so light. Crap photo - taken at 3.30 in the morning!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 30


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies, so I'm a day late for af... I bled for an hour yesterday (so I thought the witch had got me) but still nothing.... I'm very confusedz bfn on test this morning.... Any advice? Xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I've had AF show and then disappear for a day again. It's a bit tricksy like that.


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks everyone :))
There was Def a line ok last night's but fmu again blank white there's not so much of a shadow 
Proper confusing .think I'm officially out now guys 
Either them tests are awful or my body is just weird !!


----------



## bundle4me

Think I see something buffy.
Onetube sometimes that happens then people get there bfp, fx for you.
Emma your not out till the witch shows keep positive


----------



## emma4g63

Buffy I see something very faint - 
Strange one tube iv never had that happen but hope the witch doesn't come for you 
How are your symptons today bundle and caribean baby ??


----------



## bundle4me

I am good, i get cramps sometimes and panic like crazy and get tired quick but that's it at the moment. Couple more weeks i will be smelling everything and gagging no doubt haha xx


----------



## loeylo

Now on cd31 with nothing to report. I was sure I ovulate on cd14 but I also had pains on cd21 which could have been ovulation (I initially thought implantation!) - ran out of tests but going to test again as I would now be 10dpo based on possible later ovulation. My cycles have been a bit up in the air since my ectopic. 

My usual pms symptom is really bad skin, and I am clear just now so slightly confused!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

emma4g63 said:


> Buffy I see something very faint -
> Strange one tube iv never had that happen but hope the witch doesn't come for you
> How are your symptons today bundle and caribean baby ??

I can't sleep :( My lower back is sore, the ligaments in my belly on either side are annoying me... just generally uncomfortable. Boobs are ultra sore. My nausea settled down a couple of days ago though, which is good. I didn't even know I was pregnant until about 5 or 6 weeks last time... I am only 4 weeks and feel like I am 6 months pregnant. So bloated and fat and uncomfortable lol it seems so silly being only a few weeks along and feeling like this. I am grateful to be feeling like this as it means little poppyseed baby is doing its thing. I just think it's way too soon to be feeling like this! 

Thanks for asking Emma :)


----------



## Buffyx

I wish I had all those :(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I am not sure if I am feeling like this because I just found out I had that chikungunya virus a couple of months ago and the joint pain lingers for a while :( I hope that goes away because that will not be fun! 

Buffy keep your fingers crossed and your legs uncrossed lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Emma I seen that last one and buffy too! I really detest ic's! Good luck. 

Tmi Caribbean and bundle what's your CM like? Mines was really wet and creamy to start with and has gone quite dry now this week with a little creamy at times, I wonder if this is normal? I'm such a worry wart ever since I had a loss xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I really don't notice any CM to be honest. Definitely nothing on my pants and if it's there when I wipe, I can't really tell. Maybe just a little bit of creamy? I am not one to start seeing if it's stringy and stretchy. Blargh.


----------



## aPharmD

10 dpo and bfn for me. I'll prolly start sootting tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Leann83

I'm in the same boat for the bloating and back pain symptoms! How were you ladies with previous pregnancies for morning sickness?

Anyone with their BFPs planning on telling any family members at Christmas?


----------



## wantingagirl

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I really don't notice any CM to be honest. Definitely nothing on my pants and if it's there when I wipe, I can't really tell. Maybe just a little bit of creamy? I am not one to start seeing if it's stringy and stretchy. Blargh.

Hehe....... I had really creamy CM after bfp for about 5 days now on and off and dry a lot just wanted to see what is norm but I think the problem is everyone is different lol xx


----------



## wantingagirl

aPharmD said:


> 10 dpo and bfn for me. I'll prolly start sootting tomorrow or the next day.

:( sorry Hun still early my sure sign was when I didn't spot I always did at 8dpo 



Leann83 said:


> I'm in the same boat for the bloating and back pain symptoms! How were you ladies with previous pregnancies for morning sickness?
> 
> Anyone with their BFPs planning on telling any family members at Christmas?

Hell no lol my family are probably gonna be negative about it as it is so the longer I leave it the better 

Xxx


----------



## emma4g63

I detest them too wanting took am frer with SMU and still blank white so I'm Def out this month
To be honest I'm not even sure I ovulated when I said as never got a positive OPK just strong ones then they went light there doing dark and was almost positive this morning 
Not sure what's going on !!
Can't help testing though !!
Don't feel pregnant either and I did last time...


----------



## NavyLadybug

Fxed to all those still in the running this month and good luck to all those who got a :bfp: !!!


----------



## Hopeful in OR

I'm officially out as of last night. All the best to the BFPs and those yet to test! :dust:


----------



## CoralInGold

Buffy, your test is looking promising! 

8dpo today, boobs are more tender, tired, nasuea has gone, cramps. Also in a very good mood despite the above. Hmmm


----------



## CoralInGold

Im very crampy, I'm doubting myself now :-(


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I'm sorry Emma and Hopeful In Or. :(

Leann - I have already told my mum and daughter, and telling my in-laws tomorrow, so sort of an early Christmas present but not actually on Christmas day. We won't be in the same place as any of the grandparents-to-be otherwise we would have left it for Christmas day :) We are only telling so early so we can do it in person and also the in laws are planning a holiday around when I am due and my husband won't be able to come to Australia with me if his parents are away at the same time (family business).


----------



## onetubeleft

Ok so I tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

CoralInGold said:


> Buffy, your test is looking promising!
> 8dpo today, boobs are more tender, tired, nasuea has gone, cramps. Also in a very good mood despite the above. Hmmm


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I read that SO wrong. I was skim reading as the page loaded and I read:

'Buffy, your boobs are looking promising!'


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

onetubeleft said:


> Ok so I tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx

YES!!!! Show us!!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

onetubeleft said:


> Ok so I tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx

YAY!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

sorry hopeful... hoping for your BFP next time

ooo onetubeleft!!!!! show us show us
saw you had a bfn this morn??
when did you get the BFP :))


----------



## bundle4me

Yey onetube I knew it :)
Sorry for those the witch got.
Wantingagirl my cm seems to have dried up a little. 
We told my family and oh family today, we wrote it in a xmas card adding bump on after our names


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Yey onetube I knew it :)
> Sorry for those the witch got.
> Wantingagirl my cm seems to have dried up a little.
> We told my family and oh family today, we wrote it in a xmas card adding bump on after our names

awww bundle thats soooo cute!!
what a xmas present :xmas6:


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

ah wish I was on the :bfp: train right now. still in my tww


----------



## Buffyx

Yay Onetubeleft!! So exciting :yellow:

Sorry Hoping OR :hugs:

Coral, cramping is normal with BFP (as well as BFN) - so you're not out yet :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

That is so cute, yeah mine keeps swaying from creamy to dry. Always checking loo roll for blood :wacko:

One tube congrats!! 

Sorry for girls who got af xx


----------



## emma4g63

i was very crampy with both my pregnancys..espec around AF time...
im AF crampy now alot!! its killing 

TMI- but ALOT of watery CM.... for days now
and boobs are killing had to hold then running downstairs just!!!

could all be PMS....


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Emma, I'm having the same issue with the water CM... more than I've ever had before. It's ridiculous!


----------



## emma4g63

Mrs. and Mrs. said:


> Emma, I'm having the same issue with the water CM... more than I've ever had before. It's ridiculous!

thats so weird... iv never been so bad before :blush:
how many DPO are you??


----------



## Leann83

Yay one tube! :happydance:

Sorry for all those whose AF has shown up. :dust: for the next cycle. Would be nice for everyone to get their BFPs soon!

:dust: for all those testing soon, think theres a lot of testers listed for tomorrow? Good luck :flower:


----------



## onetubeleft

Thank you all in so excited. Yeah I did the test this morning and got bfn then got my positive early this afternoon. Xxx I'm trying to upload but it's saying the file is so large. How can I upload it? I'm using my iPhone? X


----------



## emma4g63

onetubeleft said:


> Thank you all in so excited. Yeah I did the test this morning and got bfn then got my positive early this afternoon. Xxx I'm trying to upload but it's saying the file is so large. How can I upload it? I'm using my iPhone? X

Can you crop it onetube on your phone then upload?? 
ahhh so exicitng!!!


----------



## mum140381

5dpo my tests have had some nice evap lines i am testing again fmu tmo x congrats on those who have there bfp\s xx


----------



## LavenderLove

Ahhh congrats onetube! I'm so happy you got your BFP! :dance: <3 :flower:

Sending dust for everyone testing soon! :dust:


----------



## emma4g63

im going mad me!!!! 
took OPK at 9pm... 2 hour hold ...took an IC hpt at same time...:nope: i know i dont know why thought might aswell not waste the pee!! LOL

read it at exactly 9 min mark...

WTF!!! EXCUSE MY FRENCH BUT IM SICK OF THESE EVAPS NOW

c'mon seriously..
i took at FRER today at work.. 11am.... SMU not a shadow

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141206_211341_zpsqeezmuun.jpg


https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/560ca498-b364-4c59-9b7c-d56c555659a1_zps86499aa3.jpg


----------



## Buffyx

I have read in places that people say IC's have given them a positive test before a FRER. You just never know. Could be right..


----------



## emma4g63

LOOK!!!
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/8ee6a4bf-e918-40f4-8615-72c538050126_zpsd10ba739.jpg

has to be the worst luck ever.. i seem to get them every other day 
confused!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations onetube! 
Emma maybe you only test good at night? It's pink, they all can't be evaps surely? I think free is 12.5 sensitive and ics are 10 xx


----------



## emma4g63

xxmyheartxx said:


> Congratulations onetube!
> Emma maybe you only test good at night? It's pink, they all can't be evaps surely? I think free is 12.5 sensitive and ics are 10 xx

lol its madness myheart its driving me crazy... its pink and i saw it from ages away no squinting etc... and its as wide as the test line!!!
arghhhhhhhhhh :dohh:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I think I told you Emma, I got my BFP on the IC before the FRER. How many days have you been testing like that? I think 2 days later I had a BFP on the FRER.You couldn't possibly have evaps... they look obviously pink to me! I'd say just keeping trying and try not to lose your mind... it's hard! 

I forget I am pregnant sometimes.. I peed like 4 times in an hour and I had the stupid very quick thought of "oooh frequent peeing! That's a symptom! " and then I'm like.... duh. I think you get so used to reading symptoms, you forget to stop!


----------



## emma4g63

CaribbeanBaby said:


> I think I told you Emma, I got my BFP on the IC before the FRER. How many days have you been testing like that? I think 2 days later I had a BFP on the FRER.You couldn't possibly have evaps... they look obviously pink to me! I'd say just keeping trying and try not to lose your mind... it's hard!
> 
> I forget I am pregnant sometimes.. I peed like 4 times in an hour and I had the stupid very quick thought of "oooh frequent peeing! That's a symptom! " and then I'm like.... duh. I think you get so used to reading symptoms, you forget to stop!

yeah you did say caribbeanbaby... Iv had 

2 evaps one morn one PM.. tuesday
BLANK WED
one evap AM thursday 
blank friday...
one evap PM friday.. very light ...
and now this

this morning the test was stark white even the IC.. and FRER blank..
kinda given up after the FRER and was waiting FRER as iv got strong AF pains...
just automatically used HPT when doing ym OPK tonight... and
there it was again!!!!

:dohh: trying not to loose my mind.. unsure of what to do.. do i do another IC in morning... it will just be white and then what!! im going round in circles here... never known anything like it


----------



## Buffyx

You need to wait until AF is due (or when you think it's due) and get blood taken x


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> You need to wait until AF is due (or when you think it's due) and get blood taken x

Thursday will be 37 days and longest cycle I'm used to ill ring docs then if I she's not heRE


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Argh that's so frustrating :( definitely go get bloodwork done if AF isn't here tomorrow... something is definitely going on!


----------



## aPharmD

10 dpo and my super light spotting has started. Last few cycles has started super light and gotten slightly heavier until af comes 2 days later so I'm pretty much out. I hate my body since my d and c. Ugh.


----------



## bundle4me

Emma why don't u try frer on a evening


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yes good idea... I had a bfn in the morning on 12 DPO and a faint bfp in the evening of the same day.


----------



## hiphophooray

Hi ladies! I took a blue dye on a barely 2 hour hold and theres definitely a line. Showed up faint but as thick as the control line,what do you ladies think? should I even get my hopes up?


----------



## aPharmD

bundle and carribean, did either of you guys have implantation spotting? every month i try to hold on to the hope that this pre-af spotting is implantation. i know its not but im not ready to give up hope yet.


----------



## bundle4me

I never had spotting but I had a sharp pain at 6dpo


----------



## bundle4me

Hiphop I see it in second pic


----------



## onetubeleft

Thankyou so much ladies. Still trying to upload a pic. Everytime I crop it still says it's too big... Boooo x


----------



## aPharmD

I have cramping my entire luteal phase. Every time I think I'm pregnant Bc of it but nope


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

aPharmD said:


> bundle and carribean, did either of you guys have implantation spotting? every month i try to hold on to the hope that this pre-af spotting is implantation. i know its not but im not ready to give up hope yet.

Yup on 7 DPO I had one little teensy glob of blood when I wiped. Nothing else at all. I was hoping it was my IB and I am glad I was right :D


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

onetubeleft said:


> Thankyou so much ladies. Still trying to upload a pic. Everytime I crop it still says it's too big... Boooo x

That sucks! We want to see!! Can you email it to a PC at all?


----------



## CoralInGold

Would anyone mind tweaking this for me please? Currently 9dpo.


----------



## CoralInGold

CaribbeanBaby said:


> CoralInGold said:
> 
> 
> Buffy, your test is looking promising!
> 8dpo today, boobs are more tender, tired, nasuea has gone, cramps. Also in a very good mood despite the above. Hmmm
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> I read that SO wrong. I was skim reading as the page loaded and I read:
> 
> 'Buffy, your boobs are looking promising!'Click to expand...


Hahaha brilliant!


----------



## NurseGinger

Testing on the 30th! FX!!


----------



## CoralInGold

Blimey, had a little play around, I can see it now!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

CoralInGold said:


> Would anyone mind tweaking this for me please? Currently 9dpo.

I tried tweaking it all but I couldn't see anything. Still very early days!


----------



## Buffyx

I can see something in that tweaked pic..


----------



## SweetPea3200

Got my smiley face on CB Opk. Let the BDing commence! Don't worry, we started a few days ago! Testing on the 20th. Yay!


----------



## emma4g63

White IC this am with smu !! Will use a frer tonight and see otherwise I'll be emailing them ic sellers !! 
.keep testing coral good luck !!
Good luck to everyone testing today :))


----------



## mum140381

6dpo fmu ic evaps will test again with smu i dont really feel preg today having some cramps last night and lots of cm i have a short lp at the mo as i am breastfeeing so everytime i go to the toilet i am looking for af.

with my last 2 preg i had faint on ic\s from 7-10 dpo and then cbd on 11 so hoping to see something tmo .

its almost christmas :) xx


----------



## mum140381

forgot to say can someone have a look at my chart this is the first month i temped so would love some opinions link in my sig i am up breastfeeing in the night but still seams to have worked :)


----------



## mum140381

emma4g63 said:


> White IC this am with smu !! Will use a frer tonight and see otherwise I'll be emailing them ic sellers !!
> .keep testing coral good luck !!
> Good luck to everyone testing today :))

just seen your test on the pregnancy test forum and i have never seen an evap like that i would say a bfp its so pink can u get some different tests today u have been testing with frer not the other first response that is 100 mil just checking fx x


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks mum 
Iv had 4 really pink lines now
Had white IC this am though I gave no idea what's going on
Iv got the frer with oval Window I read somewhere there 25 ml 
What other test could I buy ...?? That's sensitive as no kno whit my dd frer didn't work for me until I was past af due


----------



## bundle4me

Superdrug own is ment to be 10miu I think emma


----------



## mum140381

its very odd emma and it would be doing my head in asda own are 15mil as above superdrug and loyds pharmacy do a viola at 5mil homebargins do some ic\s at 15mil for cheap.

the frer and normal first response look the same the frer is 12.5 mil and the normal rapid result is 100 mil i have made that mistake myself in the past .

as u can tell i test a lot fx for u hun keep us updated xx


----------



## mum140381

also on i\cs i do 2 or 3 together as u can see them better when u put them together :winkwink:


----------



## emma4g63

Iv Def got frer early - might nip super drug if I can find one !! 
Not sure what to think at the moment


----------



## Buffyx

I would be going to my doctor. I'd be going crazy & you might just be wasting $$ on tests.


----------



## xnmd1

Id like to join in if thats okay. I think I might actually have a chance this month. We have been either TTC or NTNP for 14 months now with no results. I just quit smoking which can lower your fertility ... and we DTD on O Day and the day before . So im 2 dpo and AF is due Dec 19th. Im praying for a Christmas miracle


----------



## emma4g63

xnmd1 said:


> Id like to join in if thats okay. I think I might actually have a chance this month. We have been either TTC or NTNP for 14 months now with no results. I just quit smoking which can lower your fertility ... and we DTD on O Day and the day before . So im 2 dpo and AF is due Dec 19th. Im praying for a Christmas miracle

Welcome :))
Well done on quiting I know it's hard - hoping you get your bfp soon


----------



## LavenderLove

xnmd1 said:


> Id like to join in if thats okay. I think I might actually have a chance this month. We have been either TTC or NTNP for 14 months now with no results. I just quit smoking which can lower your fertility ... and we DTD on O Day and the day before . So im 2 dpo and AF is due Dec 19th. Im praying for a Christmas miracle

Welcome! You're pretty close to me - I'm 3DPO and AF is due around the 20th. FX for a BFP for you! :)


----------



## xnmd1

Thanks guys! Im hoping for the best we've been trying or not preventing for so long it really seems like something should have happened by now . But we put in a full efforr this month . Im not testing until AF is for sure late, no sense wasting money before Christmas. So ill probably test the 20th if it hasnt showed up. And yes quitting smoking was very hard . I was a pack a day smoker for ten years. But im a week smoke free now and the severity of my cravings have decreased dramatically so I feel like I've really done it this time. Quite proud of myself really :) FX For your BFP too lavander . We will be finding out right around the same time


----------



## NurseGinger

Bf still dips and i wish he wouldn't, he did stop smoking a lot but he decided to start back dipping. Im like "really dude, im unamused"


----------



## emma4g63

not the news i wanted to see TBH ... as im still just as confused!!!

took tests at 6pm.. after 4 hour hold.. little earlier than usual but couldnt hold any longer !!

all in same pee.. i took 2 x IC's - one OPK and one FRER 

FRER BLANK..
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141207_183521_zpsujq1kifh.jpg

no idea what the mark at the top is a thought was on the window of the test but wiped it and it isnt so... :shrug:

the 2 IC's....
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141207_183137_zpsumrkjlge.jpg

Theres a line on both.. not as dark as last night and obvious but pink and ON both!!!

al three of tonights in same pee...
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/cf94abd1-a7d1-4a56-aae9-6f54ec11d216_zps384e6de7.jpg

2 top HPT...

really sorry keep posting pics... LOL
so glad your all here


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

UGH... 

I would go get a blood test Emma. That's infuriating!


----------



## NurseGinger

that would annoy me, I would also do a blood test or if you cant then wait a couple days again. uggggg i hate waiting tho. :/ FX


----------



## emma4g63

dont think docs would give blood test.. as not techinally late yet.. as AF not due till thursday... AND it was only 4 weeks since my d and c for MMC.. so dont want to get told off.... :(((


----------



## mum140381

try an ic with water to see if a line comes up ;)


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Yeah! Or test your OH's pee. See if that gets a second line.


----------



## mum140381

i am thinking they could be a faulty batch hugs x


----------



## emma4g63

mum140381 said:


> i am thinking they could be a faulty batch hugs x

ill do a test in water and test in OH pee...lol!!!

and see...

i thought that at first but these have been like this since tuesday when i was testing with same tests of a diff seller on ebay.. these are a second batch..
diff lot number etc... :shrug:


----------



## emma4g63

ok water test.... 

same routine.. clean cup.. dip for 10 secs.... lay flat in same place... read after 10 mins....

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141207_194732_zpsqd0rakzh.jpg

iv emailed the seller to see what they think??? as its all very confusing 

OH wont give me his pee lol he said im crazy!!!
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141207_194759_zps6ytc4tpj.jpg

water test and two pee tests

AM I BORING EVERYONE :((


----------



## xprincessx

Hello everyone

I am 2dpo and will commence testing on the 13th (8dpo) - very early but I am a POAS addict haha x


----------



## onetubeleft

okay so this is my positive. it has got darker today but not by much... will ring docs in the morning for an early dating scan... (as i only have one tube they like to check its in the right place save me losing the other one) i havent had any morning sickness or symptoms... so im now feeling worried. xxx

top one is yesterday evening. bottom is today.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## emma4g63

onetubeleft said:


> okay so this is my positive. it has got darker today but not by much... will ring docs in the morning for an early dating scan... (as i only have one tube they like to check its in the right place save me losing the other one) i havent had any morning sickness or symptoms... so im now feeling worried. xxx
> 
> top one is yesterday evening. bottom is today.

looks perfect progression that....with HCG doubling on average 24-48hrs....
your so early for symptons like morning sickness
my last preg didnt start that until 8 weeks...
:thumbup:

try to relax but yeah get your scan booked in to make you feel better :hugs:


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Emma I bet you're getting positives. I would just try and schedule a blood test... they shouldn't scold you. You pay them. You're in charge. Make the appointment saying loud and clear, "I'm making this appointment to get a blood test."


----------



## NurseGinger

I have met some pretty crappy doctors who think they know your body better than yourself. Who rather not do anything to calm your nerves because they dont care and your problem doesnt challenge them. I have had to be the middle man and tell the doctor to do it and quit acting this way for we are here for the patient. I have also met some amazing doctors who will do what they can for you :) I hope you have a good MD, they should never be rude to you and treat you wrongly.. if so get a new one.


----------



## bundle4me

Emma they've got to be positive 
Onetubeleft they look fab


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Where is Miss?! We need to get onetubes BFP on the front page!


----------



## emma4g63

I would love to think that they are guys ...
Will see what next couple day brings I'm off Tuesday do may go docs then ... They just make me nervous not quite sure how I'd explain it without looking a Lil strange !
Oh just peed for me hehe told me he was doing it for experimental purposes 
Mine from just now 
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141207_203901_zps4sievztb.jpg
And oh lol!!!!
https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141207_203704_zps3wf29lpx.jpg


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Girlfriend, you're totally getting positives. 

I'm guessing it's your hormone levels are just varying in your pee, and your tests are sensitive.


----------



## emma4g63

Only time will tell :))


----------



## mum140381

now them ones look very evap ish fx they get darker x


----------



## emma4g63

mum140381 said:


> now them ones look very evap ish fx they get darker x

Which ones mum??
I don't see any lines on the water tesr or the last two


----------



## wantingagirl

That's so confusing Emma.

Welcome everyone new and good luck everyone. 

Onetube fab lines xx


----------



## Buffyx

Onetubeleft they are great lines :)

Miss has no wifi at the moment so she Cant get on here.

I got a bfn at 12dpo on FRER so I'm counting myself out. I must say, im kind of surprised by the negative because I feel different? My nipples are huge this morning and I've been constantly nauseous the last 2 days. Oh well - also PMS signs :p


----------



## CatandKitten

I think I will be testing on the 20th, this month got my hot OPK on the 2nd but I am not in the mood to test earlier than that. DH is being unreasonable about some things and said some stuff to me regarding a new baby that is really making me feel like I don't want to know until I know for sure.


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

You're not out until you bleed.


----------



## Buffyx

I definitely think I'm out. If these "symptoms" I'm having were pregnancy, I think it would be showing HCG in my system by now!! It has to be PMS x


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Emma you're definitely not boring anyone with your tests... we're all just as curious as you with what's going on!


----------



## xnmd1

Emma I just scrolled back through all your pics and they lopk positive to me. As hard as it will be to do I would take a 2 day break from testing and then try a FRER with FMU . And the results of that test will most likely be accurate. Good luck my fingers are crossed for you


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ladies, could ask your thoughts on something? I believe I MAY have implanted on the extreme end of the spectrum at 12/13 days after fertilization instead of the usual 6-9, I've been having light cramping and a heavy sort of feel in my pelvis, particularly the left side. I've been INSANELY tired ever since I ovulated (as in 14+ hours of a sleep a day if I can manage it) and I've noticed the past day or so that I've had alot of very clear and watery CM but if I feel my cervix a bit chunkier, white CM comes with it, but there's no foul odor or itching or anything of that sort and my nipple have been extremely sensitive. I've also broken out in a couple spots on my face in the last day or so (about the time the cramps started) AF is due in 3 days but I've never cramped or really broken out before my periods before. Has anyone had these symptoms before getting a :bfp: or and I just getting the normal signs of AF's arrival for once? I still got a :bfn: this morning though :(


----------



## Buffyx

I always get a break out the week AF is due. Your other symptoms definitely sound like pregnancy symptoms, but also can of course be AF's arrival shortly..

Only time will tell. Good luck though!! :flower:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Oh Emma I'm so frustrated for you! I really believe those are BFPs though. Can't wait to see a super dark FRER or hear about a positive blood test. I'd be shocked if it ended up being a BFN. FX you find out soon!


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks everyone !!! :))
Not tested this morn gone work ill take today off and see what tommorow brings 
Buffy your not out til at comes iv read stories of people getting late bfps on frer 
hope everyone is feeling ok today ???.
Anyone testing today


----------



## still hopping

I am so confused... it seemed like my period had arrived early on the 4th with the typical brown/light red discharge I get... then nothing happened... we are now the 8th (a day after my period was due) and nothing... tested this afternoon but came out negative... dont feel symptoms of either period or possible pregnancy... its just nothingness... so so weird...


----------



## Buffyx

I am just feeling constantly sea sick. Honestly, it's the only thing I can concentrate on. And it gets worse in the car - even when I'm driving.

What about you?

Still hopping - that is very strange :shrug:


----------



## still hopping

Buffyx said:


> I am just feeling constantly sea sick. Honestly, it's the only thing I can concentrate on. And it gets worse in the car - even when I'm driving.
> 
> What about you?
> 
> Still hopping - that is very strange :shrug:

Apparently you are more likely to get motion sickness when you are pregnant but it could also be morning sickness as they can be difficult at times to tell apart... have my fingers crossed for you... hope its a "good sign" :flower::happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

It's the third day in a row now but still BFN this morning (12dpo.)


----------



## still hopping

Buffyx said:


> It's the third day in a row now but still BFN this morning (12dpo.)

I guess there is no other for us but to be patient :blush: I am 13dpo and don't understand what is going on either :nope: This waiting game is so cruel! 
I am sure our moment of glory will sooner or later come :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Patience is not my virtue :haha:


----------



## still hopping

Buffyx said:


> Patience is not my virtue :haha:

Lol I have to admit that neither is mine! Sometimes I just want to scream :brat: hahaha!


----------



## Buffyx

Sometimes I do haha


----------



## Miss406

I'm back! 

Right before I go through what seems to be hundreds of pages, what have I missed? Are there any new :bfp: ? 
I went home to have my boiler fixed only to find I had no wi-fi. I've been limited to Facebook for posting! Just going to begin reading - hope we're all okay. :D


----------



## Buffyx

Onetubeleft had a BFP :thumbup: I think that's it!


----------



## Miss406

*Bundle4me* ~ I'm totally with you for sticking on this thread until we ALL get our :bfp: Absolutely!
*
Emma4g63* ~ What on EARTH is going on with your tests? One minute they look awesome, the next not so. The water test was definitely a good idea. You definitely have some kind of hormones in your system I think. I think it's time you went to the doctors though, with all these faint positives, there is a small chance that possibly you have an ectopic pregnancy. They say faint positives are a good indication of ectopic, that said there seems to be so much fluctuations with your tests, still - I'd visit the doctor and tell him you have faint +'s and want your bloods done to make absolutely sure! At least in a couple of days you'll know either way, good luck!
*
2kidsplusttc3* ~ Hello! Welcome! I'll add you to our list. Good luck!

*Buffyx* ~ You have good signs there hun, please don't lose hope just yet. You're never out until AF actually shows! Thanks for explaining to the members why I have been unable to update. :hugs:

*Hopeful in OR* ~ :hugs: Sorry :witch: got you! :(

*Sunny27* ~ :hugs: Sorry :witch: got you! :(

*Karenh *~ Good luck for testing today, would appreciate an update and pictures! Fingers crossed!

*NavyLadyBug * ~ Hello! Welcome! I'll add you to our list and good luck!

*bebedreamr* ~ Congrats! :bfp: Woo hoo! Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months for you and baby!

*Still hopping* ~ Hmm, Confusing, you thought it was AF then it stopped. Could it be implantation? Do you temp? FX!

*xxmyheartxx* ~ Good luck for testing! Keep us informed!

*aPharmD* ~ Any update? When are you testing again?

*Loeylo* ~ Are there any faint lines? Any update? Fingers crossed for you!

*hiphiphooray* ~ Looking at it, I'd say BFP? Have you tested again? FX!

*CoralInGold* ~ Do you have any updates? 

*xnmd1* ~ Hello! Welcome! I'll add your date now. Good luck!

*xprincessx* ~ Hello! Welcome! I'll add you now to our list, Good luck!

*onetubeleft* ~ Congratulations! That's a :bfp: for sure! I'll update the main page now! :D Here's to a happy, healthy 9 months for you both!

*Mrs. and Mrs.* ~ I will always update the thread if and when I can. Obviously I have 6 children which are my main priority. I returned home to have my boiler fixed and unfortunately had problems with my wi-fi. I have been on our Facebook group, it was about all I could load. Do you have any updates?

*Catandkitten* ~ Hello! Welcome to our thread! Will add you to our list now, and very best of luck for you!


----------



## xprincessx

So I am 3dpo today and I am still having really watery cm (been having it for 10 days now!) and today is has turned watery/milky coloured rather than clear. Anyone else had this? Worried as I *should* have dried up by now or my cm should be thicker shouldn't it?


----------



## Miss406

I was the same this cycle, always changing my underwear then started using pads! :shock: Fingers crossed for you! :D


----------



## Miss406

I've updated the main page, a little bit easier to view peoples progress in their cycles.

Any updates from the following:

* Aidensxmomma
* Sydfreeman
* Squirrel.
* Embo78
* Aw1990
* Mjsbabyshaw
* Babylove12
* Aidensmommy1 ?

All have now gone past their dates and wondering on progress, especially embo78 as she was a fairly active member on this thread? I think she's on Facebook but forgotten her real life name :oops:


----------



## Miss406

This mornings FRER, 10DPO with FMU. 

Worst evaps ever this cycle I think, or just line eye! :shock: :cry:
 



Attached Files:







10dpoedit.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Embo78

I'm just waiting for af to get me. I think I ov'd much later than I thought I did. No more bding though so I'm pretty sure I'm out. Obviously until the hag shows her face ill keep some hope but I'm 99.99999% sure im out :)


----------



## emma4g63

Hey miss !! Glad your back. .. 
Never thought of eptopic god I'm scared now :*(.
I'll make an app tommorow and see but feel still like af is going to show so will see
How are you ?? .cnt see your test proper I'm on my phone


----------



## Miss406

Aww, Embo that's not good, keep positive!

Emma, Sorry - didn't mean to scare you. Look out for headaches and shoulder pains. Definitely go to the doctors to be honest!

I'm not giving up hope yet. Comparing my chart to others. They've also had a huge rise then a huge dip....
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage2.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Miss406

Looking back to when I had my last baby, in June this year. Feels so long ago now, but he's only nearly 6 months of age. :shock:


----------



## bundle4me

Miss you must have your hands full lol.
Well made my booking appointment it's not till 12th Jan


----------



## Miss406

Oh yes, busy busy but wouldn't have it any other way! :D During the weeks' it's okay as they are all at school bar my baby. :) I've lost hope for this cycle now, gutted!


----------



## bundle4me

What dpo are you? My phone didn't show your frer very well


----------



## Miss406

I'm 10dpo. I have a LP of 11 days... So AF should arrive tomorrow... :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I tested this morning, not even an evap to stare at!
Miss something is catching my eye on ur frer but not sure what, try not to be down, u will get ur bfp, we all will :hugs: xx


----------



## Miss406

xxmyheartxx said:


> I tested this morning, not even an evap to stare at!
> Miss something is catching my eye on ur frer but not sure what, try not to be down, u will get ur bfp, we all will :hugs: xx

Wow, are you only 6dpo? Still very early hun! :hugs:
Thanks, If it was a genuine BFP it would have gotten much darker by now, I'm going to prepare for a night out on the tiles tomorrow! When AF arrives I am going to get wasted - and that's not like me whatsoever, In fact I haven't had a drink now for well over a year. I'll have one cider and probably be under the table! :haha:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im probably in the minority here, but i still drink, not alot but I do a couple over the weekend , ooppss, I hope you dont,as u get a bfp, but if you do go, have a fab night hun, enjoy your cider, its my favourite


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I know still early lol, needed to poas hahah xxx


----------



## Miss406

He he - as bad as me! :)
Don't blame you at all... Fingers crossed for a :bfp: if not, well... :D Out on the town.... :D


----------



## emma4g63

I kno ow u feel my heart keep updating us :))
Hey miss love your baby Pic :))
Ope af doesn't turn up


----------



## AugustBride6

I tested this morning at 13dpo....BFN. I have an appt with my OB today. I have my charts all printed up and ready to go. I'm trying to be hopeful but I am not having too much luck. Blah!


----------



## Miss406

Thanks Emma - right back at ya. You've had such awesome looking tests too. 

Good luck AugustBride, hope they can answer a few questions for you. :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

Hi ladies!

Hoping I can join your thread? :flower: I've been lurking on this thread for a few days and finally decided to post!

I'm currently 7dpo and feeling about the same as every other month at this time. Constipated, on and off cramps, lower back ache. A possibly new symptom for the past day or so is intermittent waves of nausea that last for like a minute or two. But maybe it happens every month and I'm just know noticing this month? Who knows.

I'm not confident in this month because we were only able to BD once before O (2 days before FF said I ovulated). But I got pregnant using pull out last year (ended in MC), so it only takes one little determined swimmer!

I'm expecting AF Saturday or Sunday and since I don't have confidence in this cycle, I will not be testing until after that if AF does not arrive. I'm still new to this charting and temping thing. It's addicting! Its looking like my luteal phase is 11-12 days.

Fingers crossed for all of you! Hope you all get your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## mum140381

7dpo tests bottom 3 tests are most recent
 



Attached Files:







2sm n.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mum140381

miss something is catching my eye on that frer fx hun x


----------



## mum140381

can someone see what my chart looks like thanks


----------



## mum140381

just 1 more pic sorry i go a bit crazy testing
 



Attached Files:







2sm.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## wantingagirl

Mum that pic looks quite blurry 

With regards to your chart I'm no genius but looks good so far I think it's suppose to rise 4-6dpo for progesterone take over which can end in pregnant or non pregnant and then you had a dpi looking good so far


----------



## wonders10

mum140381 said:


> can someone see what my chart looks like thanks

I'm still learning this chart thing, but its looking like the dip on Saturday was probably a typical dip that occurs around that time - a secondary estrogen surge from what I've gathered. And your temps after the dip rose and are remaining elevated. I'm learning that what everyone says is right. It's not one individual temp that matters, but the pattern. I think its looking good, but can't tell much for the future.

How long is your luteal phase usually?


----------



## mum140381

my phone is rubbish can never get a good pic :dohh:

my lp is a bit weird as i am still breastfeeding 2 months ago was my first period and lp was 7 days then last month is was 9 :)


----------



## Miss406

wonders10 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Hoping I can join your thread? :flower: I've been lurking on this thread for a few days and finally decided to post!
> 
> I'm currently 7dpo and feeling about the same as every other month at this time. Constipated, on and off cramps, lower back ache. A possibly new symptom for the past day or so is intermittent waves of nausea that last for like a minute or two. But maybe it happens every month and I'm just know noticing this month? Who knows.
> 
> I'm not confident in this month because we were only able to BD once before O (2 days before FF said I ovulated). But I got pregnant using pull out last year (ended in MC), so it only takes one little determined swimmer!
> 
> I'm expecting AF Saturday or Sunday and since I don't have confidence in this cycle, I will not be testing until after that if AF does not arrive. I'm still new to this charting and temping thing. It's addicting! Its looking like my luteal phase is 11-12 days.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of you! Hope you all get your BFP! :hugs:

Hello welcome! Will add you now! Fingers crossed :af: doesn't show up :D




mum140381 said:


> miss something is catching my eye on that frer fx hun x

I'm never good with lines anyway! I think my FRER's are giving me evaps at the moment, bit like last cycle! :evil:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Have u tried using a ring for camera to focus mum xxx


----------



## mum140381

i did try hun it never works it must be my camera i will see what i can do ;)


----------



## Miss406

Wonders10, when do you plan on testing?


----------



## mum140381

different camera ? last 3 tests are newest :thumbup:
still early at 7dpo
 



Attached Files:







d.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 10









rsz_j.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 10


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi mum, can't see very well on my phone but i think i see something on at least one of those tests. 7dpo is early! How long is your lp normally? 

Afm, i think I'm 1-2dpo and i feel terrible! Worst muscle cramps and unbearable heartburn. Taken today off work to try to get some more sleep. Hope it is a sign that i actually did ovulate this month!


----------



## mum140381

sweetpea sounds like great ov signs fx x:)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

how is everyone? 

I have been sick with the stomach flu and barely left my couch.


----------



## wonders10

Miss406 said:


> Wonders10, when do you plan on testing?

Monday 12/15 (but AF will probably be here before then...) :nope:


----------



## emma4g63

Mum cant see anything on your tests yet.. but still plenty time!!!

sweetpea there really promising symptoms.... when are you testing?

2kids... awww the stomach flu is going round here too!! i feel abit off today myself..

AF should be here this week.. no show today.. i norm start brown spotting a day before...
i feel AF cramps and my boobs are killing me.... im tired but worked all weekend so no surprize there.... cant be preg symptons as FRER not picking it up...
if this cycle is BFN be good so i know how i feel before AF comes...


----------



## mum140381

thanks emma hope af or bfp shows up soon for u ;)


----------



## onetubeleft

Got a bfn after my bfp. 3 days late... What's going on?


----------



## emma4g63

no way onetube??
when did you test for BFN????


----------



## onetubeleft

Just and I did another one straight after n I got a really faint positive. Cheap test but no stronger. I've got the doctors in the morning so hopefully she'll do some bloods. Hope it's not ectopic. Surely my lines should get stronger? N why have I had a bfn.... So confused x


----------



## bundle4me

Maybe use a expensive test


----------



## emma4g63

onetubeleft said:


> Just and I did another one straight after n I got a really faint positive. Cheap test but no stronger. I've got the doctors in the morning so hopefully she'll do some bloods. Hope it's not ectopic. Surely my lines should get stronger? N why have I had a bfn.... So confused x

may still be really early...
i wouldnt panic... let us know how you get on...
fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Onetubeleft, you may be having a chemical :( :hugs:

I took a test this morning and quite a dark pink line showed up within 2 minutes. Then within about 30 seconds just straight out disappeared. It wasn't the dye passing through. It was a line! Clear as day. I've never had this happen?!


----------



## aw1990

Hey ladies, god you lot can gab!! I havent been on since p60ish! lol 

CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!!!!! 

Im so jealous! Im cd28 and 16dpo and still testing neg so just waiting on the witch now :( I had some really good signs this month too :( a bit gutted :( xx


----------



## emma4g63

aw1990 said:


> Hey ladies, god you lot can gab!! I havent been on since p60ish! lol
> 
> CONGRATS to all the BFPs!!!!!!
> 
> Im so jealous! Im cd28 and 16dpo and still testing neg so just waiting on the witch now :( I had some really good signs this month too :( a bit gutted :( xx

lol Hi aw1990....

when is the witch due?? may not be out yet....some people only test late!!
good luck


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Onetubeleft, you may be having a chemical :( :hugs:
> 
> I took a test this morning and quite a dark pink line showed up within 2 minutes. Then within about 30 seconds just straight out disappeared. It wasn't the dye passing through. It was a line! Clear as day. I've never had this happen?!

weird buffy...what test was it?
keep testing and see what it brings :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

Oh no onetube!! i pray the blood tests confirm a BFP!! :(((( FX/prayers/positive vibes for you!!!


----------



## aw1990

I was on the pill until last month, so not exactly sure, lmp was 10th Nov, but that was withdrawal, Ov'd on the 22nd - know from pains, so works in with following a 28day cycle so would be due today? x


----------



## xprincessx

3dpo today and still having watery cm...it has turned into a milky colour now but still very watery. Thought it should have dried up by now?


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks everyone. I've read up on chemicals. I dunno. It was late in the day? I dunno really really confused. Will hope tomorrow brings some good news x


----------



## emma4g63

just been looking through my old posts.. and back when i got BFP with DD in 2011... i posted what i thought was an evap on the 3rd july.. was clear BFP...but read after limit so wasnt sure... 
i was on CD36.. day before AF was due and i posted that i had done two tests the thursday and friday both BFN and got the BFP sunday... 
im on CD 33 today so fingers crossed...
looked at the FRER i took at cd36 same day though with DD and it was proper dark!!!! so almost certain its BFN this month as FRER not so much as a line


----------



## Buffyx

It was an Internet cheapie..
I know, I know what you're thinking! BUT I've used these the past three cycles and this is the first time I've ever seen it happen? I did have a BFP using these, and the line did fade, but after about 20-30min..(two cycles ago.)

I guess I'll just test again tomorrow. AF due tomorrow or next day.


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> It was an Internet cheapie..
> I know, I know what you're thinking! BUT I've used these the past three cycles and this is the first time I've ever seen it happen? I did have a BFP using these, and the line did fade, but after about 20-30min..(two cycles ago.)
> 
> I guess I'll just test again tomorrow. AF due tomorrow or next day.

lol!!! nooooo not internet cheapies!!!!!
hahaha 
i too had never had a evap until this cycle!!! blummin stupid tests!
all my lines are still there.. none diapperead which is weird.. :dohh:


----------



## Buffyx

Yeah, your situation is very weird!

I guess I'll test later when I get home from work, or tomorrow morning.

I went to get out a FRER but then I noticed the line fading..


----------



## emma4g63

this is interesting of FIRST REPONSES website...
https://www.firstresponsefertility.com/we-tell-you-first/test-day-calculator

this is my recommended test dates for max cycle length i tend to have 37 days max..sometimes 35..says earliest would be thursday!


----------



## Buffyx

It gave me the three days after AF is due. Obviously it's best to test once AF is missed! But we can't wait that long!! :haha:


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> It gave me the three days after AF is due. Obviously it's best to test once AF is missed! But we can't wait that long!! :haha:

lol!!! i know


----------



## Miss406

Onetubeleft good luck tomorrow. Ectopics can give faint positives. Please keep us up to date :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Onetubeleft so sorry I hope you get answers from the docs. 

Emma and buffy what the frig is going on :wacko: I hope all this confusion stops soon xx


----------



## bundle4me

How are all the bfp ladies feeling? I still feel normal other than sore nipples


----------



## SweetPea3200

emma4g63 said:


> Mum cant see anything on your tests yet.. but still plenty time!!!
> 
> sweetpea there really promising symptoms.... when are you testing?
> 
> 2kids... awww the stomach flu is going round here too!! i feel abit off today myself..
> 
> AF should be here this week.. no show today.. i norm start brown spotting a day before...
> i feel AF cramps and my boobs are killing me.... im tired but worked all weekend so no surprize there.... cant be preg symptons as FRER not picking it up...
> if this cycle is BFN be good so i know how i feel before AF comes...

Yay! Just got a call about my blood test this morning and she said I for sure ovulated over the weekend:) She said to call on Dec 22nd if no AF to get a blood test. But I think I'll starting testing on Dec 20th as that is 13-14dpo. So pumped that the clomid worked this month! Sorry about all your super confusing tests this month. I just can't believe it would be a BFN after all that!


----------



## Leann83

bundle4me said:


> How are all the bfp ladies feeling? I still feel normal other than sore nipples

The sore boobies have all but gone :happydance: I've noticed I feel a bit queasy at the same time each day around 1pm or so, v strange. I didn't have any ms with DS so only time will tell if it gets any worse. Back pain still here but to be honest that's been at me since before getting pregnant. How are you? :flower:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Leann83 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> How are all the bfp ladies feeling? I still feel normal other than sore nipples
> 
> The sore boobies have all but gone :happydance: I've noticed I feel a bit queasy at the same time each day around 1pm or so, v strange. I didn't have any ms with DS so only time will tell if it gets any worse. Back pain still here but to be honest that's been at me since before getting pregnant. How are you? :flower:Click to expand...

My boobs still feel like someone attacked them with a baseball bat while I slept. My husband thinks they are bigger but I don't think so... my bras still fit and they don't seem fuller but who knows. I don't feel too nauseous or anything but I have a little heartburn and also the best symptom - mouth spews! Yayyyyy. Nasty. :sick:
I am so hungry for meat or salt or savoury stuff but then I sit down to eat it and I have 5 bites and I feel stuffed.I get so bloated I looked 5 months pregnant today after I ate lunch. And my sciatic nerve has been playing up so sitting down for a long time isn't fun, which I had to do for about 8 hours today :(


----------



## Leann83

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Leann83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> How are all the bfp ladies feeling? I still feel normal other than sore nipples
> 
> The sore boobies have all but gone :happydance: I've noticed I feel a bit queasy at the same time each day around 1pm or so, v strange. I didn't have any ms with DS so only time will tell if it gets any worse. Back pain still here but to be honest that's been at me since before getting pregnant. How are you? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> My boobs still feel like someone attacked them with a baseball bat while I slept. My husband thinks they are bigger but I don't think so... my bras still fit and they don't seem fuller but who knows. I don't feel too nauseous or anything but I have a little heartburn and also the best symptom - mouth spews! Yayyyyy. Nasty. :sick:
> I am so hungry for meat or salt or savoury stuff but then I sit down to eat it and I have 5 bites and I feel stuffed.I get so bloated I looked 5 months pregnant today after I ate lunch. And my sciatic nerve has been playing up so sitting down for a long time isn't fun, which I had to do for about 8 hours today :(Click to expand...

.

Oooh how could I forget the bloat :haha: if I don't suck it in I can easily pass for about 4 or 5 months pregnant!


----------



## aPharmD

this is my 3rd day of super light brown spotting. Started on AM of 10 dpo and I am now 12 dpo (normally i get this 2 days before AF and it gradually gets darker brown before turning red within 48 hours). I just took another FRER and BFN. I also have a lot of cramping. Just wish AF would come because I am pretty sure Im out with a negative FRER at 12 dpo.


----------



## Buffyx

BFN for me on my lunch break. I think I need to not come on here next month because I think it's becoming an unhealthy addiction.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

4 dpo here and really wishing it would go by faster. a whole bunch of pregnancy tests are coming this friday....can not wait till I am 11 dpo and I can test. I have a really good feeling


----------



## emma4g63

buffy i know what you mean!!!1

BFN this morning!!! 
tried it on a morrisons own test... 15ml sensitivity
and a IC too and both BFN~!

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141209_083900_zpspk6sptk1.jpg

Didnt even take a pic of the IC as not worth it :(((

i emailed the seller on ebay last night he asked for my pictures.. he too went on to say they looked positive but then said he no idea why they come back negative too.. so he told me to send them back for refund and he will test them for there levels of HCG!!!

so i told him to update me once tested as im furious!!

also i used my clearblue monitor for the first time this morning... and it came back high fertility!! shouldnt this be low this end of the my cycle...
as the book says low-high-peak-low......!!!


----------



## bundle4me

Oh gosh emma your having a right time of it. Keep going with fertility monitor maybe you didn't o when u thought you did due to D&c


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Oh gosh emma your having a right time of it. Keep going with fertility monitor maybe you didn't o when u thought you did due to D&c

maybe i didnt... i dont know!!! im CD 34 now so cant just be ovulating ...well maybe i could with the d and c!! feel as though AF will come this week.. or maybe its my body trying to get it to come..
just want it over with now so i can use the monitor next cycle!!!


----------



## bundle4me

Cd 33 I was after my mmc but I'd had to give birth with help of drugs so not sure if it's different


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Cd 33 I was after my mmc but I'd had to give birth with help of drugs so not sure if it's different

cd33 you ovulated or your got AF??? 
sorry to ask bundle....:hugs: i cant imagine what you went through


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Cd 33 I was after my mmc but I'd had to give birth with help of drugs so not sure if it's different
> 
> cd33 you ovulated or your got AF???
> sorry to ask bundle....:hugs: i cant imagine what you went throughClick to expand...

That's ok, cd33 got af next cycle was cd 31 and next cd29. I used to have 28 day cycles. Not sure when I ovulated cos I only started opk this last cycle


----------



## Buffyx

I was thinking the same thing. Maybe you didn't ovulate when you thought?


----------



## emma4g63

thats what i mean bundle if you got AF CD33... im on CD34 now so must of ovulated may have been later as i was only guessing really lol...
my cycles before that were 33-37 days so if its not here by friday and its been nearly 5 weeks since d and c....
no test in house left now anyway as OH sent them IC's back and used all FRER and that morrisons one..
maybe i good thing i could do with a break...

stil here for all you other ladies.....:))


----------



## Miss406

SweetPea3200 said:


> Yay! Just got a call about my blood test this morning and she said I for sure ovulated over the weekend:) She said to call on Dec 22nd if no AF to get a blood test. But I think I'll starting testing on Dec 20th as that is 13-14dpo. So pumped that the clomid worked this month! Sorry about all your super confusing tests this month. I just can't believe it would be a BFN after all that!

Yay! :dust: Good luck! Fingers crossed for you! :D :hugs:



aPharmD said:


> this is my 3rd day of super light brown spotting. Started on AM of 10 dpo and I am now 12 dpo (normally i get this 2 days before AF and it gradually gets darker brown before turning red within 48 hours). I just took another FRER and BFN. I also have a lot of cramping. Just wish AF would come because I am pretty sure Im out with a negative FRER at 12 dpo.

aPharmD, Sorry you're going through this. I know the feeling unfortunately, though I am 11dpo.



Buffyx said:


> BFN for me on my lunch break. I think I need to not come on here next month because I think it's becoming an unhealthy addiction.

I know what you mean, every day now, FRER plus another test or two. Yesterday I used FIVE tests. I should really give up. It's an obsession that's eating me alive, at the wrong time of the year too.



2kidsplusttc3 said:


> 4 dpo here and really wishing it would go by faster. a whole bunch of pregnancy tests are coming this friday....can not wait till I am 11 dpo and I can test. I have a really good feeling

Aww, take it easy. No symptom spotting, take a leaf out of our books. Teach us how to wait patiently! :dust: Good luck!


----------



## Miss406

Goodness sake.
 



Attached Files:







10422556_617102878418140_7375251103291233652_n.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7









11dpotweaked.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 10









11dpo invert.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## emma4g63

i can see something miss on inverted pic of 11dpo!!! 
can see color on normal pic though.......
how many test have you done today??


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> i can see something miss on inverted pic of 11dpo!!!
> can see color on normal pic though.......
> how many test have you done today??

Does it look pink to you?
Just two, with FMU. This FRER and an OPK. OPK has a slight line but pretty sure that's just picking up LH! NOT HCG! :( 

How are you? Any tests done today? :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> i can see something miss on inverted pic of 11dpo!!!
> can see color on normal pic though.......
> how many test have you done today??
> 
> Does it look pink to you?
> Just two, with FMU. This FRER and an OPK. OPK has a slight line but pretty sure that's just picking up LH! NOT HCG! :(
> 
> How are you? Any tests done today? :hugs:Click to expand...

theres def a line miss... cant tell color though.....!!
oooo exciting!!!
yeah BFN with morrisons and IC this morning so think iv had dodgy batch of IC's as there the only brand to show up any line iv used...

i emailed the seller and im sending them back and hes testing them!!! 
no more tests in house now so prob good thing for me...
:dohh:


----------



## Miss406

Aww hun! So when is your AF due? I recommend you get a BBT thermometer and you can start temping! You'd be surprised at what you can tell with temping. 
You HAVE to take the temperature at the same time each morning after at least 3/4 hours rested SOLID sleep, and if you do wake early or late you can use an online BBT adjuster to correct your temperature. Honest hun, look into it!


----------



## emma4g63

I always get up in night for a wee so say I normally get up at 6.30am for work but I wake at 4 am for a wee would I have to temp at 4 am cuz I'm no chance !!


----------



## Miss406

I'm sure temping at 4am would work, so long as you have had a solid block of sleep! You'll be fine! For a couple of quid grab yourself a bbt! Be useful to know what your temps are doing anyway with this cycle and all those tests!


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> I'm sure temping at 4am would work, so long as you have had a solid block of sleep! You'll be fine! For a couple of quid grab yourself a bbt! Be useful to know what your temps are doing anyway with this cycle and all those tests!

Thanks miss ill grab one today 
We're do you track your results is there a app??


----------



## wantingagirl

emma4g63 said:


> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure temping at 4am would work, so long as you have had a solid block of sleep! You'll be fine! For a couple of quid grab yourself a bbt! Be useful to know what your temps are doing anyway with this cycle and all those tests!
> 
> Thanks miss ill grab one today
> We're do you track your results is there a app??Click to expand...

Emma are you in the uk? Xx


----------



## Miss406

Yeah Hun, fertilityfriend, you can download on the App Store. Probably on android too. X


----------



## Miss406

:witch: for me then. 
Just wiped to find bright red/pink blood. Not much of it - but I think it's started. :cry:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> :witch: for me then.
> Just wiped to find bright red/pink blood. Not much of it - but I think it's started. :cry:

Aww hun might not be full af !+
Hang in there


----------



## Miss406

It's bright pink, won't be long until it's full force. :cry:


----------



## CoralInGold

It's not looking too great or me at 11dpo


----------



## Miss406

CoralInGold said:


> It's not looking too great or me at 11dpo
> 
> View attachment 827799

:hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss406 said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure temping at 4am would work, so long as you have had a solid block of sleep! You'll be fine! For a couple of quid grab yourself a bbt! Be useful to know what your temps are doing anyway with this cycle and all those tests!
> 
> Thanks miss ill grab one today
> 
> We're do you track your results is there a app??Click to expand...
> 
> Emma are you in the uk? XxClick to expand...

Yea wanting I'm in Manchester :))


----------



## emma4g63

Still time coral :))


----------



## Embo78

Emma, we're neighbours :) I'm in lancashire. I was brought up in Greater Manchester :)


----------



## emma4g63

Embo78 said:


> Emma, we're neighbours :) I'm in lancashire. I was brought up in Greater Manchester :)

Aww Embo were abouts are you?? I'm from wigan orginally but live in Salford now :)


----------



## mum140381

hugs miss
emma hope u get it sorted soon

bfp for me 8dpo will post a pic still very faint but backed up on a few tests :happydance:


----------



## Miss406

Congrats :)


----------



## Embo78

I live in Darwen, Lancs. Was brought up in Rochdale :)


----------



## Embo78

congrats mum :)


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats mum !!:wow early too :)


----------



## mum140381

its very very faint i live in preston lancs x


----------



## Embo78

Wow what a small world :)


----------



## Miss406

I have a friend who lives in Blackburn, however he is retirement age and definitely not TTC! :D


----------



## emma4g63

Def small world !! Lol miss !!!


----------



## Miss406

When your lines get darker mum140381 I will add you to the main page. I don't want to add too early in case I have a few more days offline (like tomorrow) and horribly get it wrong. Do let us know when you get a definitive :bfp: and I will add you at my earliest convenience. Please be aware however 8dpo is very early to have a positive, not by any means impossible though.


----------



## Miss406

Just to recap, I will be offline tomorrow and possibly Thursday too. I am returning home tonight for personal reasons. I haven't had my WiFi fixed either. I will perhaps take these few days to reflect and see what I want from life, because I'll be honest, this TTC stress is just too much. 

I fell pregnant 6 times (plus 6 times that I miscarried) before never really trying at all, now I want it more than anything it just isn't happening. Maybe the NTNP route is better? Either way, I think I need some time out. I will return and update any BFP's or AF's when I get WiFi access again. 

Emma, Coral, Embo, Karen and co I really wish you get that :bfp: soon. I have everything crossed for you. 
Mum, I hope your lines greatly improve.
Everyone else, fingers crossed!


----------



## onetubeleft

Ok so this is my update ladies. 

Went to docs.
She did a test.
It was positive
She said a line is a line, if I wasn't showing any other symptoms of ectopic then she was happy to leave me to the midwife.
I've had no bloods done. Just a test 
I haven't had any bleeding or cramps. 

Doc us quite happy to date me at around 4-5 weeks. 

I'f I have any bleeding or cramps. I can go bk up and be seen straight away. 

I'm quite happy with that. She seems to think that the small bleed I had Thursday (13dpo) was late implantation and it's not even a week after that yet so levels are not going to be very high any way. 

I mentioned the false test, and she said yes you've had one negative but you've had 7 positive (yeah I didn't quite believe it as they were all cheap) 
She reminded me that I've had a successful pregnancy after losing my tube and need to relax. 
So when I left the docs I went to the chemist and got 2 clear blue tests. Just took the one and its pregnant conception 1-2 weeks which sounds about right. And I'll keep the next one for next week when the hormone has picked up. 

So I am officially pregnant. I have been sick quite a lot and have very itchy nipples. If anything changes I'll let you know 

Sorry about the long post. I just thought if anyone was stalking the post or may type this in the Internet they may find done comfort in hearing about my story. Just so crappy when a bad experience of an ectopic can shape all your future pregnancies x


How are you all ladies? Zx


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats onetube glad all is well. I havnt done anymore tests since 15dpo, i want to but can't afford it. I've not felt sick yet but I keep getting dizzy spells. 
Miss u hope your ok TTC is very stressful and worrying. Xx


----------



## NurseGinger

that is great news to hear onetube. I wont lie, i woke up and thought "i really hope she gets great news today" I was worried!! so happy to see you got your nerves calmed and able to rest easy. I pray this is a good sticky one and nothing happens. :)


----------



## Miss406

Brilliant news onetubeleft, I was worrying for you! Fantastic to hear all is going well! FX the rest of the pregnancy goes smooth for you too. :)

Thanks Bundle :hugs:


----------



## Eroe

Hi everyone! :flower: have been silently stalking you all since I asked you to put me down for the 13th 

But just had to say congrats to onetube! I was worried about you too! So glad you have had good news :happydance: happy and healthy nine months!!! 

I am currently 5dpo :coffee: I think I will actually test on the 14th as I ovulated a day late. Come on Sunday!! 

Congrats to all the other BFPs and sorry to those who are out :hugs: 

Xxxxx


----------



## Miss406

Eroe said:


> Hi everyone! :flower: have been silently stalking you all since I asked you to put me down for the 13th
> 
> But just had to say congrats to onetube! I was worried about you too! So glad you have had good news :happydance: happy and healthy nine months!!!
> 
> I am currently 5dpo :coffee: I think I will actually test on the 14th as I ovulated a day late. Come on Sunday!!
> 
> Congrats to all the other BFPs and sorry to those who are out :hugs:
> 
> Xxxxx

Hello again. :wave: I've changed your date from the 13th to the 14th. 
Good luck! :dust:


----------



## mum140381

thanks miss will be doing a frer at 10 dpo and digi at 12 :)


----------



## Miss406

So I saw. Good luck.


----------



## wonders10

Hi Ladies!

*Onetube *- Congrats! Wonderful news! 

I am 8dpo today and woke up not feeling well. Body aches, some mild chest congestion, tired and a scratchy dry cough. Also, don't have much of an appetite. My chart is below - I also had the highest temp of my cycle this morning. I'm trying really hard not to read anything into it as I said I didn't think I was in with much of a chance this month. But here I go :dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3fccd5/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

My chart actually looked very similar last month so I don't know why I'm getting all excited about it :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

GoodLuck Wonders! wish i could read charts but im still learning and have some of the ladies helping me decipher! Knowing me I am the type to read into it even if i try hard not too! its just so hard to not read into things when we are wanting something so badly! ahh FX


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats to onetube and mum!! So excited by all the BFPs going on here. Hopefully it continues to the 20th (if I can even wait that long!)


----------



## Miss406

Corse it will SweetPea :)


----------



## Leti

Congrats to onetube and mum!! H&H 9 months!!


----------



## emma4g63

Miss i know what you mean by it being stressful.. and we become obssesed!! :hugs: try and relax i know its hard but it will happen for you..:flower:

Onetube... im so happy everything is ok.. i knew it would be :hugs:
glad you can start to enjoy your pregnancy 

Mum.. i look forward to seeing your BFP :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

SweetPea3200 said:


> Congrats to onetube and mum!! So excited by all the BFPs going on here. Hopefully it continues to the 20th (if I can even wait that long!)

sweetpea... im sure it will :happydance: good luck!!!


----------



## emma4g63

so guys... stil got OPK's in the house...lol cant help but POAS!!!

the top is this mornings stick for my clearblue fertilty monitor... it read high
bottom is IC from 5pm...

they both nearly positive... its weird...

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141209_173617_zpslsogy9hx.jpg


----------



## bundle4me

U must be so stressed emma, keeping trying opk see how they go


----------



## onetubeleft

Aww thanks ladies is really assuring to kno your all thinking of me. Just gotta keep fx'd I spose. I am soooo knackered today. And a little bit of sickness. So surely that's a good sign? Xx


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> U must be so stressed emma, keeping trying opk see how they go

i was super stressed but OH told me stop stressing and worrying or ill just mess up even more!!! so im not thinking too much into it...
going to keep the OPK's going to see....... ill only take a HPT if AF isnt here by sunday....
then ill be heading to the docs next week as would be 6 weeks since d and c and theres no way i can wait anylonger :cry:


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats to all bfp. Fx for those still waiting for their BFPs.
I have to tell u girls before joining this thread I was feeling really low 18th cycle tts mmc in July, have considered giving up couldn't cope with the constant disappointment every month.
But this month reading all your updates advice stories you have given me my mojo back so to speak.
Just wanted to say thanks to you all ladies x


----------



## bundle4me

I was told it can take 6 weeks for af to return some people longer but def see the doctor to put your mind at ease. Fx for u


----------



## bundle4me

Ckelly79 said:


> Congrats to all bfp. Fx for those still waiting for their BFPs.
> I have to tell u girls before joining this thread I was feeling really low 18th cycle tts mmc in July, have considered giving up couldn't cope with the constant disappointment every month.
> But this month reading all your updates advice stories you have given me my mojo back so to speak.
> Just wanted to say thanks to you all ladies x

That's really nice to hear, hope you get your bfp soon!! Fertility gel seems to have worked for me 1st month twice so if you havnt already maybe give it a shot x


----------



## SweetPea3200

Glad to hear it CKelly79! I think I've had 17 cycles or so, so I'm in the same boat as you! Some months are tougher than others, but I figure it'll happen when it's meant to. And if not, I'm going to do everything medically possible to make it happen lol. Hope this month goes well for you!


----------



## wonders10

emma4g63 said:


> i was super stressed but OH told me stop stressing and worrying or ill just mess up even more!!! so im not thinking too much into it...
> going to keep the OPK's going to see....... ill only take a HPT if AF isnt here by sunday....
> then ill be heading to the docs next week as would be 6 weeks since d and c and theres no way i can wait anylonger :cry:

Hey there,

I'm new to this thread so I must have missed that you had recently had a MC. First, I'm very sorry :hugs:. I had one in February and I'm still affected by it. Mine was a MMC, found out at 8 weeks that baby's heart had stopped at 6w2d. I started bleeding at what would have been around 8 1/2 weeks, ironically on the day of my scheduled D&C so I didn't end up having one. My next AF arrived around 30-32 days later. I've heard the farther along you were in your pregnancy affects how soon AF will return. 

I'm asking this only because I can't go through hundreds of pages to check lol, are you certain you ovulated this month? As in, were you temping or doing OPKs, etc? This may be a complete long shot, but is it possible that the faint positives on the HPTs are residual from your MC? Good you are getting in to see your Dr. I've heard if AF doesn't arrive in 2 months post-loss, to discuss with Dr. 

Good luck! Hope you get your rainbow soon!


----------



## mum140381

emma i think ur ovulating ? prob late due to d and c hugs x


----------



## emma4g63

wonders10 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> i was super stressed but OH told me stop stressing and worrying or ill just mess up even more!!! so im not thinking too much into it...
> going to keep the OPK's going to see....... ill only take a HPT if AF isnt here by sunday....
> then ill be heading to the docs next week as would be 6 weeks since d and c and theres no way i can wait anylonger :cry:
> 
> Hey there,
> 
> I'm new to this thread so I must have missed that you had recently had a MC. First, I'm very sorry :hugs:. I had one in February and I'm still affected by it. Mine was a MMC, found out at 8 weeks that baby's heart had stopped at 6w2d. I started bleeding at what would have been around 8 1/2 weeks, ironically on the day of my scheduled D&C so I didn't end up having one. My next AF arrived around 30-32 days later. I've heard the farther along you were in your pregnancy affects how soon AF will return.
> 
> I'm asking this only because I can't go through hundreds of pages to check lol, are you certain you ovulated this month? As in, were you temping or doing OPKs, etc? This may be a complete long shot, but is it possible that the faint positives on the HPTs are residual from your MC? Good you are getting in to see your Dr. I've heard if AF doesn't arrive in 2 months post-loss, to discuss with Dr.
> 
> Good luck! Hope you get your rainbow soon!Click to expand...

hi wonders...

yeah mine was MMC.... found out at 11 weeks 1 day and baby measured 8 weeks 5 days.. had my d and c at 11 weeks 6 days... 

not sure if def ovulated as only got my OPK's on the 25th November.... 
but the showed pretty strong but not positve.. i had sore boobs and possible ovualtion pain on the monday ngith and then egg white CM.. so i was sure i ovualted maybe the monday and got the back end of my surge tuesday...

i carried on using opks and after that the line pretty much disappeared for like 10 days and then reapperead and is getting stronger again..

my cycles before MMC were 33-37 days ... pretty regular too...

i tested for HCG two weeks after d and c for three days and all came back negative....

so i know my system was clear....hence confusion over HPT lines...

and now opks lines again..

could be just mess up from MMC but could be i ovulated later and BFP yet OR havnt yet ovulated!!!

but i was certain ... CM was fertile looking and the pain i usually got with ovualtion ...

all so confusing...

sorry if i waffled lol~!


----------



## emma4g63

mum140381 said:


> emma i think ur ovulating ? prob late due to d and c hugs x

will be bedding just incase :haha:

ill keep doing OPKS to see if i can catch a postive!! if so looks like ill be starting my two week wait all over again!!!
eek............ill be all alone here... :wacko:


----------



## bundle4me

Emma I'm will stick with u till your bfp xx


----------



## emma4g63

bundle4me said:


> Emma I'm will stick with u till your bfp xx

thanks bundle :hugs:

either AF is coming or im pregnant as i very nearly teared up then!!!
very emotional!!! lol


----------



## wonders10

emma4g63 said:


> either AF is coming or im pregnant as i very nearly teared up then!!!
> very emotional!!! lol

Thanks for sharing the story...makes more sense now :thumbup:

Again, I'm very sorry about your loss. My cycles pretty much went back to normal after mine, but my hormones were out of control for awhile - very emotional about anything baby-related. So I understand :hugs: 

I remember my boyfriend's friend and his wife unexpectedly became pregnant and she had an abortion - turns out it was twins too. They wanted me to come and help watch his other kids while he brought her to Dr. I was livid - no way was I doing that. I was a crying mess that day - and it was 5 months after the mmc at the time.

Hoping this is your BFP!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

I will stick with you also :) I will stick with anyone who needs a person to lean on, rant too or just be there for them. FX xoxo


----------



## emma4g63

wonders10 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> either AF is coming or im pregnant as i very nearly teared up then!!!
> very emotional!!! lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing the story...makes more sense now :thumbup:
> 
> Again, I'm very sorry about your loss. My cycles pretty much went back to normal after mine, but my hormones were out of control for awhile - very emotional about anything baby-related. So I understand :hugs:
> 
> I remember my boyfriend's friend and his wife unexpectedly became pregnant and she had an abortion - turns out it was twins too. They wanted me to come and help watch his other kids while he brought her to Dr. I was livid - no way was I doing that. I was a crying mess that day - and it was 5 months after the mmc at the time.
> 
> Hoping this is your BFP!!!Click to expand...


im sorry for your loss too.. it is very hard.. when did you decided to TTC??
i now what you mean .. someone at work told me there 5 weeks yest and i was soo happy for her but also upset too slighty as im sad im not anymore... :cry:

not nice for someone to expect someone to do what they asked you too i too would of been livid!!!


----------



## emma4g63

NurseGinger said:


> I will stick with you also :) I will stick with anyone who needs a person to lean on, rant too or just be there for them. FX xoxo

thanks nurseginger!!
im here for you too... and all you ladies needed a shoulder to lean on through this rollercoaster!!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Wow, lots to catch up on overnight :haha:

I'm not testing anymore. AF due tomorrow, and I can feel that she's coming. My usual one or two pimples on my face and the cramps!

Congrats Onetubeleft :flower:
And Mum, I hope this is definitely your BFP!


----------



## emma4g63

hi buffy....i had terrible AF cramps early with both mine so im not ruling out yet so niether should you :)


----------



## Buffyx

It's better for my mental health if I think I'm out :haha:

Then I won't test 500 times in the next two days!! Lol.


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> bundle4me said:
> 
> 
> Emma I'm will stick with u till your bfp xx
> 
> thanks bundle :hugs:
> 
> either AF is coming or im pregnant as i very nearly teared up then!!!
> very emotional!!! lolClick to expand...

Awww I'm an emotional wreck lately too :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Aww I'm sorry you guys are so emotional! Emma if its turns out that you are o'ing now, I'll be waiting with you! I'm only 3dpo so I have a ways to go. Progesterone level at 2dpo was 7.7. Waiting to see what it will be on Friday. Hopefully it's over 100, then I'll be hoping for twins :)


----------



## emma4g63

Lol thanks sweetpea!! Wow twins - cnt imagine :)


----------



## wonders10

emma4g63 said:


> wonders10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> either AF is coming or im pregnant as i very nearly teared up then!!!
> very emotional!!! lol
> 
> Thanks for sharing the story...makes more sense now :thumbup:
> 
> Again, I'm very sorry about your loss. My cycles pretty much went back to normal after mine, but my hormones were out of control for awhile - very emotional about anything baby-related. So I understand :hugs:
> 
> I remember my boyfriend's friend and his wife unexpectedly became pregnant and she had an abortion - turns out it was twins too. They wanted me to come and help watch his other kids while he brought her to Dr. I was livid - no way was I doing that. I was a crying mess that day - and it was 5 months after the mmc at the time.
> 
> Hoping this is your BFP!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> im sorry for your loss too.. it is very hard.. when did you decided to TTC??
> i now what you mean .. someone at work told me there 5 weeks yest and i was soo happy for her but also upset too slighty as im sad im not anymore... :cry:
> 
> not nice for someone to expect someone to do what they asked you too i too would of been livid!!!Click to expand...


My MC was from an oops...my boyfriend and I were using pull out. Physically, I hated sex for a good month and emotionally, I wasn't ready either. But then we got engaged and decided to try after the wedding. But...a lot of drama happened and we ended the engagement over the summer, broke up. We've since started talking and are officially a couple again, giving it a second try. This is only month two, but other than temping (which I'm now addicted to), I'm not really going 100% into it. Sort of NTNP but with temping lol.


----------



## wonders10

I am so achy...and temp is 101 degrees. It's bad enough I'm sick but all I can think is how it will affect my bbt tomorrow :blush:


----------



## Querida87

Just found this and now stalking. I can't join the FB page though, bc my Grandma and Mom will have a cow if they notice I joined it. They don't know I'm ttc and think I should wait for a more "appropriate" time. (my grandma means after officially getting married, my mom means never again)


----------



## Buffyx

No one can see the group except for members :)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

5 dpo . and it is dragging. how is everyone feeling?


----------



## mum140381

mine is frer confirmed ill post a pic im ecstatic baby number 7 just hope it sticks :)


----------



## emma4g63

Querida87 said:


> Just found this and now stalking. I can't join the FB page though, bc my Grandma and Mom will have a cow if they notice I joined it. They don't know I'm ttc and think I should wait for a more "appropriate" time. (my grandma means after officially getting married, my mom means never again)

welcome!!!! good luck :happydance:



2kidsplusttc3 said:


> 5 dpo . and it is dragging. how is everyone feeling?

def dragging..... no more tests too pee on too!!!! lol!!!!



mum140381 said:


> mine is frer confirmed ill post a pic im ecstatic baby number 7 just hope it sticks :)

congrats Mum cant are you def only 9dpo too? thats amazing!!!


----------



## mum140381

no squinting needed x:happydance: 9dpo
 



Attached Files:







rsz_dscf5268.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 24









rsz_dscf5271.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mum140381

deff 9dpo i temped x


----------



## Babylove100

Beautiful lines mum!!! Whohoo!! :happydance:


----------



## mum140381

looks better irl couldnt get a great pic as rushing off to work x


----------



## Babylove100

So happy for you!! So many bfps on this thread!!!


----------



## emma4g63

amazing mum... the ics look so faint too but that FRER is fab!!!!

congrats !!!!!


----------



## mum140381

last pic to compare ic and frer then off to work x
 



Attached Files:







rsz_dscf5287.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## emma4g63

can def see the lines on the ic;s too they just look like shadows... that frer is fab though


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats mum


----------



## emma4g63

i feel sick this morning...woke up with a bad chest!!!! sore throat etc..
feel run down!!!
no hint of AF yet.... *TMI**.... creamy CM this morning....

fertitly monitor still reading high...

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141210_080829_zps06qoi0dt.jpg

top on today...


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats mum &#128513;


----------



## Miss406

Querida87 said:


> Just found this and now stalking. I can't join the FB page though, bc my Grandma and Mom will have a cow if they notice I joined it. They don't know I'm ttc and think I should wait for a more "appropriate" time. (my grandma means after officially getting married, my mom means never again)

Hi, welcome. Do you have a testing date you want me to put you down for? GL


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> i feel sick this morning...woke up with a bad chest!!!! sore throat etc..
> feel run down!!!
> no hint of AF yet.... *TMI**.... creamy CM this morning....
> 
> fertitly monitor still reading high...
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141210_080829_zps06qoi0dt.jpg
> 
> top on today...

Which fertility monitor are you using Emma? The CB digital PINK or PURPLE? I'd definitely book an appointment at the doctors, it's been way too long now and for goodness sake for your own sanity you need answers after your loss. Your loss has clearly affected your cycle much more than we thought originally. I'd go now and ask for bloods to be drawn to find out exactly where you are, what's going on etc. :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Miss406 said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> i feel sick this morning...woke up with a bad chest!!!! sore throat etc..
> feel run down!!!
> no hint of AF yet.... *TMI**.... creamy CM this morning....
> 
> fertitly monitor still reading high...
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-12/20141210_080829_zps06qoi0dt.jpg
> 
> top on today...
> 
> Which fertility monitor are you using Emma? The CB digital PINK or PURPLE? I'd definitely book an appointment at the doctors, it's been way too long now and for goodness sake for your own sanity you need answers after your loss. Your loss has clearly affected your cycle much more than we thought originally. I'd go now and ask for bloods to be drawn to find out exactly where you are, what's going on etc. :hugs:Click to expand...

hi Miss..
im using the https://www.pharmacyfirst.co.uk//se...ogleshopping&gclid=CK_KlPGdu8ICFW3ItAodv20AQA

not sure which one it is.. its not the advanced one
def has affected my cycles..cant get an appointment until mid next week as there booked up and i have to fit it around work.. but will def be going if AF isnt here by sat..
she has a few more days yet!!! :shrug:


----------



## Miss406

Ah yes, I have one of these too! I didn't realise the sticks had that kind of strip though... I dunno what I had in my test bag, I thought there was one last test stick for mine but it has no see through plastic on it :shock: :lol:

Mine's in my airing cupboard and I don't use it... I am considering using it this cycle. I have to have ONE last shot at it as I am on the trial still. That said I don't want to be too involved in TTC this month! I think I am going to make a January thread for us to carry on over to.... :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

That's a fab idea hun 
:))
We can use our monitors together 
See what it brings - a along as af comes !!
Hoping docs will give pills next week to push it if it hasn't come 
If it comes miss ill be resetting my monitor fir a new cycle and roll on our January bfps!!


----------



## emma4g63

Awwww miss just saw the January thread -not fair I can't join and put testing date until af comes ! Never in my life have I wanted to www blood so bad !!


----------



## Miss406

emma4g63 said:


> Awwww miss just saw the January thread -not fair I can't join and put testing date until af comes ! Never in my life have I wanted to www blood so bad !!

Good lord! Don't rush these things, If you want I'll add you to the to be confirmed section? :)


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats Mum!! Great lines :hugs:

AF due tomorrow for me. I've been cramping all day so thought she might show up today :witch:


----------



## LavenderLove

Aww congrats mum! <3 :)

I hope everyone's well, or at least hanging in there for the TWW.

6DPO here, but nothing major going on. Been feeling minor cramps since O, but it could be from Endo or even the aftermath still of my UTI last month. I have no idea! I guess I'll find out on Monday. :D


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Well.... BFN on 12/09... witch was due yesterday but she hasn't showed her ugly face yet.


:coffee:


Congratulations to all the BFPs!


----------



## Ckelly79

8dpo coldsore watery cm that's about it from me :)
Babydust to all x


----------



## Embo78

AF got me. Actually relieved cos I was 4 days late. Must've ov'd later than I thought. :thumbup:

On to cycle 12!


----------



## NurseGinger

If I O early I might be changing me af date. Got the flashing smilie on my clearblue advance OPK. So I should hit O soon.... Hopefully. So ready to be back in the TWW. FX


----------



## Miss406

Sorry Embo :( 
FX nurseginger!


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats mum. 

Sorry em's fingers firmly crossed for January for you!!! 

Emma I hope there are some answers soon to what's going on do you think all the lines were remaining hgc from the d&c? And maybe you are fertile at the min. 

I will be there for whoever needs me, I know how hard it is xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Obviously I can't join the jan thread but are we still talking on this or just saying bye now? Luved talking to you anyone that wants to come to my journal here it is :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ng-pregnancy-journal-mum-4-expecting-266.html


----------



## emma4g63

Sorry Embo buy yep onto the next cycle hoping bfp for January :)
Mr and Mrs hang in there may be a late bfp :))
Nurse ginger good luck too you :)) hope it goes fast 

and wanting the lines I was getting were Def not from left over hcg as I was all clear 2 weeks after it - now 5 week on non the wiser lol
Will keep updating and won't be doing a preg test now hm less af doesn't come by sat and if it's bfn off to docs nxt week


----------



## emma4g63

LavenderLove said:


> Aww congrats mum! <3 :)
> 
> I hope everyone's well, or at least hanging in there for the TWW.
> 
> 6DPO here, but nothing major going on. Been feeling minor cramps since O, but it could be from Endo or even the aftermath still of my UTI last month. I have no idea! I guess I'll find out on Monday. :D

feels like the longest two week wait ever !!:lol
It's all about a guessing game but look forward to you testing and getting your bfp!!


----------



## wonders10

Went to the dr today as my fever and body aches weren't getting better. They did a pg test but it was negative. I'm only 9 dpo so should I consider myself out? I wasn't confident in this month to begin with but just curious if I could still get a BFP...?


----------



## NavyLadybug

AF was due today but no cramps, no break outs, no signs what so ever and I almost always see AF when I wake up, but only time will tell! Still a :bfn: though :/


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats mum! That is a good looking FRER. I'm 4dpo, getting a progesterone blood test on Friday, super excited to see what those numbers are! Sorry to everyone who AF got:( FX for January! :dust:


----------



## mum140381

thanks everyone good luck to those testing fx x


----------



## emma4g63

I'm dying to test !! Doing my opks isn't controlling my urge :)))


----------



## mum140381

emma a really hope u get some answers soon hun x

wonders doc tests arnt very sensitive u deff not out

navyladybug fx for u x


----------



## wantingagirl

Oh Emma I didn't realise sorry Hun :hugs: didn't realise you was clear. It's super confusing how you get some closure on what's going on soon. This must be the longest 2ww for you ever :( 

Navy lady fx Hun and everyone else. All those moved on to January hope it's your lucky month!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Wonders: I had a blood test at 11dpo at the doctor and it came back negative. I was still pregnant that cycle but it didn't show up until a couple of days after that. You're still in with a chance

AF due today for me. Have all the signs so I know she's coming. Just wanna get it over with ;)


----------



## emma4g63

Thanks mum 
And wanting it's ok I kno it's all confusing :))
Def longest 2 week wait ever!! 

Fingers crossed girlie's for some more bfps

Buffy any sign of af??? 
Iv not had any sporting yet - crampy though and got spots today on my face and boonies killing me si think she on her Way


----------



## Buffyx

I've got loads of pimples!! Usually I get one or two, but it's crazy this month. I even have one on my arm & one on my chest! Ugh. But I'm cramping like crazyyyy so she's coming :witch: It's only 10.49am here so loads of time yet..


----------



## SweetPea3200

Checking in! Buffyx, hope that's not the case! Keep us updated:)


----------



## LavenderLove

wonders10 said:


> Went to the dr today as my fever and body aches weren't getting better. They did a pg test but it was negative. I'm only 9 dpo so should I consider myself out? I wasn't confident in this month to begin with but just curious if I could still get a BFP...?

You definitely can! 9DPO is still early. :)

Sorry AF got you Embo. :hugs:

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone still waiting!


----------



## gits87

hey ladies hope everyone is doing well. I promised my self this month I wont symptom watch and apparently I have no symptoms at all either. 

wow 7 bfp's this is a great month congrats ladies :)


----------



## Buffyx

Still cramping and feeling like AF will show any minute. It's 1pm and nothing yet. I tested BFN this morning though. So I know she's coming!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

sorry to all that are out. I am still in the game at 6 dpo. I am so gassy. it is ridiculous . my cats wont even stay in the room . (tmi i know) . i hope it is a good sign.


----------



## Buffyx

I was gassy all the way through this cycle. I also thought it was a good sign. Ugh. I'm not taking anything as a good sign anymore!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Lol I'm gassy too at 4dpo! I actually think it's a symptom of the progesterone rise, which most ladies have whether they get pregnant or not.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

dang it :( 

I am just never gassy
I was hoping it was a sign.


----------



## Lilllian

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> dang it :(
> 
> I am just never gassy
> I was hoping it was a sign.

I Was way more gassy with my pregnancies- bloated and gassy right up to BFPs (and after), so it is a sign! yes, you get gassy at ov time but not nearly as much as when you are pregnant (in my experience, anyway).

4dpo today and not feeling gassy or bloated which has me on the :blush:


----------



## bundle4me

Hey ladies hope your all well, come on bfp's!!


----------



## Buffyx

Well I'm still waiting on AF. I had a 27 day cycle last cycle, but normally I'm 28 days. I'm on day 27 so maybe it'll just show tomorrow and I may be back to 28 day cycles.


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Well I'm still waiting on AF. I had a 27 day cycle last cycle, but normally I'm 28 days. I'm on day 27 so maybe it'll just show tomorrow and I may be back to 28 day cycles.

have you tested buffy??

im on CD 35 out of a usual 37 and BFN THIS MORNING!! i found one last test in my cupboard a 20ml one so not even a shadow so not looking good over here either..

wishing to just be out now so i can move onto january !!:growlmad:


----------



## Buffyx

Yep tested this morning with BFN. So I know I'm out - I just need her to show so I can move on!!


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Yep tested this morning with BFN. So I know I'm out - I just need her to show so I can move on!!

I feel the exact same!!!!


----------



## xprincessx

Girls I have officially gone quack. 6dpo today and I POAS...obviously negative! I wouldn't even have implanted yet :dohh:


----------



## emma4g63

xprincessx said:


> Girls I have officially gone quack. 6dpo today and I POAS...obviously negative! I wouldn't even have implanted yet :dohh:

i started at 5dpo and i now i dont even think i ovulated so im even more qauck for testing for nothing !! :dohh:


----------



## Leann83

xprincessx said:


> Girls I have officially gone quack. 6dpo today and I POAS...obviously negative! I wouldn't even have implanted yet :dohh:

All logic goes out the window when TTTC doesn't it? :wacko: I told myself when we started trying for #2 I'd be much more laid back but it turns into all you can think about!! Best of luck for a Christmas BFP! :xmas12:


----------



## NurseGinger

I do not think you all are quack! Hopefully in a few more days I will be in the TWW again!! :) FX to you all xoxo


----------



## wonders10

Still feeling so icky and can't seem to shake this fever. AF is due Saturday and I haven't had any cramps or spotting like I did last month. And temping isn't telling me much because yesterday and today I had a mild fever when I woke up. Still think I'm out this month, I just want to feel better. 

Fx for those still waiting to test!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Im still waiting for my tests to be delivered. So just peed on an ov test to get it out my system lol xx


----------



## NavyLadybug

Still no AF, she's going on 2 days late and still a :bfn: :(


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Do u temp hun? Xxx


----------



## xprincessx

Just had 3 tiny spots of pink blood literally size of pin pricks when wiping. scared af will show up giving me just a 6 day LP


----------



## wonders10

Holy cow! Still freaking out...

I went to take a shower and when I took off my shirt, my nipples look really really dark. For some reason, I decided to use my one and only FRER and with SMU...positive! I can't believe it! I'm 10 dpo by the way. Nothing faint about the line here...I could see it halfway across the room. When I figure out how to post a pic, I will. 

Now I'm freaking out about all the meds I've been taking! I was given a Z- pak which I read is safe in pregnancy. And the cough syrup I am stopping as it has codeine in it. Luckily I only took it once. And switching to Tylenol instead of Advil.


----------



## NurseGinger

Yay congratsssss that is awesome to see! Merry christmas too you!! Gl and h&h fullterm pregnancy/baby!


----------



## Mrs. and Mrs.

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay wonders! Congratulations!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats wonders x


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations wonders x I wouldn't worry about the medication, just don't take anymore that is not advised in pregnancy, it will be fine x


----------



## Leann83

Yay congratulations wonders!! :happydance: H&H for the next 8 months!! :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations wonders xx


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats wonders !!!


----------



## Leti

Congrats wonders!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats wonders!!! So happy for you:) Can't believe it was so strong at 10dpo, I'm excited to see it!


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats wonders!!!!


----------



## drjo718

Congrats wonder!!! :dance:


----------



## mum140381

congrats wonders wow a lucky thread lots of bfp,s x


----------



## wonders10

Here are pics! 

Top is with SMU, middle and digital are with third mu. The line in the second FRER is very faint but there is no denying that digital result!

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/e1af6c48-0646-40bb-a55a-98229914c27f.jpg


----------



## mum140381

my 10dpo pic snap lol
 



Attached Files:







rsz_dscf5297.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leti

wonders10,That is a very strong 10dpo line!!! congrats!!


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Wonder & Mum.


----------



## NavyLadybug

Congrats wonder!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I can't believe the number of BFPs in this thread and we aren't even halfway through the month!!! So exciting :dance: Congratulations to all the BFPs :D


----------



## Querida87

Congrats.
AFM down to one test left (the last few days have been the tests out of my Conceive Easy pills starter pack) I used SMU today and got an undeniable neg, hoping it's just a combo of the test and the timing as I have been getting shadows up until today. Tomorrow I use the last of those tests with FMU and will probably get a few cheapies from walmart


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Querida - when is AF due? How many DPO are you?


----------



## wonders10

Leti said:


> wonders10,That is a very strong 10dpo line!!! congrats!!

I was thinking that too! I'm pretty sure I'm 10 dpo as I temp and FF confirmed O. 

Thanks again everyone! I am praying that this little bean sticks!


----------



## gits87

Buffyx said:


> I was gassy all the way through this cycle. I also thought it was a good sign. Ugh. I'm not taking anything as a good sign anymore!!

yeah me neither. No symptoms or any symptoms I am just taking it as it comes now. I just want it to happen so bad!


----------



## gits87

wonders10 said:


> Leti said:
> 
> 
> wonders10,That is a very strong 10dpo line!!! congrats!!
> 
> I was thinking that too! I'm pretty sure I'm 10 dpo as I temp and FF confirmed O.
> 
> Thanks again everyone! I am praying that this little bean sticks!Click to expand...

here is to a sticky baby and a very happy christmas and a wonderful 9 month journey! :happydance:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Can't believe all of these BFPs!!! And you two getting CBDigi results at only 10dop! I wouldn't be surprised if either of you is having twins!


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats wonders :)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

congrats wonder!!


I just got some 10 miu pregnancy tests in the mail. I can not wait till monday and I can start testing. I just wish this time would go by fast. as I am only 7 dpo


----------



## Mangos

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP!!:happy dance:

I'm testing on Dec 20th (but scared though)


----------



## karenh

I'm out. CD1. Good luck to all your still hoping.


----------



## thebrizneez

Definitely a bfp Bebe! Congrats!


----------



## thebrizneez

So I'm checking in, been a while... Not checking til AF is due, which is the 18th. My first month temping and I was so happy to actually see when I ovulated which was on CD16 12/6. Like I said I'm new to temping, so I'm anxious to see if I get the infamous implantation dip around day 7-10. I'm 5dpo right now... I'm gonna post a pic of my charts around that time and maybe you ladies can let a girl know if my chart looks promising....


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

You should chart on FF and link your chart in your signature so we can temp stalk you :D


----------



## thebrizneez

CaribbeanBaby said:


> You should chart on FF and link your chart in your signature so we can temp stalk you :D

Ha! I actually use FF but not sure how to link it. And when I do link it will it update everyday here when I update it on FF?


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Yeah it automatically updates, so even if you're not on the site, we all know what your temp was that morning! creepy... 

On your main chart page, just above the current chart to the right there should be a button that says 'share this page' It will take you to a page with a bunch of different links to copy and paste. Copy the second one under "bbCode Code (Message Boards)" that says 'chart thumbnail' and go to your signature and just paste it in there :)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

I can click on the link! Did the link look like this to you? (except of course with a different number)


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/53d62c/thumb.png[/ img]
My Ovulation Chart[ /url]

Edit - You got it! ;) Stalkin' time!


----------



## thebrizneez

CaribbeanBaby said:


> Yeah it automatically updates, so even if you're not on the site, we all know what your temp was that morning! creepy...
> 
> On your main chart page, just above the current chart to the right there should be a button that says 'share this page' It will take you to a page with a bunch of different links to copy and paste. Copy the second one under "bbCode Code (Message Boards)" that says 'chart thumbnail' and go to your signature and just paste it in there :)

Sweet deal... It worked! Thanks. This chart isn't perfected by far but the temp was at the same time every morning save a couple days I just couldn't get to it. My dog likes to steal my thermometer off of my night stand :growlmad:


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Charts are never perfect.. My October one just looked like a mess and said I ovulated on CD 23! It was my first attempt and then my November one looked much nicer and ended with a BFP so it looked even better :D 

I once left my BFP ClearBlue digi HPT next to my thermometer on the night stand, and at 6am accidentally reached for the HPT and almost put it in my mouth :haha: Luckily I realised it felt weird in my hand!!


----------



## thebrizneez

That would've ruined your morning, not just your hpt. I feel like I ovulated on the day it wa predicted,but We shall see. I'm just excited to be learning more about my body. Very interesting...


----------



## thebrizneez

Oh yeah, a congrats is in order as well Caribbean!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Thank you :dance: :dance:


----------



## NavyLadybug

Not really a TTC thing, actually the opposite, but I love Dory and thought it was silly lol


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

is there any chance you could get a very faint positive at 7dpo??


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so sorry AF got you karenh. :hugs:

Congrats wonders on your BFP! That's a really strong positive! :)

2kids you could try, but the chances of a BFP are really slim. I'm also at 7DPO but I know I'm going to bum myself out if I test this early as it'd probably give me a BFN even if I am pregnant. I'm still antsy to test!


----------



## Buffyx

I guess there is, but also possible you got your O dates wrong & you might be 8-9dpo?


----------



## SweetPea3200

I think 7dpo is possible if you implanted early. Buffy is right though, you make have just been off by a day or two:)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

No not really a chance I am off by a day or two. bbt, and opk both showed positive on the 4th, plus cm .

:/ I just peed on a stick and there is a faint line...very faint but it is there. and I am only 7 dpo. I will probably wait till monday to retest. just in case it is just an evap or something


----------



## thebrizneez

Try it with FMU 2kids maybe it would yield a better line?!


----------



## Buffyx

Do you have a pic?

And yes, try again with FMU tomorrow and it should show a better line. I'm not sure of anyone who has had a BFP at 7dpo. I have seen a few at 8dpo..

I'm still waiting on AF. It was due yesterday/today. I still feel cramping like she is coming though.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I will in the morning but if negative I am waiting till monday. 7 dpo for everything I am reading is way too early


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

and thanks for responding yall. It means alot to my crazy poa addiction LOl


----------



## Buffyx

Normally you only implant from 6-12dpo. If you implanted yesterday, at 6dpo, it probably wouldn't show on a test until 8dpo at the earliest.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Yeah that is what I just read . so I am going to just assume this was an evap.


----------



## gypsymama

Hello Ladies,

Can I be added for testing date December 23rd?

Second month TTC after removal of Paragard IUD.

Honestly, not holding my breath for this month as DH was travelling and came home the day of ovulation. We DTD on day of ovulation and the day after. I really missed him and the BD was great and more than for the purpose of getting pregnant, so maybe the extra passion will do the trick LOL!!

I used evening primrose oil for the first time this cycle and also used softcups after BD to help keep the swimmers close to the cervix, also took mucinex to help with the CM.

So, we'll see what happens. Currently 4DPO. Will test on 15DPO if I can hold out until then. Trying to cure myself of being a POAS addict.

Baby dust to all!!!

:dust:


----------



## Buffyx

Holy crap!! I just got my BFP!! AF was due yesterday and I got a BFN. Must have had late implantation.


----------



## lashadi2shi

This 2ww seems to be the longest one yet!!! First cycle clomid and I'm 6 dpo and anxious. When do you start testing??? I have 2 clear blue line and 3 digital with weeks.


----------



## Buffyx

I started testing at 8dpo. Only just got my BFP at 15dpo!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh wow congrats Buffyx! <3

I've heard of late BFPs that go that way! It's not until AF is a day or two late that you get it. ;)


----------



## mummymelsy

BFP TODAY!!!! :D :D :D 
3 days before AF due even. 

So excited.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations ladies xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Wow buffy congrats!! So happy for you,this thread is mega lucky!!!
Congrats mummy also!!


----------



## emma4g63

OMG buffy congrats !!!! So happy for you
Told you you wernt out 
Congrats mummy too


----------



## bundle4me

How u doing emma x


----------



## emma4g63

Hi bundle I'm ok posted my test from this morning on my thread in the preg gallery - another faint line on tesco but nothing definite 
Not thinking to much into it .hope your ok too ??


----------



## mum140381

Buffyx said:


> I started testing at 8dpo. Only just got my BFP at 15dpo!!

omg big congrats hun what test did u use everyone is different so happy for u :thumbup:


----------



## mum140381

mummymelsy said:


> BFP TODAY!!!! :D :D :D
> 3 days before AF due even.
> 
> So excited.

wow congrats all these bfp,s :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## bundle4me

emma4g63 said:


> Hi bundle I'm ok posted my test from this morning on my thread in the preg gallery - another faint line on tesco but nothing definite
> Not thinking to much into it .hope your ok too ??

I'd see what the doctor says u must be so stressed
I'm ok not much change in how i feel yet so still dont feel pregnant


----------



## thebrizneez

Well congrats Buffyx!


----------



## Babylove100

Wow more bfps!!! Love this thread!! Congrats ladies!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats to both u ladies.
Buffy I just had his feeling u were gonna get that BFP this morning x


----------



## Buffyx

Thankyou! I'm still in shock x


----------



## thebrizneez

You ladies are making me excited to be apart of this testing cycle! So lucky in December! Congrats to all of u!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

congrats buffy.


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats mummymelsy! This is such a lucky thread! :dance:

Sending good thoughts for everyone still waiting!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

I just got my :bfp: at 8 dpo. wow!!!! :) I must have implanted at 6 or 7 dpo. 

I really thought I would wait till monday but I was just so anxious after my very very faint one yesterday that was hard to even see. but I tested with fmu, and there it is.


----------



## bundle4me

Wooooooo another bfp congrats!!! Anyone posting any test pics


----------



## Miss406

I will catch up with this thread tomorrow. Due to a personal matter I have had to take time out as I received some very bad news.


----------



## Buffyx

My picture is on the BFP announcements.


----------



## CoralInGold

Congratulations Buffy! I had a feeling this was it for you  

Miss, hope all is ok x

AF arrived today. Feeling low but hey ho, will continue to plod along.


----------



## Leann83

Buffy, 2kids, mummy - CONGRATULATIONS!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Hope you all have a very H&H 8 months!! :thumbup: So exciting!

Sorry for those who are out, really hoping for lots of new year BFPs :flower:

Sorry to hear you've had bad news Miss, hope all will be ok :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Woohoo another bfp , this has to be the luckiest thread! Congratulations again everyone xxx
Miss hope ur ok :hugs: xxx
:hugs: coral, fx for next cycle xxx


----------



## Babylove100

Oh my and another bfp!!! Congrats!!!! :happydance:

Hope alls ok Miss :hugs:


----------



## wonders10

Wow! I go to sleep and wake up to 3 BFPs! Congratulations, ladies!!


----------



## Buffyx

Thankyou! Can't believe it. So happy but very scared since my mc was just two months ago. Couldn't believe I saw those two lines!!


----------



## emma4g63

Buffy what test did you get a bfn on yesterday ?? And then bfp today ?? Just wondering so maybe I'm still in !!":))
Wishful thinking much !!


----------



## Buffyx

I got bfn on an IC yesterday with FMU. I got BFP on a FRER at about 5.30pm today. So there was a day and a half in between tests.


----------



## wonders10

I tested again this morning with FMU and a FRER. Definitely a second line but it looks lighter than yesterday's (my first test). Trying not to read too much into it. I've never been very good at actually peeing on the stick, usually go in a cup and then dip. So maybe I just didn't get enough pee on it? Whatever...a line is a line. 

I'm concerned about my illness though. I think it's just a bad cold but I continue to have a low grade fever...it has ranged from 99-100.6. I am taking Tylenol as that is allowed but I really don't like taking so much stuff. I'm not really sure what my dr could do for me either. A fever is a fever. Advice?


----------



## Buffyx

I always pee in a cup! Then I can use the same pee on a different test to confirm :)

Also you can barely take anything when you are pregnant. It's awful.


----------



## Lilllian

WOW - congrats to all the BFPs! So exciting! I have butterflies in my tummy reading all these posts! brilliant!


----------



## Buffyx

Here are my two tests. 15dpo, 5.30pm.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## thebrizneez

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> I just got my :bfp: at 8 dpo. wow!!!! :) I must have implanted at 6 or 7 dpo.
> 
> I really thought I would wait till monday but I was just so anxious after my very very faint one yesterday that was hard to even see. but I tested with fmu, and there it is.

I knew it 2kids! FMU led the way! Congrats....


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> is there any chance you could get a very faint positive at 7dpo??

Congratulations!! So you proved them wrong, huh ;) 

Don't listen to the naysayers! It is possible to get a BFP at 7 DPO. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7


----------



## bondgirl1

Hey can I join in, am in the tww aswell n hoping for a positive for Xmas I thought I was 10dpo but my chart keeps changing as I thought I ovu on cd 13 but then got other positive opk 7dpo so not really sure when I ovulated now,I will post my chart see if any1 has any ideas n look forward to hearing everyone good news this month, sending loads of baby dust to you all xx


----------



## bondgirl1

X
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-12-13-19-51.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## NurseGinger

Hopefully all these BFPs start rubbin off on me! Congrats to all the BFPs, FX for everyone in the TWW and never give up to the ladies that got their BFN this cycle!IF AT FIRST YOU DONT SUCCEED, BD BD BD!


----------



## bundle4me

Buffy I know what u mean, I m/c in august and I'm so worried, i dont have many symptoms still so it's worrying me


----------



## mum140381

bundle4me said:


> Wooooooo another bfp congrats!!! Anyone posting any test pics

woooo another bfp congrats i got mine at 8dpo :) :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## mum140381

Buffyx said:


> Here are my two tests. 15dpo, 5.30pm.

great lines :thumbup:


----------



## wonders10

For those with BFPs...will we be starting a thread in the first trimester board at some point?


----------



## Mangos

Congrats Buffyx! That's great news. :happydance:

So many BFPS, and congrats to Mummymelsy and 2kidsplusttc3 too!!


I'm currently 7 dpo with AF due on the 20th. Had some spotting today though and of course to make the holiday xtra special I have a not so cool yeast infection (sorry TMI) :wacko:

CoralInGold and NurseGinger stay positive ladies and like you said, keep going :hugs:


----------



## SweetPea3200

YAY!! Congrats to you three ladies with the BFPs :D :D I'm so excited for you guys. What a lucky thread!! Hope everything's okay with Miss :(

AFM 6dpo and got a blood test this morning to check my progesterone levels. Will get the results this afternoon. Hoping for good numbers!


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

Thanks for all the congrats ladies! I hope you are ok missy.  

sending baby dust to all of the rest of you. I hope you join us soon!! and sorry to all that are out for this month. big hugs.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

thebrizneez said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my :bfp: at 8 dpo. wow!!!! :) I must have implanted at 6 or 7 dpo.
> 
> I really thought I would wait till monday but I was just so anxious after my very very faint one yesterday that was hard to even see. but I tested with fmu, and there it is.
> 
> I knew it 2kids! FMU led the way! Congrats....Click to expand...



thanks!!! :D I just felt like it was an evap but it turns out it wasn't :)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

CaribbeanBaby said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> is there any chance you could get a very faint positive at 7dpo??
> 
> Congratulations!! So you proved them wrong, huh ;)
> 
> Don't listen to the naysayers! It is possible to get a BFP at 7 DPO.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/dpo-chart.php?dpo=7Click to expand...

I guess so. everything I Had read, and everything people were telling me said otherwise but my big :bfp: on 8dpo confirmed it for me. 


how are you feeling?


----------



## thebrizneez

I'm 6dpo today and I feel like I pulled a muscle in my lower abdomen right above my pubic bone. Like very tender. Never had this feeling before, and trying not to symptom check, but this one is odd. I also have deep dull cramping and backaches, as well as very sore nipples. But these could just be pms of course. Any other bfp ladies experienced this, well especially the tender abdomen?!


----------



## emma4g63

hi guys..
congrats 2kids....so amazing you got a bfp so soon!!!!

happy and healthy 9 months...

cmon lucky thread let us ladies left over get a BFP for xmas!!


----------



## Buffyx

thebrizneez said:


> I'm 6dpo today and I feel like I pulled a muscle in my lower abdomen right above my pubic bone. Like very tender. Never had this feeling before, and trying not to symptom check, but this one is odd. I also have deep dull cramping and backaches, as well as very sore nipples. But these could just be pms of course. Any other bfp ladies experienced this, well especially the tender abdomen?!

I have cramping during the 2ww every cycle. I had some punching and fluttering. 

But the two main things that made me think I was pregnant were that at about 9dpo I felt really sea sick. Like, just all day for about 3-4 days. It would get worse in the car. 

Then my AF cramps started about 3 days before it was due. Normally it's the day before or even on the day!

Also I don't have sore boobs or nipples. I had random tingling throughout the 2ww and some itching. My areolas and nipples are noticeably bigger too.


----------



## wonders10

Buffyx said:


> My areolas and nipples are noticeably bigger too.

OMG - this! This is actually what made me think something fishy might be going on. They are huge and darker already!


----------



## wonders10

I've made my first appointment with my OB - a week from today. I'm trying to stay positive and optimistic this time around. It still doesn't feel real.


----------



## Leti

congrats to all the BFPs!


----------



## Buffyx

Wonders, I am absolutely terrified. I'm so happy with our BFP, but at the same time, I know it doesn't mean I'll get my baby at the end of it. Got to stay positive without getting too ahead of myself this time around.

My nipples and areolas have been looking weird for about a week and even DH agreed. But i just kept getting negatives!! Trust your own body I guess :)


----------



## thebrizneez

You're right Buffyx... I am just gonna wait it out and time shall tell. It's still really early, and the more I stay occupied on other things beside spotting symptoms the faster time flies.


----------



## Buffyx

I totally was a massive symptom spotter this cycle! And time dragged on forever lol. And I was testing from 8dpo!! And didn't get BFP until 15dpo. Ugh!! 

My fingers are crossed for you x


----------



## SweetPea3200

I have to say, I'm so happy to have all these BFPers that we can compare symptoms to! Were any of you ladies on any supplements or fertility drugs?


----------



## thebrizneez

SweetPea3200 said:


> I have to say, I'm so happy to have all these BFPers that we can compare symptoms to! Were any of you ladies on any supplements or fertility drugs?

Agreed!:happydance:


----------



## Buffyx

I haven't been taking anything except prenatal vitamins. We got a BFP our first cycle trying. Then I had a miscarriage and had a normal cycle again after that, then pregnant again now. So we haven't had to think about trying anything different yet.


----------



## bundle4me

SweetPea3200 said:


> I have to say, I'm so happy to have all these BFPers that we can compare symptoms to! Were any of you ladies on any supplements or fertility drugs?

Me and oh take a vitamin and we used fertility gel and digi opk


----------



## drjo718

What is fertility gel?


----------



## SweetPea3200

Like a lubricant I'm guessing? We use PreSeed, which is lovely. Just got my test results back and my progesterone level was 65 this morning at 6dpo!!! When you're on clomid, they usually do this test at 7dpo (closed saturdays so I did 6dpo) and anything over 16 means you definitely ovulated. So happy with my 65!!! The clinic closes next Friday for the holidays so I'll be going for an HCG blood test on Thursday! SO NERVOUS!!


----------



## Buffyx

That's great sweetpea. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## LavenderLove

Ahh, another BFP since I was last in! Congrats 2kids! :dance:

Hoping the luck rubs off on myself and those still waiting. I've been getting interesting symptoms this time around so we'll see if they really mean anything! Monday can't come soon enough. :)


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

LavenderLove said:


> Ahh, another BFP since I was last in! Congrats 2kids! :dance:
> 
> Hoping the luck rubs off on myself and those still waiting. I've been getting interesting symptoms this time around so we'll see if they really mean anything! Monday can't come soon enough. :)

sending you as much :dust: and luck :D



can not wait till monday to see your test!!! I am crossing my fingers.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Buffyx said:


> That's great sweetpea. Fingers crossed for you x

Congrats to you on your BFP!! I know it will be a sticky one:)


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Just in case it helps, I have a DPO symptoms list I was keeping, for those symptom spotting and counting down the days until testing!

2 DPO Vivid weird dream about vampires. Tired and achy. 

3 DPO Vivid dream about barricading my house because people were trying to kill me. I woke up to pee and continued the dream when I went back to sleep! Fluorescent yellow urine, but haven&#8217;t taken any vitamins in about 5 days. Stuffy nose. Super tired. I slept about 15 hours. Sore heavy boobs, sensitive nipples. Twingey in my lower abdomen. 

4DPO	Very tired, even though I slept so much yesterday. Sore heavy boobs with sensitive nipples. Very sore lower back. My whole body hurts! Stuffy nose, sinus headache. Slightly sore throat. Fluorescent yellow urine. Twingey/mild cramping in very low right abdomen.

5DPO	Tender boobs. Lower back achy but not like yesterday. Terrible right shoulder pain, shooting down arm like I slept on it funny but didn&#8217;t start until the afternoon. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Emotional, cried over silly stuff. 

6DPO	Tender boobs. Shoulder pain gone and my body isn&#8217;t as achy. Stuffiness and congestion gone. Bad heartburn in the afternoon like I had acidic fire burps. Mild cramping in lower abdomen. Nothing painful just noticeable. 

7DPO	Tender boobs. Not as tired. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, almost like AF but it&#8217;s too soon for that. Tiny amount of pink spotting when wiped, not enough to go anywhere but on toilet paper. Was not there a couple of hours later. 

8DPO Tender boobs. Mild cramping in lower abdomen, same as yesterday. Just a constant &#8216;feeling&#8217; of that area but not painful. Mild backache. BFN. Too early, but it made me stop obsessing for a while.

9DPO	Tired, slept until almost midday and was falling asleep previous night at 10pm. Tender boobs, mild cramping. Woke up with stuffy nose and bad headache. Ravenously hungry. Thanksgiving dinner later but I can&#8217;t keep from eating beforehand. BFN.

10DPO	Vivid dream that seemed to go for hours about filthy houses and some guy trying to stab me with a knife. Boobs are incredibly sore, stuffy nose, heartburn. BFN. 

11DPO	Feeling achy again. My boobs are feeling very bruised and so heavy and sore. Still getting the weird feeling in my uterus. More heartburn. Threw up slightly in my mouth. Blargh.

12DPO	Oh dear god someone take my boobs away. Still have weird feeling. Nauseous. Heartburn and mouth spew again. It&#8217;s not going well. BFN on FRER in morning. Very faint BFP on internet cheapie about 10pm.

13DPO	Feeling quite sick. My boobs are just not being nice. Faint BFP on IC with FMU. Faint BFP on FRER with FMU. Looking good!!!!


----------



## Querida87

I decided to take my last hpt and an opk just because, soon as I dipped the sticks, I wiped and found brown spotting. That with today's temp dip and the cramping must mean I'm out. At least now I know where I am. Tomorrow I hope to see full blown AF co I can start counting. FX for a new year surprise!!


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry Querida :hugs:


----------



## Mangos

CaribbeanBaby that's really helpful! Thanks for sharing that.

I'm getting a lot of lower back pain and sometimes alternating pain in my hips. It's quite odd but I'm trying not to worry. I have not tested yet as I'm rather nervous (AF due on the 20th)... Part of me wants to know and part of me doesn't. A little anxious I guess


----------



## LavenderLove

2kidsplusttc3 said:


> can not wait till monday to see your test!!! I am crossing my fingers.

Thanks hun! :) I'm sleeping in a bit so I can test right after DH leaves for work. Then if it's a BFP I'm putting together a little surprise package for him when he comes home!

Mangos I totally understand that feeling! AF for me is coming about the 19th or 20th, so I'm a bit anxious to find out what's going on in there.

Thanks for that symptom list Caribbean! I'm having some similar symptoms so I'm sitting here crossing my fingers. :)


----------



## emma4g63

Querida87 said:


> I decided to take my last hpt and an opk just because, soon as I dipped the sticks, I wiped and found brown spotting. That with today's temp dip and the cramping must mean I'm out. At least now I know where I am. Tomorrow I hope to see full blown AF co I can start counting. FX for a new year surprise!!

sorry queirda.....FX for the new year



Mangos said:


> CaribbeanBaby that's really helpful! Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> I'm getting a lot of lower back pain and sometimes alternating pain in my hips. It's quite odd but I'm trying not to worry. I have not tested yet as I'm rather nervous (AF due on the 20th)... Part of me wants to know and part of me doesn't. A little anxious I guess

still plenty onf time for you to test closer to AF...but good luck and look forward to seeing your bfp!!!



LavenderLove said:


> 2kidsplusttc3 said:
> 
> 
> can not wait till monday to see your test!!! I am crossing my fingers.
> 
> Thanks hun! :) I'm sleeping in a bit so I can test right after DH leaves for work. Then if it's a BFP I'm putting together a little surprise package for him when he comes home!
> 
> Mangos I totally understand that feeling! AF for me is coming about the 19th or 20th, so I'm a bit anxious to find out what's going on in there.
> 
> Thanks for that symptom list Caribbean! I'm having some similar symptoms so I'm sitting here crossing my fingers. :)Click to expand...


looking forward to seeing your tests too lavender....FX for your BFP!!! :hugs:


----------



## aw1990

EEEEKKKKK!!! what an emotional rollercoaster, I was certain after id ovulated that I was preg all the symptoms were fab! then they died away to nothing and i felt like AF was imminent, so i accepted that i was out and waited for AF to arrive, at 4 days late and still thinking that AF was going to arrive any minute I thought right ill test one last time and here is what happened!! xxx
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1086.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 20









IMG_1091.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Leann83

aw1990 said:


> EEEEKKKKK!!! what an emotional rollercoaster, I was certain after id ovulated that I was preg all the symptoms were fab! then they died away to nothing and i felt like AF was imminent, so i accepted that i was out and waited for AF to arrive, at 4 days late and still thinking that AF was going to arrive any minute I thought right ill test one last time and here is what happened!! xxx

Congrats aw!! That's so exciting!!! :happydance:

Loving all these BFPs!! :cloud9:


----------



## bundle4me

Woo congratulations another fab bfp


----------



## aw1990

Thanks Ladies! Im so exciteddd :D xxxxx


----------



## xxmyheartxx

aw1990 said:


> EEEEKKKKK!!! what an emotional rollercoaster, I was certain after id ovulated that I was preg all the symptoms were fab! then they died away to nothing and i felt like AF was imminent, so i accepted that i was out and waited for AF to arrive, at 4 days late and still thinking that AF was going to arrive any minute I thought right ill test one last time and here is what happened!! xxx

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Babylove100

aw1990 said:


> EEEEKKKKK!!! what an emotional rollercoaster, I was certain after id ovulated that I was preg all the symptoms were fab! then they died away to nothing and i felt like AF was imminent, so i accepted that i was out and waited for AF to arrive, at 4 days late and still thinking that AF was going to arrive any minute I thought right ill test one last time and here is what happened!! xxx

Fantastic!!! Congratulations!! 

Wow how many bfps are we up to now on this thread???


----------



## emma4g63

congrats aw!!!


----------



## bundle4me

I've made decembers little darlings in first tri over in first trimester. Be good to see how many of us there is x


----------



## Mangos

Congrats Aw!! WOW lots of BFPs this month!

Did anyone have constant back pain and cramping approx 6 days onwards after ovulation? I spotted once around 7/8days dpo and I've had an uncomfy ache for a long time which sometimes raidiates into my hips. I'm hoping it's not a sign of something serious.


----------



## LavenderLove

Mangos said:


> Did anyone have constant back pain and cramping approx 6 days onwards after ovulation? I spotted once around 7/8days dpo and I've had an uncomfy ache for a long time which sometimes raidiates into my hips. I'm hoping it's not a sign of something serious.

No back aches but I've felt a very mild cramping starting with O that's getting a little more intense as the TWW continues. Also getting aches on both sides like I'm about to O but not quite. Things just feel "different" overall and mildly uncomfortable. I'm about 9DPO now.

Big congrats to you aw! <3 :dance:


----------



## Miss406

Congrats to all the :bfp: 
I have had a go at updating the thread, if there is anyone I have missed out I am sorry. I have had a lot to deal with this past week. 
Any problems give me a PM and I will correct or update where I can. 

For all those who are out: I am so sorry. :hugs: We have a new thread (see siggy). 

For those yet to test: Best of luck, Fingers crossed for you all! :bfp: Come on!


----------



## wonders10

Here are my line progressions...I'm going to try to stop testing now that today was the day AF was due. I have a digi with weeks predictor I will do in a week if I can hold out lol.


https://https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/wonders10/imagejpg1-1.jpg


----------



## Babylove100

Fantastic progression wonders!!! :happydance:


----------



## mum140381

congrats aw another bfp :) x


----------



## mum140381

wonders great progression x


----------



## thebrizneez

Congrats aw! Woohoo!

Great lines wonder, looking strong!


----------



## thebrizneez

5 more days... Ugh!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

thebrizneez said:


> 5 more days... Ugh!

I started using internet cheapies at about 7 or 8 DPO even though I knew it was probably a waste of time, but it made me obsess less about testing. I didn't think about it as much "what if.... what if...." I got my BFP finally at 12 DPO so I am glad I tested the previous days just to keep my sanity!


----------



## Babylove100

I totally agree. I think we spend so much time waiting around that when it comes to testing we should test until our hearts are content!! At least we're doing something rather than just waiting!! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## emma4g63

Babylove100 said:


> I totally agree. I think we spend so much time waiting around that when it comes to testing we should test until our hearts are content!! At least we're doing something rather than just waiting!! &#9786;&#65039;

lol its fun at first but soons wears off when you dont get a bfp!!!
iv been testing for nearly the whole two weeks lol!!!!

AF was due today...felt crampy last nigth bad but its gone now :dohh:

still very wet down there TMI!! so keep thinking its her!!!!
:shrug:

boobies are killing me when i take my bra off the feel weird.. and cant run as they hurt...

when AF comes atleast ill know for the next two week wait that i feel sick and sore boobs for AF.. so not just preg symptoms...


this isnt easy it it!!! :nope:


----------



## aw1990

thanks Miss, hope things are okay with you :) 
I tested 5-11 dpo and 14&15 dpo then gave up hope and didnt get my bfp until 20dpo, so either implanted late or didnt ovulate when i thought i did xx


----------



## xprincessx

:bfn: for me this morning but still only 8dpo so there's still plenty of time :)


----------



## drjo718

Wow ladies, congrats on the BFPs!!!

I have a 4th day of flashing smiley on the CB advanced. Wth? My ic opks looked darkest last night, though still not as dark as the control (but they never are). Is it possible to never get the solid smiley on the cb? My ic is lighter this morning.


----------



## NurseGinger

I am also on day 4 with my flashing smiley :( i hate waiting.


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats to all the new bfp and the people waiting to ovulate or in 2ww. Emma are you still non the wiser what's going on? Xx


----------



## Lilllian

6dpo and feeling so so tired and I am have a mental hunger but not sure if I am just feeling this from getting over a cold (and looking after a child with a cold). I don't think symptoms would kick in so quick, would they? tiredness def hit me with other pregnancies but i only remember at 9dpo. just too impatient.


----------



## emma4g63

wantingagirl said:


> Congrats to all the new bfp and the people waiting to ovulate or in 2ww. Emma are you still non the wiser what's going on? Xx

lol no wanting still no idea..im almost certain the IC's were faulty and have read online about them... i sent them back to the seller and they are going to test them!!!

no AF yet.. should of been today but had some major cramping so had to take painkillers so guessing she trying her hardest to come!!!

BFN this AM ..... booked in for doc next friday incase she doesnt turn up to get some answers !!! 
hoping wont need to though 
thanks for asking
:hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

I hope something happens soon emma so you arent constantly wondering or worrying. FX its a BFP tho!


----------



## NurseGinger

Lilllian said:


> 6dpo and feeling so so tired and I am have a mental hunger but not sure if I am just feeling this from getting over a cold (and looking after a child with a cold). I don't think symptoms would kick in so quick, would they? tiredness def hit me with other pregnancies but i only remember at 9dpo. just too impatient.

Ive seen a good amount of women experience some crazy symptoms just days ofter ovulation that ended up being pregnant.


----------



## emma4g63

NurseGinger said:


> I hope something happens soon emma so you arent constantly wondering or worrying. FX its a BFP tho!

thanks nurseginger.. i hate waiting too!!! literally has been the longest 2 week wait ever!!! 
seems pretty normal not to have AF yet after 5 weeks post d and c for MMC...so will leave it another week but will be 6 then so will be aksing the doc for help starting her if she isnt here or i dont get my BFP before them!!

FX for you too....:hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

Emma I totally had cramping badly for about 3 days before I got my BFP. There is still hope :)


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Emma I totally had cramping badly for about 3 days before I got my BFP. There is still hope :)


hope so buffy!!! will be testing FMU tommorow with a morrisons test - its a cheap test but 15muil so sensitive but must be better than those IC's!


----------



## jessilou

so ... Af due wed and I use my one-step there looked like there might have been a bit of (2nd line) but then I wasn't sure if that was an Evap as have never used a cheapy preg test before ! Been having cramping past few days, at the moment it is just pinching. I think I am loosing my marbles!


----------



## emma4g63

jessilou said:


> so ... Af due wed and I use my one-step there looked like there might have been a bit of (2nd line) but then I wasn't sure if that was an Evap as have never used a cheapy preg test before ! Been having cramping past few days, at the moment it is just pinching. I think I am loosing my marbles!

when did the line appear?? was it after 10mins??those one steps say read after 10 mins as they need to dry out before ... but if you saw the line before then could be BFP??? any piccies????


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats aw!!! So exciting:) Jessilou, you should test again! I would be all over that! lol


----------



## Querida87

Well now I'm confused. I could attribute the cramps partly to bd and partly to #2. The spotting could be from the intense bd session yesterday as it was barely there and barely brown only upon wiping and today is less. My temp went way back up too.. Someone HELP!!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Querida87 said:


> Well now I'm confused. I could attribute the cramps partly to bd and partly to #2. The spotting could be from the intense bd session yesterday as it was barely there and barely brown only upon wiping and today is less. My temp went way back up too.. Someone HELP!!


CD 44?? How long are your normal cycles?


----------



## Querida87

CaribbeanBaby said:


> CD 44?? How long are your normal cycles?


Actually it might not be cd44; I'm guessing based on post Mirena cycles. Some suggest that I'm around 13dpo today. I just had mirena out on 11-17 and thought I was O-ing that morning, but my recent temps suggest otherwise. I'm so confused..


----------



## NurseGinger

How are you ladies doing ??

AFM the bf felt bad that all the reviews were horrible for the first response OPKs and a couple ladies here even told me their experiences so without me knowing went out and got another thing of Clearblue for now as i wait. so i have a cb in am and a cb in pm. I thought that was freaking sweet of him and then while he was looking over my powerpoint for my final project with this semester of college and all his nerdy smartness just got me hot and bothered.. I thought to myself "what about the SMEP"... screw that plan at the moment, i want that body! any who extra day of bding (ill just start back every other day tomorrow!), homework done and new OPKs.... today has been a good day. Now if only O would show up, that would be fantastic! I have an egg that needs to be caught!


----------



## mum140381

Querida87 said:


> CaribbeanBaby said:
> 
> 
> CD 44?? How long are your normal cycles?
> 
> 
> Actually it might not be cd44; I'm guessing based on post Mirena cycles. Some suggest that I'm around 13dpo today. I just had mirena out on 11-17 and thought I was O-ing that morning, but my recent temps suggest otherwise. I'm so confused..Click to expand...

could be implantation spotting if so you should get a positive in 3 days ish fx sounds very promising :thumbup:


----------



## Mangos

Feeling rather confused and disappointed this month. :sad1::shrug: AF came an entire week early and is as heavy and painful as ever. I don't understand why it would come almost 7/8dpo. That has never happened to me in the past. And I def know I ovulated because of the opk. Has anyone had that happen before?

I'm out this month, hoping for better next month. Congrats again to all the BFPs!


----------



## gits87

Buffyx said:


> Here are my two tests. 15dpo, 5.30pm.

OMG thats AMAZING congrats! 

And congrats to everyone else!!! 

I keep feeling my period is coming I had no symptoms at all. AF is due monday or tuesday


----------



## emma4g63

Mangos said:


> Feeling rather confused and disappointed this month. :sad1::shrug: AF came an entire week early and is as heavy and painful as ever. I don't understand why it would come almost 7/8dpo. That has never happened to me in the past. And I def know I ovulated because of the opk. Has anyone had that happen before?
> 
> I'm out this month, hoping for better next month. Congrats again to all the BFPs!

this happened to me one month... it came on CD 23 and im normally 33-37..must of been an off month!!! no idea why but FX for next month fro you hun :hugs:

come over and join january testers


----------



## thebrizneez

Thinking I may have had an implantation dip today of about .3 degrees. We shall see if the temp skyrockets back up tomorrow.... I'm soooo anxious. I know it doesn't promise pregnancy but it's a damn good sign. Yesterday I had a fluttering zap in the left side right above my pubic bone, and it lasted for five minutes followed by dull ache through lower abdomen and back for an hour or so. Very dry during BD last night... We shall see...


----------



## Mangos

emma4g63 said:


> Mangos said:
> 
> 
> Feeling rather confused and disappointed this month. :sad1::shrug: AF came an entire week early and is as heavy and painful as ever. I don't understand why it would come almost 7/8dpo. That has never happened to me in the past. And I def know I ovulated because of the opk. Has anyone had that happen before?
> 
> I'm out this month, hoping for better next month. Congrats again to all the BFPs!
> 
> this happened to me one month... it came on CD 23 and im normally 33-37..must of been an off month!!! no idea why but FX for next month fro you hun :hugs:
> 
> come over and join january testersClick to expand...


Thanks Emma! Is there already a thread started?


----------



## emma4g63

Mangos said:


> emma4g63 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mangos said:
> 
> 
> Feeling rather confused and disappointed this month. :sad1::shrug: AF came an entire week early and is as heavy and painful as ever. I don't understand why it would come almost 7/8dpo. That has never happened to me in the past. And I def know I ovulated because of the opk. Has anyone had that happen before?
> 
> I'm out this month, hoping for better next month. Congrats again to all the BFPs!
> 
> this happened to me one month... it came on CD 23 and im normally 33-37..must of been an off month!!! no idea why but FX for next month fro you hun :hugs:
> 
> come over and join january testersClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Emma! Is there already a thread started?Click to expand...

yeah Miss started it the other day... its called january testers....stay on here until dec ends buts once you know your testing dates for Jan add your name and FX for new year BFP :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

thebrizneez said:


> Thinking I may have had an implantation dip today of about .3 degrees. We shall see if the temp skyrockets back up tomorrow.... I'm soooo anxious. I know it doesn't promise pregnancy but it's a damn good sign. Yesterday I had a fluttering zap in the left side right above my pubic bone, and it lasted for five minutes followed by dull ache through lower abdomen and back for an hour or so. Very dry during BD last night... We shall see...

sounds very promising!!!

oooo when are you testing ??? could see that BFP in 3 days ish :hugs:


----------



## thebrizneez

emma4g63 said:


> sounds very promising!!!
> 
> oooo when are you testing ??? could see that BFP in 3 days ish :hugs:

Thnx! I'm testing in 3 days if my temps stay high on 11dpo because AF will be due on 12dpo. If my temp goes way down by then I'll just wait to see if the witch arrives or not and then test... I'm so nervous to see what my temps tell me lol. But for the first time I'm feeling hopeful and kinda good by what I'm seeing. :thumbup:


----------



## NurseGinger

FX brizneez!


----------



## thebrizneez

Mangos said:


> Feeling rather confused and disappointed this month. :sad1::shrug: AF came an entire week early and is as heavy and painful as ever. I don't understand why it would come almost 7/8dpo. That has never happened to me in the past. And I def know I ovulated because of the opk. Has anyone had that happen before?
> 
> I'm out this month, hoping for better next month. Congrats again to all the BFPs!

Same thing happened to me a couple months ago or maybe three... I usually can set the time by my periods, so naturally assumed the worst. I never tested so I never knew, and I'm glad I didn't. Here's to you having a lucky, regular cycle next month! Muah! :hugs:


----------



## Buffyx

gits87 said:


> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Here are my two tests. 15dpo, 5.30pm.
> 
> OMG thats AMAZING congrats!
> 
> And congrats to everyone else!!!
> 
> I keep feeling my period is coming I had no symptoms at all. AF is due monday or tuesdayClick to expand...

Thankyou :) :)

I was honestly convinced my period was coming. My cramping started about 2-3 days before AF was due. So I didn't test until the day after my missed period. Theres hope yet :flower:


----------



## gits87

Buffyx said:


> gits87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buffyx said:
> 
> 
> Here are my two tests. 15dpo, 5.30pm.
> 
> OMG thats AMAZING congrats!
> 
> And congrats to everyone else!!!
> 
> I keep feeling my period is coming I had no symptoms at all. AF is due monday or tuesdayClick to expand...
> 
> Thankyou :) :)
> 
> I was honestly convinced my period was coming. My cramping started about 2-3 days before AF was due. So I didn't test until the day after my missed period. Theres hope yet :flower:Click to expand...


I'll keep my fingers crossed I have been so emotional lately :( :cry: over everything. This morning I was so angry because i felt so crampy and AF is due so soon. I'm full of alot of angst . 

But i am really glad that it happened for you:)


----------



## Buffyx

I normally get cramps on the day AF is coming. I got cramps and for 3 days straight I was saying "my period will come today.." To my husband. Then it just didn't come! I could have sworn that it was coming.


----------



## Querida87

Quick update from me: the spotting stopped then started back up, still brown and only when wiping, but more than yesterday. If this is pregnancy bleed or late implant, I sure hope I can get a result soon. Not buying any tests right now though, gonna wait till Tuesday and if I still haven't seen actual AF then I'll test again. FX that it goes either way this week, instead of hanging in limbo..


----------



## Buffyx

When is AF due??


----------



## SweetPea3200

Sorry Mangos, I don't know why that happened but it sucks all the same!

AFM: 8dpo today, waiting for HCG blood test on Thursday. I'm pretty sure a blood test at 12dpo will be 100% accurate, won't it?


----------



## Eroe

Hey guys... So I chickened out of testing yesterday. But at 5am this morning....

Can you see it ? Or am I mad? 

So scared because of last time.-
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Buffyx

You are definitely not mad. BFP for Sure!! Congrats xxx


----------



## bundle4me

Def bfp congrats


----------



## Eroe

Buffyx said:


> You are definitely not mad. BFP for Sure!! Congrats xxx

Thanks guys! Buffy how are you staying sane? I had a mc too a few months ago and it is so scary to be preggo again! Xxxx


----------



## Buffyx

I'm not! My husband is so sick of me talking about it and worrying about it. I'm absolutely terrified! 

I have just taken another frer at 17dpo & line is as dark as the control line - so that has helped me..today anyway :haha:

I have a doctor appointment in an hour and a half and really wanted to make sure my test was still positive before I went.

So happy for you. Congrats :hugs:


----------



## xprincessx

So I think I just got my*:bfp: very very faint but pink! I cried...can't believe it


----------



## Leann83

Eroe said:


> Hey guys... So I chickened out of testing yesterday. But at 5am this morning....
> 
> Can you see it ? Or am I mad?
> 
> So scared because of last time.-

Defo a line!!! Congrats Eroe!! What a great Christmas present! :flower:



xprincessx said:


> So I think I just got my*:bfp: very very faint but pink! I cried...can't believe it

Aw congrats princess!! How exciting!! :flower:


----------



## Miss406

Congrats Eroe!

Any pics princess? Congrats too x


----------



## xprincessx

Miss406 said:


> Congrats Eroe!
> 
> Any pics princess? Congrats too x

It is so faint...A screen tilter
 



Attached Files:







20141215_101140.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Miss406

Give it a few more days, fingers crossed x


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations ladies!
My temp has dropped so im awaiting af, looking forward to next cycle xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

I had Bfn 11&12 dpo no symptoms. Due af anyway anytime. Feel out just waiting now. 
Dreadful cold sleeping all the time and a coldsore :/
Congrats to all you lovely ladies with BFPs.
Ive told hubby im taking time out after this 18th cycle trying I think I'm driving myself bonkers :/ x


----------



## Miss406

xxmyheartxx Aww :( :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Eroe, I've added you to the BFP's on the front page :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Af got me so I'm stuffing myself with a choccy Orange &#128513;
Gl to all ladies left to test.
Xx


----------



## Miss406

Sorry to hear that hun :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Have I missed updates from the following?

* Sydfreeman
* Squirrel.
* Loeylo
* MJsBabyShaw
* BabyLove12
* Aidensmommy1
* Still hoping
* Praying4BB

Testing today
* LagenderLove
How have you got on? :hugs:


----------



## wantingagirl

Congrats to bfp and good luck this time to the others! 

Sorry for anyone that got their AF :hugs:


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats enroe 
Sorry af got you c Kelly but fx for next cycle 
And keep testing princess fingers crossed


----------



## emma4g63

My update ...
Def thinking I ovulated later now as looking back I got an almost positive opk Monday 4th December and I recorded extra cm on the 3rd and 4th and 5th along with sore boobies I didn't do an opk on the Sunday or more than once on Monday so could of missed positive 
We did bed every other day 
I had low cramp om right side and twinges on Saturday and was on and off
Been fine since so hoping it was implantation at maybe 9-10 dpo 
If it is hoping for bfp this week anytime :))
It's been 40 days since my d n c n af is late but could be due to MMC seeing doc Friday anyway :))


----------



## SilasLove

Well, I should test on Christmas, but will probably only make it to the 22nd. 

We are trying for baby #3, and this is our first month trying.


----------



## NavyLadybug

AF is now 5 days late and still getting :bfn: with FMU. I know when I ovulated cause I used tests and my CM was EWCM, so I have no clue at this point. I'm not having symptoms of my sort for either PMS or pregnancy


----------



## drjo718

Quick update from me...day 6 of the stupid flashing smiley on CB advanced opk. Still no definite positive on ic opks, but they have been close several times. Cd20 of a clomid cycle. Was supposed to have progesterone drawn tomorrow but I don't see the point anymore.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats to the BFP girls!! Can't wait to see a nice dark pic from princess:)
Sorry to those who AF got:( There will be a ton of BFPs in the January thread!

AFM: 9dpo waiting for blood test on Thursday. Every time I think about it, my heart starts racing. I'm so nervous and excited and anxious! Just got to calm down, if this isn't it, it's okay, I will O again next month and have another shot!


----------



## emma4g63

weird navybug?? are your cycles normally regular????


sweetpea FX for thursday hunny


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats to the BFP girls :)

Emma - I'm glad you're finally going to get some answers.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Eroe said:


> Hey guys... So I chickened out of testing yesterday. But at 5am this morning....
> 
> Can you see it ? Or am I mad?
> 
> So scared because of last time.-

I see it!! BFP!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## emma4g63

thanks buffy...
ill be relieved to be honest! just hope my doctor actually cares and will give me something to kick start AF if she isnt here by then as its been 6 weeks !!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Doctors are a bit hit and miss. I went to my doctor last night to get a slip to have blood drawn this morning to confirm my pregnancy (although they didn't know what I was making the appointment for.)

When I walked in the room, she said "so you're pregnant" - she meant from 3 months ago!! No one had even bothered to update my patient file with the news that I had miscarried. I even took in my paperwork from the hospital and everything so that it could be added to my file. So insensitive. 

Luckily I am pregnant again, otherwise that would have been quite devastating to me.


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Doctors are a bit hit and miss. I went to my doctor last night to get a slip to have blood drawn this morning to confirm my pregnancy (although they didn't know what I was making the appointment for.)
> 
> When I walked in the room, she said "so you're pregnant" - she meant from 3 months ago!! No one had even bothered to update my patient file with the news that I had miscarried. I even took in my paperwork from the hospital and everything so that it could be added to my file. So insensitive.
> 
> Luckily I am pregnant again, otherwise that would have been quite devastating to me.

That's shocking buffy I hope you told them straight !! 
Some people they shouldn't be in the profession if they don't have discretion !!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Hey ladies! I got my :bfp: earlier! I'll post pics when I get back later today. I'm off to put together a little package to tell DH when he gets home tonight. I'm in total shock but soooo excited!


----------



## Babylove100

Congrats Lavendar!!! :happydance: looking forward to seeing your pic!x


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats lavender :hugs:

Emma- it was pretty bad!!


----------



## gits87

Congrats Lavender!! 
Now I really hope i get my BFP I want to join all you ladies. 
AF is due by clock work either yesterday or today. And All I have had is a lot of CM coming out of me. Which is weird. But I have been crampy too. 
I am so scared. I keep thinking another month of worry!


----------



## gits87

Buffyx said:


> Doctors are a bit hit and miss. I went to my doctor last night to get a slip to have blood drawn this morning to confirm my pregnancy (although they didn't know what I was making the appointment for.)
> 
> When I walked in the room, she said "so you're pregnant" - she meant from 3 months ago!! No one had even bothered to update my patient file with the news that I had miscarried. I even took in my paperwork from the hospital and everything so that it could be added to my file. So insensitive.
> 
> Luckily I am pregnant again, otherwise that would have been quite devastating to me.


Yikes!! 
thats not good at all!


----------



## Buffyx

gits87 said:


> Congrats Lavender!!
> Now I really hope i get my BFP I want to join all you ladies.
> AF is due by clock work either yesterday or today. And All I have had is a lot of CM coming out of me. Which is weird. But I have been crampy too.
> I am so scared. I keep thinking another month of worry!

It's sounding good!! I didn't have any cm really but I have had an increase today at 4 weeks 3 days.


----------



## 2kidsplusttc3

LavenderLove said:


> Hey ladies! I got my :bfp: earlier! I'll post pics when I get back later today. I'm off to put together a little package to tell DH when he gets home tonight. I'm in total shock but soooo excited!

I am so excited for you!!! I have been hoping you would get yours.

congrats:happydance:


----------



## gits87

Buffyx said:


> gits87 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Lavender!!
> Now I really hope i get my BFP I want to join all you ladies.
> AF is due by clock work either yesterday or today. And All I have had is a lot of CM coming out of me. Which is weird. But I have been crampy too.
> I am so scared. I keep thinking another month of worry!
> 
> It's sounding good!! I didn't have any cm really but I have had an increase today at 4 weeks 3 days.Click to expand...

i really really hope it is! I'm more scared to test i think then anything.


----------



## SweetPea3200

YAY Lavender!! That's so great.
Buffy I can't believe that! So insensitive. 
I think I might test in the morning at 10dpo. I can't help myself!!


----------



## LavenderLove

Buffy how insensitive! Some docs just seem to forget they're treating real people with feelings, ugh. :nope:

Thank you ladies! I just got back after shopping for the little surprise package for DH. I get to tell him a little less than an hour and a half from now! :happydance: I'm so glad I didn't test earlier since I probably wouldn't have seen anything or would have taken the ICs for evaps!
 



Attached Files:







HCGDec15th.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Buffyx

So cute that you surprised him :) I've been in so much shock both times I've had positives, that I just tell my hubby right away haha.


----------



## Miss406

Congrats lavender love! Will update later. Boiler broken again. Baby still ill with bronchial infection and a very cold house is the last thing we need. Plumber back out at 8am! Update the thread later x


Congrats!!


----------



## emma4g63

congrats lavender - lovely surprize for OH
wow this thread is lucky.... not many left now........................

hoping for xmas bfp for us all left

miss hop your ok??? sounds like your having a terrible time!! hugs hun


----------



## xprincessx

This better? Today's test
 



Attached Files:







imageedit__8402016032.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 25


----------



## emma4g63

xprincessx said:


> This better? Today's test

def bfp hunny!!!
congrats :happydance:


----------



## xprincessx

Thanks hun I'm so excited x


----------



## mum140381

bfp hun i got 2-3 on digi this am x


----------



## Buffyx

Woohoo!! Congrats to you princess and to you mum on your test x


----------



## xprincessx

I just wish my camera was decent enough to pick up the line as I see it, it is soo soo pink and barely faint at all yet my camera is so crappy it can't pick it up! lol


----------



## bundle4me

Wow congrats bfp's that's fantastic!!!! join us in preg groups and discussion


----------



## Babylove100

Yay princess!! Great line!!! :happydance:


----------



## LavenderLove

Haha Buffy DH made me promise not to tell him while he was at work otherwise I would have. :rofl: His reaction was great though, I'm glad I put that together!

Hope everything's all right, Miss! That sounds like a lot of unfun things!

Congrats princess and mum! :happydance: That's definitely an unmistakable BFP princess. <3


----------



## xprincessx

This is unbelievable...I never did a digi with DS so here it is...my first ever pregnant digi
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## NurseGinger

Congrats to the BFPs!!! xoxox


----------



## mum140381

congrats on the bfps

and chin up to all those that af has arrived

xx


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats princess!! The looks amazing:) 

Sorry Miss about everything going on with you:( sounds awful. I really hope things turn around soon!


----------



## Leti

Congrast ladies!!!!

Keep the BFP coming!!!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Well that's about as negative as they come at 10dpo:( not holding out much hope for blood test on Thursday. Glad i Od at least
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141216_154941.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LavenderLove

Boo to the BFN Sweetpea! Hopefully if you've got HCG floating around in your system it would show by Thursday. That's great that you O'd this cycle! FX for you! <3


----------



## Buffyx

I had blaring bfn at 10dpo!!
Went on to get a BFP at 15dpo.


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

Same as me! Blaring BFN 12DPO in the morning and BFP the same night! Don't count yourself out just yet.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Thanks Ladies! That makes me feel better:) I'll find out for sure on Thursday. Not too long to wait!


----------



## thebrizneez

Man oh man! I'm so excited and happy for all the new bfps (and old)! You girls rock, and gives us hope... So awesome!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## thebrizneez

Ok ladies... Just got a call from my sis that my stepdad had passed... I was very upset and for some reason decide to test early for some reason... Well I got a very BFaintPositive. I mean faint, but I don't even have to hold up to light or anything to see it. I took pics but it's not picking up the faint line. I'm going to test again Thursday with FMU. It's a Walmart cheapie so it's the dreaded blue dye. I will post a pic of he one I think came across the best.


----------



## thebrizneez

Here's one... And like I said faint...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so, so sorry about your stepdad thebrizneez. :( That's fantastic about the faint line! I hope it's more clear on Thursday and it isn't the dreaded dye playing tricks on you. FX for good news!


----------



## emma4g63

still plenty hope sweeatpea!! lots of ladies get them bit later on!!!
i feel luck in the air for us all 
XXXX


----------



## emma4g63

thebrizneez said:


> Ok ladies... Just got a call from my sis that my stepdad had passed... I was very upset and for some reason decide to test early for some reason... Well I got a very BFaintPositive. I mean faint, but I don't even have to hold up to light or anything to see it. I took pics but it's not picking up the faint line. I'm going to test again Thursday with FMU. It's a Walmart cheapie so it's the dreaded blue dye. I will post a pic of he one I think came across the best.

sorry to hear about your step dad :hugs:

good news about your faint bfp..... i can see something but your right about those blue dyes!!!!

def test again :happydance:


----------



## thebrizneez

LavenderLove said:


> I'm so, so sorry about your stepdad thebrizneez. :( That's fantastic about the faint line! I hope it's more clear on Thursday and it isn't the dreaded dye playing tricks on you. FX for good news!

That's what I'm dreading... Heard these hints were infamous for them so I can't wait till Thursday to see if either AF shows or the line is darker. Either way that faint line made me feel a bit better after the news I got. We shall see!


----------



## Leann83

Sorry to hear about your stepdad thebrizneez :flower: hope Thursday brings a nice dark line for you!!


----------



## thebrizneez

Leann83 said:


> Sorry to hear about your stepdad thebrizneez :flower: hope Thursday brings a nice dark line for you!!

Me too! Temp still rising so hoping that's a good sign. Don't feel like AF is due tomorrow like I normally would. Again, we shall see!


----------



## Emiloo

Hi ladies! Congrats on al of the BFPs... gives me hope!!

This is my first cycle and am charting. FF says I am 4dpo now so I think I'll start testing around 23rd December? (10dpo) but may crack and start even earlier. I have 50 tests and feeling enthusiastic! :haha:

Good luck girlies :dust:


----------



## Praying4BB

Sorry for being so late with this- O was late again this cycle- but I got my BFP this morning!!!!! First one ever. I am still in shock and oh so very joyful! :xmas4:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141217_075545_687.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## bundle4me

Congrats!! Another bfp


----------



## Leti

Sorry for you loss thebrizneez, hope your line is darker tomorrow.

Congrats Praying4BB!!!

This is one lucky thread, I'm sure glad to be on it and hope the luck rubs a little on the rest of us!!!


----------



## thebrizneez

Praying4BB said:


> Sorry for being so late with this- O was late again this cycle- but I got my BFP this morning!!!!! First one ever. I am still in shock and oh so very joyful! :xmas4:

Beautiful line! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Praying!! Congratulations:) That's an amazing line!


----------



## Leann83

Praying4BB said:


> Sorry for being so late with this- O was late again this cycle- but I got my BFP this morning!!!!! First one ever. I am still in shock and oh so very joyful! :xmas4:

CONGRATS PRAYING4BB!! :happydance::happydance: delighted for you! 
And just in time for Christmas :xmas12:


----------



## Emiloo

Congratulations Praying4BB!! :D wishing you a very sticky Christmas bean!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies! So sorry it's been a while! So I've been to the hospital for my bloods as I've had some history with ectopics and started having shoulder pain Sunday.... 
Beta hcg on Sunday x
was 944
Beta hcg on Tuesday was 1951

So it's doubled! 

Will keep you all updated tomorrow when I have my scan. How are you all? Xxx


----------



## Laschai

Testing the 23rd


----------



## NurseGinger

Hey onetube!! hope all is going well, im not good with those numbers so i am hoping they mean good stuff! :) 

as for me i am now 2dpo, feeling really tired at the moment had a couple weird things happen but i dont think its anything. I found my thermometer next to my dogs paws when he laid in bed so i cleaned it off real good and tested it out to make sure it wasn't broken and my midday temp was 99.1, idk if that is normal for post ovulation midday temps or even means anything but its higher than usual for me... FX this is my cycle


----------



## onetubeleft

Me too ginger! If I see a bean in the right place. I'll be happy. It's that simple. If not, then atleast we can deal with it as quick as possible so I'm not stressing over the holidays.....


Oooh exciting times. I've got everything crossed for you. Did you dtd today? And tomorrow! Just keep going! I'm so nervous for you! I wanna see those lines girl!!! X


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats Praying4BB! H&H 9 months to you! :dance:

I'm glad to hear you had good blood results onetube! I hope little bean does well. :)

NurseGinger I hope this is your cycle, too! FX for you. <3


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> Me too ginger! If I see a bean in the right place. I'll be happy. It's that simple. If not, then atleast we can deal with it as quick as possible so I'm not stressing over the holidays.....
> 
> 
> Oooh exciting times. I've got everything crossed for you. Did you dtd today? And tomorrow! Just keep going! I'm so nervous for you! I wanna see those lines girl!!! X


He is at work and should be getting off soon. we plan on finishing out the week strong! Trying so hard to stay positive. going to struggle if i dont get at least ONE clue i could be LOL


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats onetube! Great that's its doubled! I'm sure you will see a healthy little bean in there at your scan:) 

AFM 11dpo, no test today as I'm still bummed about the BFN yesterday. Hcg blood test tomorrow morning. Wish me luck!


----------



## NurseGinger

im just seeing your comment, thank you lavenderlove!


----------



## Buffyx

Congrats praying4bb :flower:


----------



## onetubeleft

Sweet pea! Massive luck to you with your bloods! Let us know how u get on. I had late implantarion bleeding at 13dpo so I'm more like 4 weeks pregnant than 5..... 


Lavender love. I'm hoping I will only 5 hours left till my scan! I've got everything crossed!!! How's pregnancy treating you? X

Ginger I have every faith in you! Xxx


----------



## Leann83

onetubeleft said:


> Sweet pea! Massive luck to you with your bloods! Let us know how u get on. I had late implantarion bleeding at 13dpo so I'm more like 4 weeks pregnant than 5.....
> 
> 
> Lavender love. I'm hoping I will only 5 hours left till my scan! I've got everything crossed!!! How's pregnancy treating you? X
> 
> Ginger I have every faith in you! Xxx

Oh onetube are you our first scan?? So exciting!!


----------



## Miss406

Hello ladies! I'm back-ish! :lol:

WOW - so many BFP's, congrats to all, and the newcomers, welcome - I will add you now. After a few cold nights I finally have heating again, brand new boilers eh? :haha:

I've just entered my fertile period. I am obviously quite excited. :D


----------



## NurseGinger

my temp is up more today, and i feel it. I am hot, restless last night and couldnt sleep. Everything woke me up, and now this AM i have a scratchy throat, bloated, a little gassy. ug


----------



## gits87

hey ladies congrats to all, looks like i am moving into the january testing period
:(


----------



## Leti

10 dpo today, and not very hopeful about this cycle. I'm stating IUI with clomid next cycle and that makes me a little excited. 

Looking forward to Christmas, I probably going to spend a lot of time in the Kitchen cooking a big feast for my and hubby.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Yay Miss! I'm happy that you're feeling good about this cycle and things are getting better:) Leti, I'm not very hopefully either, but don't count your self out at 10dpo!


----------



## emma4g63

hi everyone ...

how are we all?????
congrats on the bfp praying for bb....

onetube so happy yout numbers have doubled!!! :))) super excited for your scan

sweetpea good luck with your tests!!!

Nurseginger FX for you too hunny!

miss glad your back and fertile too!!! hehe


----------



## NurseGinger

im okay today, resting more so tho. My lower back on the right side has intermittent pain thats been there since last night... sharp stabby pain, had a restless night trying to sleep, very difficult till about 3am and i finally feel asleep and didnt wake back up till 8am. palpitations since the night i ovulated, i think i have a sinus/cold thing coming on and very BLAH feeling. bf is picking up Chinese on the way home so we can be lazy and watch netflix tonight. How are you emma??


----------



## thebrizneez

The witch got me ladies! Bummer... On to January I go. But I will still be checking in here from time to time! Good luck!


----------



## Leti

NurseGinger I love you pic, a man like that is what we all need!!! :rofl: DH is sooo far away from that....


----------



## nmpjcp2015

thebrizneez said:


> The witch got me ladies! Bummer... On to January I go. But I will still be checking in here from time to time! Good luck!

Good luck! I'm sorry AF got you. I love your avatar picture. You guys look like me and my DH.

AFM: I haven't really been posting, but I've been stalking. Congrats on all the BFP. I will be testing on Christmas Day. :xmas6::xmas16:


----------



## Leti

:hugs:Sorry thebrizneez


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Leti said:


> NurseGinger I love you pic, a man like that is what we all need!!! :rofl: DH is sooo far away from that....

Me too! I sent that to him and he though it was too funny!


----------



## emma4g63

NurseGinger said:


> im okay today, resting more so tho. My lower back on the right side has intermittent pain thats been there since last night... sharp stabby pain, had a restless night trying to sleep, very difficult till about 3am and i finally feel asleep and didnt wake back up till 8am. palpitations since the night i ovulated, i think i have a sinus/cold thing coming on and very BLAH feeling. bf is picking up Chinese on the way home so we can be lazy and watch netflix tonight. How are you emma??

Chinese and Netflix sounds good 
I'm ok got two bfps yesteday same today but been bleeding since and red and looks like getting to turn I'm af so think I'm having a chemical :((
Off to docs tomoz


----------



## NurseGinger

oh no!! I hope not :(( let us know the update when you can emma. FX


----------



## thebrizneez

FX that that's not the case Emma! Rally hope it's not...


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh no Emma really I hope it's not a chemical! :( Let us know how you are!



onetubeleft said:


> Lavender love. I'm hoping I will only 5 hours left till my scan! I've got everything crossed!!! How's pregnancy treating you? X

Ahhh, exciting! Hopefully little bean will be a-ok! I'm actually surprsingly well thus far, just super hungry! I'm waking up with headaches from hunger as soon as I wake up so I need to stay on top of that. It's nutty as I thought my first major symptom would be nausea or sore boobs!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone! Congrats to the bfp I missed, hopefully next time for the ones the witch got. 


So my scan went as well as can be expected. No ectopic !!!!! Yay!! Phew.... I am extremely early as I only implanted like 2 weeks ago so at technically 4weeks pregnant there is a sac... It's empty Atm but I will go bk on the 30th for a repeat scan, does that sound right? Just a sac at 4weeks? No yolk or fetal pole yet.. Hcg at about 4000 Now but definitely NOT in my tube yay! 

How are all the other bfp getting on? 

Came back today and started throwing up... Boo but surely that's a good sign? Xxx


----------



## SweetPea3200

YAY onetube!!! I don't know anything about the sac but I'm so glad that it's no ectopic! Numbers are good again:) yay for you!

Emma, I'm really sorry:( I hope that's not the case. You've had quite the month! Would suck for it to end this way.

AFM- Just waiting for the phone call with my HCG results. Should be any minute. Expecting a BFN and then onto more clomid next cycle! I'll join the January thread as soon as I get the phone call, if I need to ;)


----------



## NurseGinger

fx sweetpea!


----------



## SweetPea3200

Omg HCG blood test was a BFP! I can't believe it. I'm totally I'm shocked. Another test on Tuesday to make sure my numbers are going up. Ahhh crazy!!!


----------



## Buffyx

Yay sweetpea!! :hugs:

So sorry Emma xx


----------



## drjo718

Congrats sweetpea!!


----------



## emma4g63

Congrats sweetpea !!! FX for your numbers

onetube glad its in the right place and you can relax a little :))

well ladies my cycle this month is ended ... doc confirmed a chemical ...BFP wednesday thursday and spottnig started and now in full AF and negative tests...

trying to take the good and thinking of this as my starting point of TTC..

doc says may not be related to my D AND C 6 weeks ago and it happens in 60% of pregnancy without most people realising they had a chemical so he had no issue with me ttc this cycle
I do feel low and feel like its been one rough cycle !!! dodgy evaps and tests
then the bfp and bleeding its been one rollercoaster
but to be honest im relieved its over and i can start to move on

hope all you ladies still in the running get your december BFP and those who dont ill see ya in the janaury thread 74


----------



## Miss406

nmpjcp2015 said:


> AFM: I haven't really been posting, but I've been stalking. Congrats on all the BFP. I will be testing on Christmas Day. :xmas6::xmas16:

Hello, welcome! :D I'll add you and best of luck :D



thebrizneez said:


> The witch got me ladies! Bummer... On to January I go. But I will still be checking in here from time to time! Good luck!

Sorry AF got you! :hugs:




emma4g63 said:


> well ladies my cycle this month is ended ... doc confirmed a chemical ...BFP wednesday thursday and spottnig started and now in full AF and negative tests...
> 
> trying to take the good and thinking of this as my starting point of TTC..
> 
> doc says may not be related to my D AND C 6 weeks ago and it happens in 60% of pregnancy without most people realising they had a chemical so he had no issue with me ttc this cycle
> I do feel low and feel like its been one rough cycle !!! dodgy evaps and tests
> then the bfp and bleeding its been one rollercoaster
> but to be honest im relieved its over and i can start to move on
> 
> hope all you ladies still in the running get your december BFP and those who dont ill see ya in the janaury thread 74

Good grief Emma, In a way I am thankful you now have answers but for goodness sake, two losses one right after the other? :cry: Huge hugs hun! :hugs: See you in January x


----------



## Miss406

SweetPea3200 said:


> Omg HCG blood test was a BFP! I can't believe it. I'm totally I'm shocked. Another test on Tuesday to make sure my numbers are going up. Ahhh crazy!!!

HUGE congrats! :D Yayyy! Brilliant news for you all! Have a happy, healthy 9 months :D


----------



## Leann83

Congrats Sweetpea, wishing you a H&H 9 months!

So sorry you've had such a rough cycle emma :flower: Hope your next one is easier on you and brings a New Year BFP :hugs:


----------



## xnmd1

Okay ... AF is due today. So far nothing. My temp is still high but last month it didnt drop untill half way through my period. Im 14 DPO . I usually get AF in the evening of 13 dpo or I wake up to it first thing in the morning on 14dpo . So its a little late. I will test tomorrow if it doesn't show up. I have cramps and sore boobs and my facr is broken out so I feel like it's going to show up any minute.


----------



## SweetPea3200

I may be jumping the gun a little bit here but did someone say there was a pregnancy thread for the BFP ladies in this group? I'll search for it now!


----------



## wonders10

SweetPea3200 said:


> I may be jumping the gun a little bit here but did someone say there was a pregnancy thread for the BFP ladies in this group? I'll search for it now!


Here is the link to our group!

Congrats on your BFP! Funny how it comes when you really don't expect it. That's exactly how mine was. I only BD once during my fertile window!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2265387-decembers-little-darlings-now-first-tri-9.html


----------



## drjo718

Miss, you can take me off testing for the month. I officially didn't ovulate with the clomid. Now i have to see the fertility specialist. I have no idea when I'll finally ovulate on my own, but I'll keep stalking and will join next month's thread!


----------



## Buffyx

Emma, I'm so sorry for what you have been through x


----------



## emma4g63

Buffyx said:


> Emma, I'm so sorry for what you have been through x

thanks buffy :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

drjo718 said:


> Miss, you can take me off testing for the month. I officially didn't ovulate with the clomid. Now i have to see the fertility specialist. I have no idea when I'll finally ovulate on my own, but I'll keep stalking and will join next month's thread!

Sure thing! I'm so sorry you didn't ovulate. Fingers crossed the FS can help you out for January and you get that BFP! We're all sticking together until we do anyway :) :hugs:


----------



## Miss406

At Emma's request I have put her down for the :witch:


----------



## emma4g63

I just can't think about another loss at this point I need to think of it as a start to ttc as otherwise I'll go crazy :(


----------



## Leti

So sorry emma4g63 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss406

Absolutely understandable Emma :hugs: January is OUR month hun, chin up. What's happened has happened, we HAVE to pick ourselves up and deal with it, we've both had a terrible few months - and that's why January is OURS. :hugs:


----------



## LavenderLove

Ohhh congrats Sweetpea! That's fantastic! <3 :dance:

I'm sorry there was no O for you drjo. :(

I'm so sorry Emma. I do hope the new year gives you a sticky bean! :)

Giving everyone else still waiting so much dust! :dust:


----------



## xnmd1

Omg. AF is two days late. Its 4:30 in the morning and here I am awake because I was so anxious to wake up and take my temp and see if AF came. She didn't and my temp is up. I honestly think im pregnant. After 14 months of disappointment .. I think this is going to be it. I just need to wait for a store to open so I can go buy and take a test


----------



## Miss406

Fingers crossed for you! Do keep us informed :)


----------



## Leti

I have the big temp drop today.... 2 days earlier. :(


----------



## Miss406

Hugs x


----------



## xnmd1

My test was negative. I don't understand :( how can i always have a 13 day luteal phase and now its 15 dpo and no period and not pregnant? I tho your luteal phase didnt vary. I know fot sure when i ovulated because i temp theres no other possible day.


----------



## Leann83

xnmd1 said:


> My test was negative. I don't understand :( how can i always have a 13 day luteal phase and now its 15 dpo and no period and not pregnant? I tho your luteal phase didnt vary. I know fot sure when i ovulated because i temp theres no other possible day.

Sorry about the negative test :hugs: perhaps implantation was a bit late and there's not quite enough hcg in your system yet? You're not out until AF shows! Hoping you get your BFP :flower:


----------



## Miss406

Has your temp dropped before to show implantation?


----------



## xnmd1

No implanation dip but it's just been consistently high . I have no sign of AF . I usually spot all day on 13 dpo and then AF comes next day. Two days late and nothing .. it doesn't make sense


----------



## emma4g63

your right miss!!! it is our month!!! c mon january!!! 
i cant wait until you start testing
eek


----------



## SweetPea3200

xnmd1 Sorry. That's so frustrating! Any way you could go for a blood test? Did you use and FRER with FMU?


----------



## Buffyx

That is frustrating! Try to get blood taken. It's the only way of knowing :flower:


----------



## xnmd1

SweetPea3200 said:


> xnmd1 Sorry. That's so frustrating! Any way you could go for a blood test? Did you use and FRER with FMU?

OH went out and bot the test it was a first response rapid result. I never used it before. And it was like my 4th pee of the day . I didnt think that would matter with AF being late. My period has been SO regular to the day for the last year I was sure it was going to be positive. I will have to re test if AF doesnt show up and if its still negative then ill need to go to the Dr


----------



## xnmd1

AF showed up today. And its been the worst period of my life :( Maybe it was a chemical thats why AF was 3 days late. Or Idk. I recently quit smoking and started eating better and taking vitamens etc and maybe that has lengthened my LP because it was quite short before?


----------



## Buffyx

Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Mom2sam

Xndm1 so sorry for af but that's great news about your Lp getting longer wint be long till you get a bfp


----------



## SweetPea3200

Sorry about AF:( how long was your LP this time?


----------



## emma4g63

sorry Xndm1 for AF turning up.... i have heard chemicals can make periods more heavy etc...
mine however this month after my chemical wasnt heavy at all .. pretty light for me...
i def think my chemical was due to my lining wasnt thick enough hence the lighter period


----------



## xnmd1

emma4g63 said:


> sorry Xndm1 for AF turning up.... i have heard chemicals can make periods more heavy etc...
> mine however this month after my chemical wasnt heavy at all .. pretty light for me...
> i def think my chemical was due to my lining wasnt thick enough hence the lighter period

Sorry for you too :(


----------



## xnmd1

SweetPea3200 said:


> Sorry about AF:( how long was your LP this time?

It was 15 days . Af arrived the morning of day 16. Its usually either 12 or 13 days.


----------



## Miss406

Sorry about AF showing up. :hugs: 

How is everyone else? Ready for Christmas?


----------



## Miss406

I have 6 test sticks left for my cb fertility monitor... I'm using it this cycle, as well as the dual hormone cb digital sticks too. Still can't believe my massive temp spike today. I won't ovulate for at least another 2 days.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Wow it's quiet here. Everyone must be getting ready for the holidays. Lucky for me, my job is just as boring as ever lol! 

Miss, another big spike today! What the heck?! Is it possible you o'd on cd12? So strange.


----------



## Buffyx

Haha my job is probably one of the ones that actually gets busier at Christmas and not quieter!! We have been flat out, but it's my last day today for a week :thumbup:


----------



## Miss406

SweetPea3200 said:


> Wow it's quiet here. Everyone must be getting ready for the holidays. Lucky for me, my job is just as boring as ever lol!
> 
> Miss, another big spike today! What the heck?! Is it possible you o'd on cd12? So strange.

My god I know! A Massive dip this morning and FF gave me crosshairs! :shock:
Thankfully when the OPK's developed I got my peak, entered that then the crosshairs went! Had me worried for a bit too! :haha:

Typical me, ovulating on the most busiest part of the year! Won't be holding out too much hope this month as I am mega busy with the kids! 

Had BD last night twice and this morning, and will BD again this evening to make sure we've hopefully got it covered. Just a shame we didn't really have BD leading up to todays ovulation! 

On the January thread I've updated with the OPK's I did this morning (and my blog)... very interesting results to say the least.... :haha:


Merry Christmas everyone, Hope you all have a great time! :D


----------



## Miss406

I am thankful my Fiancé broke up yesterday and doesn't go back now until 5th January :D


----------



## Miss406

I'm still in shock just how many BFP's we've seen this month!


----------



## CaribbeanBaby

It's been amazing! Such a lucky thread. Hopefully this month is a sign of things to come for the January testers as well :) 

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Orglethorp

AF is due today, but no sign of her yet. BFN 22nd and 25th (but I swear I could see the hint of a line this morning...)


----------



## SweetPea3200

Merry Christmas! Hope everyone is enjoying some R&R. DH and I will be running around like crazy as we always spread ourselves pretty darn thin on this special day. Miss, I'm glad it sorta figured itself out. We BD'd on the day before +OPK, day of, and day after. So it sounds like you'll be fine:) Probably going to stalk the January thread soon just to see all of the BFPs. Have a great Holiday!


----------



## emma4g63

merry xmas all!!!

hoping to ovulate pretty soon on cd8 and monitor saying high...........
could mean nothing but i can feel ovaries twinging which is early for me... but who knows what my body will do after MMC and chemical

p.s merry xmas sweetpea loving your ticker


----------



## NurseGinger

got myself a big BFP today!!! ahhhhhhhh im shaking!


----------



## emma4g63

NurseGinger said:


> got myself a big BFP today!!! ahhhhhhhh im shaking!

OMG nurse gingers!!! congrats!!!!
perfect xmas present


----------



## NurseGinger

Waiting for the bf to return home from visiting family and hes an hour away. oh man oh man oh man im not sure how to control myself.


----------



## Orglethorp

Definitely out. AF is late, but temp took a big dive today.


----------



## ellahopesky

Hi everyone not sure if you'll remember me! I had a chemical at the end of November. However I think we have our bfp again! Please look at tell me what you think! Hope you're all well xxx


----------



## ellahopesky

Bfp or evap? I can see it clearly but hard to get it in a photo as its faint!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## emma4g63

hi ella glad to see you back on here... i too had a chemical last month so know how hard they are

when is AF due for you??

i see a line on that frer but not sure on color but could def be the start of bfp


----------



## ellahopesky

Colour is pinkish in person but too faint to get a good photo! AF is due the 30th but think I ov'd on 15th instead of the 17th x


----------



## ellahopesky

Sorry to hear about your chemical Emma xxx


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Sorry to hear about your chemical Emma xxx

thanks ella 
when i tilt it looks pinkish.....

did the chemical not put you off testing early??? what made you test???
if symtpons are strong id say bfp!!! 
theres 100% a line there
good luck when are you testing again??
:hugs:


----------



## bundle4me

Hi Ella fab a bfp! Hope too see stronger lines in the next few days


----------



## emma4g63

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/emma4g63/19e3bb6d-b8dd-4649-a325-e0513d3e7115_zpsa20a277e.jpg

id say bfp !!!


----------



## ellahopesky

I will test again tomorrow morning with fmu, I've had similar symptoms as I did with my chemical minus the cramping/bleeding so thought I'd test and see what it says. Not going to get too excited until I see what comes of anything though! Will test with a digi once AF is overdue x

Thanks everyone :) fingers crossed this time around for us both Emma xxx


----------



## ellahopesky

Congrats on your bfp bundle! X


----------



## bundle4me

Thanks ella


----------



## Buffyx

Ella looks like it might be the start of your BFP :)

Nurse Ginger - congratulations :flower:


----------



## Miss406

Congrats NurseGinger!

Ella, I dont see anything, however I am on my tablet.
keep testing!


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats Ginger and Ella! <3 :dance: Ella I hope those lines get darker for you.

I'm still shocked at the number of BFPs in here. What a lucky month!


----------



## 1moreforme

Ella- I say positive as well! Test tomorrow am!!


----------



## Miss406

GL Ella :)


----------



## mummy2_1

Hi all, I've posted somewhere else but need desperate advice before I get my hopes up. I wasn't supposed to test til 30th but have been for three days, thought I was imagining my lines.
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0195.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 14









DSC_0193.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ellahopesky

Can defo see something there! Good luck x


I tested this morning using fmu with an frer, line hasn't got any darker if anything it looks fainter! Still pinkish so fingers crossed. Digital is saying not pregnant. Really hope this isn't another chemical.


----------



## ellahopesky

Omg! Just took another with second morning urine and a perfect pink line popped up right away!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mummy2_1

Congratulations!! It's the day for bfp!! H&h 9months to u


----------



## ellahopesky

Thankyou, and to you :) x


----------



## bundle4me

Yey ella, congrats ladies


----------



## ellahopesky

Digi still saying not pregnant so will leave that a couple days x


----------



## emma4g63

congrats ella!!!
so happy for you...this gives me hope after my chemical :)

and mummy i see lines on all of them tests!!
good luck


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Digi still saying not pregnant so will leave that a couple days x

those digitals with conception are 25mui so double those FRERS!! and digis without are 50mui so 4 times as much..

perfect line on that frer... test again in a few days :happydance:


----------



## ellahopesky

Thankyou Emma! Will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you! Xxx

Hoping this is a sticky bean :)

Ooh really? This one was one without the conception indicator so maybe why :) xx


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Thankyou Emma! Will keep my fingers tightly crossed for you! Xxx
> 
> Hoping this is a sticky bean :)
> 
> Ooh really? This one was one without the conception indicator so maybe why :) xx

thanks ella!!
yep the one without is 50mui so thats 4x times more than the FRER so id leave atleast 48 hours until that
:happydance:

sticky bean dust :hugs:


----------



## ellahopesky

That's good to know, will keep you updated! :) xx


----------



## Miss406

Congrats Ella! Will add you later:)


----------



## ellahopesky

Confirmation! In shock! Please stick little bean xxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Leann83

Awe congrats Ella, that's great news!! :hugs::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ellahopesky

Thankyou leann! X


----------



## Miss406

I have now added you.


----------



## Buffyx

How crazy Ella that you can have a loss & a BFP all in the one month!! :flower:


----------



## ellahopesky

i know buffy! first time round i was due to test on the 1st dec but tested on 28th nov and had a mc that same day/weekend. This time around i was due to test on the 30th dec but tested early again. Feel very lucky that bfp came again so quickly after our loss, thought it would've taken more time xx


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> i know buffy! first time round i was due to test on the 1st but tested on 28th and had a mc that same day/weekend. this time around i was due to test on the 30th but tested early again xx

you know ella i dont blame you.. ill prob end up doing the same !!!
once i ovulate ill be sympton spotting like crazy and if i feel it ill be testing too!!!

hahaha :haha:


----------



## ellahopesky

Lol Emma exactly, I only tested early because I just felt it! And poas is abit addictive even when you're cautious haha. Really hoping you get a sticky bfp!! Keep me updated :) xx


----------



## emma4g63

ellahopesky said:


> Lol Emma exactly, I only tested early because I just felt it! And poas is abit addictive even when you're cautious haha. Really hoping you get a sticky bfp!! Keep me updated :) xx

Awww thanks Ella :)) 
I'm am addict to my opks at moment so will be same with testing in 2 week wait 
Will Def keep you updated 
We're all on January jelly beans thread now :))
You can pop over from the first time tester :))


----------



## Buffyx

I thought mine was quick only having one cycle in between BFP's, but you win!! Lol :haha:


----------



## ellahopesky

lol buffy! xxx


----------



## SweetPea3200

Congrats Ella and Nurse Ginger!! So exciting getting that BFP:)


----------



## onetubeleft

NurseGinger said:


> Waiting for the bf to return home from visiting family and hes an hour away. oh man oh man oh man im not sure how to control myself.



Yay
Ginger
Wahoooooooooooo! Congrats!!!!!!

Xxxxxxxxxx


&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## NurseGinger

Thank you!!!!!!! I was just thinking about you earlier onetube! How are you???


----------

